# knitting tea party 19 december '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 19 December 14

Not much accomplished this week  I slept a lot  I finally got all my Christmas cards finished  Heidi will take them to the post office tomorrow when she goes to town. Hopefully most of them will arrive on time  I just couldnt get started.

Last weekend was lovely  50s  lots of sun even if some of it was hazy  from Tuesday our temps and been between 32-35° with a breeze. We had rain over the weekend and Monday and the residue really makes the cold feel worse  it is so damp  goes right through you. It must be cold  Heidi turned the thermostat to 71° from 68°. Lol

Christmas is just a week away  are all of you ready? I think I am. Grandma went to Indianapolis last week to hear the childrens Christmas program and took all their presents with her so that part is all done. I have everything but something for Bentley and I also want to go to kohls  they have this big thing with slides for cars to zoom down  think Bentley will love it. Heidi not so much  it is big  its fun being grandpa. Lol

I think Ron must have slipped in under the radar and fixed our wifi when no one was looking. Its working and I didnt do anything to it. Thats pretty funny if he slipped in and did his thing without anyone knowing.

Christmas always means wonderful smells coming out of the kitchen  baking and cooking. So Im thinking some baked goodies are in store here.

I cant remember who  maybe  was in bonnie?  talking about homemade ice cream. When I was growing up in small town Pennsylvania daddy used to send me to the ice house for a dimes worth of ice  much fun watching the man chip a big chunk and lay it in my wagon and cover it with burlap. Meanwhile mother was cooking the custard and getting it ready. Dad would chip the big piece of ice into smaller ones  but them in a gunny sack and hit them with the broad side of an ax. You need to remember this was before crushed ice was available everywhere. Then we would pour the custard in the big stainless steel canister  sit it in the tub  pack it with ice  put the handle apparatus on and start churning  we all took our turns  dad always had to finish since it got harder to churn at time went on. As you churned you added salt to the ice which made it melt but also made it much colder  add ice  add salt  and so on. When we all done there always an argument between the children as to who got to lick the paddles  they were always salty and the ice cream takes so good. Then dad would leave the canister in the churn  pack it in ice and wrap it well with a couple gunny sacks and let it do it thing for a couple of hours. There never was better ice cream. My cousin Claremont still talks about the fresh peach ice cream we made one time when we were in mount morris visiting dads brother and wife. I also remember the time we were coming home from dad making some calls (dad was a preacher  and preachers in the fifties spent part of the week calling on the church members  and I used to ride along and stay in the car and read) and we passed a rocky place in the road covered in huge ice cycles  dad stopped the car  and we loaded the trunk full of those ice cycles  raced home  mom got the custard going and we had homemade ice cream for supper. I do miss those times  everyone is gone except me. But they are good memories.

Pecan Pie Bread Pudding

What To Do When Note: This recipe isnt difficult. Its actually quite straightforward. It just has the potential to seem complicated because its composed of several differentalbeit simplesteps. Here, we propose what to do when:

Day 1: Roast the pecans. Make the crumb topping. Mix your wet ingredients for the bread pudding, then add the bread and let soak in the fridge overnight. Make the custard for the ice cream and refrigerate overnight.

Day 2: Churn the ice cream in the morning so theres time for it to chill and firm in the freezer after churning. Sprinkle the crumb topping over the bread pudding and bake for 30 minutes. Make the pecan caramel sauce. Serve.

Special Equipment: Ice cream maker; eight 6-ounce ramekins

Serves 8

INGREDIENTS

For the bourbon vanilla ice cream
1 1/3 cups heavy cream
1 1/3 cups whole milk
2/3 cup granulated sugar
3 large egg yolks
1 vanilla bean, split, seeds scraped out
1 tablespoon bourbon

For the brown sugar crumble
1 cup finely chopped pecans
3 cups packed dark brown sugar
4 tablespoons (2 ounces) unsalted butter, melted

For the pecan pie bread pudding
1 cup whole milk
1 cup heavy cream
1 cup granulated sugar
5 large eggs, at room temperature
6 tablespoons dark corn syrup
12 (1-inch-thick) slices white bread or brioche or challah
Unsalted butter, for the ramekins or baking dish

For the pecan caramel
1 cup finely chopped pecans
1 1/2 cups packed dark brown sugar
1 1/2 cups dark corn syrup
5 tablespoons (2 1/2 ounces) unsalted butter, cut into tablespoon-size pieces

DIRECTIONS

Make the bourbon vanilla ice cream

In a pot over medium-high heat, combine the heavy cream, milk, and sugar and bring to a simmer, stirring constantly to prevent scorching. Remove the pot from the heat.

In a heatproof bowl, whisk the egg yolks until smooth. Slowly drizzle 1/3 milk mixture into the egg yolks, whisking constantly. Pour the egg yolk mixture into the saucepan, whisking constantly. Add the vanilla bean and seeds to the mixture and whisk until combined.

Return the pot to low heat and stir the custard with a wooden spoon until the mixture thickens slightly and coats the back of the spoon, 7 to 8 minutes.

Immediately remove the custard from the heat and stir in the bourbon. Strain the mixture through a fine-mesh strainer into a bowl and cover with plastic wrap, gently pressing the plastic against the pudding.

Transfer the chilled custard to an ice cream maker and process according to manufacturers instructions.

Remove the ice cream from the machine, transfer to a resealable container, and freeze for at least 2 hours or until firm.

Make the brown sugar crumble

Preheat the oven to 300ºF (148°C). Adjust the oven rack to the middle position.

Scatter the pecans on a rimmed baking sheet and slide it into the oven for 5 to 7 minutes or until the nuts are fragrant. Dump the pecans onto a plate and let cool completely.

Once the pecans are cool, add the brown sugar and melted butter and mix with your hands until the mixture resembles a crumble topping.

Make the pecan pie bread pudding

In a large bowl, whisk together the milk, heavy cream, sugar, eggs, and corn syrup until fully combined.

Cut the bread into cubes and add them to the milk mixture. Gently fold the bread into the milk mixture until fully coated.

Let the bread soak at room temperature for at least 30 minutes or, ideally, cover and soak in the refrigerator for 2 days for maximum flavor.

Preheat the oven to 375ºF (190°C). Adjust the oven rack to the middle position.

Butter eight 6-ounce ramekins or a 9-by-13-inch baking dish. If using ramekins, place them on a rimmed baking sheet.

Spoon the bread mixture into the ramekins or baking dish and sprinkle with the brown sugar crumble.

Bake for 35 to 40 minutes, or until the bread pudding is golden brown and bubbling. Let cool slightly.

Make the pecan caramel

While the bread pudding cools, crank the oven down to 300ºF (148°C).

Scatter the pecans on a rimmed baking sheet and slide it into the oven for 5 to 7 minutes or until the nuts are fragrant. Dump the pecans onto a plate and let cool completely.

In a medium saucepan, combine the brown sugar and dark corn syrup.

Bring the mixture to a boil over medium heat, whisking until the sugar is dissolved.

Remove the saucepan from the heat and whisk in the butter, 1 tablespoon at a time.

Stir the pecans into the caramel and cover to keep warm.

Assemble the dish

Drizzle the pecan caramel over the bread pudding and plop a scoop bourbon vanilla ice cream atop or alongside each portion of bread pudding. Serve right away.

http://leitesculinaria.com/97022/recipes-pecan-pie-bread-

One of the more familiar odors of Christmas is gingerbread so I thought I would include a few recipes for you to try.

Gingerbread Caramels

Yield: 2 pounds caramels

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups heavy cream
4 ounces (8 tablespoons) unsalted butter, divided use
2/3 cup light corn syrup
1/3 cup molasses
1/4 cup water
2 cups granulated sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp ground nutmeg
1/4 tsp ground cloves
1/4 tsp ground allspice

Preparation

Line an 8x8 pan with aluminum foil and spray the foil with nonstick cooking spray.

Place the heavy cream and 2 ounces of the butter in a small saucepan. Place the pan over medium heat and bring the mixture to a low boil. As soon as it boils, remove the pan from the heat and cover it with a tight-fitting lid to keep it warm. Set it aside for now.

Combine the corn syrup, molasses, water, and sugar in a 4-quart saucepan and place the pan over medium-high heat. Stir until the sugar dissolves and the mixture comes to a boil. Cover the pan with a lid and let it boil for 4 minutes, so the condensation will wash the sugar crystals from the side of the pan.

Remove the lid and insert a candy thermometer. Continue to cook the sugar, without stirring, until it reaches 300° Fahrenheit (149°C) on the candy thermometer. Once at 300°F, carefully pour the warm cream into the hot sugar syrup. The mixture will bubble and splatter a great deal, and the temperature will drop.

Cook the caramel, stirring frequently, until it reaches 250°F. This will give you a soft, chewy caramel. If you prefer firmer caramels, cook the candy to 255°F.

Remove the pan from the heat and stir in the remaining 2 ounces of butter, the salt, the vanilla extract, and all of the spices. Stir until everything is well-mixed, then pour the caramel into the prepared pan. Let the pan set at room temperature or in the refrigerator until the caramel is firm.

Once firm, lift it from the pan using the foil as handles, and cut it into small squares with a sharp chef's knife. Wrap the caramels individually in waxed paper or cellophane, to help them keep their shape and prevent them from sticking together. Store Gingerbread Caramels in an airtight container at room temperature for up to a month.

http://candy.about.com/od/christmascandy/r/Gingerbread-Caramels.htm?nl=1

Festive Five Ingredient Gingerbread Cookies

Ingredients:

1 1/4 C. cashew butter 
1/4 C. all-natural maple syrup 
1 tbsp. blackstrap molasses 
1 tsp cinnamon 
3/4 tsp ground ginger

Directions

Begin by preheating your oven to 350 degrees.

Combine all ingredients into a food processor and blend together.

Scoop a spoonful of cookie dough and put it on a baking sheet.

Bake for about 12-15 minutes.

When done let the cookies cool and then enjoy.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/festive_five_ingredient_gingerbread_cookies.htm

Gingerbread Popcorn
.
Yield: about 15 cups popcorn

Ingredients

15 cups popped popcorn
1 cup (8 oz) butter
2 cups packed brown sugar
1/4 cup molasses
1/4 cup dark corn syrup
1 tbsp ground ginger
1 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp cloves
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking soda

Preparation

Preheat your oven to 250 degrees F/121 C. Prepare two rimmed baking sheets by lining them with aluminum foil and spraying the foil with nonstick cooking spray.

Place the popped popcorn in a very large bowl. You will need plenty of room to be able to stir the popcorn around. If you don't have a bowl big enough, use two bowls and divide the popcorn in half.

In a medium saucepan, combine the butter, brown sugar, molasses, corn syrup, ginger, cinnamon, cloves, nutmeg, and salt. Place the saucepan over medium-high heat and heat, stirring frequently, until the butter melts and the mixture comes to a boil

Once boiling, cook for five minutes, stirring frequently.

After five minutes, remove the pan from the heat and add the baking soda. The molasses syrup will foam up when the baking soda is added, so stir until it's well-distributed.

Pour the hot syrup over the popped popcorn. Carefully stir until the popcorn is entirely coated with the syrup.

Spread the popcorn in a thin layer on the two baking sheets, and place in the 250 degree oven. Bake the popcorn for one hour, stirring after every 15 minutes to distribute the molasses syrup.

After an hour, remove the trays from the oven, stir the popcorn well once more, and allow it to cool completely.

Once cool, break up any large chunks into smaller pieces and enjoy! Store Gingerbread Popcorn in an airtight container at room temperature for up to a week

http://candy.about.com/od/christmascandy/r/Gingerbread-Popcorn.htm?nl=1

Gingerbread Bark

Ingredients

6 ounces (about 2 1/2 cups) coarsely chopped gingerbread cookies
1 pound semi-sweet chocolate
4 ounces white chocolate

Preparation

Line a baking sheet with foil.

Coarsely chop the semi-sweet chocolate. If you will be storing the bark at room temperature, you should temper the chocolate by following these instructions. Tempering is a special melting process that helps the chocolate stay shiny and hard, and prevents it from getting soft at room temperature. If you will be storing the bark in the refrigerator, this step can be skipped.

If you're not tempering the chocolate, melt it instead: place it in a large microwave-safe bowl and microwave it in 30-second increments, stirring after every 30 seconds. Microwave until it is melted and smooth.

Add most of the chopped cookies to the melted chocolate, reserving a few tablespoons of cookies to use as decoration.

Scrape the chocolate out onto the baking sheet and spread it into a thin layer. It does not need to extend all the way to the sides of the sheet.

Coarsely chop the white chocolate, and melt it in a small bowl in the microwave. Place the melted white chocolate in a plastic bag with the corner cut off, and drizzle it over the chocolate bark.

Crumble the remaining chopped cookies over the bark. Refrigerate the bark until the chocolate is firm, and then break it into small pieces by hand.

Store Gingerbread Bark in an airtight container at room temperature (if tempered) or in the refrigerator (if not tempered) for up to two weeks. The chocolate will last longer than that, but the cookies will start to get stale eventually.

http://candy.about.com/od/christmascandy/r/Gingerbread-Bark.htm?nl=1

Gingerbread Marshmallows

Ingredients

1 cup water
3 tbsp unflavored powdered gelatin
1 1/2 cups granulated sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup light corn syrup
1/4 cup molasses
1/4 tsp salt
2 large egg whites, at room temperature
1 1/2 tsp powdered ginger
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg
1/8 tsp cloves
1/8 tsp allspice
Brown food coloring (optional)
1 cup powdered sugar, for dusting
1/4 cup white chocolate chips (optional)

Preparation

Spray a 9x13 pan with nonstick cooking spray. Line it with plastic wrapthe spray in the pan will help the wrap adhere. Press the plastic down against the bottom, corners, and sides of the pan, then spray the plastic wrap with nonstick cooking spray. Set aside for now.

Place 1/2 cup of cold water in a small bowl, and whisk the gelatin into the water. Let it sit and absorb the water for a few minutes.

Meanwhile, combine the remaining 1/2 cup water, both sugars, the corn syrup, the molasses, and the salt in a medium saucepan over medium-high heat. Stir to dissolve the sugars, then brush down the sides of the pan with a wet pastry brush to prevent crystallization. Once the sugar syrup is boiling, insert a candy thermometer. Cook the sugar syrup to 260 degrees Fahrenheit (123 C).

While the sugar syrup is cooking, place the egg whites in the bowl of a large stand mixer fitted with a whisk attachment. When the syrup reaches 245 F, start to beat the egg whites on medium speed. The goal is to have the egg whites at firm peaks when the sugar syrup reaches 260. If the whites are ready before the syrup, stop the mixerdo not overbeat them!

Microwave the bowl of gelatin for 15 seconds, until it is liquid and smooth. Once at 260, remove the pan from the heat, take out the candy thermometer, and whisk the liquid gelatin into the sugar syrup.

With the mixer on medium-low speed, slowly and carefully stream the hot sugar syrup into the egg whites. If you have a large (4-cup) measuring cup, or other pitcher with a spout, you might want to pour the syrup into the pitcher first, to make it easier and less messy to pour into the mixing bowl.

When all of the sugar syrup is added, gradually increase the mixer speed to medium-high, and beat for about 7-10 minutes, until the marshmallow is opaque, shiny, and very thick. When you lift the whisk from the marshmallow it should slowly stream down into the bowl in a thick ribbon. Sift all of the spices over the marshmallow in the bowl, and if desired, add some brown food coloring to make the color more like that of gingerbread. Mix the marshmallow briefly to incorporate the spices and the food coloring.

Scrape the marshmallow into the prepared pan and spread it into an even layer. Let it sit overnight to set.

Once the marshmallow is completely firm, sprinkle the top with a thin dusting of powdered sugar, then remove it from the pan using the cling wrap as handles. Flip it upside-down and coat the top (formerly the bottom!) with more powdered sugar. Use a small metal cookie cutter to cut the marshmallows into gingerbread man shapes. Alternately, you can just cut the marshmallow into small squares using a large chef's knife. Roll the cut sides of the marshmallows in more powdered sugar.

If you want to give your gingerbread marshmallow men faces, melt the white chocolate chips and stir until smooth. Pour the melted white chocolate into a paper cone or a plastic bag with the corner cut off, and give them simple eyes and smiles. Allow to sit at room temperature completely. Store Gingerbread Marshmallows in an airtight container at room temperature for 3-4 days. They will keep longer than this, but they start to taste stale within a few days, depending on the humidity levels of your house.

http://candy.about.com/od/christmascandy/r/Gingerbread-Marshmallows.htm?nl=1

cookies  there always seem to be so many cookies. When I was still married and we went to Phylliss folks for the holidays  Eveline always had mountains of cookies and candy  all homemade. She had it in metal coffee cans (can you still find coffee in metal cans?) stacked on the freezer in the basement. I snuck down more than once to try the fudge and the peanut butter blossoms  my favorite.

Peanut Blossom Cookies --- from our own Kathy (gottastitch).

Ingredients:

½ c. butter (1 stick)
½ c. white sugar
½ c. brown sugar
1 egg
1 tsp. vanilla
½ c. creamy peanut butter
1 ¾ c. flour
1 tsp. baking soda
½ tsp. salt
Chocolate stars (Brachs) we usually use Hersheys kisses.

Directions:

Cream butter and sugars. Add egg, vanilla and peanut butter; then sifted dry ingredients.

Using a #60 scoop, portion out the dough. Roll into a ball and then roll in white sugar or coarse sanding sugar.

Bake at 375 degrees F. 7 minutes. Put a chocolate star on each cookie and bake 5 minutes more.

Yield: 4 dozen

New Ulm, MN Journal, 1996

Gottastch/ktp

CHOCOLATE CHOCOLATE COOKIES WITH COOKIE CRUMBS

Servings: 12-15 large cookies

Ingredients

1 cup margarine, room temperature 
1 1/2 cups sugar 
1/4 cup corn syrup 
1 egg 
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/4 cup good quality chocolate chips, melted 
1 1/4 cups flour 
3/4 cup cocoa powder 
3/4 teaspoon baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon baking soda 
1 3/4 teaspoon kosher salt 
1 1/4 cups cookies crumbs (using this recipe)

Directions

Before starting this recipe make sure to make a batch of the cookie crumb using this Chocolate Hamantashen Dough recipe, leave it a little dry and crumble it onto a baking sheet, bake at 300F for about 20 minutes. You can make extra crumbs or make hamantashen with the rest of the dough. Recipe follows.

In the bowl of a stand mixer, cream together the margarine, sugar, and corn syrup on medium-high for 2 to 3 minutes. Scrape down the sides of the bowl, add the egg, vanilla, and melted chocolate, and beat for 7 to 8 minutes more.

Reduce the mixer speed to low and add the flour, cocoa powder, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. Mix just until the dough comes together, no longer than 1 minute. (Do not walk away from the machine during this step, or you will risk over mixing the dough.) Scrape down the sides of the bowl with a spatula.

Still on low speed, add the chocolate crumbs and mix just until incorporated, about 30 seconds.

If you have an ice cream scoop portion out the dough onto a parchment-lined sheet pan or using a measuring cup about 1/3 cup.

Pat the tops of to flatten a bit. Wrap the sheet pan tightly in plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 1 hour, or up to 1 week. Do not bake your cookies from room temperaturethey will not bake properly.
Heat the oven to 375°F.

Arrange the chilled dough a minimum of 4 inches apart on parchment. Bake for 18 minutes. The cookies will puff, crackle, and spread. Its tough (kind of impossible) to gauge if a cookie that is this dark with chocolate is done. If after 18 minutes, the cookies still seem doughy in the center, give them another 1 minute in the oven, but not more.

Cool the cookies completely on the sheet pans before transferring to a plate or an airtight container for storage. At room temp, the cookies will keep fresh for 5 days; in the freezer, they will keep for 1 month.

Adapted from Christina Tosi recipe from the Momfuku Milk bar cookbook

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/chocolate-chocolate-cookies-with-cookie-crumbs/

DOUBLE CHOCOLATE HAMANTASHEN

Ingredients

2 eggs 
2/3 cup oil 
3/4 cup sugar 
2 cups flour (can use whole wheat), plus more for rolling 
3/4 cup unsweetened cocoa 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
Homemade Nutella (recipe follows)

Directions

Preheat oven to 350.

Beat eggs, oil and sugar together in a bowl with a mixer or by hand.

Add flour, cocoa, baking powder and salt and mix until well combined.

Place dough on a floured surface and roll out to 1/8 inch thick, cut out rounds with a cup or biscuit cutter.

Drop a teaspoon of filling in the middle of the circles, pinch three corners together forming a triangle.

Place on parchment lined cookie sheet.

Bake for 10 minutes at 350.

Tip: It might be easier to work with this dough if you put it in the fridge for 30 minutes before rolling.
Note: I first tried this recipe with peanut butter filling and then nutella. Because the dough is very rich and bitter the peanut butter didnt work as well, but the nutella was a major winner.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/double-chocolate-hamantashen/

HOMEMADE NUTELLA

Servings 3/4 cup (s)

Ingredients

1 cup hazelnuts 
6 ounce chocolate chips or chocolate bar chopped 
1 tablespoon oil (preferably peanut or hazelnut or walnut) 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
3 tablespoons agave 
pinch salt

Directions

Start by toasting the nuts.

Preheat oven to 350° F. 
Place hazelnuts in a single layer on a shallow baking pan. Toast until the skins are almost black and the meat is dark brown, about 15 minutes.

To get rid of the bitter skins, wrap the cooled hazelnuts in a clean kitchen towel or paper towel. Rub until most of the skins come off, but dont worry if some remain. If you buy them skinless then just toast them.

Process nuts in a food processor, scraping down the sides of the bowl occasionally, until they look like peanut butter, about 5 minutes.

In the meantime, place chocolate in bowl with oil and microwave for about 1 minute, remove and stir until fully mixed and smooth.

Add the agave and the vanilla and the salt to the chocolate. Then pour the whole thing into the food processor. Process until smooth, if it is not as spreadable as you prefer then add more oil to reach desired consistency.

Transfer the spread to an airtight container, and store in the refrigerator for 1-2 months. For best results, stir the chocolate-hazelnut spread before using.

Serving size  1 tablespoon: Servings Per Recipe: 3/4 cup  Amount Per Serving - Calories: 170 
Total Fat: 9g - Protein: 2g

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/homemade-nutella

Chocolate Cayenne Crinkles

Serves: 20 cookies

Ingredients

3 cups powdered sugar 
¾ cup unsweetened cocoa powder 
1 Tbsp cornstarch 
¼ tsp salt 
½ tsp cayenne pepper 
2 large egg whites 
1 large whole egg 
1 tsp vanilla extract 
1 cup chocolate chips

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. In a large bowl, stir together the powdered sugar, cocoa powder, cornstarch, salt, and cayenne pepper until evenly combined.

Add the egg whites, whole egg, and vanilla extract to the powdered sugar mixture.

Carefully stir the mixture until all of the powdered sugar has dissolved into the eggs and a very thick batter forms. It may seem like there is not enough moisture to stir in all the powdered sugar, but keep stirring and it will eventually melt in. The mixture will be very thick and stiff, so use a strong spoon.

Line two baking sheets with parchment paper. Spoon the batter, one heaping tablespoon at a time, onto the baking sheets. Be sure to leave a couple inches between each cookie because they will spread. (I suggest ten cookies per sheet.)

Bake one cookie sheet at a time for 14 minutes or until the cookies are puffed and cracked over the surface. Allow the cookies to cool before removing from the parchment.

Notes: To make chocolate peppermint cookies, add one teaspoon peppermint extract to the batter and top with crushed candy canes.

www.budgetbites.com

Pfeffernusse German Pepper Nut Cookies

Makes 24

Ingredients:

2-1/4 cups all purpose flour
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon ground black pepper
½ teaspoon crushed anise seed
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon ground allspice
¼ teaspoon nutmeg
1/8th teaspoon cloves
½ cup unsalted butter, room temperature
¾ cup firmly packed light brown sugar
½ cup light molasses - unsulfured
1 egg
2 cups confectioners sugar for dusting (icing)

Directions:

In a large bowl sift flour with salt, pepper and all the spices.

In a large bowl using an electric mixer  set to medium speed  beat butter, brown sugar and molasses until light and fluffy  about 4 minutes.

Beat in the egg

Turn the mixer to low and mix in the flour mixture

Cover and refrigerate for several hours

Position a rack in the middle of the over and preheat to 350°

Butter two baking sheet  scoop up dough and roll into balls 1-1.2 inch in diameter

Bake until the cookies are golden brown on the bottom and firm to the touch  about 14 minutes

Transfer baking sheets to cooling rack and allow to cool for several minutes

Transfer confectioners sugar to a sturdy paper sack  place several cookies in bag and shake to coat the warm cookies

Place on cooling racks to finish cooling

Repeat with the remaining cookies

www.food.com

Cream Filled Cake Balls

Yields: About 35 cake balls

Ingredients

1 box of cake mix (any flavor) 
Ingredients called for on the back of the cake mix box 
1 container of your favorite frosting (any flavor) 
1 container of Chocoley Cream Center (if you don't have this, you can leave it out) 
2 pounds dipping chocolate (white, milk, or dark) 
Decorative Toppings (optional)

Youll Also Need: 9x13 baking dish - Wax Paper - Mixing Bowl - Double Boiler or Double Boiler Insert

Directions

Bake cake using package directions.

While the cake is baking, line a cookie sheet with wax paper, and roll cream center into small balls, about the size of a marble.

Remove cake from oven, trim off edges of cake and immediately dump into a large bowl. Break up the cake into crumbs and then combine the frosting with the cake. This is easier to do while the cake is still warm.

Roll cake mixture into golf ball sized balls (or a little smaller). Press cream center ball into the center of the cake ball, reforming the cake into a ball around it. Place on a wax paper lined cookie sheet.

Optional: Insert one sucker stick into each ball so that it is sticking straight up in the air.

Freeze for 2 hours.

After the balls are chilled, melt your dipping chocolate. You can do this in the microwave, stirring about every 20 seconds. Or you can use a double boiler (or a makeshift double boiler with a heat proof bowl inserted in a tall saucepan). Bring a small amount of water in the saucepan to a simmer (not a full boil) and place the bowl on top, making sure the water does not touch the bottom of the bowl.

Dip one frozen cake pop at a time into the melted chocolate and turn to coat.

Optional: Before the chocolate sets, immediately roll in topping such as nuts or sprinkles. You could also drizzle melted chocolate on top.

http://normalcooking.com/2014/12/16/cream-filled-cake-balls/

another of my loves at Christmas time are the breads  all different kinds of bread. Take a warm slice  slather on the butter  maybe a dribble of honey  ambrosia. Of course I am of the opinion that butter and honey could go on everything  honey and potatoes maybe not  but anything else I think could be fair game.

I love the little bread pans available  I can go through on of those little bread loafs in an afternoon and wonder if there is another one.

Mother made the best banana bread  I dont know what she did to it  and maybe I just remember it that way  but I certainly made a dent in the loaf many times. I bet had she had the following recipes she might have made them too.

Persimmon Bread

Serves: 10

Ingredients:

¾ cup vegetable oil
1-1/2 cup sugar
2 eggs beaten
1 cup persimmon pulp
1-3/4 cup flour
½ teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon nutmeg
½ teaspoon cloves
½ teaspoon allspice
½ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
½ cup chopped walnuts
½ cup chopped dates (optional)

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350°

Grease and flour two loaf pans.

In a large bowl combine oil, sugar, eggs and pulp.

In another bowl sift together flour, baking powder, baking soda, all spices, and salt.

Add nuts and dates and stir well.

Stir flour mixture into persimmon mixture.

Turn into pans and bake for one hour.

Turn out on wire rack to cool. Freezes well.

www.Food.com

Eggnog Quick Bread

makes 1 9x5-inch loaf

Ingredients:

2 eggs, beaten 
1 cup eggnog 
2 teaspoons rum flavored extract 
1 cup white sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup butter, softened 
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg

Directions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease bottom only of a 9x5-inch loaf pan, or three 3x5-inch loaf pans.

Blend together the eggs, eggnog, rum extract, sugar, vanilla and butter.

Sift together the flour, baking powder, salt and nutmeg. Add to eggnog mixture and stir just enough to moisten; pour into prepared pan or pans.

Bake large loaf for 40 to 60 minutes, or until a tester inserted in the center comes out clean.

Breads baked in the smaller pans require 35 to 40 minutes.

Cool for 10 minutes, and remove from pan.

Cool completely, wrap tightly in plastic wrap or foil, and store in refrigerator.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/eggnog-quick-bread-2/

Pumpkin Rolls I

makes 32 rolls

Ingredients

2 (.25 ounce) packages active dry yeast 
1 1/2 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C) 
1/3 cup brown sugar 
2 teaspoons salt 
2 eggs 
1/2 cup melted butter 
1 cup canned pumpkin 
7 cups all-purpose flour 
1/4 cup butter, softened (optional)

Directions

Dissolve yeast in warm water and stir in sugar, salt, 1/2 cup butter, pumpkin and eggs. Add 3 cups of the flour and beat well. Stir in enough additional flour to make dough easy to handle. Knead on lightly floured surface until smooth and elastic. Place in greased bowl, covered, and allow to double in size.

Punch down, and divide into 4 parts, rolling each into a 12-inch circle. Spread with 1/4 cup butter if desired. Cut into 8 wedges. Roll up each wedge beginning at wide edge. Place on greased sheet and allow to rise.

Bake at 375 degrees F (190 degrees C) for 15-20 minutes.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Pumpkin-Rolls-I

Quick Gingerbread Muffins

Yield 16

Ingredients
1 1/3 egg 
1/3 C. applesauce 
4 Tbs. vegetable oil 
1/3 C. molasses 
2/3 C. sugar 
2 C. flour 
1 1/3 tsp. baking soda 
2/3 tsp. salt 
1 1/3 tsp. cinnamon 
2/3 tsp. clove 
1/3 tsp. ginger 
1/3 tsp. nutmeg 
2/3 C. boiling water 
1 1/3 Tbs. to taste sugar, to sprinkle

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degree.

Grease muffin tins, or place muffin cup liners in a muffin tin.

In a medium bowl, beat eggs, applesauce, oil, molasses and ½ C. sugar together. After blended, mix in flour, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, clove, ginger and nutmeg. Add boiling water to the mixture, and mix well.

Fill muffin cups about 2/3 full with the batter. Lightly sprinkle the tops with sugar. Place in the oven and bake for 20 to 25 minutes. Remove, let cool and enjoy.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/quick_gingerbread_muffins.htm

Golden Santa Bread Recipe

MAKES: 16-18 servings

Ingredients

4 to 4-1/2 cups bread flour
1/2 cup sugar
2 packages (1/4 ounce each) active dry yeast
1-1/2 teaspoons salt
1/2 cup milk
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup butter, cubed
2 eggs
2 raisins
2 egg yolks
2-3 drops red food coloring

Directions

In a large bowl, combine 2 cups flour, sugar, yeast and salt. In a small saucepan, heat milk, water and butter to 120°-130°. Add to dry ingredients; beat just until moistened. Beat in eggs until smooth. Stir in enough remaining flour to form a stiff dough.

Turn onto a floured surface; knead until smooth and elastic, about 6-8 minutes. Place in a greased bowl, turning once to grease top. Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 1 hour.

Preheat oven to 350°. Punch dough down. Turn onto a lightly floured surface; divide into two portions, one slightly larger than the other.

Shape the larger portion into an elongated triangle with rounded corners for Santa's head and hat.

Divide the smaller portion in half. Shape and flatten one half into a beard. Using scissors or a pizza cutter, cut into strips to within 1 in. of top. Position on Santa's face; twist and curl strips if desired.

Use the remaining dough for the mustache, nose, hat pom-pom and brim. Shape a portion of dough into a mustache; flatten and cut the ends into small strips with scissors. Place above beard. Place a small ball above mustache for nose. Fold tip of hat over and add another ball for pom-pom. Roll out a narrow piece of dough to create a hat brim; position under hat.

With a scissors, cut two slits for eyes; insert raisins into slits. In separate small bowls, beat egg each yolk. Add red food coloring to one yolk; carefully brush over hat, nose and cheeks. Brush plain yolk over remaining dough.

Cover loosely with foil. Bake 15 minutes. Uncover; bake 10-12 minutes longer or until golden brown. Cool on a wire rack. Yield: 1 loaf.

Read more: http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/golden-santa-bread#ixzz3MNC35rVV

Mediterranean Kale Bread

What You'll Need:

2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon salt 
2 1/2 cups shredded kale 
1 cup crumbled feta cheese 
1/2 cup olive oil 
2 eggs 
3/4 cup plain Greek yogurt 
3/4 cup milk 
1/4 cup chopped walnuts

What To Do:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a 9- x 5-inch loaf pan with cooking spray.

In a large bowl, combine flour, baking powder, garlic, and salt. Stir in kale and feta cheese.

In a medium bowl, whisk oil, eggs, yogurt, and milk. Pour into dry ingredients and mix until well combined. Pour batter into loaf pan and sprinkle with walnuts.

Bake 45 to 50 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in center comes out dry. Let sit 10 minutes, then remove to a wire rack to cool completely.

Read more at http://www.mrfood.com/Bread/Mediterranean-Kale-Bread#GqupoiIQBTfMi8S3.99

Applesauce 'n' Spice Bread

MAKES 1 (9-inch) loaf

What You'll Need:

2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon, divided 
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice 
1 cup sugar 
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
1 1/4 cups applesauce 
2 eggs 
3 tablespoons milk 
1/2 cup coarsely chopped pecans 
1/4 cup chopped pecans 
1/4 cup packed brown sugar

What To Do:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Sift together flour, baking soda, baking powder, salt, 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, the nutmeg, and allspice.

In a large bowl, combine sugar, oil, applesauce , eggs, and milk. Stir dry ingredients into applesauce mixture; stir in 1/2 cup coarsely chopped pecans. Pour batter into a greased 9- x 5-inch loaf pan.

In a small bowl, mix 1/4 cup chopped pecans, the brown sugar , and remaining 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon to make a topping; sprinkle evenly over batter.

Bake 1 to 1-1/4 hours, or until toothpick inserted into center comes out clean. Cool in pan.

Read more at http://www.mrfood.com/Bread/Applesauce-n-Spice-Bread-3688#PVgLfiJmozxMiHK3.99

Sour Cream Chocolate Bread

What You'll Need:

1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, softened 
1 cup sugar 
2 eggs 
1 cup sour cream 
1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda

What To Do:

Preheat the oven to 350 degree F. In a large bowl, cream the butter and sugar with an electric beater on medium speed. Add the eggs and beat until fluffy. Continue beating and add the sour cream. Add the remaining ingredients; mix until well blended.

Pour into a 9" x 5" loaf pan that has been coated with nonstick baking spray.

Bake for 50 to 55 minutes or until a wooden toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.

Cool for 15 minutes, then remove from the pan to cool completely on a wire rack.

Makes 1 loaf.

Notes

This is great plain, but you might want to try it with a little bit of cream cheese spread on top.

Read more at http://www.mrfood.com/Bread/Sour-Cream-Chocolate-Bread-2069#lOSJmxEcTC9SvzV7.99

Cranberry Chocolate Bread

MAKES 2 loaves

What You'll Need:

2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 1/2 cups sugar 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1/2 cup vegetable shortening 
3 eggs 
1 cup cranberry juice cocktail 
1/4 cup chocolate flavor syrup 
1 cup dried cranberries 
1/2 cup (3 ounces) semisweet chocolate chips 
1/2 cup chopped walnuts

What To Do:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat two 8- x 4-inch loaf pans with cooking spray (see Note).

In a large bowl, combine flour, sugar, and baking powder.

With an electric beater, beat in shortening until smooth.

Stir in eggs, cranberry juice, and chocolate syrup until thoroughly combined.

Fold in cranberries, chocolate chips , and walnuts. Pour batter into prepared pans.

Bake 50 to 55 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool 5 minutes before removing from pan then cool completely on a wire rack.

Note: If you prefer, bake this in round or heart-shaped baking dishes. Just remember, those may take an extra 5 to 10 minutes of baking time. Since this makes two loaves, you can enjoy one now and freeze one for a second chance to enjoy these great flavors .

Read more at http://www.mrfood.com/Bread/Cranberry-Chocolate-Bread#Q5g3gfftvi7SGCvI.99

Easy Pumpkin Bread

YIELDS 1 loaf

What You'll Need:

1 1/2 cups sugar 
1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour 
1 cup canned 100% pure pumpkin (not pie filling) 
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
1/2 cup raisins 
1/2 cup chopped walnuts 
1/3 cup water 
2 eggs 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1/4 teaspoon baking powder

What To Do:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a 9 x 5-inch loaf pan with cooking spray.

In a large bowl, combine all the ingredients; mix well and pour into prepared loaf pan.

Bake about 1-1/2 hours or until a wooden toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.

Let cool for 10 minutes before slicing

Read more at http://www.mrfood.com/Bread/Easy-Pumpkin-Bread-3232#Boyx3zLBddcg4Xh1.99

Cinnamon Raisin Swirl Bread

MAKES 1 Loaf

What You'll Need:

1 (17.4-ounce) can refrigerated home-style loaf bread 
2 tablespoons butter, melted 
3 tablespoons sugar 
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1/4 cup raisins, chopped 
1/2 cup sifted powdered sugar 
1 tablespoon milk 
1/8 teaspoon vanilla extract

What To Do:

Carefully unroll loaf bread dough into 7-inch by 18-inch rectangle. Brush dough with melted butter. Combine sugar and cinnamon; sprinkle sugar mixture and raisins over melted butter. Roll up dough, starting at short side, and pinch ends to seal.

Place dough, seam side down, in a well-greased 4-1/2- x 8-1/2-inch loaf pan. Let stand in a warm place (85 degrees), free from drafts, 30 minutes. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

Bake loaf 35 minutes or until golden. Remove loaf from pan immediately; let cool on a wire rack at least 1 hour.

Combine powdered sugar, milk, and vanilla, stirring until smooth. Drizzle over loaf. To serve, slice loaf with a serrated knife. Store in refrigerator.

Read more at http://www.mrfood.com/Bread/Cinnamon-Raisin-Swirl-Bread-4588#qHx1skTDcIfQrvSq.99

I think Christmas is mainly for the children  maybe Im just too jaded  but I love to see the children work on the tree and open their presents. Heidi likes to have crafts for them to work on during the vacation (fifteen days this time  they got out early today and dont go back until the fifth!!!) and I thought I would show her these. If you decide to make them I think it would behoove you to copy the url into a window and look at the pictures  there is a whole tutorial there. Anyhow  I thought they would be great with a big mug of hot chocolate. A recipe for Mexican hot chocolate follows.

Olaf Marshmallow Sticks  Build A Snowman!

Ingredients
12 Giant Marshmallows 
6 Large Marshmallows 
1 Package Almond Bark White Candy Coating (1 will make approximately 6 Olafs) 
1 tablespoon solid vegetable shortening 
1 package Orange Slice Candy 
3 Tootsie Rolls 
1/2 cup Chocolate Chips 
6 Long Lollipop Sticks 
12 candy eyes (or use chocolate chips like you do for arms and buttons, no extra chocolate needed)

Instructions

Cut 6 Giant Marshmallows into kind of a pentagon shape, see photos to understand. Warm tootsie rolls slightly for 5-10 seconds in the microwave. Press flat. Cut according to post directions for Olaf's hair. Cut one or two orange slices along the crease lines to make carrot shape noses.

Load up each lollipop stick with one giant marshmallow, one large marshmallow, and the trimmed marshmallow for the head.

Place almond bark and 1 tablespoon shortening in a microwave safe container and melt at 45 second intervals, stirring in between each, until smooth.

Dip each Marshmallow stick into coating and quickly cover. Hold up and allow excess to drip off. Poke a hole in the top and insert tootsie roll hair. Place on waxed paper or parchment and quickly add piece of orange wedge for the nose. Stick on candy eyes, adding more melted coating as "glue" if need be.

Let Olaf dry and harden completely. Then melt some chocolate chips in a bowl in the microwave just like we melted our almond bark. Put those into a FREEZER bag (they're stronger) and cover one corner of that bag with tape. After that corner is reinforced with tape, stick a toothpick into the very point of it. Use this to pipe on Olaf's mouth, buttons, and stick arms as pictured.

Let dry and then package in clear treat bags found in the birthday party section.

Take great care not to let a single drop of water get into the melted chocolate or candy coating as it will cause it to clot and look awful.

http://www.southernplate.com/2014/12/olaf-marshmallow-sticks-build-a-snowman.html

Mexican Hot Chocolate

Serves: 4

Ingredients

4 cups milk
2 discs Mexican chocolate (such as Taza Cacao Puro) - grated
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon vanilla
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon cayenne
cinnamon sticks and whipped cream - to serve

Instructions

Heat milk in a sauce pot over medium heat until bubbles start to form around the edges.

Remove pan from heat and slowly stir in the grated chocolate. Add cinnamon, vanilla, salt and cayenne then whisk until smooth and slightly frothy.

Serve in mugs with a cinnamon stick and whipped cream.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 8 ounces Calories: 365 Fat: 19 g Saturated fat: 12 g Unsaturated fat: 7 g Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 32.7 g Sugar: 19 g Sodium: 286 mg Fiber: 4.3 g Protein: 14.1 g Cholesterol: 20 mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/12/mexican-hot-chocolate.html?

I had these in the gingerbread section above but thought I would cut and paste it here as another craft the children might like to do.

Gingerbread Folk Ornaments

You will need:

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup unsweet cocoa powder
1 cup salt
2 tablespoons ground cinnamon
2 teaspoons ground ginger
1 to 1 1/4 cups water
Parchment paper
Rolling pin
Cookie cutters
Plastic straw
3D fabric paint in squeeze bottles
Mod Podge or clear gesso
Small sponge brush
String or ribbon

Preheat the oven to 170°F. Cover two large cookie sheets with parchment paper.

Pour the flour, cocoa powder, salt, cinnamon and ginger into a large mixing bowl.

Toss the dry ingredients together with your hands. Add 1 cup of water and mix with your hands until it forms and elastic dough. This may take some experimenting  if its too dry, add a little more water; if it is too wet and sticky, add a bit more flour.

Roll the dough to 1/4-inch thickness with a rolling pin between two pieces of parchment. Remove the top layer of parchment paper. Use cookie cutters to cut shapes from the dough; transfer the cut-outs to the parchment-lined baking sheets.

Before baking, use the plastic straw to make a hole in the top center of the ornaments. This is where youll tie string for hanging.

You may also choose to cut two holes, approximately 2-inches apart, in the middles of each ornament to thread them as garland.

Bake the shapes for 2 hours. Rotate the pans and bake for 1 to 2 more hours, or until the shapes are dry and rigid. Use the small sponge brush to apply the varnish. This will seal the cookies and intensify their natural color.

When the varnish is completely dry, use the 3D paint to decorate the cookies. Allow the ornaments to dry completely, about 2 hours.

Thread ribbon or string through the holes and hang as desired.

Note: These ornaments are lovely hanging on pine branches, but they also make pretty gift tags for wrapped presents. This dough may also be used to make beads for jewelry. Baking times will vary according to the sizes of the beads, so keep a careful eye on your creations while they dehydrate in the oven. This recipe is not intended for consumption.

https://blog.etsy.com/en/2014/how-tuesday-gingerbread-folk-ornaments/

Again I suggest looking at the actual tutorial which you will find if you copy the url into an internet window  but it would be a fun project to do with the children  just make sure you have the time.

MINI GINGERBREAD HOUSES FOR YOUR MUGS

Servings 8

1 pouch Betty Crocker Gingerbread Cookie Mix 
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, softened 
1 tablespoon water 
1 large egg 
2 tubes Betty Crocker White Decorating Cookie Icing 
1 candy decorations: snowflake and red heart sprinkles

DIRECTIONS

1 Mix together the gingerbread cookie mix, butter, water and egg.

2 Roll dough out on parchment paper lined baking sheet. Cut out eight large rectangle cookies, using a 3D gingerbread cookie cutter as a guide.

3 Remove the excess dough and re-roll as needed.

4 Bake at 350 degrees F for 14-16 minutes.

5 Remove from oven and immediately flip the cookies over.

6 Press the 3D gingerbread house cutter into the hot cookies, cutting out the parts for eight houses.

7 Break apart the gingerbread house cookie pieces. Cut out and remove the doors. Use kitchen shears or a knife to trim the jagged edges on your cookies.

8 Allow cookies to cool for 10-15 minutes before assembling the houses.

9 Use the white cookie icing to attach the cookie pieces together. Allow the icing to dry completely.

10 Decorate houses using cookie icing and sprinkles.

11 Set houses over the rims of hot cocoa mugs and serve.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/mini-gingerbread-houses-for-your-mugs/07e25629-458d-4b10-8e5d-435c653142db/

and finally one last recipe just because they look so good  I would be tempted to eat the dough.

Cherry Christmas Slices

MAKES: 66 servings

Ingredients

1 cup butter, softened
1 cup confectioners' sugar
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2-1/4 cups all-purpose flour
2 cups red and green candied cherries, halved

Directions

In a bowl, cream the butter and sugar. Add egg and vanilla; beat until fluffy. Add flour; mix well. Stir in cherries and pecans. Chill for 1 hour.

Shape dough into three 10-in. rolls; wrap in plastic wrap and place in a freezer bag. Freeze up to 2 months or until ready to bake. To bake, cut frozen rolls into 1/8-in. slices.

Place on ungreased baking sheets. Bake at 325° for 10-12 minutes or until edges are golden brown. Cool on wire racks. Yield: about 11 dozen.

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (2 each) equals 75 calories, 4 g fat (2 g saturated fat), 11 mg cholesterol, 33 mg sodium, 9 g carbohydrate, trace fiber, 1 g protein.

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/cherry-christmas-slices#ixzz3MNb14Io2

One of these days when Ron has the time he is going to teach me how to get pictures off the internet into the forum  when that happens I am going to include pictures of the finished project. A lot of the time you really dont need a picture but there are times one would be nice. You can always copy the url at the bottom of each recipe in an internet window and it will take you straight to the recipe.

Sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Morning Sam, lovely warm day here in Brisbane. I am, craftwise, focused on producing a range of crocheted (pineapple pattern) earrings
For Krystal Kiss, my etsy stoee - Heather's Hamdmade Shop, and my market stall. Pics to come later


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Sam. Another great start and great recipes, too!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for recipes.
Getting in Christmas spirit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

This summary is up to last night- as my mouse was playing up last night I couldn't use the computer so needed to write the summary part this morning- so will now go and check last nights posts to add to this if I can manage it in the time I have-only one addition. Would be the very morning I slept late as well wouldn't it?

*SUMMARY 12/12/14*

As 12/12/14 is one of few times that we all can read the date without confusion I must use it!

*Nanacarens* stepfather passed away early in the week. As did the sister of a friend of *Arans*

*Purlone* and her DH at the other place fixing it up for rental when she got sick and her husband twice. So they are still there and have no internet access. *Puplover* continues to feel unwell, unsure whether to go ahead with a suggested procedure and may go for a second opinion. *Railyn* started the week feeling very tired and drained as a result of preparation for her post cancer treatment scan and finished on a high as she was told she was cancer free.
*jknappva* had an unwanted visitor last week- Arthur came visiting and took a particular fancy to her shoulders this visit

*Bulldog* and *Designer* have both been struggling emotionally, designer because it was the 5 year anniversary of her sons death- and likely related to the fact that she also spent 3 days in hospital this week and may require surgery for diverticulitis. Bulldog is feeling a bit better later in the week-despite the huge amount of preparation she has made for visitors.

*Aran* . Dick (the husband of another friend, Mary) is currently doing well, though they have no idea how long for. Arans mother has cellulitis in her foot again. Finishing on a positive point his friend Charlotte is doing well after surgery on her foot.

Nearly forgot to say that *darowils* husband is making slow progress in recovering from sinus surgery. He is still sleeping most of the time though no longer has the temperature he had earlier.

*sugarsugars* DGD is not so dear currently- she has decided sleep is overrated.

*designers* DGD is doing exceptionally well at school;- the school are reconsidering which year level she should be in she has done so well in the new school.

*tamie_ohios* mothers insurance ran out Friday and last we heard her brother was trying to negotiate an extension. If not successful she will be discharged- and if nothing else can be sorted out that will be to home.

we may not be hearing from *Kathleendoris* for a while as her internet browser has been hacked and this needs to be sorted out . *Darowil*had unauthorized use on her credit card and the replacement card has already arrived. *casheregma* is also awaiting a replacement as a company where she used her card had been hacked and so they were sending new cards out to all those who had used the cards.

*Sams* opening last week prompted a discussion of tea-pot pigs as Bailee has decided she wants a pet pig. It looks like they already have one extra pet- a kitten that Alexis has picked up.

Last week *lurker* was given notice to get out of the house she has lived in for 13 years. It looks hopeful that she may have found another place already.

Just one addition *purples* eyes are still not allowing much computer time- still waiting an appointment with the eye clinic.

Photos 12th December, 2014
2  *Gwen*  DB as Santa
2  *Nico*  Hamilton Island photos
5  *Kate*  Birthday card for Dreamweaver
6  *Cashmeregma*  Teacup pigs
16  *Purple*  Tunisian crochet
21  *Shirley*  Hayleys stashbuster sweater
24  *Normaedern*  Snow Angel shawl
26  *Kansas-gma*  Hats and mitts
24  *Pacer*  Matthews newest cat drawing
25  *Pacer*  Rudolph cookies
34 - *Rookie*  2014 Christmas window display
36  *Busyworkerbee*  Peacock
37  *ChrisEl*  White House Christmas decorations
40  *Sugarsugar*  Christmas Serena!
43  *jknappva*  Sisters pics (MM & Gypsy)
47  *Purple*  Lapland!
55  *Darowil*  Socks
56  *Shirley*  Emmas tree
58  *Purple*  London with Londy
61  *Julie*  Clean up/Christmas tree/Yucca/
Lobelia/Ringo
61  *Kate*  Birthday card for GrandmaPaula
62  *Bonnie*  Window/antler hat

Recipes
13  *Pacer*  French Toast Casserole in the crockpot
20  *Sam*  Boeuf Bourguignon
27  *Purple*  Boeuf Bourguignon 
29  *jheiens*  Russian teacakes & White/chocolate/butterscotch chip
oatmeal & cranberry cookies (link)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

What a lot of goodies, Sam! Wow...I am gaining weight just reading them.

Darowil, the summary is wonderful and a great reminder. I found it hard to keep up last week.

But the holiday break begins now! I'd celebrate, but I'm too tired. LOL Anyway, that frees me up to do a couple more goodies and of course the tamales haven't been made yet (will put the meat in the crockpot tonight and work on getting them assembled and steamed tomorrow). They are a lot of work but usually turn out good.

Not much else going on--have finished one pair of slippers at last and they are a tad small for me but not small enough for my friend, so I am starting that first pattern over (I discovered I had done the first bit wrong, so frogged). And if it turns out this time, I will post a picture.

I hope all are well or mending--thinking good thoughts for all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks again for the recipes Sam, and for the crafts too. Heading to bed now, hopefully to sleep....haven't been doing too well on that score recently. :-( My problem is getting off to sleep, unlike my friend who gets over no problem, but then is wide awake again at 3am.... probably about when I'm managing to fall over. I've told her we could work a shift together!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the great opening, Sam. So many recipes, so little time! They all sound DELISH. 
It's been a while since I have posted anything on the KTP. I apologise for my absence. I've done a bit of lurking on KP, but just haven't had the energy to contribute to the conversations. I hope there is an empty seat left around the table. Seems like a lot of new partiers have joined. I'm looking forward to meeting you all and catching up with old friends.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for a great opening as usual Sam. I've put on about 5lbs just reading all those cookie recipes! 
I'm getting ready to go home on Sunday after a week here at DDs house looking after dogs and chickens again. I've had a very restful week and the weather, after a couple of cold days start, has been remarkably mild, so lots of lovely walks with the dogs. Mostly ready for Christmas at home apart from a bit of shopping for fresh fruit and veggies. My cousin's funeral is on Tuesday so that will be a sad day but also a chance to catch up with some old childhood friends still living in the village where I grew up. Off to bed now. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Ooh the recipes! If I make them I'll eat them.... And be even more"chunky" but there are such interesting goodies to try.... Maybe not this week.....or I could make some at MIL's for Christmas.? Thank you Sam. Sorry you've been feeling so tired, but hope you'll be fine over Christmas. Do enjoy it.
Thanks for the summary too, Darowil. It's very useful, brilliant idea, and quite a lot of work for you. I think we all find it invaluable :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks for the great opening, Sam. So many recipes, so little time! They all sound DELISH.
> It's been a while since I have posted anything on the KTP. I apologise for my absence. I've done a bit of lurking on KP, but just haven't had the energy to contribute to the conversations. I hope there is an empty seat left around the table. Seems like a lot of new partiers have joined. I'm looking forward to meeting you all and catching up with old friends.


Welcome back siouxann- yes many newbies here, and some have been around for a long time. If you look over the beginnings of the last 5 or 6 TPs you will be able to follow what has been happening with the summaries by me or KateB (one of the newbies to you I would think).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that goes without saying siouxann - there is always an empty chair with your name on it and a cup of hot tea in front of it on the table. --- sam --- I relate to the lack of energy.



siouxann said:


> Thanks for the great opening, Sam. So many recipes, so little time! They all sound DELISH.
> It's been a while since I have posted anything on the KTP. I apologise for my absence. I've done a bit of lurking on KP, but just haven't had the energy to contribute to the conversations. I hope there is an empty seat left around the table. Seems like a lot of new partiers have joined. I'm looking forward to meeting you all and catching up with old friends.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning Sam, lovely warm day here in Brisbane. I am, craftwise, focused on producing a range of crocheted (pineapple pattern) earrings
> For Krystal Kiss, my etsy stoee - Heather's Hamdmade Shop, and my market stall. Pics to come later


I've been wondering how the store(s) have been doing and how you're doing....good to hear that things are busy. Looking forward to seeing photos.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks for the great opening, Sam. So many recipes, so little time! They all sound DELISH.
> It's been a while since I have posted anything on the KTP. I apologise for my absence. I've done a bit of lurking on KP, but just haven't had the energy to contribute to the conversations. I hope there is an empty seat left around the table. Seems like a lot of new partiers have joined. I'm looking forward to meeting you all and catching up with old friends.


There is always room for one more---especially for old friends! Good to see you---hope your energy level picks up and we see more of you and hear what you're doing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the opening and for all the recipes. We've made some salt ornaments -- probably the same idea without the extra spices. We put peppermint oil in them as air fresheners also. The problem is that they make so many cut ornaments and no one wants to help paint and fuss with so many. The main one -- DGS's handprint - turned upside down and painted with Santa's face has turned out great--I still need to spray it with a sealer and then it will get wrapped as a gift to DD#2 from her son and Grandma. 

All the packages are here and ready to be wrapped - the stocking stuffers are all set so now all I have left is the cards (probably not going to be out 'til the New Year) grocery shopping, cooking, cleaning and baking. I'm not fretting nearly as much over everything as I once would have---don't know if that's age or just knowledge that all turns out well so nothing to worry about.

I've been practicing switching to Continental style of knitting and think I'm pretty much a convert -- I've been going through the stitch dictionary and making washcloths with the different patterns--It's still hard to do K2Tog, etc. continental Style..but otherwise am proud of my accomplishment...now for some project work in the New Year!

Thanks for the summaries---this is a wonderful addition to our TP routine.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Great opening,as always, Sam. Since I no longer cook, I just browse the recipes but do enjoy seeing the different things you find.
Your mention of home made ice cream brought back fond memories. Until I was about 12 yrs old, my grandparents lived on a farm down a long, country dirt road with no electricity. Grandma cooked on a huge wood stove, churned her own butter, and used heavy flat irons heated in the wood stove to iron her clothes. Every summer Sunday afternoon, all the children and their children would gather on the porch or in the yard and take turns turning the handle to make ice cream. You can't buy store "boughten" ice cream as good as that.
When my children were growing up we lived in the country and attended a small country church. Every summer, we'd have an ice cream social with homemade cake and homemade ice cream. People nowadays just don't know what they're missing!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks for the great opening, Sam. So many recipes, so little time! They all sound DELISH.
> It's been a while since I have posted anything on the KTP. I apologise for my absence. I've done a bit of lurking on KP, but just haven't had the energy to contribute to the conversations. I hope there is an empty seat left around the table. Seems like a lot of new partiers have joined. I'm looking forward to meeting you all and catching up with old friends.


Glad you joined us again. It's been a while. I hope you can visit more often.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have very fond memories of home made ice cream also===we had the cream from the Jersey cows and there was certainly enough ice in those Iowa winters. We made ice cream during the summer once in awhile, but mostly in the winter. Our favorite was the strawberry made with the frozen strawberries from the garden over the summer!



jknappva said:


> Great opening,as always, Sam. Since I no longer cook, I just browse the recipes but do enjoy seeing the different things you find.
> Your mention of home made ice cream brought back fond memories. Until I was about 12 yrs old, my grandparents lived on a farm down a long, country dirt road with no electricity. Grandma cooked on a huge wood stove, churned her own butter, and used heavy flat irons heated in the wood stove to iron her clothes. Every summer Sunday afternoon, all the children and their children would gather on the porch or in the yard and take turns turning the handle to make ice cream. You can't buy store "boughten" ice cream as good as that.
> When my children were growing up we lived in the country and attended a small country church. Every summer, we'd have an ice cream social with homemade cake and homemade ice cream. People nowadays just don't know what they're missing!!!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for a great opening as usual Sam. I've put on about 5lbs just reading all those cookie recipes!
> I'm getting ready to go home on Sunday after a week here at DDs house looking after dogs and chickens again. I've had a very restful week and the weather, after a couple of cold days start, has been remarkably mild, so lots of lovely walks with the dogs. Mostly ready for Christmas at home apart from a bit of shopping for fresh fruit and veggies. My cousin's funeral is on Tuesday so that will be a sad day but also a chance to catch up with some old childhood friends still living in the village where I grew up. Off to bed now. Have a great weekend everyone!


I must have missed the loss of your cousin.please accept my condolences.
My sister and I were talking a few days ago about the fact that we've lost 4 cousins in the last 2 years. Our numbers are dwindling.
May God comfort you and your family.
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Saving my place hope to catch up later


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too.....will check back later. Like Sam and others have been very tired today.


Pup lover said:


> Saving my place hope to catch up later


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Great recipes Sam, and a great array of goodies as well. Thank so much. I loved all the pictures.Ringo is a beautiful dog for sure. I'd never seen such a full yucca plant. Is that something you can take with you Julie? WE are woefully lacking in snow, though there is some on the tops of the mountains. We are hoping for a winter blast with snow this weekend. Winter snow is summer water and we need the mountains full of snow to fill our reservoirs.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Sam. Loved the recipes. As some have stated I gained 5 lbs. reading them. I will be trying in the new year to make some. Still sorting through boxes. We have no tree up this year or cookies etc. made, but we are blessed with what we have and will enjoy a wonderful day celebrating the birth of our Savior.Wishing everyone a blessed Christmas and healthy New Year.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Sam for the wonderful memories of homemade ice cream and ornaments. Today has been so busy. I woke up at 2:30 in the morning and was at work by 3:50 AM. I worked until 11:30 then quick shopping trip for a gift bag and sympathy card. I had a lunch get together with some knitting friends. Our gift exchange had to be something homemade. I brought 2 gifts in case someone forgot to bring a gift. It was a good thing that I had the extra gift as one person forgot. I am thankful that I did not get one of the two gifts that I brought. We had a group of 6 people so it was likely that I could have received one of those 2 gifts. We had a wonderful time together. Afterwards I visited the local yarn shop and spent too much money, but I had fun. Next was a quick trip home to pick up Matthew to run errands with me. We paid our insurance and visited with the lady at the office. I actually look forward to paying my car insurance so I can visit with the lady in the office. She quilts and crochets beautiful things so we always chat about our projects. Matthew brought some cards to her. She hangs pictures up around her desk and Matthew has his own special wall behind the printer. She told Matthew that if he makes some business cards, she will give them to people interested in buying his cards or having a drawing done. Sounds like an idea to pursue. After that we drove around getting gifts for Dad and brother. Then we went to get yarn for an upcoming project being done with my knitting group. Matthew has already claimed the afghan for his own before it is even started. We will use some of the yarn he picked out at the yarn swap at KAP. Dear KTP friends, you have helped create a yarn lover. After all of our running around, we picked up some food for dinner and now I am home and tired. I need to be working on dishcloths for a bridal shower on December 28th so I will continue to be busy.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just popping in to save my place. I made a triple batch of the cherry cupcakes. Jim helped a lot with those. Also made their favorite congealed salad and stuffed some eggs. Now I just want to put my feet up and rest. Will post more later I do want to wish Paula a very Happy Birthday. Angelam, My deepest condolensces in the loss of your cousin. Prayers for you and the family.
SIOUXANN, So glad to see you posting. Have missed you.
JOSEPHINE, I am remembering you in prayer for your eyesight.
CATHY Your DD is on the prayer lists for a diagnosis and plan of treatment.
JULIE, prayers are ongoing for you to have help moving and that in the long run it will be much better for you and Ringo. I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Great opening,as always, Sam. Since I no longer cook, I just browse the recipes but do enjoy seeing the different things you find.
> Your mention of home made ice cream brought back fond memories. Until I was about 12 yrs old, my grandparents lived on a farm down a long, country dirt road with no electricity. Grandma cooked on a huge wood stove, churned her own butter, and used heavy flat irons heated in the wood stove to iron her clothes. Every summer Sunday afternoon, all the children and their children would gather on the porch or in the yard and take turns turning the handle to make ice cream. You can't buy store "boughten" ice cream as good as that.
> When my children were growing up we lived in the country and attended a small country church. Every summer, we'd have an ice cream social with homemade cake and homemade ice cream. People nowadays just don't know what they're missing!!!
> Junek


DH remembers his mother making that kind of ice cream and taking it for church ice cream socials when he was growing up in a small town in Texas. When we moved here, we went to an ice cream social at our church---he couldn't believe that it was store-bought half-gallons, sliced with a knife. He was very disappointed! Although now, even in his small town, I think the days of freezer-cranked ice cream for the ice cream socials are gone.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Good opening, Sam, TY for doing it.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for your opening Sam. Actually brought tears to my eyes. When I was a very young child, my father worked in a creamery as the head ice cream maker. He took another job when I was about 6 but ice cream remained a major part of our summer fun. We had a huge, 3 gallon, ice cream maker. Took two men to crank it the last bit. It was usually my job to sit on the ice cream maker. What fond memories. How I would love a scoop of dad's fresh peach ice cream. thanks for the memory.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm back. Seems like I've been gone forever. Sam, what a great bunch of recipes. I won't have time to make any of them but they sound sooo good. I've been unpacking...like forever it seems..so much so that I have crippled my back and can't stand for very long. I finally got moved this month. I',m in a townhouse in a complex with about 37 units. Everyone is very nice. It's certainly not like living in a detached home but I will get used to it. It's been a long hard road. Hopefully things will get better. Thank goodness for my bro and sil. They have been a big help. Christmas will be at my house and everyone will chip in to help.

I've missed so much of what's been happening here. Hope everyone has been well. I missed hearing about the knitapalooza in Oct. Did everyone have a good time? 

I'm sure all of you are in the midst of Christmas preparations and I wish all of you a very Merry Christmas and the happiest of New Year's. I will be listening in but may not participate again until the New Year.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

* The picture tells it all! Love to you all! MERRY CHRISTMAS! *


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just reading recipes have put on 20 pounds. 

Sound so good.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to the tea table, Yarnlady. Hope you'll come in often and share what you're working on or enjoying in your life.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Siouxann, how good to hear from you again. We've missed you so much and hope that the past weeks have been good to you.

Merry Christmas and may you have a really great newy ear.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, love the picture.
I should finish the Fair Isle hat tomorrow. On the decreases. Thought I'd finish today. But library, last minute shopping, and delivery of present to my "adopted" DGD, a very special and loving restarted 28 year old woman kept me hopping.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, what a wnderful bunch of recipes. That bread pudding with homemade ice cream sounds so good & for sure gain 5 pounds just thinking about it.
I love home made icecream, I make rasberry ice cream every year & except for DH everyone loves it.
Shirley, love your beautiful wall hanging. How are you feeling?

Angela, my condolences on the loss of your cousin.

I had planned to get the rest of my goodies made today but DH had me over at DS house putting the baseboards back now that the rugs are in because of course all my things get " magically" done :lol: 
Tonight I made date balls & got my turtles started, I'll dip them in chocolate tomorrow. 
I decided I don't have enough stress in my life so will try to make my sons each an antler hat before Christmas, started one tonight & have the ribbing band done so might be able to get them done in time. This morning I got everything wrapped but talked to my brother at suppertime & he wants me to wrap the gifts I bought for him for my GKs & sisters kids so another job for tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely quilt Shirley - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> * The picture tells it all! Love to you all! MERRY CHRISTMAS! *


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party yarnlady - we hope you had a good time and will come back often - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



theyarnlady said:


> Just reading recipes have put on 20 pounds.
> 
> Sound so good.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great start Sam as usual. Like Angelam I think that I have gained at least 5 lbs just reading the recipes. I am ready for Christmas except for 1 gift and I may change my mind on what I will make for her as I am baking something for her and may use one of your bread recipes.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Adding my thanks for the beginning and all the yummy recipes, Sam. Brings back the memories of my mom's huge assortment of Christmas cookies. No baking for me this year. I've actually never made ice cream, but the year I lived in Alabama, when the peaches were in, I would go to a small farm market near where I lived and have some of their peach ice cream. It was unbelievable delicious!! 

DD1 is bringing desert and salad Christmas Eve and #2 (who has to work that day) is bringing bread and wine. I'm making meatballs, spaghetti and 3 sauces (red marinara, green pesto and white clam.) DGS is into spaghetti and meatballs this month, so that is what directed the menu. Sounds good to me too. We will al be at DD2's Christmas am for brunch, because the DGS is really into Santa coming down the chimney and they have a fireplace. He and I have had a lot of discussions about making sure Daddy puts out the fire. The little artist just recently painted a picture with a lot of black and brown. When his mom asked him about the picture, he said it was a pile of mud at night. The child cracks me up.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too.....will check back later. Like Sam and others have been very tired today.


Lots of enlivening energy zooming to Gwennie, Sam and everyone who needs it. {{{{{{{{{hugs all round}}}}}}}}}


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> * The picture tells it all! Love to you all! MERRY CHRISTMAS! *


Lovely Christmas scene Shirley. Many thanks!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A wonderful start, Sam. I make my own icecream but with an ice cream maker! I shall try the first recipe as it sounds scrummy.
Thank you for the update, darowil. It is a great help as I do forget things.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the greetings, Shirley. I love your quilt. I do hope you have a lovely Christmas.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:evil: ummm, oops I think I killed my laptop. I knocked a almost empty glass of coke over the keyboard. Letting it dry out overnight and praying. Not real hopeful though. Will head to rental shopand try to get another on a rent to buy deal.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :evil: ummm, oops I think I killed my laptop. I knocked a almost empty glass of coke over the keyboard. Letting it dry out overnight and praying. Not real hopeful though. Will head to rental shopand try to get another on a rent to buy deal.


Just don't do what my DH did when he spilt coffee over his - used the hairdryer (on hot!) and then melted several of the keys! That was a few years ago now and the computer is still working, but he doesn't use the keys much. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning fro sunny Surrey. There is a Christmas market in town today so we shall go and have a look.

The family comes home on Monday so I am making the most of the peace and quiet.

Hope everyone is having a good week end.

HEALING VIBES AND HUGS


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, The fragrance of baking cookies is wonderful for sure. Christmas will be so much fun with the children opening presents and Bentley enjoying the boxes as much or more than the toys.

What lovely memories. I so enjoyed hearing about your childhood and the making of the ice cream. Those simple joys. 

Those marshmallow Olaf's are a riot and I'll be the children would love them. What a great idea for little gingerbread houses on the cups. So cute and really great recipes for Christmas & New Year's. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro sunny Surrey. There is a Christmas market in town today so we shall go and have a look.
> 
> The family comes home on Monday so I am making the most of the peace and quiet.
> 
> ...


How lovely. Such a special time of year!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Morning My Precious Hearts,
It is 5:30 a.m. here DGD. I fell asleep at 9:30 and woke up at 2 am and cannot go back to sleep. Tonight the kids will be here. ANGIE is coming! She wants us to open gifts first and eat afterwards as she will get sick a little after eating. I am just so excited all three of my girls will be here. I will miss my Son but he will be in my heart.
I just have some last minute picking up. Jim has not slept in two nights and is sleeping now. He will get up at nine and put the ham on. We both will slice frenchbread and spread with his mini pizza mix and make pig in the blankets. With what the kids bring there will be more than enough and I plan to get all of them to take home as Jim will eat everything in sight if it is here. I worry so. He is just out of control in the food intake. I worry with his diabetes.
Some of you have expressed concern over the depression I have had flare up. I am o.k. I have fought this all of my life and have addressed it with all doctors who have cared for me. It is thought to be a combination of genetics, chemical, & situational stresses (which I cannot change). I was put on Effexor years ago and it controls it but there are times it just breaks through. I find it comforting to stay in the word and stay busy and push myself to leave the house on outings. This helps. I do not like to burden friends and shouldnt have mentioned it. This is the most wonderful time of the year and I am blessed.
I have some wonderful news. Jim and I do not swap gifts to each other with the children. He wants a red wagon for yard work so we will go to Jackson and get the one he wants. He in turn is buying my interchangeable Chiagoo needles. I am so excited. I love these needles. I have a lot of the steel but the bamboo are so gentle on my ole hands.
I am a good ways on my Ricochet Scarf. Once I realized how easy it was to miss the yarn overs, I count every repeat as I work them. Now Im Cookin.
SHIRLEY, Your quilt is just beautiful as always. You are going to have such a grand Christmas this year in your new home. Little Haley brings such joy and to celebrate the holidays with her will be such a blessing. I am so sorry you have been sich but after the holidays you can get the diverticulitis taken care of and enjoy your life to the fullest. Already praying.
LIZ, it is so good to hear from you. I am so sorry you have hurt your back. I am so glad you are settled with family. New surroundings will become home as time goes by.
THE YARNLADY, Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
JOY (SASAFRASS), You, as we all know, have such a big heart. How loving of you to have a adopted DGD you do for.
MACHRISTIE, Spaghetti sounds good to me. Everyone will be together and DGS will be getting what he loves. A different sauce for everyone. I am so glad to hear your happiness.
I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Sam for another great start off. Christmas shopping finished, just some food to get. I still dont feel very Chrismassy though. It will come I guess. However I am watching Carols on the TV as I read this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Busyworkerbee, Looking forward to seeing the pineapple earrings.

Dear little Serena, Thanks to the summary of where photos are I was finally able to see the photo of Christmas Serena. Thank you so much for posting that and thanks for the summary so I could see that precious baby. What lovely photos you have of her.

Darowil, Lovely socks!!!!

Designer, Emma's tree is quite special.

Ohio Joy, Thanks for the cookie recipes!

Kate, So cute about doing shift work with your friend because of your sleeping habits. Hope you get some good sleep.

Angelam, Thoughts are with you as you go to your cousin's funeral.

Rookie, Good for you for sticking with trying to learn a new way of knitting. I find with arthritis, it really helps to be able to change my way of knitting back and forth. :thumbup: Mmmmm to the fresh strawberry ice cream.

June, Enjoyed your memories too of days gone by. I remember the wood stoves and irons heated on them and home-churned ice cream too. A walk down memory lane.

After watching DH struggle with the tree this year I have decided that next year we will get a tree half the size. Too much work. DH didn't agree last year, but this year he said ok. All the presents are wrapped and ready to be put under the tree after the children decorate it today. I have to really get off of here now and get ready for their visit. We will take them out to lunch and then decorate. Their schedules are getting so busy now that they won't be spending the night the way they used to. So glad we had them over every week when they were little. It gave the parents a break and we had special time with them before their own schedules took over. Time well spent. Bye for now. I'll be cleaning up all the empty ribbon spools and unused bows and cleaning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back. Seems like I've been gone forever. Sam, what a great bunch of recipes. I won't have time to make any of them but they sound sooo good. I've been unpacking...like forever it seems..so much so that I have crippled my back and can't stand for very long. I finally got moved this month. I',m in a townhouse in a complex with about 37 units. Everyone is very nice. It's certainly not like living in a detached home but I will get used to it. It's been a long hard road. Hopefully things will get better. Thank goodness for my bro and sil. They have been a big help. Christmas will be at my house and everyone will chip in to help.
> 
> I've missed so much of what's been happening here. Hope everyone has been well. I missed hearing about the knitapalooza in Oct. Did everyone have a good time?
> 
> I'm sure all of you are in the midst of Christmas preparations and I wish all of you a very Merry Christmas and the happiest of New Year's. I will be listening in but may not participate again until the New Year.


good to see you back. hope the back settles soon and you get used to so many around you. But most people seem to love this lifestyle so hopefully you will settle into it as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Dear little Serena, Thanks to the summary of where photos are I was finally able to see the photo of Christmas Serena. Thank you so much for posting that and thanks for the summary so I could see that precious baby. What lovely photos you have of her.
> 
> .


The photos and recipes are thanks to Kate who sends them to me all set up ready to post with the summary-we figure that having all the summary in one post is better than scattered.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Busyworkerbee, Looking forward to seeing the pineapple earrings.
> 
> Dear little Serena, Thanks to the summary of where photos are I was finally able to see the photo of Christmas Serena. Thank you so much for posting that and thanks for the summary so I could see that precious baby. What lovely photos you have of her.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks, she really is a delight (well when she is awake and nice.. LOL)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The photos and recipes are thanks to Kate who sends them to me all set up ready to post with the summary-we figure that having all the summary in one post is better than scattered.


 :thumbup: And very much appreciated, thanks to bot of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Budahsa, Moving is the pits. Julie is moving too. So sorry your back is in such bad shape and I know that involves a lot of pain. Hope you didn't herniate a disc. Merry Christmas in your new home.

Shirley/Designer, What a gorgeous Christmas Greeting for us. Thank you!!!!

Ok, I'm off now to get things done for today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, Thanks so much for the summaries. I so appreciate them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi, your photos took me right there! Very sunny but with a biting northerly strong wind. It was lovely going for my walk :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Angelam, I must have missed that your cousin had passed away. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back. Seems like I've been gone forever. Sam, what a great bunch of recipes. I won't have time to make any of them but they sound sooo good. I've been unpacking...like forever it seems..so much so that I have crippled my back and can't stand for very long. I finally got moved this month. I',m in a townhouse in a complex with about 37 units. Everyone is very nice. It's certainly not like living in a detached home but I will get used to it. It's been a long hard road. Hopefully things will get better. Thank goodness for my bro and sil. They have been a big help. Christmas will be at my house and everyone will chip in to help.
> 
> I've missed so much of what's been happening here. Hope everyone has been well. I missed hearing about the knitapalooza in Oct. Did everyone have a good time?
> 
> I'm sure all of you are in the midst of Christmas preparations and I wish all of you a very Merry Christmas and the happiest of New Year's. I will be listening in but may not participate again until the New Year.


So good to see you back with us. I have thought of you recently and prayed all was well with your move and settling in. How sad to have endured back problems from all the move. Wishing you and your family a Merry Christmas.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> The photos and recipes are thanks to Kate who sends them to me all set up ready to post with the summary-we figure that having all the summary in one post is better than scattered.


I so appreciate the efforts that you and Kate take to provide this summary for us. Thanks so much.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning My Precious Hearts,
> It is 5:30 a.m. here DGD. I fell asleep at 9:30 and woke up at 2 am and cannot go back to sleep. Tonight the kids will be here. ANGIE is coming! She wants us to open gifts first and eat afterwards as she will get sick a little after eating. I am just so excited all three of my girls will be here. I will miss my Son but he will be in my heart.
> I just have some last minute picking up. Jim has not slept in two nights and is sleeping now. He will get up at nine and put the ham on. We both will slice frenchbread and spread with his mini pizza mix and make pig in the blankets. With what the kids bring there will be more than enough and I plan to get all of them to take home as Jim will eat everything in sight if it is here. I worry so. He is just out of control in the food intake. I worry with his diabetes.
> Some of you have expressed concern over the depression I have had flare up. I am o.k. I have fought this all of my life and have addressed it with all doctors who have cared for me. It is thought to be a combination of genetics, chemical, & situational stresses (which I cannot change). I was put on Effexor years ago and it controls it but there are times it just breaks through. I find it comforting to stay in the word and stay busy and push myself to leave the house on outings. This helps. I do not like to burden friends and shouldnt have mentioned it. This is the most wonderful time of the year and I am blessed.
> ...


Betty...Don't feel bad for sharing your depression moments with us. Maybe by sharing, you can be a witness to others on how to cope with it and keep going forward in life. That is more valuable than hiding it. Less suicides would happen in this world if people share that this is a part of life and that there are ways to cope with it and have happy moments. I am delighted that your family will come together for the holiday. What a blessing that will be. Receiving the interchangeable knitting needles will be a wonderful gift for you as we all know how much you wanted them and then the dishcloths did not sell well enough to buy them for yourself. Now you will have the needles and the dishcloths to use as gifts or sell in the future. I love the homemade dishcloths. My mother still crochets them for me to use. I have some with huge holes in the center of them, but I still use them. My mother made them with her love for me and that means a lot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I so appreciate the efforts that you and Kate take to provide this summary for us. Thanks so much.


Something recently is keeping our page count down, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Betty...Don't feel bad for sharing your depression moments with us. Maybe by sharing, you can be a witness to others on how to cope with it and keep going forward in life. That is more valuable than hiding it. Less suicides would happen in this world if people share that this is a part of life and that there are ways to cope with it and have happy moments. I am delighted that your family will come together for the holiday. What a blessing that will be. Receiving the interchangeable knitting needles will be a wonderful gift for you as we all know how much you wanted them and then the dishcloths did not sell well enough to buy them for yourself. Now you will have the needles and the dishcloths to use as gifts or sell in the future. I love the homemade dishcloths. My mother still crochets them for me to use. I have some with huge holes in the center of them, but I still use them. My mother made them with her love for me and that means a lot.


What you are saying Pacer, is only too true- re: depression and attempted suicide. Came across so many in that boat in my years on the 'inside'.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, love the picture.
> I should finish the Fair Isle hat tomorrow. On the decreases. Thought I'd finish today. But library, last minute shopping, and delivery of present to my "adopted" DGD, a very special and loving restarted 28 year old woman kept me hopping.


I would love to see a picture of the hat.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome Yarnlady. I do hope you share with us what you are doing with all that lovely yarn.

Machriste...I love the concept of a pile of mud at night as long as it is in the painting and not there for me to step in.

Shirley...I never get tired of seeing your beautiful quilted pieces of artistry. Thanks for sharing them with us and brightening our days. I hope you are feeling a bit better.

Purplefi...How horrid to melt the keyboard with a hairdryer. Glad the computer still works though. I remember stories of my banking days when a man went swimming with his wallet in his trunks. He had several $100 bills in it so he put the money in the microwave to dry them out. I can surely say that they became burnt offerings. 

So Matthew picked out 3 colors for this afghan project I am working on. He chose 2 colors in the green category and one medium brown. He refers to this as his tree colors. I will think of trees as I make this afghan. DS#1 is getting very tired with his busy work schedule this week. This is the first time in his life that he has worked over 50 hours in a week and it is tiring him out. I keep reminding him that this will slow down so enjoy the hours and paychecks while he can. He doesn't complain about all the hours, but I can tell he is tired.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> What you are saying Pacer, is only too true- re: depression and attempted suicide. Came across so many in that boat in my years on the 'inside'.


It runs in a lot of families and people try to hide it. It is nice to know that there is hope and that people do love and care about each of us. I know that you are going through a trying time in your life right now, but you have a whole world of people loving you and caring for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Something recently is keeping our page count down, though.


I suspect a lot of knitting, crocheting, cooking and cleaning is going on in many of the homes which cuts down on computer time. I know I was away from home yesterday from 3:30 AM until 7 PM. When I sat down at the computer I had a whole lot of head bobbing going on as I fought to stay awake. I did end up going to sleep around 8:30 last night and I was awake around 4 AM. That is my extent of sleeping in today. I too have a lot of knitting to do for a bridal shower on Dec. 28th and preparing for our new knitting group project.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> What you are saying Pacer, is only too true- re: depression and attempted suicide. Came across so many in that boat in my years on the 'inside'.


Sad but true.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> The photos and recipes are thanks to Kate who sends them to me all set up ready to post with the summary-we figure that having all the summary in one post is better than scattered.


And a huge TY to both you and Kate for the summaries-- it is so helpful and makes it easy to find something if you need it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Angelam, I must have missed that your cousin had passed away. Prayers for all of you.


Oh, my, missed this, too. Sympathy and prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back. Seems like I've been gone forever. Sam, what a great bunch of recipes. I won't have time to make any of them but they sound sooo good. I've been unpacking...like forever it seems..so much so that I have crippled my back and can't stand for very long. I finally got moved this month. I',m in a townhouse in a complex with about 37 units. Everyone is very nice. It's certainly not like living in a detached home but I will get used to it. It's been a long hard road. Hopefully things will get better. Thank goodness for my bro and sil. They have been a big help. Christmas will be at my house and everyone will chip in to help.
> 
> I've missed so much of what's been happening here. Hope everyone has been well. I missed hearing about the knitapalooza in Oct. Did everyone have a good time?
> 
> I'm sure all of you are in the midst of Christmas preparations and I wish all of you a very Merry Christmas and the happiest of New Year's. I will be listening in but may not participate again until the New Year.


It's so good to hear from you. I'm glad you're all moved but I'm sorry you messed up your back. I hope resting will help with the pain. I hope you have nice, friendly neighbors. If you do, you'll enjoy being there.
On Wed, my daughter and I bought a bucket of KFC with sides for lunch for our apartment manager, housekeeper and maintenance man. They hear so much complaining all year, we wanted to do something special for them so they'd know we appreciate them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> * The picture tells it all! Love to you all! MERRY CHRISTMAS! *


A lovely card. Thank you, Shirley. How are you feeling?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just reading recipes have put on 20 pounds.
> 
> Sound so good.


Welcome to the party!! I hope you decide to become a regular.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Welcome to the tea table, Yarnlady. Hope you'll come in often and share what you're working on or enjoying in your life.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How is Tim, Joy? Has he recovered? Hope it wasn't the flu since the vaccine doesn't guarantee immunity this year!
Junek


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam!! Wow!! Lots of goodies to munch on....yikes after I get on the scale, so I'll just stay away from all temptation...NOT!!! I'll be making rum balls as they are my son's favorite holiday treat. Here is wishing you, your family and everyone at this weekend's Tea Party a very Merry Christmas, Happy Holiday or whatever you celebrate, may it be merry and bright!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro sunny Surrey. There is a Christmas market in town today so we shall go and have a look.
> 
> The family comes home on Monday so I am making the most of the peace and quiet.
> 
> ...


Good morning, Josephine!! It's so nice to be sharing my morning with you even though it's afternoon for you!! 
Thanks for the pictures ... Love them!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It runs in a lot of families and people try to hide it. It is nice to know that there is hope and that people do love and care about each of us. I know that you are going through a trying time in your life right now, but you have a whole world of people loving you and caring for you.


I thank God, that suicide has never been a real issue for me- I WANT to live! I have so much evidence of other's caring through having to leave my home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I suspect a lot of knitting, crocheting, cooking and cleaning is going on in many of the homes which cuts down on computer time. I know I was away from home yesterday from 3:30 AM until 7 PM. When I sat down at the computer I had a whole lot of head bobbing going on as I fought to stay awake. I did end up going to sleep around 8:30 last night and I was awake around 4 AM. That is my extent of sleeping in today. I too have a lot of knitting to do for a bridal shower on Dec. 28th and preparing for our new knitting group project.


I certainly hope that is what is going on!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely to see Siouxann and Budasha back with us! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Betty, your excitement over the family get together just shines in every word!!!
How wonderful that you're getting the needles that you've wanted for so long. I hope you love knitting with them!
You know we want to know when your depression gets you down. How else would we know to say extra prayers for you!!?
Enjoy your family and let them spoil you..you so deserve spoiling!
Hugs, sister of my heart!
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I must have missed the loss of your cousin.please accept my condolences.
> My sister and I were talking a few days ago about the fact that we've lost 4 cousins in the last 2 years. Our numbers are dwindling.
> May God comfort you and your family.
> Junek


Thank you June. This cousin that has recently died was just a few months younger than me. He, his older brother and younger sister and me all grew up together in a small Hampshire village. There was less than 5 years between youngest and oldest. Both the males are now gone and we two females are the survivors which probably proves that females are the stronger of the species.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> * The picture tells it all! Love to you all! MERRY CHRISTMAS! *


Shirley that is a beautiful Christmas quilt, thanks you so much for sharing it. A very Merry Christmas to you and Pat and above all a healthy New Year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Good morning everyone! It's a grey day in north central Ohio. We will be right around 30 degrees F. Yesterday DD Amber and I took the baby and did some shopping. I am still not finished but can do that next week. Arriana was such a good girl while we shopped! Today Amber will bring the kids over and we will make cookies. I need to get moving so I am ready for them when they get here! 

Good to see a few of you checking in that have been missing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Something recently is keeping our page count down, though.


Christmas? :lol: Hope the packing up is going smoothly, by which date do you have to be out?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sam, forgot to say that inspired by your instructions last week on how to easily carve a leg of lamb, I bought one and will cook it for tomorrow night. I'll let you know how the carving goes! :shock:
I received a Christmas card from Bonnie today with a beautiful snowflake tree decoration inside it...thank you so much Bonnie, it's hanging on my tree now! For those of you to whom I didn't send a card, here are my Christmas wishes for you all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, forgot to say that inspired by your instructions last week on how to easily carve a leg of lamb, I bought one and will cook it for tomorrow night. I'll let you know how the carving goes! :shock:
> I received a Christmas card from Bonnie today with a beautiful snowflake tree decoration inside it...thank you so much Bonnie, it's hanging on my tree now! For those of you to whom I didn't send a card, here are my Christmas wishes for you all.


And, a very Merry Christmas to you and to your family.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks to all of you who wished me a happy birthday. I spent most of it babysitting a sick Lili - DD#1 called at 6a.m. (I was awake) and asked if I could come. At least she and Katie sang Happy Birthday before she asked. I had planned to sew and finish my shopping, but I'll sew today and shop an Monday - not going out today - the traffic will be awful. Tomorrow everyone will be at DD#1s house for a turkey and ham dinner, then Mon. DH and I will go over for lasagna. Christmas Eve the family will gather for a standing rib dinner and Christmas gifts with DD#2s family. Christmas morning will just be 6 of us for a quiet day with DD#1s family. Her DH will make a small breakfast and the rest of the day we will have leftovers. No cooking on Christmas Day!!

Well, back to the sewing machine and wrapping paper!! Merry christmas to all. Hugs, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How wonderful that Angie will be able to come to your home! I'm still in a quandary about fixing a Christmas dinner. Newly weds have plans for Christmas eve (SIL's birthday) and with kids DD always wants to stay home on Christmas Day. I will have everyone over on the 26th to celebrate youngest DD's birthday and to exchange Christmas gifts. I'll fix finger foods then. Just having trouble with the idea of fixing a big dinner for just 3 of us for Christmas Eve or day. I'll work it out though. Merry Christmas to you and yours Betty.


Bulldog said:


> Good Morning My Precious Hearts,
> It is 5:30 a.m. here DGD. I fell asleep at 9:30 and woke up at 2 am and cannot go back to sleep. Tonight the kids will be here. ANGIE is coming! She wants us to open gifts first and eat afterwards as she will get sick a little after eating. I am just so excited all three of my girls will be here. I will miss my Son but he will be in my heart.
> I just have some last minute picking up. Jim has not slept in two nights and is sleeping now. He will get up at nine and put the ham on. We both will slice frenchbread and spread with his mini pizza mix and make pig in the blankets. With what the kids bring there will be more than enough and I plan to get all of them to take home as Jim will eat everything in sight if it is here. I worry so. He is just out of control in the food intake. I worry with his diabetes.
> Some of you have expressed concern over the depression I have had flare up. I am o.k. I have fought this all of my life and have addressed it with all doctors who have cared for me. It is thought to be a combination of genetics, chemical, & situational stresses (which I cannot change). I was put on Effexor years ago and it controls it but there are times it just breaks through. I find it comforting to stay in the word and stay busy and push myself to leave the house on outings. This helps. I do not like to burden friends and shouldnt have mentioned it. This is the most wonderful time of the year and I am blessed.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Christmas? :lol: Hope the packing up is going smoothly, by which date do you have to be out?


The absolute deadline is March 11 (2015) I have 80 days of notice left- determined to keep as much as possible of my 'investments' over the years- ie., no garage sales here!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My dear Betty, your excitement over the family get together just shines in every word!!!
> How wonderful that you're getting the needles that you've wanted for so long. I hope you love knitting with them!
> You know we want to know when your depression gets you down. How else would we know to say extra prayers for you!!?
> Enjoy your family and let them spoil you..you so deserve spoiling!
> ...


Very well said June


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam Howdy. 
Persimmon bread, takes me back. About those cards . . . set out the box of cards on Thanksgiviing. Clear the table and set them out. Do one or two or more a day. If you have a newsletter, get it done before Dec. 1. I can't stand the stress of gettting the cards out on time. It works for me. By say the 10th, slap them in the mail. 
Have a great week, Merry Christmas. 
Karena


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thank you June. This cousin that has recently died was just a few months younger than me. He, his older brother and younger sister and me all grew up together in a small Hampshire village. There was less than 5 years between youngest and oldest. Both the males are now gone and we two females are the survivors which probably proves that females are the stronger of the species.


That seems to be true. My four cousins who died were all female. But since most of my cousins are female, that's not surprising!
It's really a wake up call when they're near us in age.
Peace, 
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Buddasha, I'm sorry to hear your back is giving you trouble but after moving & trying to settle it's not sup rising to hear you have overdone it. Hope you are better soon.

Betty, I'm so glad you are going to get the needles you want, so nice to have good tools to make it easier. Wonderful that Angie will be able to join your family gathering. Does your son live far away that he won't be coming? Maybe I have heard before but forgot. I am so grateful my immediate family ( sons & brother & sister) live close-by.

Kate & Margaret, I forgot to thank you for posting the summary, as others have said it helps so much to be able to find photos & recipes.

Well, I'm sure I was going to add a few more comments but can't think of them now & I better get to it. Need to finish wrapping, dipping the Turtles & run to town for a few groceries. We are going to a wedding dance this evening, the daughter of our good friends got married in Denmark last July & is home for the first time since. She lives in London, met her new husband while in University. Should be a good time with lots of family & friends.

The trees are still handing with frost & we are getting s little fresh snow, good thing tomorrow is the shortest day as it is 930 & still not light enough to take a photo. No wonder we are told we lack Vitamin D & get depressed with no sun.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Karena said:


> Sam Howdy.
> Persimmon bread, takes me back. About those cards . . . set out the box of cards on Thanksgiviing. Clear the table and set them out. Do one or two or more a day. If you have a newsletter, get it done before Dec. 1. I can't stand the stress of gettting the cards out on time. It works for me. By say the 10th, slap them in the mail.
> Have a great week, Merry Christmas.
> Karena


I usually start addressing a few cards each night after mid- November, then do a letter at the end of Nov. So I can drop the whole bunch in the mail Dec.1st & have one Christmas job out of the way immediately. Seems our mail travels quite slowly so I try to get them out early.
Have a Merry Christmas, Karena


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just reading recipes have put on 20 pounds.
> 
> Sound so good.


Welcome! I don't remember seeing you here before. We have a lot of fun here. If you have been here before, welcome back.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Siouxann and Budasha, welcome. Stop by often.
Josephine, thank you for pictures.
Betty, thank you for kind words. I'm so excited you are getting needles you want.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen...We do holiday meals for 4 people and enjoy our leftovers. Christmas is always ham, potatoes, and green beans. It is a nice meal and I enjoy the leftovers. I save the ham bone to give to a dear friend who will use it for soup. DH will get to do quite a bit of cooking over the next 2 weeks since he only has to work on Monday then he is off until the new year. I will work 2 days each week and DS#1 will only have off 1 day which is Christmas. Matthew will help as needed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :evil: ummm, oops I think I killed my laptop. I knocked a almost empty glass of coke over the keyboard. Letting it dry out overnight and praying. Not real hopeful though. Will head to rental shopand try to get another on a rent to buy deal.


Oh no! I hope it dries out and works fine after.

Designer, Love the quilt, and Merry Christmas to you also!

Update on Mom. DB appealed, but it was denied. The dr. had just cleared her for total weight bearing exercises, and they were going to start working on stairs and getting in and out of a car. As she is still unable to do that, she/he will be paying $280/day until January 5. After that I am not sure what will happen. At least I know she will be well taken care of until then. This will give DB time to make other arrangements.

I posted earlier that DD will be coming to make cookies. I am not sure what time they will get here, as her S/O is taking her to get a new phone before he goes to work at noon, so it will be at least noon before she gets here with the kids. I have the eggs and butter out to get up to room temperature. Well, what passes for room temperature in my kitchen! It stays about 6 degrees colder in my kitchen than the rest of the house, so about 62° in the kitchen. I am already tired, but I will enjoy the little ones.

Page 3 I think.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning My Precious Hearts,
> It is 5:30 a.m. here DGD. I fell asleep at 9:30 and woke up at 2 am and cannot go back to sleep. Tonight the kids will be here. ANGIE is coming! She wants us to open gifts first and eat afterwards as she will get sick a little after eating. I am just so excited all three of my girls will be here. I will miss my Son but he will be in my heart.
> I just have some last minute picking up. Jim has not slept in two nights and is sleeping now. He will get up at nine and put the ham on. We both will slice frenchbread and spread with his mini pizza mix and make pig in the blankets. With what the kids bring there will be more than enough and I plan to get all of them to take home as Jim will eat everything in sight if it is here. I worry so. He is just out of control in the food intake. I worry with his diabetes.
> Some of you have expressed concern over the depression I have had flare up. I am o.k. I have fought this all of my life and have addressed it with all doctors who have cared for me. It is thought to be a combination of genetics, chemical, & situational stresses (which I cannot change). I was put on Effexor years ago and it controls it but there are times it just breaks through. I find it comforting to stay in the word and stay busy and push myself to leave the house on outings. This helps. I do not like to burden friends and shouldnt have mentioned it. This is the most wonderful time of the year and I am blessed.
> ...


I am so glad all of your girls will be here for Christmas! That will certainly lift your spirits!

Yes you should have mentioned how much you were struggling with your depression. You helped me so much when I was struggling a couple of weeks ago. I am happy to be able to pray for you and help you with yours. That is what we are all here for, to help and uplift each other. To share in the joys and sorrows, and struggles. We love YOU to the moon and back!

You will love your new needles! This time of year, the wooden needles are best for me also.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a quick update on Bella and family...There was hope of bringing her home on Thursday. I have not made contact with the family this past week due to my schedule so I will check in later today. I have some Christmas crafts to drop off. The family has not been in the Christmas spirit. All they want for Christmas is to be home together as a family. Bella almost died a few times in the past 6 weeks, but an awesome team of doctors and nurses and God helped her to rally to better health. This is taking a huge toll on the rest of the family. Mom came home for what she thought would be 24 hours but ended up being several days. The family's son came down with the flu and strep throat so Mom and Faith (immune deficient child) had to be treated to avoid these illnesses. The dog also got sick. This can be chaotic in any home, but can be deadly in this family's home. Faith missed 6 months of school last year when she became very ill. She has switched schools this year and attends school part time and rests for part of each day. Fortunately she attends our parochial school and the principal is fully aware of her health situation as well as little Bella's. I am glad that I did not stop in while the boy was dealing with strep throat as I could not deal with that during this time either. This is a family that has not been able to prepare adequately for any of these holidays. So if you are not quite done with something, don't let it bring you down. The most important thing is to be together as a family and to know that everyone is well. There will be children like Bella and Faith who just want to be healthy and home for Christmas. I will let you know later this evening if Bella has returned home. I know that the family had to coordinate with home nursing care before bringing her home as well. Bringing her home is not simply a 90 minute car ride home and everyone celebrating the return of this adorable 2 year old.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, hugs. It is hard to "fight" depression, as your energy levels are so low. Sharing with others does help.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick update on Bella and family...There was hope of bringing her home on Thursday. I have not made contact with the family this past week due to my schedule so I will check in later today. I have some Christmas crafts to drop off. The family has not been in the Christmas spirit. All they want for Christmas is to be home together as a family. Bella almost died a few times in the past 6 weeks, but an awesome team of doctors and nurses and God helped her to rally to better health. This is taking a huge toll on the rest of the family. Mom came home for what she thought would be 24 hours but ended up being several days. The family's son came down with the flu and strep throat so Mom and Faith (immune deficient child) had to be treated to avoid these illnesses. The dog also got sick. This can be chaotic in any home, but can be deadly in this family's home. Faith missed 6 months of school last year when she became very ill. She has switched schools this year and attends school part time and rests for part of each day. Fortunately she attends our parochial school and the principal is fully aware of her health situation as well as little Bella's. I am glad that I did not stop in while the boy was dealing with strep throat as I could not deal with that during this time either. This is a family that has not been able to prepare adequately for any of these holidays. So if you are not quite done with something, don't let it bring you down. The most important thing is to be together as a family and to know that everyone is well. There will be children like Bella and Faith who just want to be healthy and home for Christmas. I will let you know later this evening if Bella has returned home. I know that the family had to coordinate with home nursing care before bringing her home as well. Bringing her home is not simply a 90 minute car ride rhome and everyone celebrating the return of this adorable 2 year old.


I do hope that Bella makes it home for Christmas, not having her there must be so hard on the whole family. You're right Mary, what does it matter if we're not as organised as we would like to be when you think what these poor souls are going through. Certainly puts it into perspective.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, hugs. It is hard to "fight" depression, as your energy levels are so low. Sharing with others does help.


Well said Joy. We're here to help each other, so please feel free to share with us Betty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thank God, that suicide has never been a real issue for me- I WANT to live! I have so much evidence of other's caring through having to leave my home.


  Sending you lots of hugs and prayers! And Love!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thank you June. This cousin that has recently died was just a few months younger than me. He, his older brother and younger sister and me all grew up together in a small Hampshire village. There was less than 5 years between youngest and oldest. Both the males are now gone and we two females are the survivors which probably proves that females are the stronger of the species.


I think I sent sympathy and prayers before, but if not, I am sending them to you now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick update on Bella and family...There was hope of bringing her home on Thursday. I have not made contact with the family this past week due to my schedule so I will check in later today. I have some Christmas crafts to drop off. The family has not been in the Christmas spirit. All they want for Christmas is to be home together as a family. Bella almost died a few times in the past 6 weeks, but an awesome team of doctors and nurses and God helped her to rally to better health. This is taking a huge toll on the rest of the family. Mom came home for what she thought would be 24 hours but ended up being several days. The family's son came down with the flu and strep throat so Mom and Faith (immune deficient child) had to be treated to avoid these illnesses. The dog also got sick. This can be chaotic in any home, but can be deadly in this family's home. Faith missed 6 months of school last year when she became very ill. She has switched schools this year and attends school part time and rests for part of each day. Fortunately she attends our parochial school and the principal is fully aware of her health situation as well as little Bella's. I am glad that I did not stop in while the boy was dealing with strep throat as I could not deal with that during this time either. This is a family that has not been able to prepare adequately for any of these holidays. So if you are not quite done with something, don't let it bring you down. The most important thing is to be together as a family and to know that everyone is well. There will be children like Bella and Faith who just want to be healthy and home for Christmas. I will let you know later this evening if Bella has returned home. I know that the family had to coordinate with home nursing care before bringing her home as well. Bringing her home is not simply a 90 minute car ride home and everyone celebrating the return of this adorable 2 year old.


Mary, thank you for the update. I continue to keep the family in my prayers.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sending healing and peaceful vibes to little Bella and her family.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to little Bella and her family.


....and from me, too.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poor little Bella; I was picturing her as 6 or 7, but only 2. Prayers for her and her family. And blessings on you for all the support and love you give them.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning My Precious Hearts,
> It is 5:30 a.m. here DGD. I fell asleep at 9:30 and woke up at 2 am and cannot go back to sleep. Tonight the kids will be here. ANGIE is coming! She wants us to open gifts first and eat afterwards as she will get sick a little after eating. I am just so excited all three of my girls will be here. I will miss my Son but he will be in my heart.
> I just have some last minute picking up. Jim has not slept in two nights and is sleeping now. He will get up at nine and put the ham on. We both will slice frenchbread and spread with his mini pizza mix and make pig in the blankets. With what the kids bring there will be more than enough and I plan to get all of them to take home as Jim will eat everything in sight if it is here. I worry so. He is just out of control in the food intake. I worry with his diabetes.
> Some of you have expressed concern over the depression I have had flare up. I am o.k. I have fought this all of my life and have addressed it with all doctors who have cared for me. It is thought to be a combination of genetics, chemical, & situational stresses (which I cannot change). I was put on Effexor years ago and it controls it but there are times it just breaks through. I find it comforting to stay in the word and stay busy and push myself to leave the house on outings. This helps. I do not like to burden friends and shouldnt have mentioned it. This is the most wonderful time of the year and I am blessed. (End of Bettys post as edited by me)
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Something recently is keeping our page count down, though.


Everyone is busy with Christmas plans I expect.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> How is Tim, Joy? Has he recovered? Hope it wasn't the flu since the vaccine doesn't guarantee immunity this year!
> Junek


We are nowhere near to flu symptoms, June. He has so generously shared upper respiratory/bronchitis stuff with me and his mom. He is always kind in that area--sharing. (grin) We're getting better but slowly. Thank you.

Y'all take care of yourselves.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We are nowhere near to flu symptoms, June. He has so generously shared upper respiratory/bronchitis stuff with me and his mom. He is always kind in that area--sharing. (grin) We're getting better but slowly. Thank you.
> 
> Y'all take care of yourselves.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's not the kind of sharing any of us appreciate. I hope all of you are well for Christmas.
And you take care, too!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to little Bella and her family.


I'm praying the family can be together on CHRISTMAS. After going through so much, they really need angels to smile on them!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you lots of hugs and prayers! And Love!


Tx Tami!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Poor little Bella; I was picturing her as 6 or 7, but only 2. Prayers for her and her family. And blessings on you for all the support and love you give them.


Well said Machriste.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> It's so good to hear from you. I'm glad you're all moved but I'm sorry you messed up your back. I hope resting will help with the pain. I hope you have nice, friendly neighbors. If you do, you'll enjoy being there.
> On Wed, my daughter and I bought a bucket of KFC with sides for lunch for our apartment manager, housekeeper and maintenance man. They hear so much complaining all year, we wanted to do something special for them so they'd know we appreciate them.
> Junek


What a lovely treat for people who help keep you happy! Way to go, gal!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> ....and from me, too.


My prayers and concerns to Bella's family also. Christmas is hard w/o added stress. Hope she can be home for Christmas.

Norma, it dawned on me last night that you CANNOT dye the shawl with the stain as it will probably dye differently. At least, that is what happened once when I tried dyeing some fabric that was stained. You might try coffee-dyeing it, don't know if that would work or not. My Asst living friend said you should try soaking it in Oxy-Clean-- can you even get that in Wales? She uses it all the time and it has worked every time so far.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma, i hadn't thought of that but you are quite right about the stain taking up the dye differently. I can get Oxi-Clean here so I will give it ago. Thank you and your friend for the advice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that the original globe theater? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fro sunny Surrey. There is a Christmas market in town today so we shall go and have a look.
> 
> The family comes home on Monday so I am making the most of the peace and quiet.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

*Betty* while your family are there draw round all their hands- my emails attachements will explain why in mor detail. But with their hand sizes you can knit sokcs to fit them. If you see this before my PM you can ignore the PM


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had a friend that made rum balls - way to heavy on the pouring of the rum - wow - one and you had a good buzz going - personally I don't like them quite that strong. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!! Wow!! Lots of goodies to munch on....yikes after I get on the scale, so I'll just stay away from all temptation...NOT!!! I'll be making rum balls as they are my son's favorite holiday treat. Here is wishing you, your family and everyone at this weekend's Tea Party a very Merry Christmas, Happy Holiday or whatever you celebrate, may it be merry and bright!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591
Well said:


> Got a laugh from the idea of dipping turtles- wondered how they would feel about being dipped, guess it depends on what you dipped them into!
> 
> Your comment about the wedding dance made me realise that I should probably work out the wedding present for a couple getting married on the 3rd January and RSVP for his brothers wedding on the 26th January. No idea where I put the details but I do know that one of the numbers was his MIL to be and I have her number-and the RSVP date is tomorrow so I guess I don't need anything else for now. Won't ring now though. Sunday morning for a ministers wife is not the best time to ring.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Great news....Bella did come home on Thursday so the family has been juggling getting home nurse care put into place as well as shopping for groceries. The cupboards have become quite bare in the past 6 weeks. Some of us have kindly added to the cupboards for the short term, but it does not take long for 4 children and some adults to use up the supplies in the month and a half that the family was separated from each other. I did get some Christmas gifts to take over to their house later tonight. I bought crafting supplies which I know the children will enjoy. They are a crafting family. What a joy it will be to see Bella's mom and give her a much needed hug. I will get one of the boys to go with me to make the delivery of gifts. I also need to get together my gifts to a few other families too. I will catch up with you later. I know Bella's needs are still serious, but she is home for now. That is a blessing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> had a friend that made rum balls - way to heavy on the pouring of the rum - wow - one and you had a good buzz going - personally I don't like them quite that strong. --- sam


I had a friend that was heavy with the rum in her rum balls. She always had to put them at the back of the table away form the little ones. :roll: :shock:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no! I hope it dries out and works fine after.
> 
> Designer, Love the quilt, and Merry Christmas to you also!
> 
> ...


Thats tough that your Mum can't stay where she is without such a cost to you. But once she is weight bearing you will have more freedom as to what happens with her after that time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

What good news for Bella's family, so glad to hear she is once again home. What a wonderful holiday they will have.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We are nowhere near to flu symptoms, June. He has so generously shared upper respiratory/bronchitis stuff with me and his mom. He is always kind in that area--sharing. (grin) We're getting better but slowly. Thank you.
> 
> Y'all take care of yourselves.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Maryanne was coming for lunch Friday but rang up to say she had a nasty sore throat. I told her we didn't want to see her then! The last thing David needs is for her to share her cold with David at this time. He seems to be getting better slowly at last. Managed to stay awake all afternoon and evening yesterday and to do some scanning. He commented on how hard it was lifting the lid and pushing a button. Mind you he was scanning a lot of stuff (an uncles diary from I think the war).
He is planning on going to church this morning but he has gone back to bed and it is a hot day today so I would prefer him not to go-especially as he was told to avoid heat.
We are hoping he is feeling better by Wednesday as we are planning on driving over to Melbourne if he is up to it. Or if Maryanne hasn't come down with a chest infection!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that the original globe theater? --- sam


No that one burnt down a long time ago.
This one is a replica of it-well as close as is allowed by todays safety rules.
So it is not fully roofed over, has plain wooden seats and a large open area where people stand up to watch the plays. However they don't throw rotten tomaotes etc if they don't like the acting or just for the fun of it. So if you want a nice relaxed comfortable theatre experience you don't go here. But if you want to get some idea of what going to the theatre was like in Shakespeares day you go. Somehow i don't think it is all that realistic- they can't tell people not to wash for a few weeks before they go for example! Or allow things to be thrown at the stage. BUt it does give an idea. ANd it is a lovely looking place as you saw from Purple's photo


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Great news....Bella did come home on Thursday so the family has been juggling getting home nurse care put into place as well as shopping for groceries. The cupboards have become quite bare in the past 6 weeks. Some of us have kindly added to the cupboards for the short term, but it does not take long for 4 children and some adults to use up the supplies in the month and a half that the family was separated from each other. I did get some Christmas gifts to take over to their house later tonight. I bought crafting supplies which I know the children will enjoy. They are a crafting family. What a joy it will be to see Bella's mom and give her a much needed hug. I will get one of the boys to go with me to make the delivery of gifts. I also need to get together my gifts to a few other families too. I will catch up with you later. I know Bella's needs are still serious, but she is home for now. That is a blessing.


How lovley that she is home again- but it won't be easy juggling a very sock child just home with all the disruptions this causes and the extra stresses of Christmas as well. Fun as it is with kids especially


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:



> That's not the kind of sharing any of us appreciate. I hope all of you are well for Christmas.
> And you take care, too!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Hopefully we will all be completely well by Thursday morning, June, when we are expecting to be about 13 folks for whatever meals we get hungry for throughout the day. Dinner will be bourguignon with mushrooms and Burgundy wine, mashed potatoes, carrot/raisin salad, creamed spinach, pineapple upside-down cake and hopefully, Purple's lemon drizzle cake.

Still no presents bought and only one completely finished for DGGD. Tim has no idea what he wants except food gift cards from his favorite restaurants--which are many. We'll take care of those nest week and the rest will enjoy the food and fellowship with thanksgiving for restored health. And these will be enough from His provisions for us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that the original glne theater? --sam


No this is not the original one, but an exact copy built on the exact site.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Great news....Bella did come home on Thursday so the family has been juggling getting home nurse care put into place as well as shopping for groceries. The cupboards have become quite bare in the past 6 weeks. Some of us have kindly added to the cupboards for the short term, but it does not take long for 4 children and some adults to use up the supplies in the month and a half that the family was separated from each other. I did get some Christmas gifts to take over to their house later tonight. I bought crafting supplies which I know the children will enjoy. They are a crafting family. What a joy it will be to see Bella's mom and give her a much needed hug. I will get one of the boys to go with me to make the delivery of gifts. I also need to get together my gifts to a few other families too. I will catch up with you later. I know Bella's needs are still serious, but she is home for now. That is a blessing.


I'm so pleased to hear this little girl has made it home to spend Christmas with her family. I hope they all have a wonderful time together after all their problems of late and just enjoy being a family together at home.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry Joy, Mr P has finished off the cake you will have to make one of your own :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

So pleased Bella is home, hope that Christmas runs smoothly for the .


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Great news....Bella did come home on Thursday That is a blessing.


Another bit of wonderful news for Christmas. Hooray. And, woman, you are also a blessing for this family and others. We are so proud of you!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I had a friend that was heavy with the rum in her rum balls. She always had to put them at the back of the table away form the little ones. :roll: :shock:


Welcome back. I know you have had a tough month. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

No, not strong at all, besides too much rum and the balls do not keep their shape.


thewren said:


> had a friend that made rum balls - way to heavy on the pouring of the rum - wow - one and you had a good buzz going - personally I don't like them quite that strong. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they not allowed - garage sales - or do people just not have them? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The absolute deadline is March 11 (2015) I have 80 days of notice left- determined to keep as much as possible of my 'investments' over the years- ie., no garage sales here!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

next year. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam Howdy.
> Persimmon bread, takes me back. About those cards . . . set out the box of cards on Thanksgiviing. Clear the table and set them out. Do one or two or more a day. If you have a newsletter, get it done before Dec. 1. I can't stand the stress of gettting the cards out on time. It works for me. By say the 10th, slap them in the mail.
> Have a great week, Merry Christmas.
> Karena


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, great news about Bella, I hope she is well enough to enjoy Christmas. You are such a blessing for that family.

Ohio Joy, sorry to hear Tim shared his sickness, hope you are able to shake it by next week.
Tami, I'm gad you could ae arrangements for your mom to stay at the facility but that sure seems expensive. I hope you can arrange an alternative early in the new year.
Margaret, do you not get Turtles chocolates in Australia? They are my favorite & the homemade ones are even better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, How nice to have you back. There were lots of sympathy messages for you and your family. Hope your mom will be alright. I'm sure it is going to be very hard for her.

Julie, So glad people have been there to care and help you. Sounds like that is the true spirit of Christmas and of living.

Bonnie, What a beautiful scene. Gorgeous.

Ohio Joy, Healing Wishes coming your way. Not fun to be sick with a cold anytime, but when preparing a meal for 13 and Christmas, one needs to feel well.

Pacer, Hope Bella does well at home. It is unbelievable the suffering this family has gone through.

Bulldog, You are always here for us and your whole family. The least we can do is be here for you. Never hesitate.

We had the grandchildren over today to decorate the tree and they did a great job. It looks beautiful. We took them to Olive Garden for lunch. Haven't been home much at all. They will soon be leaving for Disneyworld and Universal Studios. Lucky son and family to be able to create these memories for their children. Think this is the third time they have been. DIL and their family went every year and I do believe she wants to carry on this tradition every few years. I let them put their gifts around the tree themselves. Not sure if it was a gift or not as DGD could hardly stand looking at them and not opening them. She was so cute. I'll post a photo another time as it is taking over a half hour for things to download.
Time to think about some supper.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Before I go, Darowil, so glad to hear DH is healing and feeling some better. I hope these are the beginning steps toward a total recovery and better health than ever with this fungus cleared up. I do know funguses are persistent and can really cause problems. Wonderful that he is getting better. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, great news about Bella, I hope she is well enough to enjoy Christmas. You are such a blessing for that family.
> 
> Ohio Joy, sorry to hear Tim shared his sickness, hope you are able to shake it by next week.
> Tami, I'm gad you could ae arrangements for your mom to stay at the facility but that sure seems expensive. I hope you can arrange an alternative early in the new year.
> Margaret, do you not get Turtles chocolates in Australia? They are my favorite & the homemade ones are even better.


What a beautiful picture Bonnie. Such pure white snow looks quite magical, but I'm glad I don't have to live with it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> are they not allowed - garage sales - or do people just not have them? --- sam


Nothing like that Sam- it is just my personal preference- you always loose out so badly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, So glad people have been there to care and help you. Sounds like that is the true spirit of Christmas and of living.


They are being more than kind! Alastair though is not a really well man, despite making 'light ' of things- I do worry- but will have to avoid phoning for a bit.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Great news....Bella did come home on Thursday so the family has been juggling getting home nurse care put into place as well as shopping for groceries. The cupboards have become quite bare in the past 6 weeks. Some of us have kindly added to the cupboards for the short term, but it does not take long for 4 children and some adults to use up the supplies in the month and a half that the family was separated from each other. I did get some Christmas gifts to take over to their house later tonight. I bought crafting supplies which I know the children will enjoy. They are a crafting family. What a joy it will be to see Bella's mom and give her a much needed hug. I will get one of the boys to go with me to make the delivery of gifts. I also need to get together my gifts to a few other families too. I will catch up with you later. I know Bella's needs are still serious, but she is home for now. That is a blessing.


An answer to the prayer that the family would be together for Christmas!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I had a friend that was heavy with the rum in her rum balls. She always had to put them at the back of the table away form the little ones. :roll: :shock:


So good to see you back, dear friend. I like rum balls but not if all you taste is the alcohol!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hopefully we will all be completely well by Thursday morning, June, when we are expecting to be about 13 folks for whatever meals we get hungry for throughout the day. Dinner will be bourguignon with mushrooms and Burgundy wine, mashed potatoes, carrot/raisin salad, creamed spinach, pineapple upside-down cake and hopefully, Purple's lemon drizzle cake.
> 
> Still no presents bought and only one completely finished for DGGD. Tim has no idea what he wants except food gift cards from his favorite restaurants--which are many. We'll take care of those nest week and the rest will enjoy the food and fellowship with thanksgiving for restored health. And these will be enough from His provisions for us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Fellowship and sharing a meal is the best gift of all.
Hope all of you are in good health!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, great news about Bella, I hope she is well enough to enjoy Christmas. You are such a blessing for that family.
> 
> Ohio Joy, sorry to hear Tim shared his sickness, hope you are able to shake it by next week.
> Tami, I'm gad you could ae arrangements for your mom to stay at the facility but that sure seems expensive. I hope you can arrange an alternative early in the new year.
> Margaret, do you not get Turtles chocolates in Australia? They are my favorite & the homemade ones are even better.


That is beautiful as long as it's nowhere near me!!!
Stay warm and safe!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just came back from dropping off gifts at Bella's family. Bella was being shy but finally came to show me the singing Christmas tree. Her parents said that she was quite lethargic today so they were afraid that they would have to take her back to the hospital which is a 90 minute drive from their home. Fortunately she perked up after her nap today so they will continue to monitor her. I was delighted to see her and give her parents a hug. The parents asked if they should share the gifts now and I kindly said that it was to help them to not have to pick up as much for Christmas so they can go through the bag of surprises and wrap for children as they see appropriate. Instead of buying gifts for the adopted families that the church takes care of, I helped the 3 families in the church who have 5 children each. Bella's family is one of those families. I did the same for them last year as well. I shop for bargains from Thanksgiving to today in order to do this. My guys get less as a result, but they are content and don't mind. It was awesome to see the family back together again. What a blessing. Bella was trying to figure out how to get past Matthew to get to me so finally she just got brave and showed me the tree. Last year she was afraid of it. Matthew delivered another bag of goodies to another of the 3 families while I waited in the car. We will deliver the other tomorrow. Each family received a set of Matthew's cards in the bags. He will gift a set to a few other members of the church who are so supportive of him. I can't begin to tell you how excited I am for Bella to be home. I am equally excited for Cashmeregma for the wonderful results she is having from the cold laser treatments. These are the blessings that I have this Christmas as well as my own family being here with me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

My blessings: Word from here that several are healing or better in health than before. Many examples of good people helping other people. My family is reasonably healthy and happy and blessed with ENOUGH. My new glasses are in and can be picked up before Christmas. Accepted an invitation to Christmas Eve supper with family of former student(Mex food!) A new guy to clean eaves/clean snow for reasonable price. Enough income to live decently and to donate small sums to local charities that do good work. Too many more to list.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry Joy, Mr P has finished off the cake you will have to make one of your own :lol:


Fortunately, we have time to take care of that situation, Purple.

Happy Christmas to you and Mr. P.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tx Tami!


You are most welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We are nowhere near to flu symptoms, June. He has so generously shared upper respiratory/bronchitis stuff with me and his mom. He is always kind in that area--sharing. (grin) We're getting better but slowly. Thank you.
> 
> Y'all take care of yourselves.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I hope you are all better quickly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

DD brought the kids over to make cookies. I thought you might like some pictures!

She also decorated 3 wreaths for me to take to the cemetaries. She does a beautiful job, and I am very challenged in that respect.

Arrianna is also wearing the sweater that Sorlenna designed!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome back. I know you have had a tough month. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


It is good to stop back in if even for a minute or two. Reading bits here and there when I get a minute. Been tired and fall asleep while reading more times than not. Seth is here tonight us not even close to tired. 
Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Great news....Bella did come home on Thursday so the family has been juggling getting home nurse care put into place as well as shopping for groceries. The cupboards have become quite bare in the past 6 weeks. Some of us have kindly added to the cupboards for the short term, but it does not take long for 4 children and some adults to use up the supplies in the month and a half that the family was separated from each other. I did get some Christmas gifts to take over to their house later tonight. I bought crafting supplies which I know the children will enjoy. They are a crafting family. What a joy it will be to see Bella's mom and give her a much needed hug. I will get one of the boys to go with me to make the delivery of gifts. I also need to get together my gifts to a few other families too. I will catch up with you later. I know Bella's needs are still serious, but she is home for now. That is a blessing.


Thanking God for that blessing! What a special gift for them! And what a blessing you are to them, also, with all you do for them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats tough that your Mum can't stay where she is without such a cost to you. But once she is weight bearing you will have more freedom as to what happens with her after that time.


I am hoping that therapy is included until then. At least this gives DB time to make other arrangements.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne was coming for lunch Friday but rang up to say she had a nasty sore throat. I told her we didn't want to see her then! The last thing David needs is for her to share her cold with David at this time. He seems to be getting better slowly at last. Managed to stay awake all afternoon and evening yesterday and to do some scanning. He commented on how hard it was lifting the lid and pushing a button. Mind you he was scanning a lot of stuff (an uncles diary from I think the war).
> He is planning on going to church this morning but he has gone back to bed and it is a hot day today so I would prefer him not to go-especially as he was told to avoid heat.
> We are hoping he is feeling better by Wednesday as we are planning on driving over to Melbourne if he is up to it. Or if Maryanne hasn't come down with a chest infection!


I hope your DH continues to improve. The anesthetic alone will take a lot out of him, then with the infection on top of it. Sleep will be good for him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, great news about Bella, I hope she is well enough to enjoy Christmas. You are such a blessing for that family.
> 
> Ohio Joy, sorry to hear Tim shared his sickness, hope you are able to shake it by next week.
> Tami, I'm gad you could ae arrangements for your mom to stay at the facility but that sure seems expensive. I hope you can arrange an alternative early in the new year.
> Margaret, do you not get Turtles chocolates in Australia? They are my favorite & the homemade ones are even better.


Dad loved turtles chocolates before he got diabetes.

Hoping DB can make those arrangements, too. I am hoping he isn't going to try taking her home, and getting home health care in.

The photos are beautiful, but it sure looks cold!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> DD brought the kids over to make cookies. I thought you might like some pictures!
> 
> She also decorated 3 wreaths for me to take to the cemetaries. She does a beautiful job, and I am very challenged in that respect.


Love the pix. TY for posting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is good to stop back in if even for a minute or two. Reading bits here and there when I get a minute. Been tired and fall asleep while reading more times than not. Seth is here tonight us not even close to tired.
> Thank you


(((Caren)))


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, great news about Bella, I hope she is well enough to enjoy Christmas. You are such a blessing for that family.
> 
> Ohio Joy, sorry to hear Tim shared his sickness, hope you are able to shake it by next week.
> Tami, I'm gad you could ae arrangements for your mom to stay at the facility but that sure seems expensive. I hope you can arrange an alternative early in the new year.
> Margaret, do you not get Turtles chocolates in Australia? They are my favorite & the homemade ones are even better.


No we don't get them- I assumed when I thought about it beyond immediate reactions that it must be something like this. Are they just chocolate shaped turltes or something more? Guess must be more. I was thinking of the choclate frogs we get her, but don't get homemade ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is good to stop back in if even for a minute or two. Reading bits here and there when I get a minute. Been tired and fall asleep while reading more times than not. Seth is here tonight us not even close to tired.
> Thank you


Being tired is not surprising at all under the circumstances- are you having a quite Christmas? 
Hopefully Seth will decide it time to sleep soon as it is getting to a good time for you to sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Talking of being tired David decided for himslef that he wasn't up to going to church.
This morning was a special Carols service. In recen tyears this has been held in th eTown HAll but decided to try it at the church instead this year. 2 yesterday and 2 more today. They do a very good Carols- very professionally done. The a BBQ afterwards.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I had a friend that was heavy with the rum in her rum balls. She always had to put them at the back of the table away form the little ones. :roll: :shock:


One year at the big church "doin's" (lunch after the service the Sunday before Christmas, where everyone brought something), we had a lady bring rum balls...and another lady, who kept eating them and saying how good they were. Someone had to drive her home! :shock:

Liz and Siouxann, glad you are back.

Caren, I hope life is settling for you a bit--it will take some time, of course, but my thoughts are with you & yours.

I made tamales today, quite a job. Last night I put the pork roast in the crockpot, then this morning mixed the masa. I didn't have enough for all the meat, so I mixed another batch of masa...only to then have some leftover, as I used all the pork. Meanwhile, I mixed up and baked the fruitcake (I have forgotten who posted it originally--did not make a note when I copied it over).  It turned out wonderful! I have already eaten three pieces and sent some with DD to her friend's house. :mrgreen: Anyway, since I had masa and didn't want to throw it out (wasting food is a huge sin in my book), we went to the store and got some chicken, and I cooked some of that and used the rest of the masa for chicken tamales. I had leftover meat that time, but I just used it to make chicken tacos with refried beans for supper. And now I'm tired!

I have still been working on the crochet slippers--this time seems to be going right. We'll see, I guess. Ha ha.

One of the girls got her fox hood today and she is thrilled, which of course makes me happy. I haven't heard from DD#2 yet, but since hers was going all the way to Florida, she may not get it until Monday.

Not much else going on at the moment (that's enough, really, for me). I have been thinking of you all--so glad Bella is home! May she stay there and be well!--and hope you are all doing well or getting better.

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The love just oozes out of these photos...such fun. We're doing cookies and candies on Monday and Tuesday when DD#1 comes in from Springfield. We'll only have DGS here and at age 5 he'll be a great help...maybe we'll save some of the cookies for the DGD's to decorate them -- they're staying from Christmas until Tuesday after.



tami_ohio said:


> DD brought the kids over to make cookies. I thought you might like some pictures!
> 
> She also decorated 3 wreaths for me to take to the cemetaries. She does a beautiful job, and I am very challenged in that respect.
> 
> Arrianna is also wearing the sweater that Sorlenna designed!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It seems to never fail that the kids are sleepy when we want to get going and wide awake when we need to sleep. I've been thinking of you and your family and sending up prayers...thinking especially of your Mom.



NanaCaren said:


> It is good to stop back in if even for a minute or two. Reading bits here and there when I get a minute. Been tired and fall asleep while reading more times than not. Seth is here tonight us not even close to tired.
> Thank you


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> No we don't get them- I assumed when I thought about it beyond immediate reactions that it must be something like this. Are they just chocolate shaped turltes or something more? Guess must be more. I was thinking of the choclate frogs we get her, but don't get homemade ones.


http://www.nutsinbulk.com/milk-chocolate-pecan-caramel-turtle-gourmet-tray.html?productid=milk-chocolate-pecan-caramel-turtle-gourmet-tray&channelid=FROOG&utm_source=CSEs&utm_medium=GoogleShopping&utm_campaign=CSE&gclid=CPSXlMep1sICFc1_MgodUxAAgQ

They are a very good candy --- pecans, caramel covered with chocolate!

I hope David is feeling much better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.nutsinbulk.com/milk-chocolate-pecan-caramel-turtle-gourmet-tray.html?productid=milk-chocolate-pecan-caramel-turtle-gourmet-tray&channelid=FROOG&utm_source=CSEs&utm_medium=GoogleShopping&utm_campaign=CSE&gclid=CPSXlMep1sICFc1_MgodUxAAgQ
> 
> They are a very good candy --- pecans, caramel covered with chocolate!
> 
> I hope David is feeling much better soon.


No we don't get them here. They do look good.
So I guess when Bonnie was dipping turtles she had the pecan/caramel mix part done and needed to coat them with chocolate. Certainly nothing like what I expected.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wish one of you could figure out how to get the pattern for these herringbone patterns. aren't they lovely? --- sam

http://olivemermaids.blogspot.com/2014/12/herringbone.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OlivesAndMermaidsAndWineOhMy+%28Olives+and+Mermaids+and+Wine%2C+oh+my...%29


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, so good to see you back. I hope your life does settle down. 
So glad little Bella is home and I hope she can stay.
Can I come for tamales? They sound wonderful.
Loved the discussion on. Home made ice cream. That was a big tradtion in my family. We used to make it for Christmas Day. And since all of the talk on here decided to do it for this year. I hadn't really decided on a dessert for Christmas Day . So will bake a few goodies to go with.
Made 200 little Swedish meatballs today and froze them. Started setting tables but didn't get very far. 
Listened to weather tonight and after a very mild fall and winter and no snow we are having snow and ice on Sunday night and for the next three days. Should make travel alittle interesting. I am so looking forward to the family getting together. It is always a wild affair, but what memories. 
Julie, glad to see you back here with us, I am sure you are so busy .
Betty, depression can be like that I have found even with medication. It is awful when it decides to take over ones thoughts and life. 
I hope everyone stays healthy. Should be sleeping it is getting late but this has become my quiet time of the day and I like spending here with all of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a recipe for turtles darowil. --- sam

Candy Turtles

Yield: 241/2 lb caramel (25 caramels)

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons heavy cream 
1 1/2 cups pecan halves (approximately) 
4 semi-sweet chocolate baking squares

Directions:

Lightly grease a baking sheet.

Melt caramels with the heavy cream over hot water in a double boiler.

Let cool about 10 minutes.

Arrange pecan halves in groups of three on the prepared baking sheet. (One pecan half for the head of the turtle and two for the legs.).

Spoon melted caramel over the nuts, leaving the tips of the nuts showing.

Let stand at least 30 minutes to set.

Melt chocolate in a double boiler. Remove from heat and stir until smooth. Cool.

Spread the chocolate over the caramel - don't cover the tips of the pecans.

Allow to set.



darowil said:


> No we don't get them- I assumed when I thought about it beyond immediate reactions that it must be something like this. Are they just chocolate shaped turltes or something more? Guess must be more. I was thinking of the choclate frogs we get her, but don't get homemade ones.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, love them and haven't made them I years. Maybe this year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> wish one of you could figure out how to get the pattern for these herringbone patterns. aren't they lovely? --- sam
> 
> http://olivemermaids.blogspot.com/2014/12/herringbone.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OlivesAndMermaidsAndWineOhMy+%28Olives+and+Mermaids+and+Wine%2C+oh+my...%29







http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herringbone-stitch-pillow

Since I'm making washcloths while I'm practicing my continental method of knitting, I'll add this to my stitch patterns to try.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a recipe for turtles darowil. --- sam
> 
> Candy Turtles
> 
> ...


Next question- what are caramels here- wonder if they are like our Jersey Caramels. Coul dbe cute for the next family thing with great nephews present.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, are you having trouble sleeping or working on a project?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Next question- what are caramels here- wonder if they are like our Jersey Caramels. Coul dbe cute for the next family thing with great nephews present.


http://candy.about.com/od/kidfriendlytreats/r/turtles.htm

http://local.kmart.com/Kraft-Caramels-Traditional--oz--g/p-9990000005818011P?st=4214&sid=KDx20141117x00002xlpla#!/

Kraft is probably the most widely seen product here --- I usually make my own - I haven't tried this one---it showed up on Facebook today. Don't know if you get Karo syrup---we think golden syrup will be a good substitute.

THIS CARAMEL IS ADDICTIVE AND THE EASIEST AND BEST CANDY I'VE EVER MADE. Please don't hate me!

MICROWAVE CARAMEL 
1 cup butter
1 cup White Sugar
1 cup Brown Sugar
1 cup Light Karo Syrup
1 can Sweetened Condensed Milk
In a large microwave safe bowl melt the butter for 1 minute. Remove from the microwave and add the rest of the ingredients. Mix well. Place back into the microwave and cook on high for 3 minutes. Take the bowl from the microwave and stir well. Continue cooking on high for an additional 3 minutes, remove and stir. Cook for 3 more minutes ( for a total of 9 mins.) Remove from the microwave, stir and pour into a lightly buttered 9 x 13 cookie sheet. Once caramel has set, wrap in wax paper and store in an air tight container. 
**NOTE** If you want a caramel sauce, shorten the cooking time a couple of minutes...experiment with it. ENJOY!!!

I make the candy on the stove with a candy thermometer. But usually drop a bit of the mixture into a small cup of ice water -- if the candy comes together and seems to set up well, then you can stop microwaving it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider said:


> Rookie, are you having trouble sleeping or working on a project?


Both, plus I had a hamburger tonight while out shopping and while it tasted good to me---my stomach isn't liking it so much. I've taken some alka seltzer and hope that all is calm in a bit and I'll try and lie down again.

I happened across my large sized needles today and decided to try them out on some very bulky alpaca...just a hoot to see how it knits up....I'm finding that I have to "throw" with this size needle.

And, why are you up? Working on a project also? Or, having trouble sleeping?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I have gotten into this bad habit of staying up, for my quiet time. Somedays it gets so busy that I don't pick up my IPad until 9 or 10 and then DH goes to bad and it is so nice and quiet after talking at work all day and I sometimes watch a movie and now with all the old Christmas movies on I like watching them. I never was a night owl before, but when I was so depressed and having panic attacks everything got worse at night and I couldn't sleep. Bad habit, because the morning comes before I know it. 
Hope you feel better. My DH said his stomach has been bothering him since Thursday night.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Are you suppose to get this snow system that is hitting us the beginning of the week?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> ...
> Julie, glad to see you back here with us, I am sure you are so busy .
> ...


I have made no attempt to catch up- just can't spare the time- but trying to keep up from now on- if briefly. KTP is a bit of a relief from the tedium of packing. I am now working on the boxroom/workroom, I had had such high hopes of how I would utilise that space.
Ah well, such is life.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have made no attempt to catch up- just can't spare the time- but trying to keep up from now on- if briefly. KTP is a bit of a relief from the tedium of packing. I am now working on the boxroom/workroom, I had had such high hopes of how I would utilise that space.
> Ah well, such is life.


Packing is very hard work, just did it two years ago. Does the new space have a room you can create it into what you want? Don't work to hard.it can wear you out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Packing is very hard work, just did it two years ago. Does the new space have a room you can create it into what you want? Don't work to hard.it can wear you out.


I don't yet know which new space. Hopefully next week's Monday appt. with the Ministry of Social Development will give me some idea of what I can achieve.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider said:


> Are you suppose to get this snow system that is hitting us the beginning of the week?


Yes....they're saying it will start for us on Christmas Eve...My DH made a comment that some snow would help the Christmas spirit...I told him to be careful what he wishes for..

We generally travel about 40 minutes to the Christmas Eve party and have seen all kinds of weather on the trip there and back over the past 45 years of making that trek...I much prefer a non-eventful journey.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful photos, Bonnie. They look like Christmas cards!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes....they're saying it will start for us on Christmas Eve...My DH made a comment that some snow would help the Christmas spirit...I told him to be careful what he wishes for..
> 
> We generally travel about 40 minutes to the Christmas Eve party and have seen all kinds of weather on the trip there and back over the past 45 years of making that trek...I much prefer a non-eventful journey.


Ours is suppose to start late Sunday night into Monday and Tuesday. DH is going back into the city tomorrow to work for a couple of days and I will be alone at the lake, he is great help. Especially when I need someone to go run and get something. We will be alone Christmas Eve, but sure would like him early on Tuesday at least. We have had no snow all fall and winter. And they are talking six inches or so now.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful photos, Bonnie. They look like Christmas cards!
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.nutsinbulk.com/milk-chocolate-pecan-caramel-turtle-gourmet-tray.html?productid=milk-chocolate-pecan-caramel-turtle-gourmet-tray&channelid=FROOG&utm_source=CSEs&utm_medium=GoogleShopping&utm_campaign=CSE&gclid=CPSXlMep1sICFc1_MgodUxAAgQ
> 
> They are a very good candy --- pecans, caramel covered with chocolate!
> 
> I made some "turtles" one year by dropping small spoonfuls of chocolate cookie dough onto a waffle iron, and then were they were done a cooled, frosting them with chocolate frosting and sticking pecan halves on for a head and feet. No caramel though. One could probably spoon a little caramel topping on the little cookie before frosting. I found you could really make quite a few at a time depending on the size of your waffle iron. There were lots of recipes for them on the internet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Julie- we just had the 'soup' with the potato Gnocchi that i froze and it froze fine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Rookie thanks for that info about caramels -looks like our chewy toffees.

Seems like a number of you are up when you should be asleep!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Spider said:


> So you are up also. How is everything in the cities. We will have to meet for coffee the next time we come in. We will be coming in in January sometime after the 11 I think. With now changing work schedules a little we can leave Thursday after work and have a three day weekend. With our good friends there and our son and his wife we never have enough time.
> How are you doing this holiday season?


I went to bed, couldn't sleep and got up again. Funniest thing, my stomach wants some Tums tonight too! Must be the phase of the moon. I think I'm mostly doing OK, but lacking motivation. i found it hard to start shopping (Jack was such a shopper--he truly loved it) and so far, I finally scratched out a Christmas letter, but have only sent one card. Kids and friends have been great.

Would love to meet for coffee if you have time, but understand how busy those trips to the city can be. My boss is going to Hawaii for a week in January, so I will be working full time that week. I think they leave Jan. 6.

I think I will try going back to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie- we just had the 'soup' with the potato Gnocchi that i froze and it froze fine.


Thanks so much, Margaret! I adore potato gnocchi- but have found them a little tricky to make- maybe not using the correct variety of potato?!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Margaret! I adore potato gnocchi- but have found them a little tricky to make- maybe not using the correct variety of potato?!


Well as a lazy cook I bought mine ready made. And David said he would prefer potato. So maybe try it again one day with potato and then it might be more soup like as the potato won't absord as much liquid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well as a lazy cook I bought mine ready made. And David said he would prefer potato. So maybe try it again one day with potato and then it might be more soup like as the potato won't absord as much liquid.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I just came back from dropping off gifts at Bella's family. Bella was being shy but finally came to show me the singing Christmas tree. Her parents said that she was quite lethargic today so they were afraid that they would have to take her back to the hospital which is a 90 minute drive from their home. Fortunately she perked up after her nap today so they will continue to monitor her. I was delighted to see her and give her parents a hug. The parents asked if they should share the gifts now and I kindly said that it was to help them to not have to pick up as much for Christmas so they can go through the bag of surprises and wrap for children as they see appropriate. Instead of buying gifts for the adopted families that the church takes care of, I helped the 3 families in the church who have 5 children each. Bella's family is one of those families. I did the same for them last year as well. I shop for bargains from Thanksgiving to today in order to do this. My guys get less as a result, but they are content and don't mind. It was awesome to see the family back together again. What a blessing. Bella was trying to figure out how to get past Matthew to get to me so finally she just got brave and showed me the tree. Last year she was afraid of it. Matthew delivered another bag of goodies to another of the 3 families while I waited in the car. We will deliver the other tomorrow. Each family received a set of Matthew's cards in the bags. He will gift a set to a few other members of the church who are so supportive of him. I can't begin to tell you how excited I am for Bella to be home. I am equally excited for Cashmeregma for the wonderful results she is having from the cold laser treatments. These are the blessings that I have this Christmas as well as my own family being here with me.


Pacer, you are such a kind lady. Where would that family and others be without you! You are a true Christian lady and Matthew is following your example.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is good to stop back in if even for a minute or two. Reading bits here and there when I get a minute. Been tired and fall asleep while reading more times than not. Seth is here tonight us not even close to tired.
> Thank you


Lovely to see you back Caren. I'm sure you will be glad to see the back of 2014 and I pray that 2015 will be better for you. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope you're feeling better --- I'm sure this is a very tough time and you're missing Jack even more than usual. Keep the family surrounding you and you know you have all of here at the tea party also.



machriste said:


> I went to bed, couldn't sleep and got up again. Funniest thing, my stomach wants some Tums tonight too! Must be the phase of the moon. I think I'm mostly doing OK, but lacking motivation. i found it hard to start shopping (Jack was such a shopper--he truly loved it) and so far, I finally scratched out a Christmas letter, but have only sent one card. Kids and friends have been great.
> 
> Would love to meet for coffee if you have time, but understand how busy those trips to the city can be. My boss is going to Hawaii for a week in January, so I will be working full time that week. I think they leave Jan. 6.
> 
> I think I will try going back to bed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pacer, that is a wonderful Christmas gift for Bella's family :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, that snow is pretty. I love it in a photograph and yours are great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> DD brought the kids over to make cookies. I thought you might like some pictures!
> 
> She also decorated 3 wreaths for me to take to the cemetaries. She does a beautiful job, and I am very challenged in that respect.
> 
> Arrianna is also wearing the sweater that Sorlenna designed!


I do like those pictures. They all look so happy :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> They are a very good candy --- pecans, caramel covered with chocolate!


They look wickedly good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, up to page 6. So DD had her first toasted sandwich made with Aldi gluton free bread. Mmm, not the best (a bit tasteless) but with more flavor in the fillings I reckon she will cope. 
Wrapped presents today and bought some food, I really only have to get vegies in the next day or two.

Lovely day here today 31c but it didnt really feel that warm. I set up a portacot under the pergola area and Serena played in that for a while this afternoon. Back to catching up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The absolute deadline is March 11 (2015) I have 80 days of notice left- determined to keep as much as possible of my 'investments' over the years- ie., no garage sales here!


And do you need to look at other places to live or have you been accepted for the one you have seen and spoken about.?

Such a big job clearing out to move. I dont envy you at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, up to page 6. So DD had her first toasted sandwich made with Aldi gluton free bread. Mmm, not the best (a bit tasteless) but with more flavor in the fillings I reckon she will cope.
> Wrapped presents today and bought some food, I really only have to get vegies in the next day or two.
> 
> Lovely day here today 31c but it didnt really feel that warm. I set up a portacot under the pergola area and Serena played in that for a while this afternoon. Back to catching up.


So does that mean it is caelic?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Great news....Bella did come home on Thursday so the family has been juggling getting home nurse care put into place as well as shopping for groceries. The cupboards have become quite bare in the past 6 weeks. Some of us have kindly added to the cupboards for the short term, but it does not take long for 4 children and some adults to use up the supplies in the month and a half that the family was separated from each other. I did get some Christmas gifts to take over to their house later tonight. I bought crafting supplies which I know the children will enjoy. They are a crafting family. What a joy it will be to see Bella's mom and give her a much needed hug. I will get one of the boys to go with me to make the delivery of gifts. I also need to get together my gifts to a few other families too. I will catch up with you later. I know Bella's needs are still serious, but she is home for now. That is a blessing.


Fantastic that she is at home with her family. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, up to page 6. So DD had her first toasted sandwich made with Aldi gluton free bread. Mmm, not the best (a bit tasteless) but with more flavor in the fillings I reckon she will cope.
> Wrapped presents today and bought some food, I really only have to get vegies in the next day or two.
> 
> Lovely day here today 31c but it didnt really feel that warm. I set up a portacot under the pergola area and Serena played in that for a while this afternoon. Back to catching up.


So DD is Gluten intolerant? Could explain a lot!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Spider said:


> Are you suppose to get this snow system that is hitting us the beginning of the week?


It is forcasted to be in Michigan by Christmas. We are expecting 1-2 inches on Christmas with colder days following and more snow. It is suppose to be 47 degrees F. on Tuesday so our weather will go from rain to ice to snow. That will make driving dangerous here. The snow is not a huge deal, but the ice is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And do you need to look at other places to live or have you been accepted for the one you have seen and spoken about.?
> 
> Such a big job clearing out to move. I dont envy you at all.


I have a verbal contract with the Agent (my friend Nasir who is a properly qualified Real Estate Agent) provided Social Development will come to the party.

I have two types of bag for most of the stuff- brown paper rubbish bags for what I want to take with me- the ordinary Black Plastic Rubbish bags for the actual rubbish- white bin liners for things needing a long label, and then there is the paper recycling (mostly).
Pretty straight forwards.
The worst of the down sizing was done involuntarily between Christchurch, and Otahuhu in 1993, Mangere to Mangere in 1993 (had over $11,000 of really significant things stolen) and again from Mangere to Manurewa in 2001.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is forcasted to be in Michigan by Christmas. We are expecting 1-2 inches on Christmas with colder days following and more snow. It is suppose to be 47 degrees F. on Tuesday so our weather will go from rain to ice to snow. That will make driving dangerous here. The snow is not a huge deal, but the ice is.


Especially when it is Black Ice.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie,, what is the role of Social Development in your move? I don't understand NZ politics and social roles at all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just came back from dropping off gifts at Bella's family. Bella was being shy but finally came to show me the singing Christmas tree. Her parents said that she was quite lethargic today so they were afraid that they would have to take her back to the hospital which is a 90 minute drive from their home. Fortunately she perked up after her nap today so they will continue to monitor her. I was delighted to see her and give her parents a hug. The parents asked if they should share the gifts now and I kindly said that it was to help them to not have to pick up as much for Christmas so they can go through the bag of surprises and wrap for children as they see appropriate. Instead of buying gifts for the adopted families that the church takes care of, I helped the 3 families in the church who have 5 children each. Bella's family is one of those families. I did the same for them last year as well. I shop for bargains from Thanksgiving to today in order to do this. My guys get less as a result, but they are content and don't mind. It was awesome to see the family back together again. What a blessing. Bella was trying to figure out how to get past Matthew to get to me so finally she just got brave and showed me the tree. Last year she was afraid of it. Matthew delivered another bag of goodies to another of the 3 families while I waited in the car. We will deliver the other tomorrow. Each family received a set of Matthew's cards in the bags. He will gift a set to a few other members of the church who are so supportive of him. I can't begin to tell you how excited I am for Bella to be home. I am equally excited for Cashmeregma for the wonderful results she is having from the cold laser treatments. These are the blessings that I have this Christmas as well as my own family being here with me.


My dear Mary, you are a blessing to the families. I think it's wonderful that your boys see what a true blessing giving is!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DD brought the kids over to make cookies. I thought you might like some pictures!
> 
> She also decorated 3 wreaths for me to take to the cemetaries. She does a beautiful job, and I am very challenged in that respect.
> 
> Arrianna is also wearing the sweater that Sorlenna designed!


What lovely pictures!!! The fun you had shows!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is good to stop back in if even for a minute or two. Reading bits here and there when I get a minute. Been tired and fall asleep while reading more times than not. Seth is here tonight us not even close to tired.
> Thank you


It's always good to see you.
Hugs to you and your mom. I know this is and has been very hard for her.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie,, what is the role of Social Development in your move? I don't understand NZ politics and social roles at all.


Because we have a right wing Government they have chosen (yet again) to change the name of the Social Welfare Department. This is because it was originally set up by a Socialist Labour Government. And like with the Unions right wing Governments here try to phase certain things into non-existence.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Next question- what are caramels here- wonder if they are like our Jersey Caramels. Coul dbe cute for the next family thing with great nephews present.


Could be wrong but usually in US when recipe calls for caramels it is referring to the more-or-less-cubes of fairly solid caramel, not the softer, more liquid stuff. That's why the cream is needed when melting.

What are your Jersey Caramels like?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Could be wrong but usually in US when recipe calls for caramels it is referring to the more-or-less-cubes of fairly solid caramel, not the softer, more liquid stuff. That's why the cream is needed when melting.
> 
> What are your Jersey Caramels like?


Further info later makes me think it is probably chewy or soft toffees, though Jersey caramels would probably work as they are a soft caramel. They would definatelly melt into cream


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Further info later makes me think it is probably chewy or soft toffees, though Jersey caramels would probably work as they are a soft caramel. They would definatelly melt into cream


Our firm caramels melt into the cream, too. It sounds as if your Jersey might work as is, no cream added-- you really don't want it to be too soft, has to firm up enough to stay together when picked up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Fortunately, we have time to take care of that situation, Purple.
> 
> Happy Christmas to you and Mr. P.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you, and Season's Greetings to you too


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DD brought the kids over to make cookies. I thought you might like some pictures!
> 
> She also decorated 3 wreaths for me to take to the cemetaries. She does a beautiful job, and I am very challenged in that respect.
> 
> Arrianna is also wearing the sweater that Sorlenna designed!


Such gorgeous photos. Xxx


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> No we don't get them- I assumed when I thought about it beyond immediate reactions that it must be something like this. Are they just chocolate shaped turltes or something more? Guess must be more. I was thinking of the choclate frogs we get her, but don't get homemade ones.


They are roughly shaped like turtles but are pecans in caramel then dipped in chocolate. Real diet food :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Can't keep up in this busy season.
Pacer, you are such an example of compassion.
Love all the photos.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> No we don't get them- I assumed when I thought about it beyond immediate reactions that it must be something like this. Are they just chocolate shaped turltes or something more? Guess must be more. I was thinking of the choclate frogs we get her, but don't get homemade ones.


We don't get them in the UK either.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Talking of being tired David decided for himslef that he wasn't up to going to church.
> This morning was a special Carols service. In recen tyears this has been held in th eTown HAll but decided to try it at the church instead this year. 2 yesterday and 2 more today. They do a very good Carols- very professionally done. The a BBQ afterwards.


Keep forgetting that it's your summer and thought, "BBQ?!!!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One year at the big church "doin's" (lunch after the service the Sunday before Christmas, where everyone brought something), we had a lady bring rum balls...and another lady, who kept eating them and saying how good they were. Someone had to drive her home! :shock:
> 
> Liz and Siouxann, glad you are back.
> 
> ...


I think it was Bonnie's fruitcake. What's masa?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Next question- what are caramels here- wonder if they are like our Jersey Caramels. Coul dbe cute for the next family thing with great nephews present.


I don't buy caramels, that would be too easy. Mine uses sweetened condensed milk, cane syrup, brown sugar & butter boiled until soft ball stage.
If anyone wants the recipe, I'll get it to you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Pacer, you are such a kind lady. Where would that family and others be without you! You are a true Christian lady and Matthew is following your example.


Well said! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You said it very well Kate. It does put so much into a proper perspective.


KateB said:


> I do hope that Bella makes it home for Christmas, not having her there must be so hard on the whole family. You're right Mary, what does it matter if we're not as organised as we would like to be when you think what these poor souls are going through. Certainly puts it into perspective.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are roughly shaped like turtles but are pecans in caramel then dipped in chocolate. Real diet food :lol: :lol:


And I can eat way too many of them. Love them but try to stay away!!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, that herringbone stitch is very pretty, had not seen it before. I saw this one in an email I got this morning, I hadn't seen that stitch either.

http://blog.deramores.com/knit-diamond-quilting-stitch/

Spider, hope you weather doesn't get too nasty over Christmas. It always seems the roads have to get ugly at some point during the holidays. My family is so lucky that they are close together . Hope your tummy troubles resolves quickly.
We had a great time at the wedding dance last night. Since the wedding happened in July in Denmark, the bride didn't wear her wedding dress but had the most beautiful red lace dress I have ever seen. She works for a fashion designer so I'm sure the dress retails for more than the cost of everything in my closet but Wow! Mind you this girl could wear a gunny sack & still be gorgeous. I think the groom was a little intimidated to learn the size of the family he has married into, he comes from a very small family. Had a good visit with several friends I haven't seen for a while.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What wonderful pictures. They will bring fabulous memories in the future I'm sure.


tami_ohio said:


> DD brought the kids over to make cookies. I thought you might like some pictures!
> 
> She also decorated 3 wreaths for me to take to the cemetaries. She does a beautiful job, and I am very challenged in that respect.
> 
> Arrianna is also wearing the sweater that Sorlenna designed!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, up to page 6. So DD had her first toasted sandwich made with Aldi gluton free bread. Mmm, not the best (a bit tasteless)
> 
> One of my daughter's is gluten-free. I don't know if this is available where you are, but she says Udi's bread is not bad. Here it's usually in the freezer section.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

loved the diamond quilts stitch-- did a baby sweater 50 yrs ago for one of my girls with a similar stitch. Glad you posted it, been looking for baby stuff but no need yet, so it gets filed.

How lovely you had the big dance with all the family-- I remember times like that when a youth and family wasn't so scattered.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Keep forgetting that it's your summer and thought, "BBQ?!!!"


We had a hot day around 36 (High 90s) but only hot one so thats fine. Nice weather for the next week - both here and Melbourne where we plan to be for Christmas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well yesterday I commented on how many of you seemed to be awake when you should hve been asleep.nearly said how rarely I'm that now- and here I am at 3.30am about to go back to bed to try sleeping again! That'll teach me just to think it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> We don't get them in the UK either.


Nor here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Keep forgetting that it's your summer and thought, "BBQ?!!!"


We are also now on the down hill slide- past the Solstice- so our days in a month or so will be noticeably shorter. The weather in February usually is High Summer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Holding my spot. TTYL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> Pacer, you are such a kind lady. Where would that family and others be without you! You are a true Christian lady and Matthew is following your example.


Thank you. The gifts are delivered to each of the families. When the children were in school, they would bring home the Angel tree tags for us to gift to. Now we do our own thing by noticing families that normally don't get help yet may have their own silent struggles. One family we gift to because they are there so much for Matthew which is so important for him to be cared about. When DS#1 was in elementary school he was talking about being excited for Christmas. I asked him what he was most excited about and he said, "MOM it is so neat to give a gift and see the person's face when they open the gift." So when you open your gifts someone may be watching your face and that may be the best memory that person takes with them for that day. Be thankful and know that you are blessed.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And I can eat way too many of them. Love them but try to stay away!!
> Junek


You could always have some of my stuffed dates, they are jusst as bad :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Further info later makes me think it is probably chewy or soft toffees, though Jersey caramels would probably work as they are a soft caramel. They would definatelly melt into cream


Those look like they'll work just fine!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't buy caramels, that would be too easy. Mine uses sweetened condensed milk, cane syrup, brown sugar & butter boiled until soft ball stage.
> If anyone wants the recipe, I'll get it to you.


Sounds like my recipe

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/chewy-caramel/---


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nor here!


OMG----definitely need to start an export business to get turtles to the uninitiated to such sweetness.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You could always have some of my stuffed dates, they are jusst as bad :lol:


They do sound very delicious...plan to try my hand at making some for the holidays...I'm not familiar with marzipan except to know what it is and what it should taste like--do not have the slightest idea where to go to get it...maybe one of our European markets?


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> They do sound very delicious...plan to try my hand at making some for the holidays...I'm not familiar with marzipan except to know what it is and what it should taste like--do not have the slightest idea where to go to get it...maybe one of our European markets?


I don't have the recipe but yesterday was served a delicious hot appetizer of bacon-wrapped dates--must look for a recipe.

Edit: Just found this one---might be it.
http://www.popsugar.com/food/Recipe-Bacon-Wrapped-Dates-4952556


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> OMG----definitely need to start an export business to get turtles to the uninitiated to such sweetness.


Oh, yeah, altho they might have similar that they don't call "turtles" as that is a brand name, I think. Seems I ate something in England or maybe Spain like a turtle.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> They do sound very delicious...plan to try my hand at making some for the holidays...I'm not familiar with marzipan except to know what it is and what it should taste like--do not have the slightest idea where to go to get it...maybe one of our European markets?


My mom used a lot of dates-- date pudding (really a soft, moist cake) and date pinwheel cookies. She also stuffed them with a cream cheese/pecan mixture.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You could always have some of my stuffed dates, they are jusst as bad :lol:


Why, thank you, Josephine, I really need more temptation!!! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> OMG----definitely need to start an export business to get turtles to the uninitiated to such sweetness.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They do sound very delicious...plan to try my hand at making some for the holidays...I'm not familiar with marzipan except to know what it is and what it should taste like--do not have the slightest idea where to go to get it...maybe one of our European markets?


Or make it yourself? I could copy out the recipe I have used for ever, if you would like?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They do sound very delicious...plan to try my hand at making some for the holidays...I'm not familiar with marzipan except to know what it is and what it should taste like--do not have the slightest idea where to go to get it...maybe one of our European markets?


Do you have a cake supply store near by? They would probably have it. Even maybe an Amish bulk food store.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello, everyone. After the hacking scare, I am beginning to feel that it is reasonably safe to be back online. Both my husband and my daughter researched the problem I had, and it appeared that it was annoying, blocking access through my browser, rather than a real threat. It appeared to be asking for money, but in such an amateurish way that I think no one could really have been taken in by it. Fortunately, it did not appear until after I had done my online Christmas shopping, so a few days of self-imposed cyber silence was not a major disaster!

I am almost reaching the point where I feel it may be possible for Christmas to go ahead on the generally accepted date. Food is pretty much organised, either ordered or in the freezer, and everyone in the family knows what they will be bringing to the feast - with 16 to cater for this year, a certain amount of division of labour is essential. All the gifts are wrapped, except two that I still need to buy, and some cleaning has taken place, although, with a houseful such as we are expecting, it is doubtful whether anyone will even notice! I still have three beds to make up for those staying over, but that will probably be a job for Tuesday.

We had the five eldest grandchildren (6-13) over this afternoon, while their parents did essential tasks. They announced that they were going to create a Winter Wonderland, and proceeded to make paper chains, snowflakes and angels galore. We can now hardly move through the hallway because of the number of paper snowflakes suspended from the ceiling and our bed is festooned with paper chains! The best thing was, for about 4 hours, they hardly touched their iPads, games consoles or phones, and when they did, it was only to make their own Christmas video drama! I am feeling a complete wreck right now, and the house, too, looks in quite a state - so much for the cleaning earlier in the week! The way I look at it is, in years to come, I know they will look back and remember how much fun they had at their grandparents' house. I don't think many people look fondly back and remember how tidy the house was!

I will try to stay in touch now, but until I can be more specific in my messages, best wishes to everyone, and it is good to be back.
&#127878;&#127877;&#127876;&#127879;&#127873;


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They do sound very delicious...plan to try my hand at making some for the holidays...I'm not familiar with marzipan except to know what it is and what it should taste like--do not have the slightest idea where to go to get it...maybe one of our European markets?


Our supermarkets sell it, you might know it as almond icing. My mum used to make ger own. I'll see if I can find a recipe. X


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have a cake supply store near by? They would probably have it. Even maybe an Amish bulk food store.


My independent grocery out here in the country carries marzipan in the baking aisle.

Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Why, thank you, Josephine, I really need more temptation!!! LOL!!
> Junek


Of course you do xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They do sound very delicious...plan to try my hand at making some for the holidays...I'm not familiar with marzipan except to know what it is and what it should taste like--do not have the slightest idea where to go to get it...maybe one of our European markets?


Hi Rookie - my grocery store carries it in the baking department. You might check there to see if they've got any.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Rookie - my grocery store carries it in the baking department. You might check there to see if they've got any.


And l could pop over and make you some stuffed dates. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And l could pop over and make you some stuffed dates. Xxxx


That would be absolutely awesome (and yummy)!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am almost reaching the point where I feel it may be possible for Christmas to go ahead on the generally accepted date.
> 
> The way I look at it is, in years to come, I know they will look back and remember how much fun they had at their grandparents' house. I don't think many people look fondly back and remember how tidy the house was!


Yes, Christmas does have a tendency to occur whether we are ready or not! LOL And I love your last bit about memories. I certainly hope that is true.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yeah, altho they might have similar that they don't call "turtles" as that is a brand name, I think. Seems I ate something in England or maybe Spain like a turtle.


Can't think of anything like it over here.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Angels, 
We had our family get together last night. All three of my girls and their families were here as well as my grandson and his girlfriend. My grandson came early to prepare his finger food. He cleaned up his mess when he finished and stayed right with me in the kitchen helping with last minute preparation and clean up. I so enjoyed him and am so proud of the young man he has become.
Angie was able to come but could tell she was not feeling well and was hurting. It will take about six weeks for the cortisone to get out of her system according to Dr. She seemed to enjoy her Sisters and watching all the kids open their presents. She ate very little.
Kelsey brought little Gizmo (my Yorkie grandson). We all had fun with him and my Kelsey is always the life of the party. She has turned out to be a wonderful wife, Mom, and young woman.
Allyson had a good time. She is also a jovial delight and you wouldnt believe all the finger foods she made to contribute. She really overdid on gifts for her Dad and I as they all did.
The girls all gave me $250, so I have my yarn money saved for when I can go to the yarn store. Jim thinks I need to save it in case I need it. What for? Yarn is what I wanted money for. Allyson also gave me a jacket her friends Mom sells at flea markets. It is made from a throw. She also gave me a beautiful Angel (I collect them) and an Amope for pedicures. Angie gave me two more Contigo Coffee Mugs with the easy open lids. They are wonderful. They truly keep your coffee just the right temperature and will not leak or spill. They can be found on Amazon. Jim got a huge box of new clothes and money. They did way too much.
It was so good having my kids around me and just listen to their chatter. If only my son could have been here it would have been perfect. He is the manager of an airport in Columbus and they had to let a couple of employees go, so he has had to pick up the slack until they are replaced. He works all the time. SI dont think he ever has a minute to just stop and smell the roses.
As to ice cream, I remember Dad making it and he did not cook his. We had the old crank bucket and he would fill it with ice and salt and I would sit on it while he turned the hander. He always got the dasher That was the best ice cream. Nothing is better. It is hard to find the electric ones that were similar now. We do still have ice cream suppers at church but a lot cheat and just get store bought.
Margaret, I never got the attachments, but found a lady called BloomingKnitter on You tube who has a wonderful video on the Toe up sock with the magic loop and there is always your tutorial. I just cant open the downloads. Do you start off with 16 stitches on each needle for the more squared toe? I liked the Turkish CO. Of coarse everything looks relatively easy until you actually do it. I did get a size one and one and a half 40 bamboo needle to try this. I didnt make it to church today either. Jim went without me. My legs and arms hurt all night and kept me awake. Tylenol did not help. 
I am so excited about my needles. This was a really big deal for Jim to spend this much money on knitting needles so they will truly be cherished. I think I have four lengths in both the red and the white cables. The sizes go from a 2 to a 15. Should be here by Christmas for sure. Handsome Fibers is quick in getting an order to you.
MARGARET, your socks are beautiful. Oh, to have your talent.
DAWN, pray you had a good time at Secret Santa and got a good gift.
JUNE, thank you so much for your kind words. You are such a treasure to us. I love your, dearly. We have an Afro-American family right next door to us. They are the best neighbors. I found out the young mans mother had died and Jim and I took food over to them. Do you know, he just stood there and cried. It just broke my heart. We live in the deep south, but times are different. I have gone to school with them and worked with them and would have no problem worshipping with them. There is good and bad in every race but God made us all in His image.
JOY/KATE, thank you so much for your encouragement. I am feeling much better and workin on it every day. I hope my speaking of it helped one of you who might go through the same thing. There is no shame in it and you are never alone. Reach out and grab a hand. One is always there. We are always here.
OHIO JOY, I am so sorry you caught what Tim had and have you in my heart and prayers for healing.
TAMI, I continue to pray for your Mom. I have been there and truly understand your concerns. I cant remember if I saw your pictures or Bonnies. I will have to backtrack.
MARY, PTL Bella is home and we will continue to pray for this poor little family. You are such an inspiration to others. You are a woman of integrity and a real testament as to what being a Christian means. I love you, my friend.
CAREN, I pray that life will be merciful to you know and help you and your family through the days to come. One is never prepared for the loss of a loved one and this time of year seems to make it harder to bear. Warriors have you and yours in their hearts and on their lips in prayer.
SORLENNA, I guess you are tired. Im tired just reading all you have done and are doing. Tamales sound delicious. Jim loves them.
SAM, I loved the Herring bone and thank you for the Turtle recipe.
JEANETTE, thank you for the carmel and turtle recipe and for the Herringbone instructions. I need to make pillows for my couches. I admire you for learning Continental Knitting. Someday.too much is on my plate right now. I have to get my socks down pat first.
MACHRISTIE, I know it has to be tough getting through the season without Jack. We pray for comfort and peace for you. Being surrounded by family and friends and staying busy will be the best for you.
CATHY, Is your daughter gluten intolerant. Hope she can adjust to the new diet and life will be better for her. She is so lucky to have such a loving Mom to oversee her care. I love all the pictures of little Serena.
KATHLEEN DORIS, the house was the last thing on my kids mind. For that matter, I didnt even thin k of the two rooms I didnt get too. We just all enjoyed each other. That is what the season is all about..love.
Well I have written two books here and have hit something that is underlining everything so will close for now. I Love You All to The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yeah, altho they might have similar that they don't call "turtles" as that is a brand name, I think. Seems I ate something in England or maybe Spain like a turtle.


I think it's become a generic term in our vocabulary like Kleenex (but not capitalized) and Pam vegetable spray...but someone would definitely have to check the laws first...we'll just have to start a black market of sending boxes of homemade ones to our overseas friends.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> My mom used a lot of dates-- date pudding (really a soft, moist cake) and date pinwheel cookies. She also stuffed them with a cream cheese/pecan mixture.


Yes, My mom always made date bars, date filled cookies, date filled thumbprint cookies, date pinwheels and stuffed dates (cream cheese/powdered sugar/nuts) and rolled in sugar. I wonder if they were only available in the grocery stores during the holiday season?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Or make it yourself? I could copy out the recipe I have used for ever, if you would like?


Absolutely!! Thanks for taking the time to do this for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have a cake supply store near by? They would probably have it. Even maybe an Amish bulk food store.


JoAnn's carries some baking supplies...but I've not been impressed - Wilton's headquarters isn't that far from here, but I wouldn't make the trek just for this...most of the very nice cake baking things are purchased online.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My independent grocery out here in the country carries marzipan in the baking aisle.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have a feeling our Mariano's stores would carry it---they're trying to be all things to all people--the store is HUGE! I love to go there if only to have some wonderful gelato on my way out!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And l could pop over and make you some stuffed dates. Xxxx


I like that offer the best -- I'll trade you with some scotcheroos, divinity and turtles!! What time does your flight get in?


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

A dear friend of mine named Rilma, who is 99 years old, fell & broke her hip & is having surgery on Monday. I am very worried about her since I know that the older you are when you break a hip, the poorer the general recovery. Please friends, hold Rilma in the Light.

Quaker Meeting was really nice today. Worship was quite nice. Afterward, the children came in & showed us the nativity scenes that they had created out of gingerbread people, gingerbread angels & stars, which they had decorated. They made pictures of mangers for backgrounds. I offered every family their own dishcloth. They had fun looking through the ones that I had brought. They were all different. I even crocheted one on the way up to Toledo. I made up the pattern, but I hadn't thought it through very well so it didn't turn out a square like I'd hoped so I crocheted a picot edging around it to disguise the fact that it wasn't exactly square.

After we got back from meeting, my best friends & I exchanged Christmas presents. They liked the puzzle I bought them but it sounded like they might return it. I should have bought it for myself,but I don't have the space to put together a 1000 piece puzzle. They gave me a book called "It Itches: a stash of knitting cartoons" by Franklin Habit. The book looks very amusing.

Designer 1234, I love the quilt. You are so talented.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Angels,
> 
> Margaret, I never got the attachments, but found a lady called BloomingKnitter on You tube who has a wonderful video on the Toe up sock with the magic loop and there is always your tutorial. I just cant open the downloads. Do you start off with 16 stitches on each needle for the more squared toe? I liked the Turkish CO. Of coarse everything looks relatively easy until you actually do it. Betty


Did you get the email I sent you yesterday? in which I suggested you got the hand measurements of your family?

Glad you enjoyed your day- and how lovely to have such a useful GS.
Ofcourse you keep the money for yarn (now you could of course keep it untill you need it- for yarn; or just go out and splurge).

I've run out of yarn money so need to wait until I sell more things and not likely to happen in a hurry. But two trips spending lots on yarn has to impact in some way!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> A dear friend of mine named Rilma, who is 99 years old, fell & broke her hip & is having surgery on Monday. I am very worried about her since I know that the older you are when you break a hip, the poorer the general recovery. Please friends, hold Rilma in the Light.
> 
> Quaker Meeting was really nice today. Worship was quite nice. Afterward, the children came in & showed us the nativity scenes that they had created out of gingerbread people, gingerbread angels & stars, which they had decorated. They made pictures of mangers for backgrounds. I offered every family their own dishcloth. They had fun looking through the ones that I had brought. They were all different. I even crocheted one on the way up to Toledo. I made up the pattern, but I hadn't thought it through very well so it didn't turn out a square like I'd hoped so I crocheted a picot edging around it to disguise the fact that it wasn't exactly square.
> 
> ...


It is certainly the case that the older they are the poorer the outcome, but my MIL broke hers about 2 years ago, at 90 and an unhealthy 90 and is still here. She is deteriorating physically and mentally but that is totally unrelated to the fall, it was already happening prior to the fall. Paryers certainly going up for her.
The book of knitting cartoons sounds fun.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, My mom always made date bars, date filled cookies, date filled thumbprint cookies, date pinwheels and stuffed dates (cream cheese/powdered sugar/nuts) and rolled in sugar. I wonder if they were only available in the grocery stores during the holiday season?


Oh, yes, forgot about date bars! Yes, I don't think we had them in the small towns where I lived, or at least not the really good ones that were larger and more expensive-- I think we might have had some that were more dried than those at Christmas, but it has been a VERY long time back.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Rookie thanks for that info about caramels -looks like our chewy toffees.
> 
> Seems like a number of you are up when you should be asleep!


Yes chewy toffee should work as a substitute.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like that offer the best -- I'll trade you with some scotcheroos, divinity and turtles!! What time does your flight get in?


If only l could but ld have to go via Seattle to pick up Pam xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I guess I'd better finish getting organised today. David has said we are going to Melbourne no matter how he feels. Need to organise things as if I was alone in the car as I suspect that I will have two passengers who will be sleeping most of the time as neither are well. I was hoping that David would have recovered enough so he could do some of the driving, both to give me a break and so I could get some knitting done. But driving two sick people over to Melbourne so he can have Christmas with his mother doesn't have any attraction at all! After all when we get there they will both be useless as well. 
Better work out which of the yarn I bought in NZ is coming from my MIL and wrap it. And Maryanne's from her. Just realised I'm not sure we have one for David from her- and she likes to see a present under the tree (even if she promptly forgets.)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely to see you back Caren. I'm sure you will be glad to see the back of 2014 and I pray that 2015 will be better for you. xx


Thank you good to be back if only breifly. Yes I will be very glad to see 2014 gone and a much better new year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, up to page 6. So DD had her first toasted sandwich made with Aldi gluton free bread. Mmm, not the best (a bit tasteless)
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They do sound very delicious...plan to try my hand at making some for the holidays...I'm not familiar with marzipan except to know what it is and what it should taste like--do not have the slightest idea where to go to get it...maybe one of our European markets?


You can get it in the baking isle of most grocery stores. I use it all the time. Or you could make your own which tastes so much better.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The very best gluten free food breads included that I have found was when Any and I were in Engkand. We were both amazed at the variety we found and it didn't cist and arm and a leg like it dose here. We were thrilled at what we could get.


You and Amy had better make another visit xxx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You and Amy had better make another visit xxx


We were thinking Greg same thing  the sooner the better too. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We were thinking Greg same thing  the sooner the better too. Xxx


See you soon then xxx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> You and Amy had better make another visit xxx


I'll second that!! xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is the time to go with the flow and do what feel good. I've always thought the first year was the worst - one could say a week ago, a month ago, etc - but when could say over a year ago it seemed that I had reached a plateau - the missing and the hurt were still there - but it was just easier to live with. sending you hugs and healing energy. --- sam



machriste said:


> I went to bed, couldn't sleep and got up again. Funniest thing, my stomach wants some Tums tonight too! Must be the phase of the moon. I think I'm mostly doing OK, but lacking motivation. i found it hard to start shopping (Jack was such a shopper--he truly loved it) and so far, I finally scratched out a Christmas letter, but have only sent one card. Kids and friends have been great.
> 
> Would love to meet for coffee if you have time, but understand how busy those trips to the city can be. My boss is going to Hawaii for a week in January, so I will be working full time that week. I think they leave Jan. 6.
> 
> I think I will try going back to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely!! Thanks for taking the time to do this for me.


German Marzipan

1 lb almonds
1/4 gill orange flower water
3/4 lb castor sugar
1/2 lb sifted icing sugar

Blanch and shred the almonds finely and pound them to a paste with the orange flower water. Put the castor sugar and pounded almonds into a pan placed in a tin of boiling water, and stir until the mixture, when touched does not stick to the finger. Turn onto a slab, add the icing sugar, work with a palette knife until cool enough to handle, then knead till perfectly smooth. Colour and flavour to taste and use as required.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I assume what it says yrn it means yarn over? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, that herringbone stitch is very pretty, had not seen it before. I saw this one in an email I got this morning, I hadn't seen that stitch either.
> 
> http://blog.deramores.com/knit-diamond-quilting-stitch/
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think 90° is lovely weather. --- sam



darowil said:


> We had a hot day around 36 (High 90s) but only hot one so thats fine. Nice weather for the next week - both here and Melbourne where we plan to be for Christmas.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Aran, prayers for Rilma going up for safe and successful surgery and complete, uneventful recovery.
Margaret, I still didn't get attachments and nothing will open on Jim's computer that is in my email. I didn't see the note about the kids hands until after you left but I will get them. I keep watching videos of the Turkish cast on and magic loop and even got two needles...one in a size
1 and one in a size 1 1/2. I can follow either of your workshops but cannot get any downloads. So frustrating. Jim just keeps blowing it off. He wouldn't if it was his computer.!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love stuffed dates. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> You could always have some of my stuffed dates, they are jusst as bad :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good. --- sam



ChrisEl said:


> I don't have the recipe but yesterday was served a delicious hot appetizer of bacon-wrapped dates--must look for a recipe.
> 
> Edit: Just found this one---might be it.
> http://www.popsugar.com/food/Recipe-Bacon-Wrapped-Dates-4952556


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me first - me first. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> And l could pop over and make you some stuffed dates. Xxxx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I assume what it says yrn it means yarn over? --- sam


Yes


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'll second that!! xx


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just heard that DD and family have just landed home from Lapland. Now l can go to bed. Night night everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty - someone - can't remember who - gave us this site for help with socks - hope it helps you. --- sam

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Angels,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> me first - me first. --- sam


Ok :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Aran, prayers for Rilma going up for safe and successful surgery and complete, uneventful recovery.
> Margaret, I still didn't get attachments and nothing will open on Jim's computer that is in my email. I didn't see the note about the kids hands until after you left but I will get them. I keep watching videos of the Turkish cast on and magic loop and even got two needles...one in a size
> 1 and one in a size 1 1/2. I can follow either of your workshops but cannot get any downloads. So frustrating. Jim just keeps blowing it off. He wouldn't if it was his computer.!


I was going to say that they are too long to email you- and then remembered that they are also in the workshop in full- the download contains nothing that is not in the workshop itself. I simply put the downloads in to make thing easier for most people. So you already have everything you need as you don't need to open anything. my first post is the introduction and a bit further down comes the pattern itself.

Wonder why it took me so long to remember that?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> betty - someone - can't remember who - gave us this site for help with socks - hope it helps you. --- sam
> 
> http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> A dear friend of mine named Rilma, who is 99 years old, fell & broke her hip & is having surgery on Monday. I am very worried about her since I know that the older you are when you break a hip, the poorer the general recovery. Please friends, hold Rilma in the Light.
> 
> Quaker Meeting was really nice today. Worship was quite nice. Afterward, the children came in & showed us the nativity scenes that they had created out of gingerbread people, gingerbread angels & stars, which they had decorated. They made pictures of mangers for backgrounds. I offered every family their own dishcloth. They had fun looking through the ones that I had brought. They were all different. I even crocheted one on the way up to Toledo. I made up the pattern, but I hadn't thought it through very well so it didn't turn out a square like I'd hoped so I crocheted a picot edging around it to disguise the fact that it wasn't exactly square.
> 
> ...


I will definitely keep your friend, Rilma, in my prayers.
It sounds as if you're enjoying your Christmas already!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's the one l used when l learnt to make socks. It's got loads of photos so dven l was able to understand it.


It's my go to if I forget anything when I'm knitting socks. But I think Betty is particularly interested in knitting with the two circular needles. She's already made the top down socks. But Silver's is a great site.
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Aran...Praying for your friend's recovery. I am glad that you were able to share your dishcloths with everyone. They will think of you every time they use them.

I have had this image of Darowil thinking of us dipping real turtles in chocolate. lol

Today has been another busy day with church in the morning and a family outing to see the new Hobbit movie, then I went shopping for devotional books that I will gift to some boys at our church. I gift them these books every year. This year I found a book that lists 175 hymns and a page of history for each of these hymns. I also got some devotion books related to sports as the boys love their sports. I usually slip a gift certificate of some sort in each book as well. They are like extra sons to me. Their family and mine are here alone without extended family so we do things for each other. In the midst of all of this I am trying to get some laundry done and knitting a dishcloth in the shape of a pair of flipflops.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> See you soon then xxx


When we're ready I'll let you know. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If only l could but ld have to go via Seattle to pick up Pam xx


I have the room!! Come on by!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'll second that!! xx


I will let you know too :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> German Marzipan
> 
> 1 lb almonds
> 1/4 gill orange flower water
> ...


Oh my---I think it will be easier to find the premade marzipan than to find orange flower water --- also probably need a good marble slab (which I love for other candy making so have it on my Christmas list for many years.)

Thanks, Julie..I'll file it away for this year.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If only l could but ld have to go via Seattle to pick up Pam xx


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the room!! Come on by!!


Oh, how I wish we could do exactly that!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam. here, as requested, is a picture of this year's Christmas flybox.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my---I think it will be easier to find the premade marzipan than to find orange flower water --- also probably need a good marble slab (which I love for other candy making so have it on my Christmas list for many years.)
> 
> Thanks, Julie..I'll file it away for this year.


In that case there is the English method using egg white!:

1 lb loaf sugar
1 1/2 gills water
12 oz ground almonds
2 egg whites
3 oz sifted icing sugar
flavouring

Boil the sugar and water to 240F then draw the sugar boiler or pan aside, and when the syrup has cooled slightly, add the almonds and egg whites. Stir over a low heat for a few minutes, then turn onto a slab, stir in the icing sugar, and work with a palette knife until cool enough to handle. Knead with the hands until perfectly smooth, add flavouring and mould into shapes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, how I wish we could do exactly that!


Me, too....We need someone who can wiggle their nose and make our wishes come true!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In that case there is the English method using egg white!:
> 
> 1 lb loaf sugar
> 1 1/2 gills water
> ...


Who would have thought that translating recipes could be such a problem....is there a substitute for loaf sugar --- know what it is, but have never seen it. Emeril Legasse's recipe makes it seem so simple:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/marzipan-recipe.html

Do you suppose that would work?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have had this image of Darowil thinking of us dipping real turtles in chocolate. lol


while it didn't long to figure I was missing something it has given me some interesting images as I think about it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Who would have thought that translating recipes could be such a problem....is there a substitute for loaf sugar --- know what it is, but have never seen it.


What does it say about us that the two things needing translating are both almost pure sugar?
And I'm off to the shops soon- mainly to buy my favourite Christmas mix but will also get some Jersey Caramels. Not sure when I will try the turtles but after all this discussion can't not try the. Better add pecans and choclate to the list as well then. (When I open the Christmas Mix I will try to remember to take a photo of it as I'm sure I'm going to be asked about this nice healthy almost pure sugar item as well!).


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all, I think I was up to,late last night and I am having trouble staying awake. Way to early to go to bed yet. Tomorrow will have to get organized and stay on task. almost done with the cards. Baking some cookies tomorrow.
Hope to get the Christmas preparations done early so I can sit and crochet by the tree with the lights on.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> while it didn't long to figure I was missing something it has given me some interesting images as I think about it!


You never know what we will do?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Obviously, sugar comes in many different formats! How very strange that it's so different -- I know that sugar was heavily rationed during the wars...wonder if that has had anything to do with the different formats.



darowil said:


> What does it say about us that the two things needing translating are both almost pure sugar?
> And I'm off to the shops soon- mainly to buy my favourite Christmas mix but will also get some Jersey Caramels. Not sure when I will try the turtles but after all this discussion can't not try the. Better add pecans and choclate to the list as well then. (When I open the Christmas Mix I will try to remember to take a photo of it as I'm sure I'm going to be asked about this nice healthy almost pure sugar item as well!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> You never know what we will do?


well Bonnie at least as I seem to remember she was the one dipping turtles!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Obviously, sugar comes in many different formats! How very strange that it's so different -- I know that sugar was heavily rationed during the wars...wonder if that has had anything to do with the different formats.


I might be wrong but I think loaf sugar comes from the days when it was bought by shop keepers in big blocks and sections cut off. And the loaf sugar was put in the mouth and the tea drunk through it rather than added to the tea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my---I think it will be easier to find the premade marzipan than to find orange flower water --- also probably need a good marble slab (which I love for other candy making so have it on my Christmas list for many years.)
> 
> Thanks, Julie..I'll file it away for this year.


I have one! I would have to go measure it but it's about 12" x however deep the counter is. Polished top. About $100.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I might be wrong but I think loaf sugar comes from the days when it was bought by shop keepers in big blocks and sections cut off. And the loaf sugar was put in the mouth and the tea drunk through it rather than added to the tea.


Interesting --- I know we have cube sugar---for fancy teas, etc. I haven't looked for it lately either --- makes me wonder if it's still available in the grocery stores. I'll have to look when I go tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have one! I would have to go measure it but it's about 12" x however deep the counter is. Polished top. About $100.


I'm going to look at the after Christmas sales. I know I've seen them at Willliams-Sonoma. My DH used to be the lead pressman printing their catalogs so he'd be able to bring the scrap pages home before the catlogs were out---it was my place to dream just like the Sears Toy Catalog when I was young.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are amazinv flyty1n - do you have customers that order these each year? they look too beautiful to use. --- sam --- thank you for sharing the picture.



flyty1n said:


> Sam. here, as requested, is a picture of this year's Christmas flybox.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm going to look at the after Christmas sales. I know I've seen them at Willliams-Sonoma. My DH used to be the lead pressman printing their catalogs so he'd be able to bring the scrap pages home before the catlogs were out---it was my place to dream just like the Sears Toy Catalog when I was young.


We have a couple of places local that sell the counter top. Oops you said marble. Mine is granite. Anyway, that's where I got mine.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sending you hugs and healing energy. --- sam[/quote]

Thank you, Sam


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> betty - someone - can't remember who - gave us this site for help with socks - hope it helps you. --- sam
> 
> http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I cleaned my refrig. today. You have no idea how I hate that job!!! Now every time I walk past it I have to open the door and enjoy how empty it looks. Also cleaned the oven, and then was rewarded tonight spending the evening with my two daughters, SIL, GS, my daughters' half sister and her boyfriend. She is a Phd. grad student in neuroscience and the U., and her boyfriend is a cook at a wonderful local restaurant. My daughter made a delicious seafood chowder for dinner. We had a mini early Christmas since SS and BF will be going home to Ohio Tues. for Christmas with family there. What a delightful evening. The DGS used a new ploy to get out of staying in bed tonight. He pitifully yelled, "I NEED my family!" He is very good at chasing away my down times.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have one! I would have to go measure it but it's about 12" x however deep the counter is. Polished top. About $100.


I can remember that my dad had one for when he made peanut brittle for Christmas. I often wondered what happened to it when we moved. So sad that there is no one to ask about it.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Kathleendoris I had a friend say to me once that she came over to see me and not my house, but I know what you mean. We would like to present a straightened up house if not a spotless one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Interesting --- I know we have cube sugar---for fancy teas, etc. I haven't looked for it lately either --- makes me wonder if it's still available in the grocery stores. I'll have to look when I go tomorrow.


They are available here. Went to the supermarket today and there were over 12 different sugars-inculding squares- (this is not allowing for different brands) and then in a another one had yet different ones as well, so probably around 18 types. And the second supermarket had Karo and Molasses! Bought some Karo as had a Pecan Pie receipe pn the back and Mum likes Pecan Pie and spending a day with her after we get back doe another Christmas celebration. And I had just bought pecans for the turtles anyway.
I always thought molasses was a a thick liquid but this was more like sugar.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have a couple of places local that sell the counter top. Oops you said marble. Mine is granite. Anyway, that's where I got mine.


good idea---I think granite would work just as well to keep the pastry cooler while working with it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I read through that pattern & took YRN to mean yarn round needle - I think I read that somewhere or in our terms yarn over
Flytyin1 great looking fish hooks, I'm sure you will have some happy friends here they seem to use more "spoons " rather than flies, I don't know why.
Betty, sounds like you had a great time with your family, enjoy the new needles & spending your yarn money.
I should be sound asleep as I didn't get to bed until 3am last night but wanted to catch up here.
The GKs were out for the afternoon & then we went to visit my sister & BIL at their cabin. MY sister had a gift for me she insisted I open. She had been in an antique store in a small town when her daughter was playing hockey there & they had all these old catalogues she found a 1966( the year she was born) Simpson Sears catalogue & then bought a 1956 one for me, forgetting that I'm really only born in 1957, we always say I'm 10 yrs older but really only 9 1/2, really interesting o look at, I'm sure lots of people will be interested. We sure had a laugh at some of the fashions. Well, must get o bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Who would have thought that translating recipes could be such a problem....is there a substitute for loaf sugar --- know what it is, but have never seen it. Emeril Legasse's recipe makes it seem so simple:
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/marzipan-recipe.html
> 
> Do you suppose that would work?


You would have already bought the paste!
Loaf sugar is used in Britain because it has the greatest purity- but I just use ordinary granulated.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Sam. here, as requested, is a picture of this year's Christmas flybox.


What wonderful names they have, and despite never wishing to fish, I find them very attractive. Do the recipients use them or just display them? Such intricate work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Finished hat. Hope to take pic tomorrow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bulldog, it does sound as you had a wonderful time. I am so pleased for you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Interesting --- I know we have cube sugar---for fancy teas, etc. I haven't looked for it lately either --- makes me wonder if it's still available in the grocery stores. I'll have to look when I go tomorrow.


Try Googling how to make marzipan uk recipes and look for a Delia recipe, they seem much easier. L am sure that's how my mum did it. Xx


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Try Googling how to make marzipan uk recipes and look for a Delia recipe, they seem much easier. L am sure that's how my mum did it. Xx


There is a recipe in 'Delia Smith's Christmas', which is what I use for most of my Christmas cooking, but a much simpler one, which was used by my mother and my grandmother, so is quite good enough for me, comes from Bero Home Recipes (always known in the family as 'The Bero Book').

Rich Almond Paste

350g/12oz. Ground almonds
175g/6oz. Caster sugar
175g/6oz. Icing sugar
1 medium egg, beaten
Juice of 
half a lemon
1. Place dry ingredients in a bowl

2. Add lemon juice, then just enough beaten egg to make a pliable paste

Very easy, but good. There is no rule that says you cannot replace some of the lemon juice with a drop of sherry, brandy, or whatever comes to hand!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Try Googling how to make marzipan uk recipes and look for a Delia recipe, they seem much easier. L am sure that's how my mum did it. Xx


I'm sold on that one---it has brandy in it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> There is a recipe in 'Delia Smith's Christmas', which is what I use for most of my Christmas cooking, but a much simpler one, which was used by my mother and my grandmother, so is quite good enough for me, comes from Bero Home Recipes (always known in the family as 'The Bero Book').
> 
> Rich Almond Paste
> 
> ...


This is much more like how it thought it was done but I couldn't find the recipe i thought I had.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> There is a recipe in 'Delia Smith's Christmas', which is what I use for most of my Christmas cooking, but a much simpler one, which was used by my mother and my grandmother, so is quite good enough for me, comes from Bero Home Recipes (always known in the family as 'The Bero Book').
> 
> Rich Almond Paste
> 
> ...


Thanks Kathleen, that sounds more like my mum's recipe.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are amazinv flyty1n - do you have customers that order these each year? they look too beautiful to use. --- sam --- thank you for sharing the picture.


I wish you could see them in real life, as they are much prettier. You can see the sparkle and colors better. Yes, I have a regular customer base and they make great Christmas presents for my flyfishing friends. A few actually fish with them as they mimic real insects that the fish eat. However, most of my friends put them on display and never do actually use them to fish.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Sam. here, as requested, is a picture of this year's Christmas flybox.


Those are so pretty. I had an old friend that tied his own and I always loved watching him.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Aran, prayers for your friend.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> this is the time to go with the flow and do what feel good. I've always thought the first year was the worst - one could say a week ago, a month ago, etc - but when could say over a year ago it seemed that I had reached a plateau - the missing and the hurt were still there - but it was just easier to live with. sending you hugs and healing energy. --- sam


Machriste, I would certainly agree with Sam-- when DH was killed 32 yrs ago the first holidays were awful-- think I slept thru most of them just to survive. Teaching kept me sane and I had a great bunch of kids that year, which also helped. Know that we are here and sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Sam. here, as requested, is a picture of this year's Christmas flybox.


Awesome assortment-- one of my BILs tied flies and would show them to me. He was almost a hermit (hard on his wife who wasn't) but would come out of his shell to talk flies and my dolls. I had gotten some silk thread from a west coast supplier and shared with him-- still remember the 3 of us sitting in their tiny mobile home living room wrapping yards of various colors for his flies. You brought back pleasant memories.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Interesting --- I know we have cube sugar---for fancy teas, etc. I haven't looked for it lately either --- makes me wonder if it's still available in the grocery stores. I'll have to look when I go tomorrow.


If cube sugar is still available, it is not found at WalMart (only grocery for DD#2 in Missouri) because she needed cubes for a science experiment and couldn't find it. I'll have to check the big HyVee here.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

machriste said:


> I cleaned my refrig. today. You have no idea how I hate that job!!! Now every time I walk past it I have to open the door and enjoy how empty it looks. Also cleaned the oven, and then was rewarded tonight spending the evening with my two daughters, SIL, GS, my daughters' half sister and her boyfriend. She is a Phd. grad student in neuroscience and the U., and her boyfriend is a cook at a wonderful local restaurant. My daughter made a delicious seafood chowder for dinner. We had a mini early Christmas since SS and BF will be going home to Ohio Tues. for Christmas with family there. What a delightful evening. The DGS used a new ploy to get out of staying in bed tonight. He pitifully yelled, "I NEED my family!" He is very good at chasing away my down times.


OOOOH, any chance on getting the seafood chowder recipe? That sounds especially good. And your not-cleaned-out refrig sounds like mine-- might have to get to work on mine. So glad you had a good evening with family. DGS sounds just delightful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those flies are beautiful....(fishing lures, not live flies...yuck!) Had to put that in in case someone didn't see your picture. I'm impressed with your work. I know they are meant to be serviceable but what a work of art they are. Thank you for sharing.


flyty1n said:


> Sam. here, as requested, is a picture of this year's Christmas flybox.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you, Sam. This looks wonderfully detailed. i bookmarked it. I have one sock on needles started several year ago. I stopped at the heel. I'm feeling the possibility of a New Year's resolution!!!


This site makes sock knitting very easy. It really got me into knitting socks because everything is explained and pictured!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> There is a recipe in 'Delia Smith's Christmas', which is what I use for most of my Christmas cooking, but a much simpler one, which was used by my mother and my grandmother, so is quite good enough for me, comes from Bero Home Recipes (always known in the family as 'The Bero Book').
> 
> Rich Almond Paste
> 
> ...


This is the method I have been using most recently, but had failed to locate. The two recipes I gave earlier are better for when you want to mould the marzipan- like into fruit or vegetable shapes. I must look up my recipe for Zimnsterne- the star shaped cinnamon flavoured almond biscuits so popular with Swiss and German families.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well finally caught up. All the talk of candy making, etc I know has put at least 10 lbs on me. LOL Today I'm meeting some former colleagues for lunch. It will be nice to see them and have a chance to chat. Tomorrow will go see rheumatologist. So tempted to cancel the appointment but will go through with it. Otherwise these last few days before Christmas will be spent finishing up a cowl, maybe work on an afghan but probably not (LOL}, and making a few sweet treats. I do need to go to the grocery store too (ugh). Lately grocery shopping seems such a chore. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

There has been a dreadful accident in the centre of Glasgow, the driver of a refuse lorry reportedly had a heart attack at the wheel and the lorry has mown down a lot of pedestrians. It seems to have travelled along the pavement for about 300 metres. They are reporting that there are several fatalities and many injured.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, so sorry to learn of tragedy in Glasgow. Healing energy for all involved.
Need to tidy house, pack and get ready to leave for Napa tomorrow. Have started second lace sock and team and have yarn for pair of purple socks. I'm channeling you Josephine!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> There has been a dreadful accident in the centre of Glasgow, the driver of a refuse lorry reportedly had a heart attack at the wheel and the lorry has mown down a lot of pedestrians. It seems to have travelled along the pavement for about 300 metres. They are reporting that there are several fatalities and many injured.


Yes, I have just seen that, Kate. They were suggesting as many as 6 fatalities. Our thoughts can only go to all those families for whom Christmas will never be the same again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> There has been a dreadful accident in the centre of Glasgow, the driver of a refuse lorry reportedly had a heart attack at the wheel and the lorry has mown down a lot of pedestrians. It seems to have travelled along the pavement for about 300 metres. They are reporting that there are several fatalities and many injured.


Oh my goodness gracious me- how awful. I have been opting out of the news lately. I think I will continue to opt out. What an unfortunate Christmas for those involved.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think it was Bonnie's fruitcake. What's masa?


Masa is the mixture of finely ground corn meal, lard or shortening, water, and salt that goes around the meat--then the whole thing is wrapped in a corn shuck and steamed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB, that accident seems horrific. Prayers for all concerned.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The only baking I am doing this Christmas is Norwegian Almond Cake. 

No preparing meals this year. Youngest son's house for Christmas.

Oldest son late Christmas on Saturday.

One thing nice about getting older, get to be waited on.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> There has been a dreadful accident in the centre of Glasgow, the driver of a refuse lorry reportedly had a heart attack at the wheel and the lorry has mown down a lot of pedestrians. It seems to have travelled along the pavement for about 300 metres. They are reporting that there are several fatalities and many injured.


How terrible!! I'll keep the survivors on my prayers as well as the family and friends of the fatalities!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> There has been a dreadful accident in the centre of Glasgow, the driver of a refuse lorry reportedly had a heart attack at the wheel and the lorry has mown down a lot of pedestrians. It seems to have travelled along the pavement for about 300 metres. They are reporting that there are several fatalities and many injured.


How terrible!! I'll keep the survivors on my prayers as well as the family and friends of the fatalities!!
Junek

Oops double post!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is the method I have been using most recently, but had failed to locate. The two recipes I gave earlier are better for when you want to mould the marzipan- like into fruit or vegetable shapes. I must look up my recipe for Zimnsterne- the star shaped cinnamon flavoured almond biscuits so popular with Swiss and German families.


That sounds very interesting -- anything cinnamon is good in my book.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> There has been a dreadful accident in the centre of Glasgow, the driver of a refuse lorry reportedly had a heart attack at the wheel and the lorry has mown down a lot of pedestrians. It seems to have travelled along the pavement for about 300 metres. They are reporting that there are several fatalities and many injured.


Oh how awful!! Prayers being said for all involved.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> There has been a dreadful accident in the centre of Glasgow, the driver of a refuse lorry reportedly had a heart attack at the wheel and the lorry has mown down a lot of pedestrians. It seems to have travelled along the pavement for about 300 metres. They are reporting that there are several fatalities and many injured.


Just heard about this on the news. What a horrific thing to happen.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> OOOOH, any chance on getting the seafood chowder recipe? That sounds especially good. And your not-cleaned-out refrig sounds like mine-- might have to get to work on mine. So glad you had a good evening with family. DGS sounds just delightful!


Will check with daughter for recipe. It was sooooo good!

So sad to hear news of the terrible accident. Prayers for families of fatalities and those injured.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> There has been a dreadful accident in the centre of Glasgow, the driver of a refuse lorry reportedly had a heart attack at the wheel and the lorry has mown down a lot of pedestrians. It seems to have travelled along the pavement for about 300 metres. They are reporting that there are several fatalities and many injured.


Oh no. Is am sorry to hear this. Will send prayers.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh Kate, what a horrible accident. Prayers for all those involved and their family.
.Yes. our family get together was wonderful. I was so glad Angie came, though I know it was hard on her. All three of my girls enjoyed catching up with their sisters and I so enjoyed just listening to them. We had so much food. I encouraged them all to take home and we still have leftovers. Now Jim and I have crashed. Thanksgiving and Christmas preparation for family wiped us out this year. So worth the effort. Jim is still sleeping at two p.m. here. We were both up late a lot.
I have washing to do. A few dishes to do and other than that will rest and knit. My legs and shoulder have been hurting so trying to pamper them.
I want to try magic loop as well as two circs and see which of the three (including my 12) I like the best. I will follow Margarets workshops and there is a video on YouTube by BloomingKnitter that is good. I have some 40 fixed needles coming. My interchangeables come in sizes 2 through 15. You have to get fixed needles to get the one and one and half, which is what I use. Havent tried the 0 yet. I have also been reading my material on the FLK heel for making a cardboard template and Margarets tip on measuring the hands to get a good fit. I just dont like the toe up and think the toe up would solve that problem. It all looks easy on video when you do it but doing it will be next challenge.
I also need to find out how many yard of yarn it takes to make a 60 scarf. Want to hang on to my money for now but do want some ManosdelUruguay Allegria. Have any of you used it. It is 445 yards to the hank and you are not guaranteed that two hanks will match because of the way it is dyed. There is a site called https://manosyarns.com/the_yarns/allegria. I am looking at the Pindos colorway.
I think Jim may be planning a trip in Feb to Moss Point on the coast to see a singing group I love. It is a gospel groupThe Hoppers. It would be good for both of us to getaway a little just the two of us, so would want to have some money saved.
Well best get on to chores, I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I meant to say I just don't like the Kitchener Stitch


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sorry. Guess I have sometimers today. I meant to tell Daralene to look at her email.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> What does it say about us that the two things needing translating are both almost pure sugar?
> And I'm off to the shops soon- mainly to buy my favourite Christmas mix but will also get some Jersey Caramels. Not sure when I will try the turtles but after all this discussion can't not try the. Better add pecans and choclate to the list as well then. (When I open the Christmas Mix I will try to remember to take a photo of it as I'm sure I'm going to be asked about this nice healthy almost pure sugar item as well!).


They are so addicting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, so sorry your brother isn't well. Hope he is able to enjoy his Christmas and has some improvement.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> There has been a dreadful accident in the centre of Glasgow, the driver of a refuse lorry reportedly had a heart attack at the wheel and the lorry has mown down a lot of pedestrians. It seems to have travelled along the pavement for about 300 metres. They are reporting that there are several fatalities and many injured.


Right at Christmas when the streets would be so full. A terrible tragedy. My heart goes out to the family of all those who have lost loved ones and for those injured who will be fighting for their lives. How thankful I am that when my nephew had his aneurysm he made it off the highway or he might have taken others' lives too. I know if the driver lives he will not be able to live with the guilt. Prayers for all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I have pictures I want to post but just way too tired. I did take some photos of the scarf I made and gave away today to the man who does my hair. He does so great with hair. The best beautician I've ever had and he won't accept a tip as he owns the shop. Was up till 2am finishing it and woke up early, so worn out now. Had my hair done today also, so 2 things accomplished at once.

Have birthday present to still get for my one grandson as his BD is just after Christmas, then I'm done and can rest. Well, not really, then I need to clean and a friend wants to get together and I never seem to say no.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I wish you could see them in real life, as they are much prettier. You can see the sparkle and colors better. Yes, I have a regular customer base and they make great Christmas presents for my flyfishing friends. A few actually fish with them as they mimic real insects that the fish eat. However, most of my friends put them on display and never do actually use them to fish.


They really are so professionally done. Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Machriste, I would certainly agree with Sam-- when DH was killed 32 yrs ago the first holidays were awful-- think I slept thru most of them just to survive. Teaching kept me sane and I had a great bunch of kids that year, which also helped. Know that we are here and sending hugs and prayers your way.


So sorry to hear about your DH and life must have been hard after he was killed in so many there ways too. Glad you had the teaching to keep you sane.

I'm not going to get caught up. Need to get a nap.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> There has been a dreadful accident in the centre of Glasgow, the driver of a refuse lorry reportedly had a heart attack at the wheel and the lorry has mown down a lot of pedestrians. It seems to have travelled along the pavement for about 300 metres. They are reporting that there are several fatalities and many injured.


How terrible- somehow things like this seem worse at this time of the year and there seem to be so many this year.
Two of the recent deaths in the news here in recent weeks (the cricketer and one of the children who were killed a few days ago) also had birthdays a day or two after they died. The father of the girls spent what should have been celebrated as her 14th birthday identifying her body.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Need to go soon and take David to the surgeon for a post-op check up. Then bake a cake for Vicky (can't very well ask her to make the cake for her birthday!), pack for a few days in Melbourne, wrap presents etc. So may not be back much today. Or tomorrow as all tomorrow will be spent travelling. In september it took me 12 hours as the only driver so I guess it will be a similar time tomorrow. If David was driving it wouldn't take as long as it is only about 700k but I get tired on long trips now. Until Septemebr I hadn't done many in recent years- maybe tomorrow will be quicker as I have got used to it again between my Downunder KAP trip and NZ!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> There has been a dreadful accident in the centre of Glasgow, the driver of a refuse lorry reportedly had a heart attack at the wheel and the lorry has mown down a lot of pedestrians. It seems to have travelled along the pavement for about 300 metres. They are reporting that there are several fatalities and many injured.


How awful. I will keep the community and families in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> There has been a dreadful accident in the centre of Glasgow, the driver of a refuse lorry reportedly had a heart attack at the wheel and the lorry has mown down a lot of pedestrians. It seems to have travelled along the pavement for about 300 metres. They are reporting that there are several fatalities and many injured.


That is terrible, & made even worse being so close to Christmas


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> There has been a dreadful accident in the centre of Glasgow, the driver of a refuse lorry reportedly had a heart attack at the wheel and the lorry has mown down a lot of pedestrians. It seems to have travelled along the pavement for about 300 metres. They are reporting that there are several fatalities and many injured.


How horrible! My heart and prayers go out to the people and the families. Please keep us posted, Kate.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

theyarnlady said:


> The only baking I am doing this Christmas is Norwegian Almond Cake.
> 
> No preparing meals this year. Youngest son's house for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Yes, I like that, too. Another is picking up REALLY good recipes from your grandkids. Last Christmas DGS and his wife did a meal and had a cabbage casserole that I really liked. This year DGD (his little sis) did pulled pork. I have her version going in my crockpot and the smell is about to get to me! Can't possibly be hungry yet but it smells SOOO good.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello friends. Just popping in quickly to wish everyone a very happy Christmas before I start the last of the Christmas tasks. I hope it is a good one for everyone and that 2015 brings us all peace, good health and happiness.
Blessings to you all from Denise in Sydney (where it is raining so the outside jobs won't get done today)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> How horrible! My heart and prayers go out to the people and the families. Please keep us posted, Kate.


It seems that 6 people have been killed and at least 7 are seriously ill in hospital, one of them the driver. I can't imagine how he will feel when he realises what happened. Somehow it seems more of a tragedy because of the time of year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like everyone is keeping very busy. I just have salad left to do & supper is organized. We are having ham, cabbage rolls scalloped potatoes, corn & salad.with tarts-mince & butter- & Eggnog cheesecake for dessert. For sure will be lots of leftovers . I got the fridge cleaned out this morning so will be room for them.
Kansas, sad you lost your DH so many years ago, must have been hard with young children. My dad will be gone 50 yrs on Boxing Day, can't believe it is so long, I was only 7 & my brother 3, don't know how my mom managed with 2 little kids & 27 milk cows as well as all the other livestock.
Margaret, safe travels for your long trip, at least there are no worries about ice & snow.
Sorleena, how did you like the fruitcake? It seems to get more moist after a day or so, have to keep it in the fridge or it will mould.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> while it didn't long to figure I was missing something it has given me some interesting images as I think about it!


A friend at work and I were laughing at the thought of a real turtle being dipped in chocolate. Of course we thought of the turtle being alive and fighting the process. Gave us a wonderful laugh today. Of course we didn't think that you would think such thoughts for any length of time or at all, but the vision was quite humorous.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Need to go soon and take David to the surgeon for a post-op check up. Then bake a cake for Vicky (can't very well ask her to make the cake for her birthday!), pack for a few days in Melbourne, wrap presents etc. So may not be back much today. Or tomorrow as all tomorrow will be spent travelling. In september it took me 12 hours as the only driver so I guess it will be a similar time tomorrow. If David was driving it wouldn't take as long as it is only about 700k but I get tired on long trips now. Until Septemebr I hadn't done many in recent years- maybe tomorrow will be quicker as I have got used to it again between my Downunder KAP trip and NZ!


Hope all goes well at the surgeons. Have a safe trip and it sure is a long one to do all of the driving.
So sad about the father spending the day of his daughter's birthday identifying her. Life will never be the same.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> It seems that 6 people have been killed and at least 7 are seriously ill in hospital, one of them the driver. I can't imagine how he will feel when he realises what happened. Somehow it seems more of a tragedy because of the time of year.


This is so sad. It changes the joy of Christmas for the families and for the community.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> How horrible! My heart and prayers go out to the people and the families. Please keep us posted, Kate.


Was your DH killed on the job? If I shouldn't have asked, please don't answer. It must be painful to talk about.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nicho said:


> Hello friends. Just popping in quickly to wish everyone a very happy Christmas before I start the last of the Christmas tasks. I hope it is a good one for everyone and that 2015 brings us all peace, good health and happiness.
> Blessings to you all from Denise in Sydney (where it is raining so the outside jobs won't get done today)


I hope Santa will be able to pull himself from that beach long enough to deliver presents to the children around the world.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello friends. Just popping in quickly to wish everyone a very happy Christmas before I start the last of the Christmas tasks. I hope it is a good one for everyone and that 2015 brings us all peace, good health and happiness.
> Blessings to you all from Denise in Sydney (where it is raining so the outside jobs won't get done today)


So appropriate for your Christmas. Love it and thank you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I finished a Barbie doll outfit to send to my great niece. She will receive it after Christmas as she lives a few states away from me. I am trying to finish bridal shower gifts to be given this Sunday as well.
Last week I fell down a few steps again and I am still a bit sore today. I am watching myself closely doing steps now that I have fallen twice in a few weeks. Fortunately it was only a short distance each time, but not what I want to endure. I do see my doctor in the first half of January so I can discuss this with her as well. It just slows me down on getting things done right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, so sorry your brother isn't well. Hope he is able to enjoy his Christmas and has some improvement.


Daralene, he is only #12 in the world to have had these computers implanted- so hic-ups are pretty much to be expected- the day Margaret, Maryanne and I visited he was in top form- but I know he is finding it hard that things are so tough for me at present- this is why I must keep my distance for a bit. His blood pressure the other morning was 255 over something or other- that was when he ended up overnight in Hospital.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Need to go soon and take David to the surgeon for a post-op check up. Then bake a cake for Vicky (can't very well ask her to make the cake for her birthday!), pack for a few days in Melbourne, wrap presents etc. So may not be back much today. Or tomorrow as all tomorrow will be spent travelling. In september it took me 12 hours as the only driver so I guess it will be a similar time tomorrow. If David was driving it wouldn't take as long as it is only about 700k but I get tired on long trips now. Until Septemebr I hadn't done many in recent years- maybe tomorrow will be quicker as I have got used to it again between my Downunder KAP trip and NZ!


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I finished a Barbie doll outfit to send to my great niece. She will receive it after Christmas as she lives a few states away from me. I am trying to finish bridal shower gifts to be given this Sunday as well.
> Last week I fell down a few steps again and I am still a bit sore today. I am watching myself closely doing steps now that I have fallen twice in a few weeks. Fortunately it was only a short distance each time, but not what I want to endure. I do see my doctor in the first half of January so I can discuss this with her as well. It just slows me down on getting things done right now.


Please be careful and hold the handrail. Xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just in case you need a last minute gift you might choose these. --- sam

http://www.ilikeknitting.com/pattern-sets/downtown-snowflakes-set-hat-and-mittens/


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

BulldogI also need to find out how many yard of yarn it takes to make a 60 scarf. Want to hang on to my money for now but do want some ManosdelUruguay Allegria. [/quote said:


> So glad you and family had a lovely time-- that is important for everyone.
> 
> Your request for yarn requirements reminded me-- one of the exercise gals this morning had the neatest "scarf" made from the yarn used for the ruffle scarves but not done like that. The yarn was one that opens to a mesh but the crafter had kept it together and finger crocheted a very long fat "string" that was about 2 inches across, maybe 60 or 72 inches long, and then Carole had draped & looped it a couple times very loosely around her neck. Yarn had some sparkle as lots of that does. Would make a very fast present and certainly added to her outfit.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Been raining all day, and now that it is dark and the temps dropping it looks pretty shiny and slippery out there. It is suppose to snow but not sure when that will happen.
Made one batch of praline cookies today. Finished cards and went out for a walk and cut greens for the tables. And that is what I am taking a break from now, setting the tables. We are up to 21, I thin DH and I will be waiting on the tables.
Back to work.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Was your DH killed on the job? If I shouldn't have asked, please don't answer. It must be painful to talk about.


Yes, policeman, killed on duty. Both girls were almost grown, one with first grandchild and other a freshman in college and I DID have a good education so all that helped. Sometimes it is painful but not like this. I still have people who have just met me tell me how much they liked my husband so have managed to toughen up a bit on that score.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is tragic - prayers and healing energy zooming to comfort the families. --- sam



KateB said:


> There has been a dreadful accident in the centre of Glasgow, the driver of a refuse lorry reportedly had a heart attack at the wheel and the lorry has mown down a lot of pedestrians. It seems to have travelled along the pavement for about 300 metres. They are reporting that there are several fatalities and many injured.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> .
> Last week I fell down a few steps again and I am still a bit sore today. I am watching myself closely doing steps now that I have fallen twice in a few weeks. Fortunately it was only a short distance each time, but not what I want to endure. I do see my doctor in the first half of January so I can discuss this with her as well. It just slows me down on getting things done right now.


Hopefully this was just your being hurried and not paying enough attention-- if you were my age your daughters would be fussing about it. Do take care!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where does one get corn shucks in the middle of the winter? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Masa is the mixture of finely ground corn meal, lard or shortening, water, and salt that goes around the meat--then the whole thing is wrapped in a corn shuck and steamed.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> just in case you need a last minute gift you might choose these. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ilikeknitting.com/pattern-sets/downtown-snowflakes-set-hat-and-mittens/


Very cute, Sam-- if I read it right they might be similar to Downton Abbey stuff, right?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

[I am so delighted to have this recipe, Sam. I have been buy boxes of Russell Stovers' turtles for years. They are delicious. I guess the squares of chocolate are baking chocolate?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> where does one get corn shucks in the middle of the winter? --- sam


If your town has a sizeable Mex population you might find them in grocery stores year-round. In the produce section.

And I did check sugar today-- no cubes, we had 7 not counting cocoanut sugar, which I don't think is really sugar???? There were far more types of artificial or alternative sugars than real sugars.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful yarn. I liked Otoño, Otoño and Otoño. would make great socks or shawl.

if you have yarn that matches in type and diameter what you are going to use you could always co30 - knit four inches - unravel and measure. otherwise buy more than you think you need. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> I also need to find out how many yard of yarn it takes to make a 60 scarf. Want to hang on to my money for now but do want some ManosdelUruguay Allegria. Have any of you used it. It is 445 yards to the hank and you are not guaranteed that two hanks will match because of the way it is dyed. There is a site called https://manosyarns.com/the_yarns/allegria. I am looking at the Pindos colorway.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hopefully this was just your being hurried and not paying enough attention-- if you were my age your daughters would be fussing about it. Do take care!


I have no daughters so no fussing about it. I told the boys of the first time, but not the second time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello friends. Just popping in quickly to wish everyone a very happy Christmas before I start the last of the Christmas tasks. I hope it is a good one for everyone and that 2015 brings us all peace, good health and happiness.
> Blessings to you all from Denise in Sydney (where it is raining so the outside jobs won't get done today)


Love Santa on the beach. We've had a miserable cold rain all day. No white Christmas for us.
Hope you have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I finished a Barbie doll outfit to send to my great niece. She will receive it after Christmas as she lives a few states away from me. I am trying to finish bridal shower gifts to be given this Sunday as well.
> Last week I fell down a few steps again and I am still a bit sore today. I am watching myself closely doing steps now that I have fallen twice in a few weeks. Fortunately it was only a short distance each time, but not what I want to endure. I do see my doctor in the first half of January so I can discuss this with her as well. It just slows me down on getting things done right now.


Please be careful. I hate the idea of you being in pain. You work so much and do so much for others.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> just in case you need a last minute gift you might choose these. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ilikeknitting.com/pattern-sets/downtown-snowflakes-set-hat-and-mittens/


Very pretty. But thank goodness my Christmas knitting is done!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, he is only #12 in the world to have had these computers implanted- so hic-ups are pretty much to be expected- the day Margaret, Maryanne and I visited he was in top form- but I know he is finding it hard that things are so tough for me at present- this is why I must keep my distance for a bit. His blood pressure the other morning was 255 over something or other- that was when he ended up overnight in Hospital.


Will keep Alastair in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yes, policeman, killed on duty. Both girls were almost grown, one with first grandchild and other a freshman in college and I DID have a good education so all that helped. Sometimes it is painful but not like this. I still have people who have just met me tell me how much they liked my husband so have managed to toughen up a bit on that score.


I'm so sorry for your loss. My husband has been gone for almost 30 years but all my children were grown. Sometimes it seems like yesterday.
I'm like you...working helped get me through the first months.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you should walk a little instead of running all the time. --- sam



pacer said:


> I finished a Barbie doll outfit to send to my great niece. She will receive it after Christmas as she lives a few states away from me. I am trying to finish bridal shower gifts to be given this Sunday as well.
> Last week I fell down a few steps again and I am still a bit sore today. I am watching myself closely doing steps now that I have fallen twice in a few weeks. Fortunately it was only a short distance each time, but not what I want to endure. I do see my doctor in the first half of January so I can discuss this with her as well. It just slows me down on getting things done right now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok - no gasps or heart flutters - I have never watched downton abbey. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Very cute, Sam-- if I read it right they might be similar to Downton Abbey stuff, right?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not sure - I would think Hershey's kisses would work with a tiny bit of shortening added. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> [I am so delighted to have this recipe, Sam. I have been buy boxes of Russell Stovers' turtles for years. They are delicious. I guess the squares of chocolate are baking chocolate?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> I'm not sure - I would think Hershey's kisses would work with a tiny bit of shortening added. --- sam


If you use squares, be sure they ARE NOT the unsweetened kind-- think the recipe calls for semi-sweet.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for the kind words on the fishing flies. They are much appreciated. Praying for those with problems and a bit worried about those in the way of the storms. Just learned that some doctors now believe in the power of prayer and say that they can prove it works. Didn't we already know this and the power of prayer warriors?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> where does one get corn shucks in the middle of the winter? --- sam


They are available at the smaller independent grocery (in the next community from me) at this time of year.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pacer please slow down just a tad. It pains my heart to think of you falling not once but twice. This isn't good as I'm sure you are well aware. 

Finishing up my last cowl for gifts. Didn't knit as much this year or so it feels that way. Haven't even started baking yet and didn't make it to grocery store today. Have dcctor appointment late morning tomorrow so guess I'll go do the shopping afterwards. 

It is dreary and rainy today and predicted for the rest of the week too. In fact weather report says some areas here may get snow flurries. I hope not; just not in the frame of mind to deal with it. 

Monday the 29th will take DD to airport in Atlanta to fly up to NYC again. Praying the weather up there is good. She's a little nervous flying alone. 

Terrible about the Glasgow accident. Glad to hear that Bella is home for Christmas. Margaret traveling mercies for you and David. Anyone else traveling the same wishes for you. 

A big Christmas hug to everyone {{{{{HUG}}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, safe travels for your long trip, at least there are no worries about ice & snow.


No- and not even hot, though with airconditioned cars that is not such a problem now. Ice and snow not nearly as easy to deal with.
And petrol is at the lowest price for years (at least here don't know avoout Victoria). And after NZ I will look at our highs and think how low it is compared to NZ. The highest price we paid there was almost a $1 a litre more than the cheap price we have now. But the lowest we paid there was 50c a litre more than when it was expensive over here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok - no gasps or heart flutters - I have never watched downton abbey. --- sam


snap!

(actually I seem to recollect that that is a term not understood by others. Comes from the card game Snap and when two cards match the first to say snap and put their hand on the pile gets all the cards. The goal being to get the whole pack. So snap means a pair, thus neither have I ever watched Downton Abbey.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> A friend at work and I were laughing at the thought of a real turtle being dipped in chocolate. Of course we thought of the turtle being alive and fighting the process. Gave us a wonderful laugh today. Of course we didn't think that you would think such thoughts for any length of time or at all, but the vision was quite humorous.


I must admit that the turtle in my mind was always alive as well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I finished a Barbie doll outfit to send to my great niece. She will receive it after Christmas as she lives a few states away from me. I am trying to finish bridal shower gifts to be given this Sunday as well.
> Last week I fell down a few steps again and I am still a bit sore today. I am watching myself closely doing steps now that I have fallen twice in a few weeks. Fortunately it was only a short distance each time, but not what I want to endure. I do see my doctor in the first half of January so I can discuss this with her as well. It just slows me down on getting things done right now.


Glad you are seeing the doctor soon- twice in a short time does need to be checked in case something is causing it- could it be vision so you are not seeing the depth of the steps well?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Will keep Alastair in my prayers.
> Junek


Thank you June!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Interesting --- I know we have cube sugar---for fancy teas, etc. I haven't looked for it lately either --- makes me wonder if it's still available in the grocery stores. I'll have to look when I go tomorrow.


We have cubed sugar in our stores here. I buy it from time to tone for the grandchildren. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> There has been a dreadful accident in the centre of Glasgow, the driver of a refuse lorry reportedly had a heart attack at the wheel and the lorry has mown down a lot of pedestrians. It seems to have travelled along the pavement for about 300 metres. They are reporting that there are several fatalities and many injured.


Oh that is so sad healing thoughts going out to all those affected by this tragedy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yes, policeman, killed on duty. Both girls were almost grown, one with first grandchild and other a freshman in college and I DID have a good education so all that helped. Sometimes it is painful but not like this. I still have people who have just met me tell me how much they liked my husband so have managed to toughen up a bit on that score.


That is so sad, too many lose their lives in the line of duty, nice to know he is still remembered fondly by others.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'm not sure - I would think Hershey's kisses would work with a tiny bit of shortening added. --- sam


I use 2 cups chocolate chips, 1/4 cup butter & 1/4 bar parowax, melt in microwave & dip the chocolates. Works great. Sometimes if I'm slow I have to re heat it.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, you be very careful. 
Kansas g-ma. So sorry, must have been awful.
My youngest loved sugar cubes when he was young. My mom used to keep them in a sugar bowl, so when she would make tea they would be handy.
So many sad things happening all over the world. Hate to turn on the news.
Just had some popcorn for my dinner tonight. 
I'm with Gwen, Christmas hugs to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If your town has a sizeable Mex population you might find them in grocery stores year-round. In the produce section.
> 
> And I did check sugar today-- no cubes, we had 7 not counting cocoanut sugar, which I don't think is really sugar???? There were far more types of artificial or alternative sugars than real sugars.


I didn't count the coconut sugar either, or the artifical ones. But more sugars in our case- though the supply of articficial ones is not far behind.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I keep coming onto the computer to do things and get distracted.

The surgeon was very pleased with David's progress today- though he is not so sure himself yet! Has another week off which he appreciates- maybe when we get back he will feel up to doing some of the things he wanted to get done while off sick. But after seeing the doctor he did do a couple of things- and I left him at the last place for the long 10 minute walk home so he is slowly picking up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe you should walk a little instead of running all the time. --- sam


Maybe she fell to make her slow down? (re Pacer)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yes, policeman, killed on duty. Both girls were almost grown, one with first grandchild and other a freshman in college and I DID have a good education so all that helped. Sometimes it is painful but not like this. I still have people who have just met me tell me how much they liked my husband so have managed to toughen up a bit on that score.


We talked the other day about our different lives, with my DH being a musician and yours a cop, but you had a whole different set of worries. Loads of love to you and thank you for being the wife of a cop. Not an easy task as not only does he sacrifice to save others, but so do you. They say behind every great man is a great woman. Thank you for your service behind the scene. I feel a special thanks as we are still raw from losing a young policeman in the last few months. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, those falls do seem to come in groups. I had two bad ones within about a month this last year. One outside and one getting out of the jaccuzzi. Please take extra care. So glad you weren't hurt too badly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Very cute, Sam-- if I read it right they might be similar to Downton Abbey stuff, right?


Speaking of Downton Abbey. Some friends of my son sent us a Downton Abbey Christmas card with Lord Grahamthon in the middle. Too funny. Lord Grahamthon is their son, Graham, about 4 yrs. old and a handsome little dude. His face is put in on a character standing in front. Really precious.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If your town has a sizeable Mex population you might find them in grocery stores year-round. In the produce section.
> 
> And I did check sugar today-- no cubes, we had 7 not counting cocoanut sugar, which I don't think is really sugar???? There were far more types of artificial or alternative sugars than real sugars.


Must be hard to find cubed sugar today with all the sugar in little bags.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kansas, sorry you lost your DH. I'm glad you loved teaching and had a great bunch of kids that first year. Really makes me feel blessed to have my DH, who turned 83 in September.
Julie, healing energy sent for Alistair.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> We talked the other day about our different lives, with my DH being a musician and yours a cop, but you had a whole different set of worries. Loads of love to you and thank you for being the wife of a cop. Not an easy task as not only does he sacrifice to save others, but so do you. They say behind every great man is a great woman. Thank you for your service behind the scene. I feel a special thanks as we are still raw from losing a young policeman in the last few months. Hugs.


Couldn't have said this better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, Surely he is in the medical books with this operation. I do hope the hiccups are small and that the blood pressure is able to be controlled. That high is terrible. Hope it has come down. Nice to know he is concerned about you, but sad that his health is such that you must not be in contact.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> ok - no gasps or heart flutters - I have never watched downton abbey. --- sam


I love it. There are some wonderful knitting patterns from the show. I love period pieces and sometimes feel I was born in the wrong time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> No- and not even hot, though with airconditioned cars that is not such a problem now. Ice and snow not nearly as easy to deal with.
> And petrol is at the lowest price for years (at least here don't know avoout Victoria). And after NZ I will look at our highs and think how low it is compared to NZ. The highest price we paid there was almost a $1 a litre more than the cheap price we have now. But the lowest we paid there was 50c a litre more than when it was expensive over here.


New Zealand sounds like an expensive place to live.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I must admit that the turtle in my mind was always alive as well!


Love it. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I keep coming onto the computer to do things and get distracted.
> 
> The surgeon was very pleased with David's progress today- though he is not so sure himself yet! Has another week off which he appreciates- maybe when we get back he will feel up to doing some of the things he wanted to get done while off sick. But after seeing the doctor he did do a couple of things- and I left him at the last place for the long 10 minute walk home so he is slowly picking up.


That does sound like some improvement from just sleeping and fever. Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I cancelled my lunch with my friend. Didn't get anything much done today as I was so tired and I really need to clean and still get birthday presents. Thankfully my friend said Next Year is fine. LOL That does sound funny doesn't it. Amazing that another year is almost done and a new to begin. DH read something about 2016 and it sounded years away and then I suddenly realized it was next year. How can that be. My grandsons are now almost as tall as me and the baby, DGD, is up to my shoulders now. :shock:

Gwennie, you sure did knit up a storm last year when you did all those animal hats.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> New Zealand sounds like an expensive place to live.


Other things were a lot cheaper though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Heidi paid $2.02/gal today - some places are under two dollars - it is a wonderful thing when you stop for gas but it is doing the economy no good - a lot of people are going to be going out of business or at least laying off if this continues. who says congress controls (heaven forbid) - it's actually the petroleum industry. --- sam



darowil said:


> No- and not even hot, though with airconditioned cars that is not such a problem now. Ice and snow not nearly as easy to deal with.
> And petrol is at the lowest price for years (at least here don't know avoout Victoria). And after NZ I will look at our highs and think how low it is compared to NZ. The highest price we paid there was almost a $1 a litre more than the cheap price we have now. But the lowest we paid there was 50c a litre more than when it was expensive over here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kansas, sorry you lost your DH. I'm glad you loved teaching and had a great bunch of kids that first year. Really makes me feel blessed to have my DH, who turned 83 in September.
> Julie, healing energy sent for Alistair.


I'll let him know next time he feels well enough to call me! My other brother Alexander just 'terminated' his Christmas call in a hurry- he was baby-sitting the two GD's and the youngest was screaming. Good thing I know my little brothers well, or I might take offense!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> Heidi paid $2.02/gal today - some places are under two dollars - it is a wonderful thing when you stop for gas but it is doing the economy no good - a lot of people are going to be going out of business or at least laying off if this continues. who says congress controls (heaven forbid) - it's actually the petroleum industry. --- sam


Our area has mostly oilfield jobs & things are slowing down alot so that is scary for the young people, I'm sure my youngest sons job is safe but a little nervous about the other & he's the one with the family.
My car is a diesel & it is still $1.23/liter here although gas is now 0.90/ liter in town. Obviously they are gouging the diesel users so they can get the truckers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, Surely he is in the medical books with this operation. I do hope the hiccups are small and that the blood pressure is able to be controlled. That high is terrible. Hope it has come down. Nice to know he is concerned about you, but sad that his health is such that you must not be in contact.


I took the step of talking with the SIL- she is first and foremost 'Business woman and Scientist' but Al was out working in the garage so he must have been feeling very much better than yesterday. I guess he could be being followed by someone or other.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> New Zealand sounds like an expensive place to live.


You take the costs as they come, dear!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Darowil, I'm glad your DH is feeling better, hope btw him & Maryann are well for your trip.
Pacer, I also think you need to slow down & now take anymore falls, good thing you didn't hurt yourself too badly.
Julie, I sure hope they get your brothers blood preasure under contol soon, over 200 is getting into the scary area.
We had a nice get together tonight. DS2 was happy with both the print I had framed for him & the redone old window. I just about fell over when I opened my gift from him, he gave me an Apple laptop OMG, I guess he really appreciated all the painting, etc I helped him with. I must say I am somewhat intimidated by those computers & like using the IPad as it is so easy to use.
I was so tired tonight, I fell asleep watching TV, something I rarely do, I think I better soon get to bed. We were invited to a Christmas party tonight, DH went after the kids went home but I was just too pooped to go, too many late nights in a row.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just dropping by to wish everyone a Happy Christmas and New Year in case I'm unable to do so later. May 2015 bring good health and good cheer throughout the year. 
Off to England and the in laws this morning; MIL had a fall yesterday and FIL wasn't able to lift her so called in the neighbours so now she's in bed. Doctor said she was likely to have been affected by chest infection and has prescribed antibiotic, but I think this will finally persuade them to allow us to put in a stair lift again. They had given away the one which was installed!!
I just hope they are up to Christmas as there is a family get-together on 25th next door to them at DHs brothers. They would hate to miss it.
Such sad news from Glasgow. I used to work in a pub in Queen St as a student, and still have friends living in Glasgow but haven't heard from them yet.... I hope your brother's bp improves, Julie and that you enjoy your NZ Christmas. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> where does one get corn shucks in the middle of the winter? --- sam


Sam, here in Texas corn shucks are sold in the grocery store. They are dried and I understand that they need to be soaked in water before using. Anyway, they are all over the place.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> ok - no gasps or heart flutters - I have never watched downton abbey. --- sam


You are not alone, Sam - not have I!  :wink:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My computer is on the sick list but will have to wait a bit before it goes to the hospital. I am on DH's and it seems so strange. As usual, I left some projects to the last minute. I finished u p the 10 shopping totes I am giving the women in my life. I have scarves for the younger boys and they are almost finished. Right now I can't find the felt that I was going to use for the dragon teeth..re the scarves I am making the boys are fire breathing dragons.
We are having our Christmas meal on the 24th as some of the family have to work Christmas day. Each of the families are bringing something. I don't know what and if feels so strange to not be planning the meal. DH will cook the meat and I will make dinner rolls. I have to do that tomorrow (the 23re) as we have only one oven. I will make 2 or 3 hundred dinner rolls as the kids like to load their freezers. I use the bread machine to fix the dough so it is a fairly easy job. I do make small rolls too so that helps. I hope to get fudge and peanut brittle made also. Will have to wait and see how the times goes.
In case I don't made it back on the computer tomorrow, I want to wish each one a wonderful, joyous Christmas. 
Good evening and happy knitting. Marilyn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh dear I am quite a way behind..... We still dont have DD celiac results yet, I have been told to ring again on the 5th Jan. Oh well, anyway whatever is going on must be diet related. She has been careful the last 3 days and NO vomiting.

I went to a friends for dinner last night, there are 5 of us good friends and each year we do a Kris Kringle and dinner. Really enjoyed it. We just had chicken, sliced turkey breast and ham, 3 salads, a baked potato each and a yummy rasberry cheesecake. Good food and good company.  Now for some catching up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I have missed something. What implants has your brother had? His blood pressure was not good.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Please be careful and hold the handrail. Xx


Quite so, Pacer. I can imagine it will slow you up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil, I am so pleased that the surgeon's report was positive. I do hope DH picks up quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Darowil, I'm glad your DH is feeling better, hope btw him & Maryann are well for your trip.
> Pacer, I also think you need to slow down & now take anymore falls, good thing you didn't hurt yourself too badly.
> Julie, I sure hope they get your brothers blood preasure under contol soon, over 200 is getting into the scary area.
> We had a nice get together tonight. DS2 was happy with both the print I had framed for him & the redone old window. I just about fell over when I opened my gift from him, he gave me an Apple laptop OMG, I guess he really appreciated all the painting, etc I helped him with. I must say I am somewhat intimidated by those computers & like using the IPad as it is so easy to use.
> I was so tired tonight, I fell asleep watching TV, something I rarely do, I think I better soon get to bed. We were invited to a Christmas party tonight, DH went after the kids went home but I was just too pooped to go, too many late nights in a row.


That is what they are working with the implanted computers for, Bonnie. They interface directly with the Median Nerve- and download what they have done once a week to the 'Controller' (not sure exactly who?). On his way to Hospital last week, it was so bad on the stairs coming down he had to take them sitting, and vomitted several times things were so out of kilter- yet by the next day he was up and walking, and threatening to discharge himself! He is badly allergic to all the known drug methods of controlling BP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just dropping by to wish everyone a Happy Christmas and New Year in case I'm unable to do so later. May 2015 bring good health and good cheer throughout the year.
> Off to England and the in laws this morning; MIL had a fall yesterday and FIL wasn't able to lift her so called in the neighbours so now she's in bed. Doctor said she was likely to have been affected by chest infection and has prescribed antibiotic, but I think this will finally persuade them to allow us to put in a stair lift again. They had given away the one which was installed!!
> I just hope they are up to Christmas as there is a family get-together on 25th next door to them at DHs brothers. They would hate to miss it.
> Such sad news from Glasgow. I used to work in a pub in Queen St as a student, and still have friends living in Glasgow but haven't heard from them yet.... I hope your brother's bp improves, Julie and that you enjoy your NZ Christmas. Hugs to everyone.


You are so good Lin being prepared to replace the Stair lift- my friend Geraldine in Pekapeka could do with one- she just took a bad tumble down her bottom flight of steps- was lucky not to break her neck.
I've deliberately banned myself from the news- to much negativity- the world will still be there when I am able to cope again.
Alastair was well enough to ring me last night- he may be coming round with his oldest Lisa- the Engineer- to bring me her Christmas Present. Can't drive himself- because of double vision.
Lisa has a new yellow car, so I will know when it is them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I have missed something. What implants has your brother had? His blood pressure was not good.


They are two circular (disc) computers about 1 1/2 inches diameter- in the lower fore arm- he cannot take the standard pills- seriously allergic to them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Julie. I am with it now. I have had a few days sporadic KP emails. I think I missed your posting. It seems to be OK now.
Do enjoy your visitors.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Lovely to see you back Caren. I'm sure you will be glad to see the back of 2014 and I pray that 2015 will be better for you. xx


 :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi everyone finally found time to pop in,will need to do a power of catchup but with one thing and another not had much computer time.Sad news from Glasgow not helped but an idiot posting an awful post about the tragedy, but the police are looking into it ,hope he gets what he deserves.
On a lighter note getting a visit from youngest GS and his mum as they wont manage Christmas day as she is working Christmas morning DS is working Christmas afternoon,both work in hospitals.Finished all the shopping gifts all wrapped now just for the big day.Hugs and good wishes for all xx


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, you will love your new IPad. You certainly earned it. Still, very thoughtful of DS.
Julie, hope your DB and dear niece do make a visit.
Three a.m. And I'm awake. Probably good thing as I still have things to pack and do. I can nap in car if necessary.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny and windy Surrey. Heard from the hospital yesterday that my eye appointments will not be until the new year, I am doing better with my new glasses but still have to limit my computer use.

The gks are coming today and will stay overnight. We are going to make cakes and desserts for Christmas. Also prepare and wrap their presents for Mum and Dad.

Important News ****LM does believe in Santa, she met him twice in Lapland and he remembered seeing her the second time. And no she didn't pull his beard. Apparently everything was soooooooo magical, with elves and snow.

I would like to take this opportunity of wishing everyone of my dear friends on the Tea Party Seasons Greetings and a very happy and healthy 2015. It was so lovely to meet so many of you back in October.

I'll close with a photo of my little visitor this morning, he just loves fig rolls...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We had a hot day around 36 (High 90s) but only hot one so thats fine. Nice weather for the next week - both here and Melbourne where we plan to be for Christmas.


Wow! We didnt get that hot here (thank goodness) not ready for mid 30s just yet. 28c here today (Tues), 21c tomorrow and supposed to be sunny and 25c Christmas day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 24.

Well, I havent commented much, just trying to catch up a bit.

Darowill... I hope David and Maryanne are both starting to feel better and you dont get Maryannes "bug". It is a long way to travel being the only driver. Take care.

Very interesting all the talk about different types of sugar.. re marzipan. My mum just LOVES marzipan, I like it but cant eat very much.. bit sikly for me. No I dont make it so cant help anyone with that. LOL

Have been keeping a close "eye" on all the turtle talk. LOL.... I will wait for Darrowil to make it and announce how they turned out before I try them here.

Bother... I cant remember what else I wanted to say. Anyway, bedtime for me. Goodnight all, stay warm and safe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Julie. I am with it now. I have had a few days sporadic KP emails. I think I missed your posting. It seems to be OK now.
> Do enjoy your visitors.


Just by the by, have never yet had problems with emails not coming through (this will really tempt fate!) Although this week was so fraught there is a lot of the LP I simply have not read.
It will be really nice to see Lisa- don't get to meet up often enough.

Edit There is an oops there- I thought I was replying to Norma, on the Lace Party, we both socialise at both Parties.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hi everyone finally found time to pop in,will need to do a power of catchup but with one thing and another not had much computer time.Sad news from Glasgow not helped but an idiot posting an awful post about the tragedy, but the police are looking into it ,hope he gets what he deserves.
> On a lighter note getting a visit from youngest GS and his mum as they wont manage Christmas day as she is working Christmas morning DS is working Christmas afternoon,both work in hospitals.Finished all the shopping gifts all wrapped now just for the big day.Hugs and good wishes for all xx


Lovely to 'see' you again, Agnes! It does seem to be a twenty first Century problem, these idiots that try to milk public situations for some weird gain of their own.
Great that you will have a visit from the DGS!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, you will love your new IPad. You certainly earned it. Still, very thoughtful of DS.
> Julie, hope your DB and dear niece do make a visit.
> Three a.m. And I'm awake. Probably good thing as I still have things to pack and do. I can nap in car if necessary.


They will have to accept that chaos is even more in control!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi. I am so glad LM still believes and Lapland was so magical :thumbup: 
I am glad your new specs are helping you a little.
Love your visitor and he is welcome to fig rolls!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Sam, here in Texas corn shucks are sold in the grocery store. They are dried and I understand that they need to be soaked in water before using. Anyway, they are all over the place.


Our Aldi stores carry them also, but then we have a very large Hispanic population in our area so most of the stores carry them and we have quite a few Mexican specialty stores.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn...I've never had much success in making fudge -- all the others turn out great, but my fudge is always a little dry. Any secrets or good recipe you can pass along? One of my fondest memories is my two older sisters coming home over the holidays (they are 11 & 12 years older than me so were in Minneapolis working when I was barely in grade school) and making fudge. I don't think they used any marshmallow fluff or marshmallows back then.



Railyn said:


> My computer is on the sick list but will have to wait a bit before it goes to the hospital. I am on DH's and it seems so strange. As usual, I left some projects to the last minute. I finished u p the 10 shopping totes I am giving the women in my life. I have scarves for the younger boys and they are almost finished. Right now I can't find the felt that I was going to use for the dragon teeth..re the scarves I am making the boys are fire breathing dragons.
> We are having our Christmas meal on the 24th as some of the family have to work Christmas day. Each of the families are bringing something. I don't know what and if feels so strange to not be planning the meal. DH will cook the meat and I will make dinner rolls. I have to do that tomorrow (the 23re) as we have only one oven. I will make 2 or 3 hundred dinner rolls as the kids like to load their freezers. I use the bread machine to fix the dough so it is a fairly easy job. I do make small rolls too so that helps. I hope to get fudge and peanut brittle made also. Will have to wait and see how the times goes.
> In case I don't made it back on the computer tomorrow, I want to wish each one a wonderful, joyous Christmas.
> Good evening and happy knitting. Marilyn


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok - no gasps or heart flutters - I have never watched downton abbey. --- sam


Neither have I, Sam. I tried but just could not get interested in it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words on the fishing flies. They are much appreciated. Praying for those with problems and a bit worried about those in the way of the storms. Just learned that some doctors now believe in the power of prayer and say that they can prove it works. Didn't we already know this and the power of prayer warriors?


We've definitely proved it!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> snap!
> 
> (actually I seem to recollect that that is a term not understood by others. Comes from the card game Snap and when two cards match the first to say snap and put their hand on the pile gets all the cards. The goal being to get the whole pack. So snap means a pair, thus neither have I ever watched Downton Abbey.)


That makes three of us. But ask me about the new shows, Scorpion and NCIS New Orleans, and we can have a conversation!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> I keep coming onto the computer to do things and get distracted.
> 
> The surgeon was very pleased with David's progress today- though he is not so sure himself yet! Has another week off which he appreciates- maybe when we get back he will feel up to doing some of the things he wanted to get done while off sick. But after seeing the doctor he did do a couple of things- and I left him at the last place for the long 10 minute walk home so he is slowly picking up.


I'm so glad to hear the Dr is pleased with his progress. But, I'm still sure, like most men, he wanted to be well the day after surgery.
Praying you'll have a safe trip and rest often, since you're the only one driving.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We talked the other day about our different lives, with my DH being a musician and yours a cop, but you had a whole different set of worries. Loads of love to you and thank you for being the wife of a cop. Not an easy task as not only does he sacrifice to save others, but so do you. They say behind every great man is a great woman. Thank you for your service behind the scene. I feel a special thanks as we are still raw from losing a young policeman in the last few months. Hugs.


Darlene expressed my feelings much better than I could 
The family of police officers have to be really strong, knowing their loved one may not come home.
Hugs, sister of my heart!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My computer is on the sick list but will have to wait a bit before it goes to the hospital. I am on DH's and it seems so strange. As usual, I left some projects to the last minute. I finished u p the 10 shopping totes I am giving the women in my life. I have scarves for the younger boys and they are almost finished. Right now I can't find the felt that I was going to use for the dragon teeth..re the scarves I am making the boys are fire breathing dragons.
> We are having our Christmas meal on the 24th as some of the family have to work Christmas day. Each of the families are bringing something. I don't know what and if feels so strange to not be planning the meal. DH will cook the meat and I will make dinner rolls. I have to do that tomorrow (the 23re) as we have only one oven. I will make 2 or 3 hundred dinner rolls as the kids like to load their freezers. I use the bread machine to fix the dough so it is a fairly easy job. I do make small rolls too so that helps. I hope to get fudge and peanut brittle made also. Will have to wait and see how the times goes.
> In case I don't made it back on the computer tomorrow, I want to wish each one a wonderful, joyous Christmas.
> Good evening and happy knitting. Marilyn


Merry Christmas, Marilyn, and to your family. Hope your computer is soon well. Enjoy your family!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hi everyone finally found time to pop in,will need to do a power of catchup but with one thing and another not had much computer time.Sad news from Glasgow not helped but an idiot posting an awful post about the tragedy, but the police are looking into it ,hope he gets what he deserves.
> On a lighter note getting a visit from youngest GS and his mum as they wont manage Christmas day as she is working Christmas morning DS is working Christmas afternoon,both work in hospitals.Finished all the shopping gifts all wrapped now just for the big day.Hugs and good wishes for all xx


I'm glad you had time to pop in!! Please thank your family members who work in hospitals. So often, they're under-appreciated! They see us at our worse and still treat us with compassion.
Merry Christmas to you and yours,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and windy Surrey. Heard from the hospital yesterday that my eye appointments will not be until the new year, I am doing better with my new glasses but still have to limit my computer use.
> 
> The gks are coming today and will stay overnight. We are going to make cakes and desserts for Christmas. Also prepare and wrap their presents for Mum and Dad.
> 
> ...


I hope your eyes aren't giving you too much trouble. It sounds as if the Lapland trip was magical!!
Enjoy the DGKs.
I see your visitor got a treat!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, 
I'm not even going to say that I might get caught up, whenever I do, I seem to end up busier than a cranberry merchant, so I'll just say that I'm here and a bourbon vanilla ice cream recipe is a great thing to wake up too. lol I'll have to go back and save a bunch of recipes I think. 
Darowil, thank you for the summary, I haven't looked at it yet, but I'm going to do that now. 
Hope that everyone is having a happy and healthy Christmas, I did see at the end of last weeks, that Railyn is cancer free, thank goodness, what a wonderful thing. 
We've just been crazy busy here, we thought that we'd be able to just relax most of last week, but ended up having to run one place or another most every day. 
Ryssa is more bossy everyday, and thinks she needs to have the last word on everything. It's a good thing she's so small, she's rather spoiled at this point, not in a bad or obnoxious way, but she is spoiled. lol 
Okay, out of the book and on to the rest of the tp.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone,
> I'm not even going to say that I might get caught up, whenever I do, I seem to end up busier than a cranberry merchant, so I'll just say that I'm here and a bourbon vanilla ice cream recipe is a great thing to wake up too. lol I'll have to go back and save a bunch of recipes I think.
> Darowil, thank you for the summary, I haven't looked at it yet, but I'm going to do that now.
> Hope that everyone is having a happy and healthy Christmas, I did see at the end of last weeks, that Railyn is cancer free, thank goodness, what a wonderful thing.
> ...


so good to see you again Kaye Jo, I got up to do some more work, but am already tired after bagging the fubbish Must go back to bed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> This summary is up to last night- as my mouse was playing up last night I couldn't use the computer so needed to write the summary part this morning- so will now go and check last nights posts to add to this if I can manage it in the time I have-only one addition. Would be the very morning I slept late as well wouldn't it?
> 
> *SUMMARY 12/12/14*
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, and wonderful news on Shirleys GD, doing so well in school. 

I hope that Puplover is feeling better soon, with or without the procedure. 

June, I hope that Arthur left, and doesn't come back for a repeat visit anytime soon. 

Purplefi, I hope the eyes are doing better soon. 

Kathleendoris, I hope that the internet issues are solved soon, I do not know what is wrong with people these days and all the hacking and such going on. 

Ohio Tami, I do hope that some solution can be found for you mothers care, and that it is a suitable solution for all parties involved. 

Okay, I think I got everyone now. 
Hugs for a better day for everyone. 
And happy Christmas eve to our people in Aussie and NZ who are a day or so ahead of us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > This summary is up to last night- as my mouse was playing up last night I couldn't use the computer so needed to write the summary part this morning- so will now go and check last nights posts to add to this if I can manage it in the time I have-only one addition. Would be the very morning I slept late as well wouldn't it?
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> * The picture tells it all! Love to you all! MERRY CHRISTMAS! *


How pretty!! 
We love you to Shirley!!!!!!!!!!!!
Merry Christmas to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, how did you like the fruitcake? It seems to get more moist after a day or so, have to keep it in the fridge or it will mould.


I really like it! DD's friends liked it and so did she--and it's been in the fridge, but I don't think it's going to last long enough to worry about spoilage. LOL I ate two more pieces last night!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just don't do what my DH did when he spilt coffee over his - used the hairdryer (on hot!) and then melted several of the keys! That was a few years ago now and the computer is still working, but he doesn't use the keys much. :lol:


 :shock: 
I'm impressed that the thing is still working.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I took the step of talking with the SIL- she is first and foremost 'Business woman and Scientist' but Al was out working in the garage so he must have been feeling very much better than yesterday. I guess he could be being followed by someone or other.


Continued Healing Wishes coming his way from NY.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!!! I have a little brown dog (Ryssa) running around my foot stool, trying to figure out how to get up there to get to the whipped cream in my coffee, she's now telling me all about how awful I am, that I'm not letting her drink it. lol
She's funny, she'll jump down off of things, but not jump up onto things, I have to pick her up when she wants in the chair.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Just dropping by to wish everyone a Happy Christmas and New Year in case I'm unable to do so later. May 2015 bring good health and good cheer throughout the year.
> Off to England and the in laws this morning; MIL had a fall yesterday and FIL wasn't able to lift her so called in the neighbours so now she's in bed. Doctor said she was likely to have been affected by chest infection and has prescribed antibiotic, but I think this will finally persuade them to allow us to put in a stair lift again. They had given away the one which was installed!!
> I just hope they are up to Christmas as there is a family get-together on 25th next door to them at DHs brothers. They would hate to miss it.
> Such sad news from Glasgow. I used to work in a pub in Queen St as a student, and still have friends living in Glasgow but haven't heard from them yet.... I hope your brother's bp improves, Julie and that you enjoy your NZ Christmas. Hugs to everyone.


I probably missed you, but hope you had a wonderful trip and hope that MIL is able to participate in Christmas festivities.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> where does one get corn shucks in the middle of the winter? --- sam


We can buy bags of them at the grocery, cleaned and flattened, so no prep work involved with those except soaking them in water to soften them. I'm not sure where they come from originally.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Betty, it's good that you talked about your depression, lets others out there that also are going through it to know that they aren't alone. And we want to be able to be here for you no matter the issue, you are special and do so much. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!

How about a Christmas time group hug too?
 HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It runs in a lot of families and people try to hide it. It is nice to know that there is hope and that people do love and care about each of us. I know that you are going through a trying time in your life right now, but you have a whole world of people loving you and caring for you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!! Wow!! Lots of goodies to munch on....yikes after I get on the scale, so I'll just stay away from all temptation...NOT!!! I'll be making rum balls as they are my son's favorite holiday treat. Here is wishing you, your family and everyone at this weekend's Tea Party a very Merry Christmas, Happy Holiday or whatever you celebrate, may it be merry and bright!


Rum Balls!! That's what I forgot to make, thank you, I'll have to run and get the rum but at least they are fairly quick to make. lol. 
Have a happy Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!
By the way, we are heading to Yellowstone again this summer, in July this time. :wink:
Then the Grand Canyon in September. 
I'm taking many layers and warmer ones at that, on both occasions. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The absolute deadline is March 11 (2015) I have 80 days of notice left- determined to keep as much as possible of my 'investments' over the years- ie., no garage sales here!


I agree, if at all possible, take it with you to the new place. Just think how organized you'll be after you unpack everything.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear I am quite a way behind..... We still dont have DD celiac results yet, I have been told to ring again on the 5th Jan. Oh well, anyway whatever is going on must be diet related. She has been careful the last 3 days and NO vomiting.


And now I wonder if that didn't contribute to how sick she was before Serena was born? I do hope they get results soon, but 3 days with no vomiting is good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick update on Bella and family...There was hope of bringing her home on Thursday. I have not made contact with the family this past week due to my schedule so I will check in later today. I have some Christmas crafts to drop off. The family has not been in the Christmas spirit. All they want for Christmas is to be home together as a family. Bella almost died a few times in the past 6 weeks, but an awesome team of doctors and nurses and God helped her to rally to better health. This is taking a huge toll on the rest of the family. Mom came home for what she thought would be 24 hours but ended up being several days. The family's son came down with the flu and strep throat so Mom and Faith (immune deficient child) had to be treated to avoid these illnesses. The dog also got sick. This can be chaotic in any home, but can be deadly in this family's home. Faith missed 6 months of school last year when she became very ill. She has switched schools this year and attends school part time and rests for part of each day. Fortunately she attends our parochial school and the principal is fully aware of her health situation as well as little Bella's. I am glad that I did not stop in while the boy was dealing with strep throat as I could not deal with that during this time either. This is a family that has not been able to prepare adequately for any of these holidays. So if you are not quite done with something, don't let it bring you down. The most important thing is to be together as a family and to know that everyone is well. There will be children like Bella and Faith who just want to be healthy and home for Christmas. I will let you know later this evening if Bella has returned home. I know that the family had to coordinate with home nursing care before bringing her home as well. Bringing her home is not simply a 90 minute car ride home and everyone celebrating the return of this adorable 2 year old.


You are right Mary, and the continued updates on this family really does put everything into perspective, the gifts, the food, they are all just minimal next to the things that are really important, being together(when possible), and being healthy. 
Continued thoughts and prayers for Bella, Faith, and the rest of the family. 
And for you and yours.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you had time to pop in!! Please thank your family members who work in hospitals. So often, they're under-appreciated! They see us at our worse and still treat us with compassion.
> Merry Christmas to you and yours,
> Junek


Agreed, and miss so many holidays.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Continued Healing Wishes coming his way from NY.


I can tell him, if he turns up today with Lisa!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Betty, it's good that you talked about your depression, lets others out there that also are going through it to know that they aren't alone. And we want to be able to be here for you no matter the issue, you are special and do so much.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!
> 
> How about a Christmas time group hug too?
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'd be in on that one too!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've read up to the end...so there's that, at least. Today I need to get started on the cleaning for Christmas day. I've been working on some bead looming--haven't done it for a few years, actually, but it's coming back to me (he wanted some beaded strips for his new jacket). I have them ready now to sew onto the fabric so they can then be put on the jacket. 

DD and I went shopping yesterday for the last few things we need for dinner, and she found a drawing table on sale (she's wanted one for years), so she used her money from her Grandma to get it; we are not sure where she will put it, but she'll find a way.

And I forgot to get milk, of all things! Eesh. Maybe I can get someone else to go for that today.

The crochet slippers got finished--pretty fiddly pattern, and I'm going to see if I can figure out an easier way to get a similar look, as I want a pair for myself but don't want to work it that way again...I'm so lazy, LOL. 

I hope all in need of healing are working their way toward health, and may Light & love surround all of us. I'll take this moment to say Merry Christmas and send out a Huge Hug!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, if at all possible, take it with you to the new place. Just think how organized you'll be after you unpack everything.


77 days today- spent a bit much time here, so far, between cleaning- can't have my brother come and the house the tip it was when Margaret and Maryanne stopped by for lunch!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the accumulated 30 years prior


It is an incredible amount of work. Tires me out just thinking of it. Y]I hope you will be so happy at your new place that it will make it all worthwhile.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! I have a little brown dog (Ryssa) running around my foot stool, trying to figure out how to get up there to get to the whipped cream in my coffee, she's now telling me all about how awful I am, that I'm not letting her drink it. lol
> She's funny, she'll jump down off of things, but not jump up onto things, I have to pick her up when she wants in the chair.


Sounds like your pets give you such love, fun, and mischievous joy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone,
> I'm not even going to say that I might get caught up, whenever I do, I seem to end up busier than a cranberry merchant, so I'll just say that I'm here and a bourbon vanilla ice cream recipe is a great thing to wake up too. lol I'll have to go back and save a bunch of recipes I think.
> Darowil, thank you for the summary, I haven't looked at it yet, but I'm going to do that now.
> Hope that everyone is having a happy and healthy Christmas, I did see at the end of last weeks, that Railyn is cancer free, thank goodness, what a wonderful thing.
> ...


It's so good to hear from you whenever you have a spare moment and that sounds like that's not happening often.
Marry Christmas to you and yours,
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Neither have I, Sam. I tried but just could not get interested in it!
> Junek


Oh, yes, so agree! There are several on here that don't watch DTA but a bunch that do watch. I certainly was NOT born in the wrong era.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> That makes three of us. But ask me about the new shows, Scorpion and NCIS New Orleans, and we can have a conversation!! LOL!
> Junek


Oh, yeah, those are both very good shows, IMHO. Thought I would enjoy "How to Get Away with Murder" but found it just way too convoluted, too many flashbacks and flashforwards. I like solving the mystery of most shows but not that one.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you had time to pop in!! Please thank your family members who work in hospitals. So often, they're under-appreciated! They see us at our worse and still treat us with compassion.
> Merry Christmas to you and yours,
> Junek


Very well-said-- and they often are expected to perform miracles in short order, too few on staff and far too much to be done. My late step-sis was a nurse.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Betty, it's good that you talked about your depression, lets others out there that also are going through it to know that they aren't alone. And we want to be able to be here for you no matter the issue, you are special and do so much.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!
> 
> How about a Christmas time group hug too?
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Was just going to put the hug bit on here but the first para is REALLY important, too-- Betty, we ARE here for you, just come see us.

And the Christmas time group hug is wonderful--HUGS!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is an incredible amount of work. Tires me out just thinking of it. Y]I hope you will be so happy at your new place that it will make it all worthwhile.


I think it is up to me to make sure it is!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have to cnfess I am another who has never seen Downton Abbey, June, I also like NCIS & NCIS, New Orleans but have not even seen adds for Scorpion.
Lin, hope you find your in-laws OK when you arrive, too bad they removed the stair-lift, they are so helpful & so expensive.
Kaye, nice to hear from you & glad you have just been to busy to visit up. Sounds like you have great plans for next summer, you will love the Grand Canyon, we spent a day at the south side several years ago & I keep wanting to go back, would really like to see the north rim, we tried to go there on the Harley a few years ago, got as far as Moab, Utah & it got just too hot, over 100F so had to turn back. Some year I hope to get to Yellowstone, may have to find a friend to travel with & leave DH home, he thinks the crowds will be too much. We have plans to go to Sturgis next summer with 3 other couples, should be fun if not too hot.
Has anyone heard from Shirley, I hope she is just busy & not sick again.
Purple, glad your family enjoyed their trip to Lapland, definitely an adventure. Hope your eye won't give too much trouble until you see the specialist.
Well, must get off here, hope everyone is having a great day with all the Christmas preparations.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to cnfess I am another who has never seen Downton Abbey, June, I also like NCIS & NCIS, New Orleans but have not even seen adds for Scorpion.
> Lin, hope you find your in-laws OK when you arrive, too bad they removed the stair-lift, they are so helpful & so expensive.
> Kaye, nice to hear from you & glad you have just been to busy to visit up. Sounds like you have great plans for next summer, you will love the Grand Canyon, we spent a day at the south side several years ago & I keep wanting to go back, would really like to see the north rim, we tried to go there on the Harley a few years ago, got as far as Moab, Utah & it got just too hot, over 100F so had to turn back. Some year I hope to get to Yellowstone, may have to find a friend to travel with & leave DH home, he thinks the crowds will be too much. We have plans to go to Sturgis next summer with 3 other couples, should be fun if not too hot.
> Has anyone heard from Shirley, I hope she is just busy & not sick again.
> ...


Bonnie, here in the U.S., Scorpion is on Mon nights at 9 pm on CBS. It comes on right before NCIS Los Angeles, also on CBS. My daughter likes the new show, State of Affairs on NBC. I haven't watched it yet. I'm really not interested in sit comedies except The Big Bang Theory, and the new show, The McCarthy's. Of course, the mystery, Elementary.
And that concludes our tv reviews!!! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what do you think of the new ncis june. I watch it but no think the acting is great - they should have but me in charge of picking the actors - lol - and it just doesn't quite compute. maybe it is just me. the other two never miss. --- sam



jknappva said:


> That makes three of us. But ask me about the new shows, Scorpion and NCIS New Orleans, and we can have a conversation!! LOL!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello everyone! Have had a busy day so far and just taking a break to check up and see what's happening with everyone. Sydney ate/chewed in two my computer cord yet again so first thing this morning I had to go buy one. He also managed to open the cupboards along the bottom of my wall unit in the dining room and pulled out all sorts of stuff. He's just bored and wants someone to play within outside but hey...it's raining! He goes out but wants a human to play with him there! 

Went to Rheumatologist appointment and all I can say is
CRAP-O-LA! Well, maybe I should say HOORAY because we now have an answer as to why I hurt so terribly. Yep....rheumatoid arthritis. Dr. said that since he saw me in 2013 it has progressed enough to show up and that unfortunately is quite inflamed. He's put me on a small dose of prednisone and said by the time I come back in 6 weeks I am going to feel so much better. Does NOT want me to have any more surgeries (which I was about to do) and to see if they can get it under control with meds. Oh well, at least I have an answer now and hopefully this will give me some much needed relief. And I must say I have really been struggling with the prospect of more surgery so I'm more than happy to be able to not have to go ahead with the next one scheduled. Gotta find the positive in all situations. 

All the talk of homemade turtles I went and bought the necessary ingredients to make the poor mans turtles. I can't remember if I got the recipe from here or not so I'm going to post it for you just in case. 

Poor Man's Turtles

1 bag Rolos, candy unwrapped {which is a fun little chore, I might add}
about 30 mini pretzels
about 30 pecan halves

Preheat oven to 350 degrees while unwrapping the Rolos. Place pretzels on a cookie sheet {I actually line the cookie sheet with a piece of parchment paper} and place a Rolo on each pretzel. Cook the pretzel- Rolo stacks for exactly 4 minutes in the oven. Have the pecans close by! Just as the pretzels come out of the oven, press a pecan into the Rolo, rounded side up. Cool and enjoy!

I'll serve these Friday evening when family comes over for our Christmas exchange. I'm also making Chicken Cordon Blue Wonton Bites. Some of you might also enjoy them so here's that recipe.

Chicken Cordon Bleu Wonton Bites
Ingredients
	1 cup cooked chicken, chopped
	1 cup ham, diced
	1 tsp salt
	1 tsp pepper
	3 oz Havarti cheese, small cubes
	24 wonton wrappers
	Cooking spray
Pre-heat oven to 350 F. Lightly spray muffin tin cups with cooking spray.
Place two wonton wrappers in each muffin tin, one slightly overlapping the other.
In a small bowl, mix the chicken, ham, salt, and pepper. Evenly distribute the chicken into the assembled wonton wrapper cups.
Next, place the cheese cubes in the wonton wrappers. I got about 3 small cubes in each wonton.
Bake for 7 to 9 minutes, or until the wonton wrappers are lightly browned and the cheese has melted.

We will also have BBQ Meatballs, raw veggies platter, cookies, and a few other finger foods.

Well, I'm off to finish up the final cowl I'm knitting for a gift. Have 4 more repeats to do. 

Merry Christmas to everyone! {{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree - my mind must be slow - I just couldn't keep anything straight. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yeah, those are both very good shows, IMHO. Thought I would enjoy "How to Get Away with Murder" but found it just way too convoluted, too many flashbacks and flashforwards. I like solving the mystery of most shows but not that one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a number of years ago my friend Wendell and I toured the south west - and did the donkey trail - on donkeys - to shadow ranch. what a blast. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to cnfess I am another who has never seen Downton Abbey, June, I also like NCIS & NCIS, New Orleans but have not even seen adds for Scorpion.
> Lin, hope you find your in-laws OK when you arrive, too bad they removed the stair-lift, they are so helpful & so expensive.
> Kaye, nice to hear from you & glad you have just been to busy to visit up. Sounds like you have great plans for next summer, you will love the Grand Canyon, we spent a day at the south side several years ago & I keep wanting to go back, would really like to see the north rim, we tried to go there on the Harley a few years ago, got as far as Moab, Utah & it got just too hot, over 100F so had to turn back. Some year I hope to get to Yellowstone, may have to find a friend to travel with & leave DH home, he thinks the crowds will be too much. We have plans to go to Sturgis next summer with 3 other couples, should be fun if not too hot.
> Has anyone heard from Shirley, I hope she is just busy & not sick again.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I've read up to the end...so there's that, at least. Today I need to get started on the cleaning for Christmas day. I've been working on some bead looming--haven't done it for a few years, actually, but it's coming back to me (he wanted some beaded strips for his new jacket). I have them ready now to sew onto the fabric so they can then be put on the jacket.
> 
> DD and I went shopping yesterday for the last few things we need for dinner, and she found a drawing table on sale (she's wanted one for years), so she used her money from her Grandma to get it; we are not sure where she will put it, but she'll find a way.
> 
> ...


Would love to see your fiddly slippers. Bet they are great!! Congratulations on getting them done. I know what you mean about forgetting things. I have 2 birthdays and Christmas and was birthday shopping today and too late to order a BD cake, so got peanut butter towers. I think they will be even better. I'll put a candle in each one and after he blows them out then distribute them as they are individual servings. However, I need BD candles and DH didn't take his portable phone with him, so another trip. :roll: Since DH is gone and I just got back, I'll see if I have time to download some photos. It's taking over 1/2 hr. for some strange reason.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and windy Surrey. Heard from the hospital yesterday that my eye appointments will not be until the new year, I am doing better with my new glasses but still have to limit my computer use.
> 
> The gks are coming today and will stay overnight. We are going to make cakes and desserts for Christmas. Also prepare and wrap their presents for Mum and Dad.
> 
> ...


Just as well LM was nice and not naughty or she might not have got presents from Santa despite meeting him.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> what do you think of the new ncis june. I watch it but no think the acting is great - they should have but me in charge of picking the actors - lol - and it just doesn't quite compute. maybe it is just me. the other two never miss. --- sam


And I'm the opposite, Sam. I like the cast except for the woman. She overacts so much she reminds me of Wiilim Shatner in the original Star Trek series!! But all in all I enjoy the show. But I think my favorite of the new shows is Scorpion.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That makes three of us. But ask me about the new shows, Scorpion and NCIS New Orleans, and we can have a conversation!! LOL!
> Junek


Not we me you won't = I rarely watch TV! other than the cricket that is.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I agree - my mind must be slow - I just couldn't keep anything straight. --- sam


I only struggle with a tv show once...if it strains my brain, it goes on my forget it list!! And if it's gory and bloody, not for me.
I tried watching the pilot of the new show, Stalker. it scared the crap out of me during the opening minutes before the title even came on. I really don't need to watch something that's going to give me nightmares!
Junek


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello everyone! Have had a busy day so far and just taking a break to check up and see what's happening with everyone.
> Well, I'm off to finish up the final cowl I'm knitting for a gift. Have 4 more repeats to do.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone! {{{{{HUGS}}}}


I am sorry about the diagnosis but hopefully you will feel much better soon. Thank you for the recipes. Both sound really good.
Here is one DD makes for parties, and I'm sure will make at some point during the holidays. It is basically French bread spread with a delicious olive/cheese mixture. It is from the Pioneer Woman, and everyone loves it. Thought I would share it. DD is getting the latest Pioneer Woman cookbook for Christmas...I will enjoy it too. 
http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2007/06/olive_cheese_br/


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> what do you think of the new ncis june. I watch it but no think the acting is great - they should have but me in charge of picking the actors - lol - and it just doesn't quite compute. maybe it is just me. the other two never miss. --- sam


I like New Orleans a lot better than LA one as the LA is what I think gets far-fetched-- original is still my favorite of the NCIS ones.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I like New Orleans a lot better than LA one as the LA is what I think gets far-fetched-- original is still my favorite of the NCIS ones.


Oh, but watching Chris O'Donnell and LL Cool Jay!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I only struggle with a tv show once...if it strains my brain, it goes on my forget it list!! And if it's gory and bloody, not for me.
> I tried watching the pilot of the new show, Stalker. it scared the crap out of me during the opening minutes before the title even came on. I really don't need to watch something that's going to give me nightmares!
> Junek


I've not watched any episodes, just caught bits when looking for something else, but you are absolutely right, I do NOT need to watch that scary stuff. Living alone is bad enough w/o feeding my imagination.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This sounds great. I may have to make this if not for Friday then New Years. Thanks.


ChrisEl said:


> I am sorry about the diagnosis but hopefully you will feel much better soon. Thank you for the recipes. Both sound really good.
> Here is one DD makes for parties, and I'm sure will make at some point during the holidays. It is basically French bread spread with a delicious olive/cheese mixture. It is from the Pioneer Woman, and everyone loves it. Thought I would share it. DD is getting the latest Pioneer Woman cookbook for Christmas...I will enjoy it too.
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2007/06/olive_cheese_br/


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just as well LM was nice and not naughty or she might not have got presents from Santa despite meeting him.


Here's a photo from Lapland..


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Great news. My Friend Rilma came through surgery just fine. One of my Friends visited her & said that she is in fine spirits. Rilma is the oldest person I've ever known (nearly 99 1/2 years old), evidently with good reason.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Aran said:


> Great news. My Friend Rilma came through surgery just fine. One of my Friends visited her & said that she is in fine spirits. Rilma is the oldest person I've ever known (nearly 99 1/2 years old), evidently with good reason.


Aran, that is just wonderful! What a great Christmas present for YOU. I've worked with a few in mid-90s doing their drug plans but none that old. Give her a hug from me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's a pix of the fox cowl on my almost GGD. She is such a cute, smart little girl.

http://www.facebook.com/ajax/mercury/attachments/photo.php?fbid=10152620724671298&mode=contain&width=176&height=176


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm up to page 8, yay!!! 
But the batt Oops, it just died there, but I'm back now. Libby the 12 year old across the street came to knitting today after she got out of school, she's doing very well in her knitting. Okay, off to try to get more catch up done.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gwen, I'm so sorry to hear you have rheumatoid arthritis. But the good news is you finally have a diagnosis so the Dr can treat it. I'm glad you found out before surgery as the surgery might not have helped with the pain.
I hope the prednisone helps and you quickly get relief.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, but watching Chris O'Donnell and LL Cool Jay!!


For Rookie:
the Zimntsterne Recipe. Flyty1n may correct my spelling!.

Zimntsterne

3 egg whites beat to peaks.
450 g castor sugar mixed in.
½ teacup of this mixture is reserved for icing
500 g Almonds- ground
1 ½ Tablespoons Cinnamon  level
2 Tablespoons lemon juice.
Work all together.
Sprinkle sugar over the board to roll.
Roll to under 1 cm (under ¼ inch)
Cut out in stars.
Glaze using a brush- quite thickly.
Rest for several hours or overnight in a warm place (like oven)
Bake 250 C 4 -5 minutes, try near bottom of oven- icing should stay white- nor should biscuits colour brown.
Thanks to my friend Felix from Switzerland.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, but watching Chris O'Donnell and LL Cool Jay!!


Oh, yeah!! I may no longer be a spring chick but have excellent eyesight and good memory!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo from Lapland..


A photo that will be an heirloom!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> Great news. My Friend Rilma came through surgery just fine. One of my Friends visited her & said that she is in fine spirits. Rilma is the oldest person I've ever known (nearly 99 1/2 years old), evidently with good reason.


God is good. My prayer tonight for her will be one of thanksgiving!
Junek


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Gwennie, sorry to hear you have RA, but is good you got a diagnosis I also have RA as does our youngest daughter.For daughter and I it is genetic, although she showed symptoms several years before I did. If you have any questions or such, just send me a message if I can help in any way. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm up to page 8, yay!!!
> But the batt Oops, it just died there, but I'm back now. Libby the 12 year old across the street came to knitting today after she got out of school, she's doing very well in her knitting. Okay, off to try to get more catch up done.


It is always a good thing to know the younger generation is keeping crafts alive.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Aran wonderful news about your friend. The Lord has certainly blessed her.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> maybe you should walk a little instead of running all the time. --- sam


That might help. I get a 5 day weekend this week and next, but I will be very busy this week. I have dishcloths to finish for the bridal shower on Sunday. Next weekend will be spent knitting for my group and hopefully some personal knitting. I won't have to get up so early and can sleep a bit more which might be very beneficial.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple what a wonderful picture of your DSIL and beautiful DGKids. Their Santa looks like the real McCoy. His beard looks real.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> I must admit that the turtle in my mind was always alive as well!


Today we were talking about turtle soup so we had quite a bit of fun talking turtles again today.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Julie your cookie recipe sounds delicious. Have saved it. In the process of moving. so too busy this yer to make them, but will try next year. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Glad you are seeing the doctor soon- twice in a short time does need to be checked in case something is causing it- could it be vision so you are not seeing the depth of the steps well?


Actually I have been having pain in one hip for almost 2 years now so I am wondering if something is not going well with it. It is the same leg that I had problems with the cancer a few years ago. I don't think the cancer is the problem though. It could also be misjudging the step as it has happened early in the morning so it is dark in the home and I count the steps as I walked down them.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sam don't care for New Orleans NCIS, although I like Scott Bakula, not so much the other actors. I don't watch Criminal Minds or Stalkers.Don't care to be scared either. I prefer shows that are entertaining but not scary .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks...these look like they'll be yummy to try.



Lurker 2 said:


> For Rookie:
> the Zimntsterne Recipe. Flyty1n may correct my spelling!.
> 
> Zimntsterne
> ...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple i thought I alo mentioed your DD in prior but looking back I didn'tsee that I mentioned her. Please forgive it was a slip up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purple --- Love the photo from Lapland. Believe it or not, I would like to visit there...but only for a short period of time. I get my share of the white stuff and cold here in the Chicago area.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much pearl. My only connection to anyone with RA is my deceased MIL. She was in a wheelchair most of her adult life due to it and was so badly twisted by it. I know they have made many improvements (or at least hope so) since she was diagnosed. When in high school my DH has told me how he would often at night have to give her shots of Demerol for pain she would be in such turmoil.

How is your DH doing? I am trusting his surgery went well and he is recovering nicely.


pearlone said:


> Hi Gwennie, sorry to hear you have RA, but is good you got a diagnosis I also have RA as does our youngest daughter.For daughter and I it is genetic, although she showed symptoms several years before I did. If you have any questions or such, just send me a message if I can help in any way. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Pacer Glad you will have some time off over the next couple of weeks.. Hope you can get some extra rest in. Will be making a winter hat for DDIL using the stranding method you showed me at the palooza. Thanks again for your terrific help. The picture Matt made of our Daisy is in a lovely frame in a place of prominence at our house. Folks always admire it. Thought you could let your son know.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pearlone said:


> Pacer Glad you will have some time off over the next couple of weeks.. Hope you can get some extra rest in. Will be making a winter hat for DDIL using the stranding method you showed me at the palooza. Thanks again for your terrific help. The picture Matt made of our Daisy is in a lovely frame in a place of prominence at our house. Folks always admire it. Thought you could let your son know.


I am glad that the workshop was helpful. Will I get to see a picture of the hat when it is finished? Matthew will be happy to know that his picture has a home. Today he got a surprise gift of $20 and he kindly spent 1/2 of it on a special book for Bella and family. The book was still in its shrinkwrap which is so important for this family since they have to deal with weakened immune systems in two of the children. It was a pop up book of Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer. He didn't care how much he would have to spend on the book, he wanted Bella to have it. The family really appreciated the book and the kindness of Matthew to gift it to them.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Gwennie DH did well with this surgery, but the news is a little shakey. He will need to see another specialist for more surgery on Jan. 13th. I'll ask for prayers for him as we don't know what they will find. Hopefully good news. He has had so much to contend with the past 5 years.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Purplefi...I loved the family picture with Santa. That was neat. I also liked your family visitor. That was a wonderful picture.

I am tired tonight as I fight off the sleepiness of my body. I had the honors of seeing Bella twice tonight. She is still in need of prayers. Her oxygen levels are lower than desired. While I was at the house delivering some treats that I forgot earlier as well as some Christmas crafts, the nurse was on the phone trying to negotiate getting oxygen and breathing equipment supplies. The supplies needed to be picked up before 5 PM and the mother was not able to do so. I offered to pick up the supplies and deliver it to the family after I ran a few errands. I was able to get that done easily and then stopped at a store to take care of last minute items I needed to get. Then I called Bella's mom to let her know that I had the supplies and would be bringing it soon. I asked if she had dinner under control and found out that the nurse coordinator was just wrapping up business with her so dinner hadn't been thought about yet. I ended up getting dinner for them and my family before dropping off the breathing equipment. I enjoyed seeing Bella twice. She was having me open her play dough on the 1st visit and the second visit she was being a little silly which was good to see. She fell on her bottom and got back up. She said "I'm Ok". Too cute. She carried the book that Matthew brought until her daddy took it and put it on the table. Mom said they would read it later tonight. The family loves books and love to read to the little ones. I asked Bella for a hug, but no such luck tonight. I was okay with that. She has to go for an x-ray in the morning as there is still concern about her breathing and how the lungs are sounding. She had the aspiration pneumonia while in the hospital so it might be related to that condition, but being closely monitored. The other kids were excited to see that I brought pizza for dinner tonight. They really appreciate anything I bring which is so nice of them. Bella is getting excited that Santa is coming and so are presents. This is what she deserves to focus on considering all she has been through these past weeks. Thanks for letting me share my love, joy, and concerns of Bella with you. The family continues to ask for prayers for this little girl and her sister-Faith.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pearlone said:


> Gwennie DH did well with this surgery, but the news is a little shakey. He will need to see another specialist for more surgery on Jan. 13th. I'll ask for prayers for him as we don't know what they will find. Hopefully good news. He has had so much to contend with the past 5 years.


We will certainly keep both of you in our prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Julie your cookie recipe sounds delicious. Have saved it. In the process of moving. so too busy this yer to make them, but will try next year. Thanks for posting it.


They are quite superb- and being star shaped look so good- with the white of egg icing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks...these look like they'll be yummy to try.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Pacer, Matthew has a really good heart. He has been blessed with compassion for others and shares without thought of himself, to make others happy. You have shown your son by your examples of selflesness to others how compassion and caring help others. You are both to be commended.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Prayers and blessings sent for Bella and Faith and for all who are in pain or sadness.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm just stopping in to say hi. I'm still not keeping up but I saw Shirley's "card" it sure does say it all! I hope your diverticulitis clears up soon and Bulldog, I hope you feel better soon too. I've now got bronchitis for sure and feel yuk!! Actually better than yesterday because I went to the Doc today and got some medicine and a stiff warning to take it easy. I mostly need sleep because congestion and aches have been keeping me awake. Just in time to have everyone over for Christmas! At least I'm almost done with preparations. 
I'll catch up later. Love you all. nittergma


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, you are such a kind and generous woman, and Matthew is wonderful. I prey Bella and her family have a wonderful Christmas .
Poledra so glad to see you back. 
Gwen. Sorry about the diagnosis, but I have had friends that they told years ago they min that be in a wheel chair and are doing quite well. They have aid that they have made some great headway is helping patients.
I have made your turtles many times and they are great.
That Santa has to be the real one!!! 
A big Merry Christmas hug to all!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> I'm just stopping in to say hi. I'm still not keeping up but I saw Shirley's "card" it sure does say it all! I hope your diverticulitis clears up soon and Bulldog, I hope you feel better soon too. I've now got bronchitis for sure and feel yuk!! Actually better than yesterday because I went to the Doc today and got some medicine and a stiff warning to take it easy. I mostly need sleep because congestion and aches have been keeping me awake. Just in time to have everyone over for Christmas! At least I'm almost done with preparations.
> I'll catch up later. Love you all. nittergma


Get better soon. Rest does help. Hard time to rest though. Let the family take care of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nittergma, hope the bronchitis clears soon.
Pacer, I'm glad you have a few days off, hoe you get some rest. You are so kind to Bellas family, they are truly blessed to have you as a friend. S good of Matthew to get a book for Bella. I sure hope she is well enough to stay home & enjoy Christmas.
Purple, the photo of your family in Lapland is lowly, wha a memory for those kids.
Gwen, sorry you have RA but perhaps now that you have a diagnosis they can find a treatment to help your symptoms.
I think I am organized for tomorrow, salad & desserts prepared, just have to do the turkey, stuffing & potatoes tomorrow. Feeling sad that my younger son will be working but before he left today he told me to " get a grip", he will be paid triple time for 24 hrs & gets to be off to party with friends for New Years so he is happy with this.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Gwennie DH did well with this surgery, but the news is a little shakey. He will need to see another specialist for more surgery on Jan. 13th. I'll ask for prayers for him as we don't know what they will find. Hopefully good news. He has had so much to contend with the past 5 years.


I hope you get good results when you see the specialist in January


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, you might research turmeric. It is a natural anti-inflammatory.
Kaye,good to see you back.
Betty, you are one of God's angels.
Sam, Al and I hiked down to Phantom Ranch and hiked back out the next day.
The whole world was traveling today. Journey took us 8 hrs. An hour extra.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Gwennie DH did well with this surgery, but the news is a little shakey. He will need to see another specialist for more surgery on Jan. 13th. I'll ask for prayers for him as we don't know what they will find. Hopefully good news. He has had so much to contend with the past 5 years.


Hoping the news is better than feared---sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pacer - Merry Christmas to you and your family...you are God's angels on earth.

Gwen - hope they find a good treatment plan for your RA 

Purly -- hope you are settling in and that you and DH will get some rest over the holidays.

Nittergma - please take care of yourself...bronchitis is nothing to be messed with...hope you have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo from Lapland..


They look like a very happy family!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Aran said:


> Great news. My Friend Rilma came through surgery just fine. One of my Friends visited her & said that she is in fine spirits. Rilma is the oldest person I've ever known (nearly 99 1/2 years old), evidently with good reason.


Great news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you so much pearl. My only connection to anyone with RA is my deceased MIL. She was in a wheelchair most of her adult life due to it and was so badly twisted by it. I know they have made many improvements (or at least hope so) since she was diagnosed. When in high school my DH has told me how he would often at night have to give her shots of Demerol for pain she would be in such turmoil.
> 
> How is your DH doing? I am trusting his surgery went well and he is recovering nicely.


Gwen, I am glad you have been diagnosed. I saw your earlier post on my phone. I get some responses posted on it, but I get crosseyed on it! I hope the new meds help, and glad you don't have to have surgery. Healing prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I just head on the news that Mississippi got a inch of tornados this evening, I hope you & your family are safe.
I also heard that Chicago is to get a big dump of snow tomorrow, I hope it won't affect travel plans for some of you.
Aran, grea news that your old friend came through her surgery well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am glad that the workshop was helpful. Will I get to see a picture of the hat when it is finished? Matthew will be happy to know that his picture has a home. Today he got a surprise gift of $20 and he kindly spent 1/2 of it on a special book for Bella and family. The book was still in its shrinkwrap which is so important for this family since they have to deal with weakened immune systems in two of the children. It was a pop up book of Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer. He didn't care how much he would have to spend on the book, he wanted Bella to have it. The family really appreciated the book and the kindness of Matthew to gift it to them.


I am glad you are going to be able to get a little more sleep this week. I hope it is nothing more than missing steps in the dark. Matthew is such a giving young man. You have raised him right! He takes after his mom, and the wonderful example you show in the things you do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Gwennie DH did well with this surgery, but the news is a little shakey. He will need to see another specialist for more surgery on Jan. 13th. I'll ask for prayers for him as we don't know what they will find. Hopefully good news. He has had so much to contend with the past 5 years.


I will continue to keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'm just stopping in to say hi. I'm still not keeping up but I saw Shirley's "card" it sure does say it all! I hope your diverticulitis clears up soon and Bulldog, I hope you feel better soon too. I've now got bronchitis for sure and feel yuk!! Actually better than yesterday because I went to the Doc today and got some medicine and a stiff warning to take it easy. I mostly need sleep because congestion and aches have been keeping me awake. Just in time to have everyone over for Christmas! At least I'm almost done with preparations.
> I'll catch up later. Love you all. nittergma


Get better soon! Vicks on your feet at night with socks over it to help with coughing. A teaspoon of honey mixed with a 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon helps too. Make sure you mix the two because the cinnamon does not dissolve. And rest!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Shirley's card was the best and so perfect. That woman has all the right quits and hangings for everything .

Does the Vicks on the feet help from coughing? Will have to remember that.last year when I had bronchitis so bad and I was in bed for over a week that would have been nice to know.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I will continue to keep you both in my prayers.


Same from me,!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I enjoy scorpion - have a bunch dvr'd - going to have a scorpion showing on Christmas day unless I go to the movie. --- sam



jknappva said:


> And I'm the opposite, Sam. I like the cast except for the woman. She overacts so much she reminds me of Wiilim Shatner in the original Star Trek series!! But all in all I enjoy the show. But I think my favorite of the new shows is Scorpion.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you missed a good one june - they actually are not that scary and not gory. it actually has a good story line. I've been enjoying it. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I only struggle with a tv show once...if it strains my brain, it goes on my forget it list!! And if it's gory and bloody, not for me.
> I tried watching the pilot of the new show, Stalker. it scared the crap out of me during the opening minutes before the title even came on. I really don't need to watch something that's going to give me nightmares!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree - you can't beat mark harmon. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:



> I like New Orleans a lot better than LA one as the LA is what I think gets far-fetched-- original is still my favorite of the NCIS ones.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that is some mean eye candy for sure. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, but watching Chris O'Donnell and LL Cool Jay!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great photo Josephine - I just think going to Lapland to be so exciting and especially at Christmas. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo from Lapland..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is super cool - healing energy zooming her way. --- sam



Aran said:


> Great news. My Friend Rilma came through surgery just fine. One of my Friends visited her & said that she is in fine spirits. Rilma is the oldest person I've ever known (nearly 99 1/2 years old), evidently with good reason.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that didn't work for me. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of the fox cowl on my almost GGD. She is such a cute, smart little girl.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/ajax/mercury/attachments/photo.php?fbid=10152620724671298&mode=contain&width=176&height=176


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming his way - with our prayer warriors hard at work how can it not be good news. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Gwennie DH did well with this surgery, but the news is a little shakey. He will need to see another specialist for more surgery on Jan. 13th. I'll ask for prayers for him as we don't know what they will find. Hopefully good news. He has had so much to contend with the past 5 years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had bronchitis - listen to your body - take extra good care of you - the relapse is worse the second time around. --- sam



nittergma said:


> I'm just stopping in to say hi. I'm still not keeping up but I saw Shirley's "card" it sure does say it all! I hope your diverticulitis clears up soon and Bulldog, I hope you feel better soon too. I've now got bronchitis for sure and feel yuk!! Actually better than yesterday because I went to the Doc today and got some medicine and a stiff warning to take it easy. I mostly need sleep because congestion and aches have been keeping me awake. Just in time to have everyone over for Christmas! At least I'm almost done with preparations.
> I'll catch up later. Love you all. nittergma


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had I been in better shape I might have tried it - I just didn't have the air or the strength to do it. the donkey ride was wonderful - great fun. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, you might research turmeric. It is a natural anti-inflammatory.
> Kaye,good to see you back.
> Betty, you are one of God's angels.
> Sam, Al and I hiked down to Phantom Ranch and hiked back out the next day.
> The whole world was traveling today. Journey took us 8 hrs. An hour extra.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

huh - everyone seems to be in bed - guess it's time - midnight here. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> huh - everyone seems to be in bed - guess it's time - midnight here. --- sam


Only 8 pm., here, Sam!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi, that is a lovely photo. I can tell that is the real Santa :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Aran said:


> Great news. My Friend Rilma came through surgery just fine. One of my Friends visited her & said that she is in fine spirits. Rilma is the oldest person I've ever known (nearly 99 1/2 years old), evidently with good reason.


I am pleased to hear she is OK.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that is an interesting recipe. I have never seen on like it! I might give it a go. I have eaten biscuits that must have been made like this :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

It is now Christmas eve and I am definitely not ready for 
Christmas. I really need another day but... I do this to myself every year. Poor planning, I know. My tree is not up yet, etc. I did make many dozen dinner rolls today so that will be my part of the Christmas dinner.
I did not get the scarves I am making for the boys done. Just another case of poor planning. I will use the excuse that I wasn't feeling well. Being off my thyroid for almost a month really got to ne, But it was worth it for the good test results

I just want to take this opportunity to wish each a very happy holiday season. Hopefully it will be spent with family and friends. May the new year bring much happiness. 
Keep the needles busy and as Gwen would say, play nice.

Love and best wishes.
Marilyn


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pearlone said:


> Gwennie DH did well with this surgery, but the news is a little shakey. He will need to see another specialist for more surgery on Jan. 13th. I'll ask for prayers for him as we don't know what they will find. Hopefully good news. He has had so much to contend with the past 5 years.


Prayers being sent for him.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am going to take this chance to ....

Wish Everyone of the TP Family a Merry Christmas and please take care and stay safe and warm. Have a wonderful day.  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness gracious me- how awful. I have been opting out of the news lately. I think I will continue to opt out. What an unfortunate Christmas for those involved.


I have hardly seen or heard any news for a few days.... all too violent and tragic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that is an interesting recipe. I have never seen on like it! I might give it a go. I have eaten biscuits that must have been made like this :thumbup:


The trickiest bit is finding the right spot in your oven, to cook but not brown them. If you are into marzipan style things, you should love these!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is now Christmas eve and I am definitely not ready for
> Christmas. I really need another day but... I do this to myself every year. Poor planning, I know. My tree is not up yet, etc. I did make many dozen dinner rolls today so that will be my part of the Christmas dinner.
> I did not get the scarves I am making for the boys done. Just another case of poor planning. I will use the excuse that I wasn't feeling well. Being off my thyroid for almost a month really got to ne, But it was worth it for the good test results
> 
> ...


Love and Best Wishes to you- Marilyn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am going to take this chance to ....
> 
> Wish Everyone of the TP Family a Merry Christmas and please take care and stay safe and warm. Have a wonderful day.  :thumbup:


Less than an hour to go, and my reality is Christmas Day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have hardly seen or heard any news for a few days.... all too violent and tragic.


I turned off at the point of the Glasgow tragedy, and too much awful stuff down our neck of the woods...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The trickiest bit is finding the right spot in your oven, to cook but not brown them. If you are into marzipan style things, you should love these!


I LOVE marzipan. I have a gas cooker so at the bottom doesn't over heat. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I LOVE marzipan. I have a gas cooker so at the bottom doesn't over heat. :thumbup:


That is good, then!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It seems that 6 people have been killed and at least 7 are seriously ill in hospital, one of them the driver. I can't imagine how he will feel when he realises what happened. Somehow it seems more of a tragedy because of the time of year.


So sad.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I hope Santa will be able to pull himself from that beach long enough to deliver presents to the children around the world.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> No- and not even hot, though with airconditioned cars that is not such a problem now. Ice and snow not nearly as easy to deal with.
> And petrol is at the lowest price for years (at least here don't know avoout Victoria). And after NZ I will look at our highs and think how low it is compared to NZ. The highest price we paid there was almost a $1 a litre more than the cheap price we have now. But the lowest we paid there was 50c a litre more than when it was expensive over here.


Yep very low prices here too at the moment. About $1.13 per litre


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I took the step of talking with the SIL- she is first and foremost 'Business woman and Scientist' but Al was out working in the garage so he must have been feeling very much better than yesterday. I guess he could be being followed by someone or other.


I am glad he is feeling better.

Oh, and (((((((((Christmas Hugs to all)))))))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and windy Surrey. Heard from the hospital yesterday that my eye appointments will not be until the new year, I am doing better with my new glasses but still have to limit my computer use.
> 
> The gks are coming today and will stay overnight. We are going to make cakes and desserts for Christmas. Also prepare and wrap their presents for Mum and Dad.
> 
> ...


How lucky they were to go to Lapland and have such a magical time.
I love the photo of you little visitor.... precious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad he is feeling better.
> 
> Oh, and (((((((((Christmas Hugs to all)))))))))


I am definitely in on Christmas hugs- me and Ringo need one as the neighbourhood is exploding in Fireworks (illegally).

Al was feeling so much better yesterday, that at about 4 p.m., he and Lisa his Engineer oldest, visited for a good hour- and Lisa very kindly left sveral packages for me to open. Not quite yet- at just gone 12 30 a.m., Christmas Morning, I will hold back a little longer!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Betty, it's good that you talked about your depression, lets others out there that also are going through it to know that they aren't alone. And we want to be able to be here for you no matter the issue, you are special and do so much.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!
> 
> How about a Christmas time group hug too?
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Better late than never for me to join.... :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Oh dear! I thought I was so well organised and yet here I am running round in ever decreasing circles on Christmas Eve. Take a deep breath.................and breathe!! It will all happen in the end whether I'm ready or not. 
I just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a Very Happy Christmas, have a wonderful day and for all those in need a very big healing hug, xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh dear! I thought I was so well organised and yet here I am running round in ever decreasing circles on Christmas Eve. Take a deep breath.................and breathe!! It will all happen in the end whether I'm ready or not.
> I just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a Very Happy Christmas, have a wonderful day and for all those in need a very big healing hug, xx


And all the very best for Christmas Day, for you! We are on hour in and the /fireworks are banging all around the neighbourhood- time to go back to bed!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> And now I wonder if that didn't contribute to how sick she was before Serena was born? I do hope they get results soon, but 3 days with no vomiting is good!


I would imagine so... her iron levels at least have been low on and off for a couple of years really. And this would be when she was pretty much living with the (@#$%) that is Serenas father. , and just doing goodness know what apart from nothing. :evil: :roll: The drop kick is still asking HER for money now and then. He is now NOT welcome on my property at all. He was hasseling her again just on Monday. Good grief!! Some nerve.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And all the very best for Christmas Day, for you! We are on hour in and the /fireworks are banging all around the neighbourhood- time to go back to bed!


Page 34..... I havent heard any fireworks around here tonight.....yet.
The ones at home are illegal here also, but that doesnt stop people using them. Merry Christmas to all and to all a goodnight.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Merry Christmas to those who are on Christmas day already. May you feel blessed by the love of others. Matthew says my gift will not be finished so those of you who are fretting the unfinished gifts, knowing that love is being poured into such gifts means more than the instant gratification of the package to be opened on that exact day. I will wait for Matthew to make his gift to his own likings. I know it is a drawing. I will feel honored to be gifted one of his drawings. We don't have his drawings all over the house because he sells them or gifts them. I will treasure what he does for me. 

I am sorry to hear that fireworks are being used to bring on this holiday. I like the peaceful entrance of this holiday and the noises being heard should be of family and friends enjoying each others company.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Merry Christmas to those who are on Christmas day already. May you feel blessed by the love of others. Matthew says my gift will not be finished so those of you who are fretting the unfinished gifts, knowing that love is being poured into such gifts means more than the instant gratification of the package to be opened on that exact day. I will wait for Matthew to make his gift to his own likings. I know it is a drawing. I will feel honored to be gifted one of his drawings. We don't have his drawings all over the house because he sells them or gifts them. I will treasure what he does for me.
> 
> I am sorry to hear that fireworks are being used to bring on this holiday. I like the peaceful entrance of this holiday and the noises being heard should be of family and friends enjoying each others company.


It seems, around here that any excuse serves as reason to explode these wretched cannon like horrors- to the disgust of both Ringo and I.
Some of my best memories of the Christmas Morning go back to Rotorua when Mum and I used to go to Mid-night Mass.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It seems, around here that any excuse serves as reason to explode these wretched cannon like horrors- to the disgust of both Ringo and I.
> Some of my best memories of the Christmas Morning go back to Rotorua when Mum and I used to go to Mid-night Mass.


That is very unfortunate as it takes away the fun and excitement of seeing them once a year. Our annual celebration is for the 4th of July holiday here. It is even more frightening on New Year's eve when some people think it is okay to shoot guns off into the air to bring in the new year. Those bullets have to go somewhere-or do they forget that bit of information. Fortunately it is not widely practiced, but still scares me to know that someone could get hurt.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I agree about fireworks! I am glad you have had visitors.

MERRY CHRISTMAS and {{{{{hugs}}}}} to all down under!
Edit I will wish everyone in the northern hemisphere it tommorow :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Christmas is almost here! I'm so glad my area doesn't do fireworks for Christmas or New Years-- bad enough in July! Christmas sounds should be children laughing and showing delight with gifts, paper being ripped from packages, etc.

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate it, Happy Holidays to those who celebrate otherwise. Hugs to all and prayers for those needing them.

Can't believe I've a mammogram scheduled for 11:45 the morning of Christmas Eve!

Almost forgot to add that the pictures have been most enjoyable, seeing where people have been, the knitting being done, etc. Julie, really glad your brother and Lisa got to visit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, I was diagnosed at the age of 23. I know it sure zaps energy and affects more than just the bones. You will be in my prayers and I will hold you close to my heart. Don't give up. I am now testing negative. Doesn't happen often but it can. Look into the Paleo diet. It does wonders for immune system problems. I went vegetarian but my sister is doing Paleo and it is really helping her. Very gentle hugs dear friend. I am glad you finally have an answer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Want to send you all a Merry Christmas card from my house to yours. The children decorated the tree and put their gifts around it. You are a wonderful group of friends and I enjoy coming to the Knitting Tea Party. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello ladies how strange I watched this on the news yesterday and seems relevant here.

http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/dec/23/new-arthritis-treatment-electronic-implant


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Want to send you all a Merry Christmas card from my house to yours. The children decorated the tree and put their gifts around it. You are a wonderful group of friends and I enjoy coming to the Knitting Tea Party.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR


What a wonderful Christmas picture Daralene. Thank you for sharing it with us. A Very Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sadly, my DIL has come down with the shingles and on her neck and face. I sure hope it steers clear of her ears and eyes. They had plans to go to Disneyworld but I'm not sure how bad it will get. She is younger than I was when I had it so I sure hope it will be easier. I was really sick for 2 months. We were having Christmas at her house but now suddenly we are having it here. She is not a complainer and takes pride in being strong, so I have no idea how bad it really is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> What a wonderful Christmas picture Daralene. Thank you for sharing it with us. A Very Merry Christmas to you and your family.


It still seems so wonderful that we can share Christmas together like this. Within an instant you have my card across the miles. Thank you and I am thrilled to share Christmas Greetings with you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am glad that the workshop was helpful. Will I get to see a picture of the hat when it is finished? Matthew will be happy to know that his picture has a home. Today he got a surprise gift of $20 and he kindly spent 1/2 of it on a special book for Bella and family. The book was still in its shrinkwrap which is so important for this family since they have to deal with weakened immune systems in two of the children. It was a pop up book of Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer. He didn't care how much he would have to spend on the book, he wanted Bella to have it. The family really appreciated the book and the kindness of Matthew to gift it to them.


You and your boys are one of a kind!! Bella and her family are so fortunate to have you looking out for them.
Please take your time so you'll have no more falls. Maybe you should get a small pencil flashlight to use going down the steps in the dark!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Gwennie DH did well with this surgery, but the news is a little shakey. He will need to see another specialist for more surgery on Jan. 13th. I'll ask for prayers for him as we don't know what they will find. Hopefully good news. He has had so much to contend with the past 5 years.


I'll gladly add your DH to my prayers. I didn't know he would have to have more surgery.
Praying it all goes well.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Purplefi...I loved the family picture with Santa. That was neat. I also liked your family visitor. That was a wonderful picture.
> 
> I am tired tonight as I fight off the sleepiness of my body. I had the honors of seeing Bella twice tonight. She is still in need of prayers. Her oxygen levels are lower than desired. While I was at the house delivering some treats that I forgot earlier as well as some Christmas crafts, the nurse was on the phone trying to negotiate getting oxygen and breathing equipment supplies. The supplies needed to be picked up before 5 PM and the mother was not able to do so. I offered to pick up the supplies and deliver it to the family after I ran a few errands. I was able to get that done easily and then stopped at a store to take care of last minute items I needed to get. Then I called Bella's mom to let her know that I had the supplies and would be bringing it soon. I asked if she had dinner under control and found out that the nurse coordinator was just wrapping up business with her so dinner hadn't been thought about yet. I ended up getting dinner for them and my family before dropping off the breathing equipment. I enjoyed seeing Bella twice. She was having me open her play dough on the 1st visit and the second visit she was being a little silly which was good to see. She fell on her bottom and got back up. She said "I'm Ok". Too cute. She carried the book that Matthew brought until her daddy took it and put it on the table. Mom said they would read it later tonight. The family loves books and love to read to the little ones. I asked Bella for a hug, but no such luck tonight. I was okay with that. She has to go for an x-ray in the morning as there is still concern about her breathing and how the lungs are sounding. She had the aspiration pneumonia while in the hospital so it might be related to that condition, but being closely monitored. The other kids were excited to see that I brought pizza for dinner tonight. They really appreciate anything I bring which is so nice of them. Bella is getting excited that Santa is coming and so are presents. This is what she deserves to focus on considering all she has been through these past weeks. Thanks for letting me share my love, joy, and concerns of Bella with you. The family continues to ask for prayers for this little girl and her sister-Faith.


And they are always in my prayers as are you for being one of their guardian angels.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I turned off at the point of the Glasgow tragedy, and too much awful stuff down our neck of the woods...


I do this much of the time too. I listen when I know I can handle it but sometimes it is overwhelming. It doesn't mean we don't care, we just have to take care of ourselves sometimes.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I enjoy scorpion - have a bunch dvr'd - going to have a scorpion showing on Christmas day unless I go to the movie. --- sam


We can get perhaps 3 of the more current shows on demand because we have the extended cable (that we pay through the nose for!!) But we don't want to be without any of it and I love the dvr. I've been saving shows to the dvr, too. We know there'll be nothing on Christmas Day. The only company we'll have is my DS and her DH for about an hour be fore they rush to his family.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> you missed a good one june - they actually are not that scary and not gory. it actually has a good story line. I've been enjoying it. --- sam


Y
Sorry, Sam! That scare in the first couple of minutes just did it for me!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I agree - you can't beat mark harmon. --- sam


Too true!! That part was written for him. But I sure miss Ziva!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've had bronchitis - listen to your body - take extra good care of you - the relapse is worse the second time around. --- sam


I had bronchitis last spring that lasted for a month and 3 Dr visits beforei I finally got rid of it. The worse thing about it was I hadn't had even a cold in 10 years so it really hit me hard!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad he is feeling better.
> 
> Oh, and (((((((((Christmas Hugs to all)))))))))


I'm in on the Christmas hugs!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is now Christmas eve and I am definitely not ready for
> Christmas. I really need another day but... I do this to myself every year. Poor planning, I know. My tree is not up yet, etc. I did make many dozen dinner rolls today so that will be my part of the Christmas dinner.
> I did not get the scarves I am making for the boys done. Just another case of poor planning. I will use the excuse that I wasn't feeling well. Being off my thyroid for almost a month really got to ne, But it was worth it for the good test results
> 
> ...


A very Merry Christmas to you and yours, Marilyn. Good test results was a great gift for you and your family!!
Love and hugs to you, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am going to take this chance to ....
> 
> Wish Everyone of the TP Family a Merry Christmas and please take care and stay safe and warm. Have a wonderful day.  :thumbup:


Merry Christmas to all my friends down under on YOUR Christmas morning!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I would imagine so... her iron levels at least have been low on and off for a couple of years really. And this would be when she was pretty much living with the (@#$%) that is Serenas father. , and just doing goodness know what apart from nothing. :evil: :roll: The drop kick is still asking HER for money now and then. He is now NOT welcome on my property at all. He was hasseling her again just on Monday. Good grief!! Some nerve.


Can she get a restraining order against him for harassment? Or is he still in the picture for Serena? It should be your DD asking him for money not the other way around!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Want to send you all a Merry Christmas card from my house to yours. The children decorated the tree and put their gifts around it. You are a wonderful group of friends and I enjoy coming to the Knitting Tea Party.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR


Merry Christmas Daralene. You have a beautiful family! And the yarn is where it's supposed to be!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Merry Christmas to those who are on Christmas day already. May you feel blessed by the love of others. Matthew says my gift will not be finished so those of you who are fretting the unfinished gifts, knowing that love is being poured into such gifts means more than the instant gratification of the package to be opened on that exact day. I will wait for Matthew to make his gift to his own likings. I know it is a drawing. I will feel honored to be gifted one of his drawings. We don't have his drawings all over the house because he sells them or gifts them. I will treasure what he does for me.
> 
> I am sorry to hear that fireworks are being used to bring on this holiday. I like the peaceful entrance of this holiday and the noises being heard should be of family and friends enjoying each others company.


I must tell you, Mary, my grandson who is a fine art graduate (although he only paints and draws for his pleasure) gifted me with a beautiful colored pencil drawing of an historical house that our family lived in. My son said he just laid it on the table since he knew my son was visiting me later. He even matted it and put in a lovely frame ready to be hung!! So I know how much being gifted a drawing by Matthew will mean!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is very unfortunate as it takes away the fun and excitement of seeing them once a year. Our annual celebration is for the 4th of July holiday here. It is even more frightening on New Year's eve when some people think it is okay to shoot guns off into the air to bring in the new year. Those bullets have to go somewhere-or do they forget that bit of information. Fortunately it is not widely practiced, but still scares me to know that someone could get hurt.


I think well controlled fireworks with visual rather than just audio effect have a place as they do in Australia- with huge Public Displays-these have a definite place. Home fireworks here cause a lot of scrub and house fires.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I must tell you, Mary, my grandson who is a fine art graduate (although he only paints and draws for his pleasure) gifted me with a beautiful colored pencil drawing of an historical house that our family lived in. My son said he just laid it on the table since he knew my son was visiting me later. He even matted it and put in a lovely frame ready to be hung!! So I know how much being gifted a drawing by Matthew will mean!
> Junek


Such a special gift for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I agree about fireworks! I am glad you have had visitors.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS and {{{{{hugs}}}}} to all down under!
> Edit I will wish everyone in the northern hemisphere it tommorow :thumbup:


It was really nice to have them- and the fact that they stayed so long showed they were comfortable. Lisa is 34 and unless something changes soon may remain always a career girl. She did say that her job is more fun, than work- so that is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Christmas is almost here! I'm so glad my area doesn't do fireworks for Christmas or New Years-- bad enough in July! Christmas sounds should be children laughing and showing delight with gifts, paper being ripped from packages, etc.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all who celebrate it, Happy Holidays to those who celebrate otherwise. Hugs to all and prayers for those needing them.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Kansas!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Want to send you all a Merry Christmas card from my house to yours. The children decorated the tree and put their gifts around it. You are a wonderful group of friends and I enjoy coming to the Knitting Tea Party.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. What a lovely picture!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a wonderful Christmas picture Daralene. Thank you for sharing it with us. A Very Merry Christmas to you and your family.


Ditto!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

For the first time ever I only have a couple of gifts to wrap on Christmas Eve. I do need to vacuum, clean bathrooms and the kitchen, but that's all that needs done before cooking tomorrow. I need to figure out how I did it! 

I would like to wish each and every one of you a very blessed and Merrt Christmas. 

For those who participated in the card exchange, thank you so very much! You helped lift my spirits just with joy I received when I opened each one. Thank you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sadly, my DIL has come down with the shingles and on her neck and face. I sure hope it steers clear of her ears and eyes. They had plans to go to Disneyworld but I'm not sure how bad it will get. She is younger than I was when I had it so I sure hope it will be easier. I was really sick for 2 months. We were having Christmas at her house but now suddenly we are having it here. She is not a complainer and takes pride in being strong, so I have no idea how bad it really is.


I understand the pain is terrible. I got the shot a couple of years ago. I don't need that agony!!

I will surely add her to my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I do this much of the time too. I listen when I know I can handle it but sometimes it is overwhelming. It doesn't mean we don't care, we just have to take care of ourselves sometimes.


That is so true. I often merely listen to the telly news- turning to look only when it really grabs my attention.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear. I'm glad to hear the surgery went well but saddened he will need another. He will definitely be in my prayers as well as you.


pearlone said:


> Gwennie DH did well with this surgery, but the news is a little shakey. He will need to see another specialist for more surgery on Jan. 13th. I'll ask for prayers for him as we don't know what they will find. Hopefully good news. He has had so much to contend with the past 5 years.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think well controlled fireworks with visual rather than just audio effect have a place as they do in Australia- with huge Public Displays-these have a definite place. Home fireworks here cause a lot of scrub and house fires.


I fully understand that. Home fireworks tends to fill our hospitals with people injured from things not going the way people think they will. Merry Christmas to you and Ringo. So glad your brother was well enough to make a visit to you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had heard that about turmeric and have already picked some up. Thanks for the reminder. 


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, you might research turmeric. It is a natural anti-inflammatory.
> Kaye,good to see you back.
> Betty, you are one of God's angels.
> Sam, Al and I hiked down to Phantom Ranch and hiked back out the next day.
> The whole world was traveling today. Journey took us 8 hrs. An hour extra.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just want to wish everyone here on the Tea Party a wonderful blessed Christmas and a healthy, happy and prosperous New Year. Also wanted to thank all who offer up prayers for those in need. Thank you so much. They truly help.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Want to send you all a Merry Christmas card from my house to yours. The children decorated the tree and put their gifts around it. You are a wonderful group of friends and I enjoy coming to the Knitting Tea Party.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR


Wow, beautiful family and beautiful decorations -- looks like a very warm and loving home--which is just how I have pictured your place.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Pacer I will show a pic of the hat when I can finish it. There are times my hands just don't work so well, so my knitting times are a bit sporatic. I kept all the directions and hints you gave and have practiced and think I am ready to undertake this challenge.Thank you for your help and patience at the palooza. I learned alot from so many there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sadly, my DIL has come down with the shingles and on her neck and face. I sure hope it steers clear of her ears and eyes. They had plans to go to Disneyworld but I'm not sure how bad it will get. She is younger than I was when I had it so I sure hope it will be easier. I was really sick for 2 months. We were having Christmas at her house but now suddenly we are having it here. She is not a complainer and takes pride in being strong, so I have no idea how bad it really is.


Oh no, how miserable -- unfortunately, I've never seen a mild case of shingles --- it's a horrible thing and to have it come at Christmas is just so unfair!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was really nice to have them- and the fact that they stayed so long showed they were comfortable. Lisa is 34 and unless something changes soon may remain always a career girl. She did say that her job is more fun, than work- so that is good!


Nothing wrong with being a career girl! So glad that she enjoys her job.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the encouragement on the RA. I'm glad I have an answer now. The photograph is beautiful and what gorgeous grandchildren. Merry Christmas to you too.


Cashmeregma said:


> Want to send you all a Merry Christmas card from my house to yours. The children decorated the tree and put their gifts around it. You are a wonderful group of friends and I enjoy coming to the Knitting Tea Party.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen, sorry about the RA diagnosis. Hope they come up with a treatment plan that works for you. I've started cooking with turmeric also just as a supplement and to give DH's immune system a boost for his arthritis.

Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Merry Christmas Daralene. You have a beautiful family! And the yarn is where it's supposed to be!


Thank you so much.
:XD: :XD: :XD: re: yarn.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. What a lovely picture!


Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just want to wish everyone Merry Christmas. It is wonderful having connected with so many caring folks here on the Tea Party. I pray for this group daily and wish for each of you a better 2015 than this ending year. May there be peace, good health, and joy in your future. Thank you for including me in your thoughts, prayers, and friendship. This is an incredible group and fill such a special place in my heart and life. Sending much love and good thoughts to each of you.
Sincerely,
Gweniepooh


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It is a special day for our Down Under friends who are already celebrating Christmas Day.

Julie, have a wonderful day with Ringo. Merry Christmas to the both of you and remember, that card photo is for you too. May this next year bring many Great things for you.

All our Australian friends, Enjoy a beautiful Christmas with family and loved ones. 

Now I really must try and get off here and get some work done since I am having the surprise Christmas dinner. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just want to wish everyone Merry Christmas. It is wonderful having connected with so many caring folks here on the Tea Party. I pray for this group daily and wish for each of you a better 2015 than this ending year. May there be peace, good health, and joy in your future. Thank you for including me in your thoughts, prayers, and friendship. This is an incredible group and fill such a special place in my heart and life. Sending much love and good thoughts to each of you.
> Sincerely,
> Gweniepooh


Thanks Gwen, you are so special to all of us and mean so much. You've added to our lives in so many ways that thank you is quite inadequate. Bringing us together was the best gift ever. Merry Christmas to you and yours too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, beautiful family and beautiful decorations -- looks like a very warm and loving home--which is just how I have pictured your place.


Thank you Rookie.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Wishing a wonderful Christmas to all of my KTP friends who celebrate, and hoping that all of you have a happy and healthy new year! (I'm not on too much, but I do think of you OFTEN!)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for the encouragement on the RA. I'm glad I have an answer now. The photograph is beautiful and what gorgeous grandchildren. Merry Christmas to you too.


Thank you.

Oh Yes, tumeric. I use it in cooking and sometimes as supplement. Should be always. Also, the Paleo diet is supposed to help with immune system problems and keep the immune system from over-reacting. My sis has also gone to meat that is grass fed and she found a butcher in the country not too far to travel to. Sometimes our systems just revolt and we need to do all we can to let them heal. I know the doctor's won't know about these things and pooh pooh them, well most of them, but I can attest as I am now RA negative. Even if you can't get negative, you can get so much better. We can talk so much more if you ever want to. I'm here for you.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Re-writing history perhaps?



Lurker 2 said:


> Because we have a right wing Government they have chosen (yet again) to change the name of the Social Welfare Department. This is because it was originally set up by a Socialist Labour Government. And like with the Unions right wing Governments here try to phase certain things into non-existence.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I fully understand that. Home fireworks tends to fill our hospitals with people injured from things not going the way people think they will. Merry Christmas to you and Ringo. So glad your brother was well enough to make a visit to you.


It was good! But life is rather difficult for him presently. although he handles it with great aplomb- he is restricted from many activities because he is getting double vision. Hard for one who loves to drive, and to read.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Nothing wrong with being a career girl! So glad that she enjoys her job.


Just that I know Al would have loved to be a Grandparent- he is a very caring loving Dad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is a special day for our Down Under friends who are already celebrating Christmas Day.
> 
> Julie, have a wonderful day with Ringo. Merry Christmas to the both of you and remember, that card photo is for you too. May this next year bring many Great things for you.
> 
> ...


It will be a day with the washing, I have at most two loads to go and I will have completely caught up. Spring has been so terribly wet. Then it will be time to get the remaining curtains down and washed. So much as stash I realise- far more than I had been thinking. Just plugging away at sorting the 'box' room!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Re-writing history perhaps?


Oh I am sure that is one of their unspoken goals!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just want to wish everyone Merry Christmas. It is wonderful having connected with so many caring folks here on the Tea Party. I pray for this group daily and wish for each of you a better 2015 than this ending year. May there be peace, good health, and joy in your future. Thank you for including me in your thoughts, prayers, and friendship. This is an incredible group and fill such a special place in my heart and life. Sending much love and good thoughts to each of you.
> Sincerely,
> Gweniepooh


Since I cannot express my feelings better than this, I'll add my thanks and best wishes for all my friends here for the coming new year.
May God bless each and every one of you and your family with good health and prosperity.
Love you all,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Some wonderful news. Like a Christmas present for DH and me and now I give it to you for a Christmas present. Earlier this last summer DH arranged the music for a children's choir in Detroit and an orchestra Hilversum, The Netherlands. They love his arrangements and I think you will love seeing this fabulous choir and orchestra coming together with an ocean between them. This will be on television later and I'm not sure if it will just be a commercial for a product as I know there is going to be a longer spot showing behind the scenes work. Now you know why I am often quiet in my house with no music playing so DH can hear the music playing in his head. This is an opportunity for you to hear what magic he can do with a tune. I remember the talks when we were in Ohio with a tornado warning and him trying to talk to people in Detroit and the Netherlands at the same time and asking the range of the children's voices. He has already worked with the orchestra, so he knew their ranges. I do hope you like this and the children are SOOOOOOO Precious. Love the looks on their faces and excitement when they walk into the recording studio for the first time. Don't think it will be the last for one young lady. I have permission to share as it is already on You Tube:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Wishing you a Merry Christmas from Matthew. We are sharing the design he drew for the card exchange.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Wishing you a Merry Christmas from Matthew. We are sharing the design he drew for the card exchange.


Looks so real. Thank you so much Matthew for thinking of us and wishing us a Merry Christmas too. If you like music you can listen to the link and hear the children singing in my last post. If not, please see my photo I posted just a little bit ago of the grandchildren around the Christmas tree. Enjoy your Christmas. You do so much to make others happy. We love your drawings. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Some wonderful news. Like a Christmas present for DH and me and now I give it to you for a Christmas present. Earlier this last summer DH arranged the music for a children's choir in Detroit and an orchestra Hilversum, The Netherlands. They love his arrangements and I think you will love seeing this fabulous choir and orchestra coming together with an ocean between them. This will be on television later and I'm not sure if it will just be a commercial for a product as I know there is going to be a longer spot showing behind the scenes work. Now you know why I am often quiet in my house with no music playing so DH can hear the music playing in his head. This is an opportunity for you to hear what magic he can do with a tune. I remember the talks when we were in Ohio with a tornado warning and him trying to talk to people in Detroit and the Netherlands at the same time and asking the range of the children's voices. He has already worked with the orchestra, so he knew their ranges. I do hope you like this and the children are SOOOOOOO Precious. Love the looks on their faces and excitement when they walk into the recording studio for the first time. Don't think it will be the last for one young lady. I have permission to share as it is already on You Tube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thank you for sharing. It is fantastic.


Thanks Pacer, I am so proud of DH as I know you are of your son. The heads of the company that will be using this for their product have been emailing DH and are so thrilled with his arrangements. I must say that when I heard the children singing and saw them so excited with them and the orchestra cheering at the end I had tears in my eyes. I'm sure the orchestra was quite surprised at the great job the children did. DH just called me in a few minutes ago to show this to me. It does mention the name of the company in the link under the video screen, but I'm not saying it here so it doesn't paste my post on the wider internet.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Pacer, I am so proud of DH as I know you are of your son. The heads of the company that will be using this for their product have been emailing DH and are so thrilled with his arrangements. I must say that when I heard the children singing and saw them so excited with them and the orchestra cheering at the end I had tears in my eyes. I'm sure the orchestra was quite surprised at the great job the children did. DH just called me in a few minutes ago to show this to me. It does mention the name of the company in the link under the video screen, but I'm not saying it here so it doesn't paste my post on the wider internet.


I fully understand that. Did your DH work with each group and then put it all together? It was a very touching video.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I fully understand that. Did your DH work with each group and then put it all together? It was a very touching video.


He was all behind the scenes. They spoke with him on Conference telephone just as we were getting ready to leave the motel from Ohio to go home. This was Columbus, OH when we were there for DH's concert. He only had 3 days to do the arrangements for an orchestra and choir and that is a part for all the different instruments and all the different voices. Needless to say, he didn't sleep much and I didn't bother him, other than to take him food. Can you tell we don't often have company. :lol: :lol: :lol: He sent the music arrangements to Detroit by computer for the choir and the same for the orchestra in Hilversum. Couldn't be done in the old days before computers. Truly amazing that the choir and orchestra could perform together like that. Well, DH wants the computer so Bye everyone. I need to go wash a floor and take a nap. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma, the children's choir is wonderful. Give my appreciation to your DH. I am having trouble with the internet so I can't post my thanks for all the wonderful things that have been posted here.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Thinking of you all and wishing you blessings and joy for Christmas


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Cashmeregma, the children's choir is wonderful. Give my appreciation to your DH. I am having trouble with the internet so I can't post my thanks for all the wonderful things that have been posted here.


Wow, the miracle of the internet. Within seconds I hear from Wales too. Guess this is evidence of how the video was all done. I will tell DH. Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sadly, my DIL has come down with the shingles and on her neck and face. I sure hope it steers clear of her ears and eyes. They had plans to go to Disneyworld but I'm not sure how bad it will get. She is younger than I was when I had it so I sure hope it will be easier. I was really sick for 2 months. We were having Christmas at her house but now suddenly we are having it here. She is not a complainer and takes pride in being strong, so I have no idea how bad it really is.


Has she been to the doctor yet? There are antiviral drugs that if taken within 72 hrs of the blisters appearing will reduce the severity & duration quite a bit but are not effective after the 72 hrs.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> He was all behind the scenes. They spoke with him on Conference telephone just as we were getting ready to leave the motel from Ohio to go home. This was Columbus, OH when we were there for DH's concert. He only had 3 days to do the arrangements for an orchestra and choir and that is a part for all the different instruments and all the different voices. Needless to say, he didn't sleep much and I didn't bother him, other than to take him food. Can you tell we don't often have company. :lol: :lol: :lol:


You are both incredible people and it is my pleasure to have met both of you. I can imagine all the effort that he put into all of this. I know the amount of time and effort that was put into this as my DH and DS#1 transpose music for church and both of them transpose as they are playing music. My DH wrote a piece of music in college. We did get to hear it sung once as he put Jesus last words to the music. It was sung at a Good Friday service years ago. Tonight DH is taking his flute, trumpet and trombone to church for the Christmas eve service and tomorrow DH and DS#1 will play for the Christmas service. Easter is always a big deal at our home as well since DH and DS#1 play for both services. That is when Matthew drew the picture of the rabbit reaching for a leaf on a branch. We had to be to church shortly after 6 AM that day and didn't finish until 1 PM. That is a lot of time for Matthew so he drew most of the time. The church puts on a fantastic Easter breakfast so he took a break to eat. Tonight he will sit in the narthex and draw as we know the church will be overflowing. He had enough trouble coping with the stores the past two weekends and the church will be more crowded per space than the stores. I do hope to see Bella tonight during church. She has to wear a mask in order to come to church as she is still fragile and cannot be exposed to any possible germs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm in on the Christmas hugs too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Some wonderful news. Like a Christmas present for DH and me and now I give it to you for a Christmas present. Earlier this last summer DH arranged the music for a children's choir in Detroit and an orchestra Hilversum, The Netherlands. They love his arrangements and I think you will love seeing this fabulous choir and orchestra coming together with an ocean between them. This will be on television later and I'm not sure if it will just be a commercial for a product as I know there is going to be a longer spot showing behind the scenes work. Now you know why I am often quiet in my house with no music playing so DH can hear the music playing in his head. This is an opportunity for you to hear what magic he can do with a tune. I remember the talks when we were in Ohio with a tornado warning and him trying to talk to people in Detroit and the Netherlands at the same time and asking the range of the children's voices. He has already worked with the orchestra, so he knew their ranges. I do hope you like this and the children are SOOOOOOO Precious. Love the looks on their faces and excitement when they walk into the recording studio for the first time. Don't think it will be the last for one young lady. I have permission to share as it is already on You Tube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have everything organized for supper, decided I need a few minutes on the couch before I get the table extended & the dishes out.
Sugar, I cannot imagine the nerve of Serenas dad to ask your DD for money, I would think he should be making support payments rather than bugging her.
Julie, I'm so glad your brother & niece got to come for a visit. Does he have other kids, you said he would love to be a grandfather & she is a career girl. We have rules about fireworks here too as in summer they can cause fires but certainly no one does them this time of year.
We are getting a little snow today, the trees are still covered in hoar frost & it is to get colder in the next few days, staying about -18C/0F for the weekend. I'm glad it is a litte colder so we don't have to worry about freezing rain
I hope you all have a very Merry Christmas


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Some wonderful news. Like a Christmas present for DH and me and now I give it to you for a Christmas present. Earlier this last summer DH arranged the music for a children's choir in Detroit and an orchestra Hilversum, The Netherlands. They love his arrangements and I think you will love seeing this fabulous choir and orchestra coming together with an ocean between them. This will be on television later and I'm not sure if it will just be a commercial for a product as I know there is going to be a longer spot showing behind the scenes work. Now you know why I am often quiet in my house with no music playing so DH can hear the music playing in his head. This is an opportunity for you to hear what magic he can do with a tune. I remember the talks when we were in Ohio with a tornado warning and him trying to talk to people in Detroit and the Netherlands at the same time and asking the range of the children's voices. He has already worked with the orchestra, so he knew their ranges. I do hope you like this and the children are SOOOOOOO Precious. Love the looks on their faces and excitement when they walk into the recording studio for the first time. Don't think it will be the last for one young lady. I have permission to share as it is already on You Tube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wishing you a Merry Christmas from Matthew. We are sharing the design he drew for the card exchange.


Fantastic!! I know my sister will be delighted to find out Matthew chose one of her photos for this beautiful drawing!!
Merry Christmas and a big thank you to Matthew!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thinking of you all and wishing you blessings and joy for Christmas


Merry Christmas to you and your family!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Fantastic!! I know my sister will be delighted to find out Matthew chose one of her photos for this beautiful drawing!!
> Merry Christmas and a big thank you to Matthew!
> Junek


Now that he has discovered the pictures, I think we will see more of her photos drawn in 2015. I can't wait to see what horses he will draw. His Christmas gift to me is from one of her photos of a cat's head. He showed it to me today even though it is not finished. I really like his choice. I will certainly share the picture here when it is done.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Oh Yes, tumeric. I use it in cooking and sometimes as supplement. Should be always. Also, the Paleo diet is supposed to help with immune system problems and keep the immune system from over-reacting. My sis has also gone to meat that is grass fed and she found a butcher in the country not too far to travel to. Sometimes our systems just revolt and we need to do all we can to let them heal. I know the doctor's won't know about these things and pooh pooh them, well most of them, but I can attest as I am now RA negative. Even if you can't get negative, you can get so much better. We can talk so much more if you ever want to. I'm here for you.


Unfortunately, my husband has a severe allergy to tumeric, also to several antibiotics. Nothing works for everyone, I am sorry to say. He was once told by an East African/Indian colleague that turmeric was widely used as an antibiotic in her community, so it obviously is powerful stuff, but like any other potent medicine, needs to be used with caution.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was good! But life is rather difficult for him presently. although he handles it with great aplomb- he is restricted from many activities because he is getting double vision. Hard for one who loves to drive, and to read.


I would find that very hard, particularly the reading aspect. Best wishes to him, and I hope things can be got back under full control very soon.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Best wishes to all of you on the knitting tea party. You have all added to my life- Good job Sam!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone!

&#127877;&#127876;&#127873;&#127878;&#127877;&#127876;&#127873;&#127878;&#127879;&#127877;&#127876;&#127873;HUG&#127873;&#127877;&#127879;&#127878;&#127877;&#127878;&#127879;&#127877;&#127876;&#127873;&#127879;&#127878;


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I want to thank those and those who weren't in the swap for the wonderful cards. I love them all and feel I know you all. 

Have a wonderful holiday!! Shirley


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Best wishes to all of you on the knitting tea party. You have all added to my life- Good job Sam!


It is beautiful. Merry Christmas to you and your family as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has she been to the doctor yet? There are antiviral drugs that if taken within 72 hrs of the blisters appearing will reduce the severity & duration quite a bit but are not effective after the 72 hrs.


Thanks Bonnie. Yes, she is on the antiviral drugs.. Appreciate your tip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene please tell your DH that was incredible. Thank you so much for sharing the talent with us.


Cashmeregma said:


> Some wonderful news. Like a Christmas present for DH and me and now I give it to you for a Christmas present. Earlier this last summer DH arranged the music for a children's choir in Detroit and an orchestra Hilversum, The Netherlands. They love his arrangements and I think you will love seeing this fabulous choir and orchestra coming together with an ocean between them. This will be on television later and I'm not sure if it will just be a commercial for a product as I know there is going to be a longer spot showing behind the scenes work. Now you know why I am often quiet in my house with no music playing so DH can hear the music playing in his head. This is an opportunity for you to hear what magic he can do with a tune. I remember the talks when we were in Ohio with a tornado warning and him trying to talk to people in Detroit and the Netherlands at the same time and asking the range of the children's voices. He has already worked with the orchestra, so he knew their ranges. I do hope you like this and the children are SOOOOOOO Precious. Love the looks on their faces and excitement when they walk into the recording studio for the first time. Don't think it will be the last for one young lady. I have permission to share as it is already on You Tube:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> You are both incredible people and it is my pleasure to have met both of you. I can imagine all the effort that he put into all of this. I know the amount of time and effort that was put into this as my DH and DS#1 transpose music for church and both of them transpose as they are playing music. My DH wrote a piece of music in college. We did get to hear it sung once as he put Jesus last words to the music. It was sung at a Good Friday service years ago. Tonight DH is taking his flute, trumpet and trombone to church for the Christmas eve service and tomorrow DH and DS#1 will play for the Christmas service. Easter is always a big deal at our home as well since DH and DS#1 play for both services. That is when Matthew drew the picture of the rabbit reaching for a leaf on a branch. We had to be to church shortly after 6 AM that day and didn't finish until 1 PM. That is a lot of time for Matthew so he drew most of the time. The church puts on a fantastic Easter breakfast so he took a break to eat. Tonight he will sit in the narthex and draw as we know the church will be overflowing. He had enough trouble coping with the stores the past two weekends and the church will be more crowded per space than the stores. I do hope to see Bella tonight during church. She has to wear a mask in order to come to church as she is still fragile and cannot be exposed to any possible germs.


Thank you for the lovely compliment. We sure appreciate it. Nice that you understand. Yes, all the instruments get different parts and that's a lot of harmony and parts. Then there's the chorus and different parts for the harmony and singers. Very little sleep those 3 days and nights.
How wonderful that your family is so musical. We have a lot of musical talent on here and your family is certainly no exception. That is wonderful that your DH wrote a piece and got to hear it sung. DH has concerts for his composition students where they get to hear the pieces they wrote played by the band. It is always amazing to hear the talent. Great that Matthew can use the waiting time to draw. Good coping skill for sure. Hope dear little Bella is ok even with her mask. There is so much going around. I know people will be so thrilled to see her and I imagine she will enjoy the music and service.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> That was just great! (And I loved the touch of tartan too!) That's a very talented DH you have. :thumbup:


Just told DH he got a compliment from Scotland. This is so much fun getting to share with all of you. Ah yes, the touch of tartan, so important.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Well it has been rather hectic here recently, so Happy Birthday to all who have celebrated since I last posted. Went to the local farmers market with my sister , then shopping in Skipton, on Friday. Saturday my younger son and his husband came up on their way to Manchester to see the German Market and have a night at a hotel. We took them for a lovely lunch at the newly refurbished local Pub. They brought us a Christmas hamper of treats. .then I went doen with a chest infection but the worst of it is that my sister has it very badly and was rushed to hospital yesterday afternoon and we aren't sure when she will be home. Unfortunately I have no transport so can't get there to visit. So I am here all by myself cat sitting and hoping that my sister improves quickly so we can have a late Christmas together. 
Thank you all very much for the lovely cards which arrived. I hope all on the list got mine. Take care all. Please include Joan in your prayers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Well it has been rather hectic here recently, so Happy Birthday to all who have celebrated since I last posted. Went to the local farmers market with my sister , then shopping in Skipton, on Friday. Saturday my younger son and his husband came up on their way to Manchester to see the German Market and have a night at a hotel. We took them for a lovely lunch at the newly refurbished local Pub. They brought us a Christmas hamper of treats. .then I went doen with a chest infection but the worst of it is that my sister has it very badly and was rushed to hospital yesterday afternoon and we aren't sure when she will be home. Unfortunately I have no transport so can't get there to visit. So I am here all by myself cat sitting and hoping that my sister improves quickly so we can have a late Christmas together. 
Thank you all very much for the lovely cards which arrived. I hope all on the list got mine. Take care all. Please include Joan in your prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> How wonderful!!! Thank you so much for sharing this!! I knew your DH had to be talented and this definitely re-affirms it.
> Merry Christmas!!
> Junek


Thanks June. I'm so glad I was allowed to share it. Thought it might belong to the company and only for the tv spots, but they released it to You Tube, soooo I am having fun sharing with all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Now that he has discovered the pictures, I think we will see more of her photos drawn in 2015. I can't wait to see what horses he will draw. His Christmas gift to me is from one of her photos of a cat's head. He showed it to me today even though it is not finished. I really like his choice. I will certainly share the picture here when it is done.


How wonderful. I am waiting with baited breath to see the horses.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ...
> Julie, I'm so glad your brother & niece got to come for a visit. Does he have other kids, you said he would love to be a grandfather & she is a career girl. We have rules about fireworks here too as in summer they can cause fires but certainly no one does them this time of year.
> We are getting a little snow today, the trees are still covered in hoar frost & it is to get colder in the next few days, staying about -18C/0F for the weekend. I'm glad it is a litte colder so we don't have to worry about freezing rain
> I hope you all have a very Merry Christmas


His two boys are younger- Andrew is doing very well in the Navy- some sort of Officer rank, but no evidence of girl friends. Paul the youngest has many issues Health wise Cerebral Palsy being one, but he holds down a job as a Hospital Orderly- plays battle games, collects facsimile arms and multiple tattoos, No girl friend as yet. With Alastair's Health being as fragile as it is you can understand he is having to exercise patience.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Unfortunately, my husband has a severe allergy to tumeric, also to several antibiotics. Nothing works for everyone, I am sorry to say. He was once told by an East African/Indian colleague that turmeric was widely used as an antibiotic in her community, so it obviously is powerful stuff, but like any other potent medicine, needs to be used with caution.


A good reminder that even healthy things can cause allergies. Yes, we are all individuals with varying needs and allergies can sure play an important part. Hopefully your DH found out without a severe reaction. I found out I was allergic to many things that I had no idea one would be allergic to. Thankfully not medications at this point and most of the food ones seem to be more sensitivities than full-blown allergies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I would find that very hard, particularly the reading aspect. Best wishes to him, and I hope things can be got back under full control very soon.


Thank you Chris! Double vision he turns into a joke- but it must be so hard for him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, so sorry your brother's life is restricted with double vision. It would be wonderful if with time that cleared up. So glad you had a nice visit with him and great that he handles what is wrong with him so well. Sounds like a special person.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene please tell your DH that was incredible. Thank you so much for sharing the talent with us.


Spoken from someone whose family is also musically talented. Thank you so much Gwen. I loved sharing it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Well it has been rather hectic here recently, so Happy Birthday to all who have celebrated since I last posted. Went to the local farmers market with my sister , then shopping in Skipton, on Friday. Saturday my younger son and his husband came up on their way to Manchester to see the German Market and have a night at a hotel. We took them for a lovely lunch at the newly refurbished local Pub. They brought us a Christmas hamper of treats. .then I went doen with a chest infection but the worst of it is that my sister has it very badly and was rushed to hospital yesterday afternoon and we aren't sure when she will be home. Unfortunately I have no transport so can't get there to visit. So I am here all by myself cat sitting and hoping that my sister improves quickly so we can have a late Christmas together.
> Thank you all very much for the lovely cards which arrived. I hope all on the list got mine. Take care all. Please include Joan in your prayers.


Will do that! I guess it is a time of year thing. So hoping you don't have to spend Christmas alone!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon my Precious Angels,
Yesterday, it rained all day and I slept and worked on my scarf most all day. I must be slow or something as I remember Bonnie making this in a matter of days.
My needles came today. I am having so much fun just fingering them. I have magic loops to start a toe up sock. I have been reading Margarets workshop and taking notes and watching the tutorial by Blooming Knitter. Gwen the toe of yours looked great. I just have to get used to handling the magic loop and making the m1 to the right and left. Think I can do it. I am fixing to order the Manos Allegria and there is 445 yards in a hank. Is that enough for a scarf or do I need to get one more? Also so you all recommend the 40 or 32 for Magic Loop? Sorry if I am bugging you but trying to learn new things.
I am having so much trouble with my hands right now. The two fingers in the middle on both hands are turning in and painful. Hope this will stop with continued exercise and conservative measures.
I am feeling some better. I always come through a difficult period it is just in Gods own timing. But I do appreciate all of you encouragement and kind words.
Mary Jo, would love the recipe to the cabbage casserole. I love cabbage. I am so very sorry about the loss of your DH early in your life. That must have been so hard on you. I have a sincere respect for the police and their families. I feel often they are picked on in the media. I started watching How To Get Away With Murder and felt like it was too x rated for me. I do love Forever and The Mysteries of Laura.
Margaret, travel safely and rest when you can.
Bonnie, your suppers always sound so good. I love cabbage rolls but have never made them. Please be careful when going down stairs. I would get a checking over just to be sure nothing is brewing in that leg. We did have some horrific weather but were safe from all harm. No damage to house this time PTL.
Julie, prayers are being said for Allastair, for his bp and his eyesight both. Glad you got to have a good visit with he and his daughter. 
Marilyn, Prayers that you have as wonderful a day with your family as I had with mine. Those rolls sound delicious, Sure is nice when kids take the lead and let Mom have a break at this stage of life.
Gwen, dear heart, I am so sorry you have been diagnosed with Rheumatoid Arthritis. Nowadays, they have so many new ways to treat it and it does not appear to be as crippling as it used to be. Prayers being said for you, dear friend. Thank you for the wonderful recipes.
Chris, I am glad you submitted the Olive Cheese Bread. My daughter makes it occasionally and always sent Mom some. It is absolutely scrumptious. Try it yall. Well worth the effort.
Joesphine, I loved Lapland. You have a lovely little family. Your grandson is adorable but LM is just so darn precious. She squeezes my heart with joy.
Aran, so glad to hear Rilma is doing so well. PTL for healing.
Mary, kids learn by example. I can not put it better than others have already express, but you are such an inspiration to all of us to extend the hand of love to others in need. You are the very essence of a Christian woman and minister to this little family of Bella and Faith. How very blessed they are to have you as are we here on KTP. Matthew will be a loving, compassionate man. I know you are so proud of him. We are. I loved his drawing of the Dear. Such detail and passion is displayed in his works.
Pearlone, PTL for healing for DH now but prayers are ongoing for the next surgery. Warriors are always faithful when there is a need.
Noni, you take care of that bronchitis so it wont develop into pneumonia. Prayers for you for healing.
Daralene, the family Christmas picture is just lovely. Such an inviting home you have.
Well, sweethearts, from the bottom of my heart I wish you all the merriest of Christmass and a year filled with love, joy, peace, financial stability, and good health. I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Well it has been rather hectic here recently, so Happy Birthday to all who have celebrated since I last posted. Went to the local farmers market with my sister , then shopping in Skipton, on Friday. Saturday my younger son and his husband came up on their way to Manchester to see the German Market and have a night at a hotel. We took them for a lovely lunch at the newly refurbished local Pub. They brought us a Christmas hamper of treats. .then I went doen with a chest infection but the worst of it is that my sister has it very badly and was rushed to hospital yesterday afternoon and we aren't sure when she will be home. Unfortunately I have no transport so can't get there to visit. So I am here all by myself cat sitting and hoping that my sister improves quickly so we can have a late Christmas together.
> Thank you all very much for the lovely cards which arrived. I hope all on the list got mine. Take care all. Please include Joan in your prayers.


Sad that you got sick and your sister so bad she is in the hospital. Not what one wants for any time, let alone Christmas. Wish one of us lived near to you so we could get you in to visit at the hospital. Even if you are alone, Merry Christmas from me in Upstate NY.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, so sorry your brother's life is restricted with double vision. It would be wonderful if with time that cleared up. So glad you had a nice visit with him and great that he handles what is wrong with him so well. Sounds like a special person.


I really enjoy his sense of humour, and usual ability to think laterally- that one has disappeared a bit lately.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, Glad you have forbidden DD's ex boyfriend from your property. Hope he learns to take on some responsibility in his life and stops hurting you and your DD. Totally agree that the money should be going the other direction.

Designer, Thanks for the Christmas greeting.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a moment to wish you all a joyous Christmas and a new year full of God's richest blessings for whatever your needs may be. 

I've baked the German cut-out cookies and the house smells of warm cloves and cinnamon. Susan is delivering the remaining gifts to the gosling children. Gifts were given by the local rescue mission for families in need. Tim has gone with her.

Yesterday they consulted with the surgeon who will do the removal of Tim's endothecal pump and catheter on 16 January, 2015. It is expected to be out-patient surgery and he should be able to return to class on the following Monday with minimal restrictions. He seems to be an entirely new precedent in the care of CP patients. No doubt, a new paper on/study of the possibilities for CP kids may be on the horizon. The pros here certainly haven't found anything published on it so far.

Please hold him in your prayers. They will need to leave here by about 5 AM in order to get there in time for the pre-op routine--assuming that the weather holds clear.

Daralene, thanks for the video of Bill's talents and work. Really enjoyed it.

Thanks you to those who have remembered us with Christmas cards. Your words and prayers are so special to me.


Take care and be well. I love you all so much.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Matthew, love the deer.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas!!! Have to hurry - we are headed to church and then to DD#1s for dinner and Christmas with DD#2 and her family. Then we'll come home, sleep and go back in the morning for breakfast and another Christmas with DD#1s family. Then I'm going to drink eggnog with lots of rum and take a nap!!! Blessings to all - I hope I can catch up soon. Love, Paula


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Just a moment to wish you all a joyous Christmas and a new year full of God's richest blessings for whatever your needs may be.
> 
> I've baked the German cut-out cookies and the house smells of warm cloves and cinnamon. Susan is delivering the remaining gifts to the gosling children. Gifts were given by the local rescue mission for families in need. Tim has gone with her.
> 
> ...


Best wishes for the Christmas season, Joy, and especially to Tim for the forthcoming procedure. Once again, he proves himself to be a truly remarkable human being. My thoughts will be with him on 16th January and in the days that follow.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

martina said:


> Well it has been rather hectic here recently, so Happy Birthday to all who have celebrated since I last posted. Went to the local farmers market with my sister , then shopping in Skipton, on Friday. Saturday my younger son and his husband came up on their way to Manchester to see the German Market and have a night at a hotel. We took them for a lovely lunch at the newly refurbished local Pub. They brought us a Christmas hamper of treats. .then I went doen with a chest infection but the worst of it is that my sister has it very badly and was rushed to hospital yesterday afternoon and we aren't sure when she will be home. Unfortunately I have no transport so can't get there to visit. So I am here all by myself cat sitting and hoping that my sister improves quickly so we can have a late Christmas together.
> Thank you all very much for the lovely cards which arrived. I hope all on the list got mine. Take care all. Please include Joan in your prayers.


Sorry to hear about your illness, Martina, and particularly about your sister. Not at all what either of you needs right now. I have always been fond of Skipton, since it is where my mother's family came from, many, many generations back, but that would not make it a place where I would want to be ill. Best wishes for a rapid recovery for you both.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't worry about the tree railyn - it's the spirit that matters and you definitely have the spirit and much to be thankful for. being with family - that is what Christmas is about - and you don't even have to do the cooking. --- sam



Railyn said:


> It is now Christmas eve and I am definitely not ready for
> Christmas. I really need another day but... I do this to myself every year. Poor planning, I know. My tree is not up yet, etc. I did make many dozen dinner rolls today so that will be my part of the Christmas dinner.
> I did not get the scarves I am making for the boys done. Just another case of poor planning. I will use the excuse that I wasn't feeling well. Being off my thyroid for almost a month really got to ne, But it was worth it for the good test results
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to you and all our downunder friends - a very merry Christmas - enjoy the day - is anyone going to the beach for the day. Heidi and I thought that sounded good. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Less than an hour to go, and my reality is Christmas Day!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Well it has been rather hectic here recently, so Happy Birthday to all who have celebrated since I last posted. Went to the local farmers market with my sister , then shopping in Skipton, on Friday. Saturday my younger son and his husband came up on their way to Manchester to see the German Market and have a night at a hotel. We took them for a lovely lunch at the newly refurbished local Pub. They brought us a Christmas hamper of treats. .then I went doen with a chest infection but the worst of it is that my sister has it very badly and was rushed to hospital yesterday afternoon and we aren't sure when she will be home. Unfortunately I have no transport so can't get there to visit. So I am here all by myself cat sitting and hoping that my sister improves quickly so we can have a late Christmas together.
> Thank you all very much for the lovely cards which arrived. I hope all on the list got mine. Take care all. Please include Joan in your prayers.


What a shame about your sister, I hope she improves very quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is the type of leach you drop kick out of your life. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I would imagine so... her iron levels at least have been low on and off for a couple of years really. And this would be when she was pretty much living with the (@#$%) that is Serenas father. , and just doing goodness know what apart from nothing. :evil: :roll: The drop kick is still asking HER for money now and then. He is now NOT welcome on my property at all. He was hasseling her again just on Monday. Good grief!! Some nerve.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who ever did the wrapping can come and do mine. a great picture daralene - fine looking children - and the yarn makes it homey. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Want to send you all a Merry Christmas card from my house to yours. The children decorated the tree and put their gifts around it. You are a wonderful group of friends and I enjoy coming to the Knitting Tea Party.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I also thought the mirror therapy article was interesting. --- sam



Silverowl said:


> Hello ladies how strange I watched this on the news yesterday and seems relevant here.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/dec/23/new-arthritis-treatment-electronic-implant


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending mounds of healing energy to dil to wrap her in warm healing energy. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sadly, my DIL has come down with the shingles and on her neck and face. I sure hope it steers clear of her ears and eyes. They had plans to go to Disneyworld but I'm not sure how bad it will get. She is younger than I was when I had it so I sure hope it will be easier. I was really sick for 2 months. We were having Christmas at her house but now suddenly we are having it here. She is not a complainer and takes pride in being strong, so I have no idea how bad it really is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I keep thinking they will bring her back somehow - at least I hope so. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Too true!! That part was written for him. But I sure miss Ziva!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great gift - enjoy. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I must tell you, Mary, my grandson who is a fine art graduate (although he only paints and draws for his pleasure) gifted me with a beautiful colored pencil drawing of an historical house that our family lived in. My son said he just laid it on the table since he knew my son was visiting me later. He even matted it and put in a lovely frame ready to be hung!! So I know how much being gifted a drawing by Matthew will mean!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was wonderful daralene - thanks for sharing. --- sam --- and the little girl had quite a voice.



Cashmeregma said:


> Some wonderful news. Like a Christmas present for DH and me and now I give it to you for a Christmas present. Earlier this last summer DH arranged the music for a children's choir in Detroit and an orchestra Hilversum, The Netherlands. They love his arrangements and I think you will love seeing this fabulous choir and orchestra coming together with an ocean between them. This will be on television later and I'm not sure if it will just be a commercial for a product as I know there is going to be a longer spot showing behind the scenes work. Now you know why I am often quiet in my house with no music playing so DH can hear the music playing in his head. This is an opportunity for you to hear what magic he can do with a tune. I remember the talks when we were in Ohio with a tornado warning and him trying to talk to people in Detroit and the Netherlands at the same time and asking the range of the children's voices. He has already worked with the orchestra, so he knew their ranges. I do hope you like this and the children are SOOOOOOO Precious. Love the looks on their faces and excitement when they walk into the recording studio for the first time. Don't think it will be the last for one young lady. I have permission to share as it is already on You Tube:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely Shirley - thank you for sharing. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Best wishes to all of you on the knitting tea party. You have all added to my life- Good job Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy racing to you and your sister to wrap you in warm soothing healing energy. take care of yourself. --- sam



martina said:


> Well it has been rather hectic here recently, so Happy Birthday to all who have celebrated since I last posted. Went to the local farmers market with my sister , then shopping in Skipton, on Friday. Saturday my younger son and his husband came up on their way to Manchester to see the German Market and have a night at a hotel. We took them for a lovely lunch at the newly refurbished local Pub. They brought us a Christmas hamper of treats. .then I went doen with a chest infection but the worst of it is that my sister has it very badly and was rushed to hospital yesterday afternoon and we aren't sure when she will be home. Unfortunately I have no transport so can't get there to visit. So I am here all by myself cat sitting and hoping that my sister improves quickly so we can have a late Christmas together.
> Thank you all very much for the lovely cards which arrived. I hope all on the list got mine. Take care all. Please include Joan in your prayers.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just popped in wiith seasonal wishes for everyone, may you have peace health and happiness.

Will be thinking of you all tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Julie, prayers are being said for Allastair, for his bp and his eyesight both. Glad you got to have a good visit with he and his daughter.


Thank you Betty!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy already sent and surrounding tim with warm soothing healing energy and the wish that all goes as planed with no hang ups. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Just a moment to wish you all a joyous Christmas and a new year full of God's richest blessings for whatever your needs may be.
> 
> I've baked the German cut-out cookies and the house smells of warm cloves and cinnamon. Susan is delivering the remaining gifts to the gosling children. Gifts were given by the local rescue mission for families in need. Tim has gone with her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> to you and all our downunder friends - a very merry Christmas - enjoy the day - is anyone going to the beach for the day. Heidi and I thought that sounded good. lol --- sam


Thanks Sam! It would be a good day for the beach, if a little overcast. Ringo and I are having a quiet tuna sandwich for lunch- he's already had his Christmas Treat- a whole chicken breast two days ago.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree, absolutely brilliant. Thanks for sharing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the children have all left for whitehouse - small village about an hour east of us - for the moser clan Christmas eve get together. lexi in heels - can't quite get used to that - she shouldn't be that old already. have slept most of the day - think the high today was 57° and rain most of the day. doesn't sound right for Christmas day.

gifts if the morning and then the children will be off to Phyllis's for dinner and the day. think I will go to the movie to see "unbroken".

a merry chirstmas to you and yours and may the new year bring you all good things. --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in wiith seasonal wishes for everyone, may you have peace health and happiness.
> 
> Will be thinking of you all tomorrow.


Happy Christmas Josephine. Enjoy your day! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Happy Christmas Josephine. Enjoy your day! xx


Thank you Angela and the same to you. We are going to DDs for lunch. X


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't get on here very often, but as I sit here reading posts on The Tea Party Christmas 'Eve, I am reminded of the many blessings we have in our country and the freedom to still say: "Merry Christmas" as we celebrate the birthday of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Some wonderful news. Like a Christmas present for DH and me and now I give it to you for a Christmas present. Don't think it will be the last for one young lady. I have permission to share as it is already on You Tube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ah, Sam, enjoy your 50-some-- we only got to 35 today, quite nippy. I've skipped several pages so not up on what is going on. Will try later.

I got a PM from Melody, she has been sick, working lots of hours, and preparing to move. Thought you'd all like to know. I sent her Christmas greetings from all of us.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Now that he has discovered the pictures, I think we will see more of her photos drawn in 2015. I can't wait to see what horses he will draw. His Christmas gift to me is from one of her photos of a cat's head. He showed it to me today even though it is not finished. I really like his choice. I will certainly share the picture here when it is done.


I look forward to seeing it. As you can tell from my posts and my sisters blog,we're definitely cat people.
Merry Christmas!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Well it has been rather hectic here recently, so Happy Birthday to all who have celebrated since I last posted. Went to the local farmers market with my sister , then shopping in Skipton, on Friday. Saturday my younger son and his husband came up on their way to Manchester to see the German Market and have a night at a hotel. We took them for a lovely lunch at the newly refurbished local Pub. They brought us a Christmas hamper of treats. .then I went doen with a chest infection but the worst of it is that my sister has it very badly and was rushed to hospital yesterday afternoon and we aren't sure when she will be home. Unfortunately I have no transport so can't get there to visit. So I am here all by myself cat sitting and hoping that my sister improves quickly so we can have a late Christmas together.
> Thank you all very much for the lovely cards which arrived. I hope all on the list got mine. Take care all. Please include Joan in your prayers.


Praying for Joan's fast recovery. I'm so sorry you have to spend Christmas alone. Have you recovered?
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

81brighteyes said:


> I don't get on here very often, but as I sit here reading posts on The Tea Party Christmas 'Eve, I am reminded of the many blessings we have in our country and the freedom to still say: "Merry Christmas" as we celebrate the birthday of Jesus Christ.


Excellent-- could not have said it better.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just a moment to wish you all a joyous Christmas and a new year full of God's richest blessings for whatever your needs may be.
> 
> I've baked the German cut-out cookies and the house smells of warm cloves and cinnamon. Susan is delivering the remaining gifts to the gosling children. Gifts were given by the local rescue mission for families in need. Tim has gone with her.
> 
> ...


I'm praying for Tim's quick recovery from the surgery.
May all of you and the goslings families have a blessed Christmas!
Love and hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I keep thinking they will bring her back somehow - at least I hope so. --- sam


I hope so but I guess the actress found other work...Bishop is ok, but she's no Ziva!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> the children have all left for whitehouse - small village about an hour east of us - for the moser clan Christmas eve get together. lexi in heels - can't quite get used to that - she shouldn't be that old already. have slept most of the day - think the high today was 57° and rain most of the day. doesn't sound right for Christmas day.
> 
> gifts if the morning and then the children will be off to Phyllis's for dinner and the day. think I will go to the movie to see "unbroken".
> 
> a merry chirstmas to you and yours and may the new year bring you all good things. --- sam


These children grow up way too fast, don't they!?
Our weather was sure not very Christmas-y either, Sam. It's been raining all day and a temperature in the low 70s!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I don't get on here very often, but as I sit here reading posts on The Tea Party Christmas 'Eve, I am reminded of the many blessings we have in our country and the freedom to still say: "Merry Christmas" as we celebrate the birthday of Jesus Christ.


So glad you "popped in" so I can wish you a very Merry Christmas. Don't be a stranger...I hope you have time to come in more often!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ah, Sam, enjoy your 50-some-- we only got to 35 today, quite nippy. I've skipped several pages so not up on what is going on. Will try later.
> 
> I got a PM from Melody, she has been sick, working lots of hours, and preparing to move. Thought you'd all like to know. I sent her Christmas greetings from all of us.


Thank you for letting us know what's going on with her.
I've been concerned since she's not usually gone for so long!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Up to page 40. Today was deviled eggs, cream pie, and bread pudding. I tried half sugar free and it came out good. 

Am now seeing the news about the storms ...hope all are safe. Strange weather for this time of year. 

Christmas greetings to all who are celebrating.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Martina...Prayers being said for you and your sister. I know it is difficult to not be with her right now.

Bella did not come to our church service tonight. She stayed home with her daddy as she was running a fever and the chest x-ray indicates that she is struggling. If things get any worse, then she will have to go back into the hospital which is 90 miles away. I am praying the the family will be able to celebrate Christmas together tomorrow. She loved the book that Matthew gave her last night. She is excited for Christmas and presents. She even said last night - Mommy, present meaning that Mommy would get a present. Her mom and brother and sisters did attend church tonight so I did get to wish them a Merry Christmas. 

Cashmeregma...Tonight we had 3 high school students play a rendition of Carol of the Bells on one piano at the same time. Can you imagine 6 hands on one keyboard at the same time? They did a wonderful job, but they did not think so. They will play it one more time on Sunday. I will look forward to hearing them play it one more time. My DH played his trombone and flute tonight. Tomorrow he will play those instruments again and DS#1 will play his trumpet. How well we know the long days when they need to arrive long before everyone else to practice and warm up. They also get to leave after others so they can pack away those instruments to bring back home. It is all worth it. I enjoy hearing them add to the church music.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

DMIL had her biopsy done today. Dr says no cancer in pancreas!!!! Yay!!!!!! Is sending biopsy off of course, he put a strong in to help keep that duct open and there is a bulge in one of the tubes leading to our from pancreas but all sounds good. Hurts to talk but she will be here tomorrow for dinner and will eat what she can. 

Have been too busy getting everything ready to keep up hope all are doing well. 

Prayers and hugs

Merry Christmas to all, I'm very thankful to have all of you in my life. Prayers and hugs


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ah, Sam, enjoy your 50-some-- we only got to 35 today, quite nippy. I've skipped several pages so not up on what is going on. Will try later.
> 
> I got a PM from Melody, she has been sick, working lots of hours, and preparing to move. Thought you'd all like to know. I sent her Christmas greetings from all of us.


I wonder if the mold is making her sick. So sorry to hear that she is not well, but happy to hear that she will be moving. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wonderful, wonderful-- what a gift you and DH have given us. Thank you so very much. Even my cat didn't fuss during this-- she usually objects mightily to music on computer.


Now that is the ultimate acceptance, if the cat approves. I think Bill will get a real kick out of that. Thank you Kansas g-ma.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Martina...Prayers being said for you and your sister. I know it is difficult to not be with her right now.
> 
> Bella did not come to our church service tonight. She stayed home with her daddy as she was running a fever and the chest x-ray indicates that she is struggling. If things get any worse, then she will have to go back into the hospital which is 90 miles away. I am praying the the family will be able to celebrate Christmas together tomorrow. She loved the book that Matthew gave her last night. She is excited for Christmas and presents. She even said last night - Mommy, present meaning that Mommy would get a present. Her mom and brother and sisters did attend church tonight so I did get to wish them a Merry Christmas.
> 
> Cashmeregma...Tonight we had 3 high school students play a rendition of Carol of the Bells on one piano at the same time. Can you imagine 6 hands on one keyboard at the same time? They did a wonderful job, but they did not think so. They will play it one more time on Sunday. I will look forward to hearing them play it one more time. My DH played his trombone and flute tonight. Tomorrow he will play those instruments again and DS#1 will play his trumpet. How well we know the long days when they need to arrive long before everyone else to practice and warm up. They also get to leave after others so they can pack away those instruments to bring back home. It is all worth it. I enjoy hearing them add to the church music.


Sorry Bella is not well. Healing wishes sent her way.
DS is a trombone player too. Oh yes, I know all about being there first and leaving last. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Up to page 40. Today was deviled eggs, cream pie, and bread pudding. I tried half sugar free and it came out good.
> 
> Am now seeing the news about the storms ...hope all are safe. Strange weather for this time of year.
> 
> Christmas greetings to all who are celebrating.


Sounds like you have made quite a feast. I'm sure those Mexican dishes with the corn husks were wonderful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the update on Melody...so sorry to hear that she's been sick...but have to say that I'm glad they're moving out of the place with the mold---hope that's not what made her sick; and hard to pull off a move while being sick, but hope she's better soon.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Ah, Sam, enjoy your 50-some-- we only got to 35 today, quite nippy. I've skipped several pages so not up on what is going on. Will try later.
> 
> I got a PM from Melody, she has been sick, working lots of hours, and preparing to move. Thought you'd all like to know. I sent her Christmas greetings from all of us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> DMIL had her biopsy done today. Dr says no cancer in pancreas!!!! Yay!!!!!! Is sending biopsy off of course, he put a strong in to help keep that duct open and there is a bulge in one of the tubes leading to our from pancreas but all sounds good. Hurts to talk but she will be here tomorrow for dinner and will eat what she can.
> 
> Have been too busy getting everything ready to keep up hope all are doing well.
> 
> ...


How wonderful that your DMIL does not have pancreas cancer. Hooray, but that does sound painful.

We are thankful for you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So glad you heard from Melody. Hope she soon feels better and that the move will help her health.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is ziva doing? I enjoy bishop but she I agree - she is no ziva but she is fun to watch. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I hope so but I guess the actress found other work...Bishop is ok, but she's no Ziva!
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas to one and all...probably won't be on much during the next few days with a houseful of company.

I'm so glad to see some of our old friends back at the tea party table. Wish you all the best now and in the New Year. 

I'm praying for all who are currently ill or have medical challenges ahead of them in the New Year. I know that all the prayer warriors on this site are on your case and things will work out.

Dawn, so glad that MIL does not have pancreatic cancer and hope that her treatments make her all well. I also prayer and hope that your health issues are far behind you and that 2015 is going to be a great year full of peace, joy, hope and love.

CashmereGma -- so lovely to see that performance...what an energetic and herculean effort that must have taken..hope he gets lots of financial and career benefit from it. It's easy to see that he takes joy and pride in his work.

I didn't get Christmas cards out this year, but I do wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Very Happy New Year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Christmas greetings to everyone. --- sam

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=5254221113954&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Betty...So thankful that you posted today. I have been praying that the storms did not cause you more damage. So thankful you are safe and enjoying the gift that arrived in the mail. Reminds me of the early days when a few gifts were really appreciated by everyone rather than mountains of gifts to be opened. My DS#1 has always been one to ask for very little and Matthew follows his lead. This year Matthew wanted a chair and set of drawers for his art supplies at his work table. DS#1 only wanted a pair of slippers and some gift cards to a few places. When DS#1 was about 2 years old he only wanted 3 things and one of them was a can of green beans. He got his green beans. Matthew has been watching the paper aisle at the art store as they have run out of the size he wanted. Today I found the size he wanted so he does not know that he will get some paper for Christmas. He is extremely selective on what paper he will draw on so I have to be careful to only get what he uses otherwise he will not use the paper. It is so much fun now that the boys shop for each other as well. They are now to the point where I don't know what is in each package so Christmas is even more fun for me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> Christmas greetings to everyone. --- sam
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=5254221113954&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


What a lovely card. Looks like it came from Mr. P's garden.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> Christmas greetings to everyone. --- sam
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=5254221113954&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Oh, Sam, how beautiful. I love her work, it is always so neat. TY for posting this site. I hadn't seen this one.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas Eve, my Sweet Friends,
Just checking in before I read up on toe up socks. Jim brought home Kentucky Fried Chicken and Potato logs for a late lunch. It was so good. We were both getting tired of leftover Christmas finger foods and ham sandwiches. Tomorrow I will cook a very simple mealBaked sweet potatoes, butter beans, okra, and hamburger steaks with gravy. It will just be Jim and I here. I plan to start the toe of my sock and play with it tomorrow.
I got a package in the mail from my son today. He and his wife sent me a small boombox. I have been saying I was going to get one after Christmas so I can play my CDs in the bathroom when getting ready to go somewhere. Jim gave me a Bose CD player a couple of Christmass ago and the CDs get stuck in it. I am sure I am going to have to mail it out to be fixed.
I really didnt ask for anything for Christmas as I really didnt want anything. I was planning to save up for my needles. I told Jim that is what I was going to get from the flea market money I earned and I am just floored he remembered. Allyson gave the the jacket, amope we have both talked about for quite some time. Angie gave me the contigo mugs. She had given me one and after finding that I love it, bought me a couple more so I will have a clean one when one is in the wash.
Bonnie, how long did you make your scarf before blocking it? I have a good bit done with just one of the hanks and I bought four.
Daralene, I meant to tell you I am praying for your DIL. Shlingles are so painful and one always worries when they are close to the eye. I did open the music video. I loved the arrangements and the little girl was just priceless.
Martina, prayers going up for you and Joan. There will be another day to celebrate when you both are well and will enjoy it more.
Joy, I have written the date down for Tims surgery. I so pray for him that more and more will be published about new treatments or procedures that will help him and others suffering. Merry Christmas to the goslings and your daughter for all her hard work and care of these poor people.
Sam, I would love to see Unbroken and The Imitation Game and the American Sniper. All look good.
I love all of the NCIS shows but the original will always be my favorite. I do like the new girl. I liked Ziva but she made it clear she would not be back. We will see. Have you seen Forever or The Mysteries of Laura. I like Secretary of State, too. Of coarse, Castle is my favorite too. I am afraid they may ruin it by not allowing him to work with Kate anymore.
I have way too much free time, but I listen to t.v. while I knit.
Enjoy your families and friends. This is a wonderful time of year. Nothing can take away the love it brings and its meaning. 
So glad to get news of Melody and that they are getting out of that moldy house.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just want to wish everyone Merry Christmas. It is wonderful having connected with so many caring folks here on the Tea Party. I pray for this group daily and wish for each of you a better 2015 than this ending year. May there be peace, good health, and joy in your future. Thank you for including me in your thoughts, prayers, and friendship. This is an incredible group and fill such a special place in my heart and life. Sending much love and good thoughts to each of you.
> Sincerely,
> Gweniepooh


You said it perfectly, Gwen! You all mean so much to me. I wish everyone here many blessings in the new year and good health.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just a quick pop in to say Merry Christmas to you all. 
Made it safely here fortunately David able to do a little as I was very tired. So when I had to stop he did a short drive whIle I napped. 
Now waiting for lunch.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Mary Jo, for the update from Melody. I'd sent a couple of PMs but they were never read--That made me really worried about her. I was afraid she was ill and that it was from the black mold, but no one knew for certain one way or the other.

I've baked cookies and tomorrow's dessert. We'll be about 13 for breakfast about 9 AM and whoever is here when we sit to the table at suppertime, will be welcome to the Christmas ''feast''. They were all invited and if they've made conflicting arrangements with family on the other side, not my problem. Don't mean to sound unkind but when plans were discussed, no one said they had other responsibilities/invitations for tomorrow. 

I'm finishing up a couple of knitted items--a few will not be complete by morning but that's the way the cookie crumbles, right? 

All of us here will catch up on the other side of tomorrow, I'm sure.

Many hugs to you all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep very low prices here too at the moment. About $1.13 per litre


The most expensive in SA was $1.26 but until Arrarat in Victoria it was round 1.36. Even Arrarat still in the high 1.20s.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just a quick pop in to say Merry Christmas to you all.
> Made it safely here fortunately David able to do a little as I was very tired. So when I had to stop he did a short drive whIle I napped.
> Now waiting for lunch.


Merry Christmas to all of you my dear friends. Has been a very quiet Christmas Eve . Just DH and myself. I was kinda sad at first, thinking of Christmas pasts but excited about all the commotion tomorrow. Sending you the picture we used for our card this year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> the children have all left for whitehouse - small village about an hour east of us - for the moser clan Christmas eve get together. lexi in heels - can't quite get used to that - she shouldn't be that old already. have slept most of the day - think the high today was 57° and rain most of the day. doesn't sound right for Christmas day.
> 
> gifts if the morning and then the children will be off to Phyllis's for dinner and the day. think I will go to the movie to see "unbroken".
> 
> a merry chirstmas to you and yours and may the new year bring you all good things. --- sam


You will have to let us know if the movie is good, the previews look interesting.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I liked your reply about how you deal with the temporary flareups in your depression. Quiet time and prayer and trusting God has and is helping me too. When you share your hard times it just lets us know to pray.God Bless you Bulldog. nittergma


Bulldog said:


> Good Morning My Precious Hearts,
> It is 5:30 a.m. here DGD. I fell asleep at 9:30 and woke up at 2 am and cannot go back to sleep. Tonight the kids will be here. ANGIE is coming! She wants us to open gifts first and eat afterwards as she will get sick a little after eating. I am just so excited all three of my girls will be here. I will miss my Son but he will be in my heart.
> I just have some last minute picking up. Jim has not slept in two nights and is sleeping now. He will get up at nine and put the ham on. We both will slice frenchbread and spread with his mini pizza mix and make pig in the blankets. With what the kids bring there will be more than enough and I plan to get all of them to take home as Jim will eat everything in sight if it is here. I worry so. He is just out of control in the food intake. I worry with his diabetes.
> Some of you have expressed concern over the depression I have had flare up. I am o.k. I have fought this all of my life and have addressed it with all doctors who have cared for me. It is thought to be a combination of genetics, chemical, & situational stresses (which I cannot change). I was put on Effexor years ago and it controls it but there are times it just breaks through. I find it comforting to stay in the word and stay busy and push myself to leave the house on outings. This helps. I do not like to burden friends and shouldnt have mentioned it. This is the most wonderful time of the year and I am blessed.
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer, I'm sorry Bella isn't doing well. 
Joy, I will be praying for Tim that all goes well. I'm happy all the "goslings" will be taken care of this Christmas. Hope your day is wonderful and blessed.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Magic indeed! Loved it!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I think my scarf was about 5.5 ft before blocking& it stretched almost a foot when I blocked it. I would think at 400+ yards one Hank of the Manos yarn would be enough for a scarf. I'm glad to see you posting today & so relieved to hear the tornados were not near you.
Angela, I hope you & your sister are both better soon,sad no one can give you a lift to visit the hospital.
Daralene, the music video was wonderful, your DH dd an amazing job & that little girl is sure a great singer. Glad your DIL got the antivirals, hope they work well for her.
pacer, sorry Bella isn't doing well, hope the poor little soul gets to spend Chrstmas at home with the family instead of in hospital.
Shirley, thanks so much for posting the beautiful wall hanging. Hope you are feeling better
Kansas thanks for sharing news of Melody, was wondering if she was OK.
Everyone left about an hour ago & I am beat. DH is already asleep on the couch. All the gifts were well received, the hoodies, jacket & hat/mitt sets fit the GKs & my niece wore her new poncho all evening, it's always nice when the handmade gifts go over well. I got 4 bath sheets from our Chinese gift exchange & DH got a Hickory farms meat & cheese box so he's pleased.
We are invited to DHs cousins, (they are our neighbors,) for dinner tomorrow


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll leave you tonight with Santa's words at the end of Twas the Night Before Christmas:

"Merry Christmas to all, and to all a Good Night!"


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Glad to get an update on Melody. Have been worried about her. 
Shirley, another lovely quilted piece. Hope you are feeling better.
Pacer, sorry to hear about Bella, that poor little thing. 
Loved Matthews drawing, I have many of those same visitors in our yard. This year they have been in the front yard at night eating the cedar swag that is hanging right under the light.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty - somehow he will get back - I am sure of it - I forget now - why did he get kicked out? --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Castle is my favorite too. I am afraid they may ruin it by not allowing him to work with Kate anymore.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

spider - what a beautiful room - the furniture is lovely. it would be joy just to sit there and "be". --- sam



Spider said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you my dear friends. Has been a very quiet Christmas Eve . Just DH and myself. I was kinda sad at first, thinking of Christmas pasts but excited about all the commotion tomorrow. Sending you the picture we used for our card this year.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just jumping to wish everyone on ktp a very Merry Christmas and may your day be filled with happy times.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for update on Melody. I'm glad they are moving.
Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all the gifts are wrapped and under the tree - the children will be up but not allowed in the living room until eight o'clock - Heidi said she will have the coffee ready - I am not even going to get undressed - it won't be long before I have to get up. 

gary very sick - sore throat - tired and cold all the time - a few prayers on his behalf would be appreciated. --- sam


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning slept late for me 8:30 am when I woke, just as well there is no turkey to cook lol wishing all who celebrate it a very merry Christmas enjoy the day


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> Christmas greetings to everyone. --- sam
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=5254221113954&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Thank you Sam, and the same to you.
ps just having my morning coffee


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A very Merry Christmas to all from me too! Going round to see Luke shortly, then off to DIL's parents for drinks before we all go out to a restaurant in Ayr. I hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Nadolig Llawen/ Merry Christmas from a sunny Wales.

This is how it is pronounced:






For those of you interested in folk song, this tradition is alive and well here:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I will be having mine in just a few hours. guess I should go to be before I have to get up. sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Sam, and the same to you.
> ps just having my morning coffee


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning slept late for me 8:30 am when I woke, just as well there is no turkey to cook lol wishing all who celebrate it a very merry Christmas enjoy the day


And a Happy Boxing Day now to myself! Hoping all those who've only just made Christmas, have a wonderful day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Nadolig Llawen/ Merry Christmas from a sunny Wales.
> 
> This is how it is pronounced:
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello everyone! Have had a busy day so far and just taking a break to check up and see what's happening with everyone. Sydney ate/chewed in two my computer cord yet again so first thing this morning I had to go buy one. He also managed to open the cupboards along the bottom of my wall unit in the dining room and pulled out all sorts of stuff. He's just bored and wants someone to play within outside but hey...it's raining! He goes out but wants a human to play with him there!
> 
> Went to Rheumatologist appointment and all I can say is
> CRAP-O-LA! Well, maybe I should say HOORAY because we now have an answer as to why I hurt so terribly. Yep....rheumatoid arthritis. Dr. said that since he saw me in 2013 it has progressed enough to show up and that unfortunately is quite inflamed. He's put me on a small dose of prednisone and said by the time I come back in 6 weeks I am going to feel so much better. Does NOT want me to have any more surgeries (which I was about to do) and to see if they can get it under control with meds. Oh well, at least I have an answer now and hopefully this will give me some much needed relief. And I must say I have really been struggling with the prospect of more surgery so I'm more than happy to be able to not have to go ahead with the next one scheduled. Gotta find the positive in all situations.
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Went to Rheumatologist appointment and all I can say is
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, we do celebrate Boxing Day in England and Wales. 
unfortunately my sister is still in hospital so it is a solitary Christmas for me. I hope she is well enough to be home soon but it much better that she is there for now as she is on I.v. Meds and oxygen. Take care all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all and Happy Boxing day to Canada, Australia, NZ and all parts who celebrate it. Do you in England and Wales also celebrate Boxing day?[/quote]

Boxing Day in my house is a day to relax after all the Christmas hype/cooking/present wrapping etc! Do what ever you want - maybe a nice walk and then a lunch made from left overs. I think I enjoy Boxing Day more than Christmas Day!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Yes, we do celebrate Boxing Day in England and Wales.
> unfortunately my sister is still in hospital so it is a solitary Christmas for me. I hope she is well enough to be home soon but it much better that she is there for now as she is on I.v. Meds and oxygen. Take care all.


So sorry you are having a solitary Christmas Martina. Even more frustrating that you can't get to visit your sister in hospital. I hope she is home very soon and you can have a belated Christmas together . Big hug. xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> So sorry you are having a solitary Christmas Martina. Even more frustrating that you can't get to visit your sister in hospital. I hope she is home very soon and you can have a belated Christmas together . Big hug. xx


Thank you for the hug. We intend to have a late celebration when she is home and well enough.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so glad you now know what the problem is, and have something to help. Prednisone is great medicine, but is one that must be very sparingly used as it has major nasty side effects. But, it will temporarily calm down your pain and the rheumatologist can then get you started on some of the new and great medicines specifically for this nasty disease. My advice is to now do some research and learn all you can about this disease as that will help you to control the symptoms. I'm on one of the new drugs, Arava, and it has been a wonderful Godsend for me. I'm hoping that you will have your RA quickly controlled.
> Merry Christmas to all and Happy Boxing day to Canada, Australia, NZ and all parts who celebrate it. Do you in England and Wales also celebrate Boxing day?


In Scotland and Ireland too! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for the hug. We intend to have a late celebration when she is home and well enough.


Hope she gets back home very soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas Joy! I could almost smell your cookies. I pray that you and yours have a blessed Christmas. Please remind us again as Tim goes to surgery. I am praying that all will go well for him. He sounds remarkable.


jheiens said:


> Just a moment to wish you all a joyous Christmas and a new year full of God's richest blessings for whatever your needs may be.
> 
> I've baked the German cut-out cookies and the house smells of warm cloves and cinnamon. Susan is delivering the remaining gifts to the gosling children. Gifts were given by the local rescue mission for families in need. Tim has gone with her.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sadly, my DIL has come down with the shingles and on her neck and face. I sure hope it steers clear of her ears and eyes. They had plans to go to Disneyworld but I'm not sure how bad it will get. She is younger than I was when I had it so I sure hope it will be easier. I was really sick for 2 months. We were having Christmas at her house but now suddenly we are having it here. She is not a complainer and takes pride in being strong, so I have no idea how bad it really is.


Oh dear the poor thing. I hope she hasnt got it really bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, we do celebrate Boxing Day in England and Wales.
> unfortunately my sister is still in hospital so it is a solitary Christmas for me. I hope she is well enough to be home soon but it much better that she is there for now as she is on I.v. Meds and oxygen. Take care all.


Praying that your sister is soon 'in the pink' as Sam would say. It was almost a solitary Christmas for me- but I had a visitor around 6 p.m., and we watched the Queen's Speech together. I am so glad you did not have to be hospitalised too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful.


Spider said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you my dear friends. Has been a very quiet Christmas Eve . Just DH and myself. I was kinda sad at first, thinking of Christmas pasts but excited about all the commotion tomorrow. Sending you the picture we used for our card this year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you flyty1n. He has me another med too but can't recall the name right now and too lazy to go look at it. LOL Will be on prednisone for 6 weeks in decreasing doses. I've had to be on it many years ago and now how nasty the side effects can be. I have already started googling RA; thanks for the advise.


flyty1n said:


> I am so glad you now know what the problem is, and have something to help. Prednisone is great medicine, but is one that must be very sparingly used as it has major nasty side effects. But, it will temporarily calm down your pain and the rheumatologist can then get you started on some of the new and great medicines specifically for this nasty disease. My advice is to now do some research and learn all you can about this disease as that will help you to control the symptoms. I'm on one of the new drugs, Arava, and it has been a wonderful Godsend for me. I'm hoping that you will have your RA quickly controlled.
> Merry Christmas to all and Happy Boxing day to Canada, Australia, NZ and all parts who celebrate it. Do you in England and Wales also celebrate Boxing day?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas to those waking up on the 25th and Happy Boxing Day to those it is now the 26th. May you all have a blessed day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Merry Christmas to those waking up on the 25th and Happy Boxing Day to those it is now the 26th. May you all have a blessed day!


Thanks for remembering, Gwen! It can get tedious always being nearly that day ahead! Off later to see my friend Ripeka from Rarotonga- can't take Ringo or have her here- she is badly allergic to dog hair!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> all the gifts are wrapped and under the tree - the children will be up but not allowed in the living room until eight o'clock - Heidi said she will have the coffee ready - I am not even going to get undressed - it won't be long before I have to get up.
> 
> gary very sick - sore throat - tired and cold all the time - a few prayers on his behalf would be appreciated. --- sam


Prayers heading Gary's way --- hope it's not the flu bug that the whole family can catch.

Have a Very Merry Christmas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> A very Merry Christmas to all from me too! Going round to see Luke shortly, then off to DIL's parents for drinks before we all go out to a restaurant in Ayr. I hope everyone has a lovely day.


And, you too....have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, we do celebrate Boxing Day in England and Wales.
> unfortunately my sister is still in hospital so it is a solitary Christmas for me. I hope she is well enough to be home soon but it much better that she is there for now as she is on I.v. Meds and oxygen. Take care all.


Martina - I hope you hear from your sons today to brighten your day. Prayers still being sent up for your sister - hope she is better soon.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas, Boxing Day and a New year filled with many blessings from a green Wisconsin.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> gary very sick - sore throat - tired and cold all the time - a few prayers on his behalf would be appreciated. --- sam


Might be good to stay away from him and that sore throat. hope he gets better really fast. Salt water gargle might help.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

martina said:


> Yes, we do celebrate Boxing Day in England and Wales.
> unfortunately my sister is still in hospital so it is a solitary Christmas for me. I hope she is well enough to be home soon but it much better that she is there for now as she is on I.v. Meds and oxygen. Take care all.


Sorry your Christmas (and probably Boxing Day) will be solitary. I can relate to that-- but at least we have a church here doing a community dinner and I can attend that with a group of friends. Hugs to you and prayers for your sis.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> all the gifts are wrapped and under the tree - the children will be up but not allowed in the living room until eight o'clock - Heidi said she will have the coffee ready - I am not even going to get undressed - it won't be long before I have to get up.
> 
> gary very sick - sore throat - tired and cold all the time - a few prayers on his behalf would be appreciated. --- sam


Keep your distance from Gary. It does not sound good as we have strep throat and pneumonia going around in our community. So far we have avoided it and hope to continue to avoid it. Merry Christmas and enjoy the craziness of gift opening with all of the children.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and happy Boxing Day to those are on that day. May your day be blessed with the love of others even if they are not at home at this time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is ziva doing? I enjoy bishop but she I agree - she is no ziva but she is fun to watch. --- sam


I don't know, Sam. But usually an actor leaves a show to pursue other parts. Since she's from one of the South American countries I think(can't remember which one) she may have just gone home.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> Christmas greetings to everyone. --- sam
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=5254221113954&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Thank you, Sam.
I wish everyone a wonderful Christmas. May God heal all the physical and emotional pain...and thankfulness for the good test results and the healing.
God bless you all.
Junek


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas everybody! We are definitely having a green one, the grass is very green and it's warm outside. Yesterday was like Spring! I hope everyone has a wonderful day! nittergma


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you my dear friends. Has been a very quiet Christmas Eve . Just DH and myself. I was kinda sad at first, thinking of Christmas pasts but excited about all the commotion tomorrow. Sending you the picture we used for our card this year.


How beautiful. Would love to sit there and visit in that room. Looks so cozy and beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> all the gifts are wrapped and under the tree - the children will be up but not allowed in the living room until eight o'clock - Heidi said she will have the coffee ready - I am not even going to get undressed - it won't be long before I have to get up.
> 
> gary very sick - sore throat - tired and cold all the time - a few prayers on his behalf would be appreciated. --- sam


So sorry Gary is so sick. Wish it wasn't right at Christmas. I'm sure you will keep your distance. Healing wishes and prayers for him and all of you. I know it will be a wonderful day seeing the children in all their joy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> A very Merry Christmas to all from me too! Going round to see Luke shortly, then off to DIL's parents for drinks before we all go out to a restaurant in Ayr. I hope everyone has a lovely day.


How very lovely that there is a restaurant open. I know that will be so special.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I will be having mine in just a few hours. guess I should go to be before I have to get up. sam


Are you just going to bed or waking up? :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Yes, we do celebrate Boxing Day in England and Wales.
> unfortunately my sister is still in hospital so it is a solitary Christmas for me. I hope she is well enough to be home soon but it much better that she is there for now as she is on I.v. Meds and oxygen. Take care all.


Healing wishes for your sister and prayers. Hope she improves soon. Thinking of you and sending hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh, thank you so much for the Welsh. I will have to practice for when the family comes as their is Welsh in my roots and therefore, theirs.   :thumbup: :thumbup: So wonderful to learn more about Wales.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear the poor thing. I hope she hasnt got it really bad.


She is not a complainer so I don't really know. They are all coming here but I don't know if she is coming along. If she comes then I imagine it isn't as bad YET. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you flyty1n. He has me another med too but can't recall the name right now and too lazy to go look at it. LOL Will be on prednisone for 6 weeks in decreasing doses. I've had to be on it many years ago and now how nasty the side effects can be. I have already started googling RA; thanks for the advise.


You are not alone in this Gwen. We are here for you. Big Gentle Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Boxing Day Julie, if one says that. I'm so glad you have a visitor and it sounds as if you are going out. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I really have to get off here. Thanks for the card Sam. Lovely and as mentioned, remniscent of Mr. P's.

Thank you everyone for sharing the joy of DH's arrangements for the orchestra and chorus. At this point I will go to a group thank you because of having to get off. :shock: :shock: Time is moving along too quickly. Need to get some make-up on and clean up the counter where the phone is. Can't even find the calendar at this point, it is so buried. :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: The rest of the house is pretty good but I left that for last.''Merry Christmas all!!!! & for those on Boxing day, have a great day full of joy and away from all the rush. Big Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Boxing Day Julie, if one says that. I'm so glad you have a visitor and it sounds as if you are going out. Have a wonderful time.


I don't think one does say Happy Boxing Day, somehow, at least not in my part of 'downunder'! Ta'a is the one I had hoped might board with me, but I think her reality is that she finds Ringo a bit much.
He can be very exuberant, as Margaret and Maryanne can attest. She brought me some Indonesian made 'Redondo' luxury cream wafers, which dunk very successfully. I have already eaten nearly half the tin full- this is why I don't bake in normal circumstances, apart from my bread- which I have well under control. I will go out around half ten. Typically for me, it is only 4 -35 a.m., 
Ta'a also brought a rather nice snap-shot of me beside the Sgraffiti painting I did back in August, standing with her- she looks a little taller but she would have been wearing heels.
And a very useful, middle sized diary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


Bin there, done that! Happy Boxing Day to All, and even when You catch up I will still be a day ahead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Julie: Enjoy Boxing Day...do the workers still get this day off?

Glad you had a visitor and received some wonderful gifts...

With having to move now, it's probably a good idea that you don't have a tenant. Are you going into a one bedroom or a 
two bedroom place?

Sam, I hope you are able to get some sleep later today. Let me know which movie you go to see -- I want to see the one with the actor who has played in the Sherlock TV series as well as in Dr. Who -- the story of the movie is the same as the Bletchley Circle show on BBC and I love learning more about those real-life experiences.

Time to head off - I hear some creatures stirring (they were up very late after midnight Mass) and I hope it's not mice. Merry Christmas to all who are celebrating and safe travels to all who are on the road. No storm here - so another very false over-dramatized forecast for a major storm.

Mary -- keeping Bella, Faith and the rest of the family in prayers and good wishes. It sounds like the hospital may be the best place for her although very tough on the rest of the family. Please let us know if there is anything that we can send through you to help them out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thank you for the cute card. I hope Gary is feeling better soon but you better stay clear of him so you don't catch it, sounds like what I h ad & it really knocked me for a loop.
Spider, your living room looks so nice, definitely like a Christmas card.
Julie, glad you had a nice Christmas & friends & family brought you some " treats". Have a nice Boxing Day.
Martina, hope the oxygen & IV have your sister out of hospital soon. Sorry you are having a solitary day. Do your kids live far away?
Gwen, I hope the new treatments have you feeling better soon.

I hope all have a wonderful Christmas day (or Boxing day)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't know if it is airing in the US or overseas but last night I saw an add for the miniseries " The Book of ******". I have read the book several years ago & it was very good so will try to watch this. The book of ****** is apparently an actual historical document with a list of all slaves who fought with the British during the American Revolution & were evacuated to Nova Scotia. If their name was in the book, they were allowed passage to Canada. I love learning about history.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi Julie: Enjoy Boxing Day...do the workers still get this day off?
> 
> Glad you had a visitor and received some wonderful gifts...
> 
> ...


Dear Rookie, No, workers don't get Boxing Day now!
I was really lucky both with Lisa wanting to come and see me, and with Ta'a's thoughtful presents.
I am hoping to have 3 bedrooms- 1 for me, 1 for Fale incase the Tribunal decrees he can have time with me (the Hearing is 21st January) and one for my 48inch wide Swedish Loom- it needs a whole room to itself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thank you for the cute card. I hope Gary is feeling better soon but you better stay clear of him so you don't catch it, sounds like what I h ad & it really knocked me for a loop.
> Spider, your living room looks so nice, definitely like a Christmas card.
> Julie, glad you had a nice Christmas & friends & family brought you some " treats". Have a nice Boxing Day.
> Martina, hope the oxygen & IV have your sister out of hospital soon. Sorry you are having a solitary day. Do your kids live far away?
> ...


It was less solitary than I had expected- I fully thought Ta'a would be too busy with family to come round- she also brought a box from their family BBQ- I did not mention to her, but Ringo will have a second Christmas Feast tonight. My diet grows closer and closer to that of Purple Fi and Daralene.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Christmas greetings to everyone. --- sam
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=5254221113954&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent


Thank you, Sam. Jacquie Lawson's cards are always so beautiful and this one is especially lovely. A wonderful treat from you today.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy Boxing Day My Angels,
All the kids are at their homes amongst chaos I am sure. Jim and I will be alone today. We will have a lazy day. I am preparing a simply meal of hamburger steaks and gravy, butter beans, baked sweet potatoes, pear salad and Mexican cornbread. It will be good as we are tired of holiday food.
I sat up until late last night reading Margarets workshop on the toe up sock and plan to work on that part today with my new magic loop needle. Wish me luck. Have to measure again and wind my thread then will be ready to go. Think I am going to do the Turkish CO, Margaret
Margaret, I am glad you got to your destination safely and got a little rest. Glad to hear David is improving.
Sam, so sorry to hear Gary is sick and will certainly be lifting him up in prayer. Stay your distance. We dont want you sick. In the last episode of Castle, the LT told him he could no longer work there because of his affiliation with the mob when he solved that case. Previews show him becoming a PI and competing with Beckett over cases. Hope new producers dont spoil a good thing. I dont know why Ziva left NCIS. I think she probably wanted to broaden her wings.
Gwen,I have several friends with RA and they are managing well on new meds. I am sure it is very painful but it is not like it used to be. Not many people end up in wheelchairs any more and the pain is much more manageable with all the new meds and techniques out there now. You are always in my prayers.
Martina, I pray you hear from your children today. I am so sorry Joan is not able to be with you, but she is where she needs to be in order to come home to you. You will both have a big celebration then.
Marilyn, thinking of you and how you must be celebrating being cancer free with the family.
Bonnie, thank you for the information on the scarf. I have enjoyed the pattern. This is my prep for the Traveling Vine.
Daralene, I pray your DIL can enjoy Christmas with Shingles. Hopefully it wont get worse or is a light case. I got the shot after Jim had it and he got it too.
Off to play. Have a wonderful day. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bin there, done that! Happy Boxing Day to All, and even when You catch up I will still be a day ahead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

81brighteyes said:


> Thank you, Sam. Jacquie Lawson's cards are always so beautiful and this one is especially lovely. A wonderful treat from you today.


That was lovely. Thank you, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

going to bed. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Are you just going to bed or waking up? :wink:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was going to see "undefeated" - based on a true story - Heidi wants to see it also - Mondays the theater is $5 and free popcorn so I thought I would tke her - it's much more enjoyable going with someone. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Hi Julie: Enjoy Boxing Day...do the workers still get this day off?
> 
> Glad you had a visitor and received some wonderful gifts...
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this should brighten up your day. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/kids-lip-syncing-a-wonderful-christmas-song.htm?utm_source=nl

and for all dog and cat lovers - this is a definite watch. even if you are not an animal lover watch this.

http://www.flixxy.com/hilarious-holiday-feast-13-dogs-and-a-cat.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi Julie: Enjoy Boxing Day...do the workers still get this day off?
> 
> Glad you had a visitor and received some wonderful gifts...
> 
> ...


If you want to do something to help the family, you could PM me and let me know what area you would want to help. Knitting wise-Bella is very girly as well as her 3 older sisters. I am sure that mom would love a homemade cardigan to use on Bella, but I don't have the time to make one. She has brought it up before. The son who is 3rd grade is all boy. I know that Bella's mom was excited that someone crocheted some hats for Bella with the big flowers on them, but the hats were too big. Bella is still tube fed into the intestines and is on oxygen while sleeping. The family just ordered special pen lights to use at night or in the dark because they have to set their alarm and get up every two hours to check on Bella. They don't want to turn on all the lights in the house so they use small lights to check on her. The normal small flashlights go through batteries too quickly so they are trying some new lights that they found. They go through a lot of gas when journeying to the specialty hospital since it is 90 miles away. On a good month they make the journey at least 2-3 times for doctor appointments and treatments. They also use gift cards to eat out when spending time at the hospital. I picked up pizza from Pizza Hut one night because the last of the home medical staff was leaving the home at 6:30 PM and dinner was not even started. They love to do crafts, read books, dance and they love the positive statements that people have on display in their homes lately. They try to be positive and uplifting to their children and try so very much to give them a sense of normalcy in a home that is far from normal. I do little things for them when I can. I love to bring them fresh fruits and vegetables. The kids really like it when I cut the vegetables with my special knife. The family greatly appreciates the prayers for Bella, and the family. Faith is the other child who spends a lot of time at the specialty hospital due to an immune system disorder. Basically she has very little immune system so she gets infusions ever 3 or 4 weeks. My oldest son had to do the same thing as an infant but outgrew his immune system disorder. The family also has a 15 year old who had a tumor removed one month before Bella's surgery. The 3rd grade son has an egg allergy so I am mindful of that when I do things for the family. The oldest child will graduate this year, she has the lead in the high school musical at the beginning of February so I will make a point of attending and sending flowers backstage to her. The family is blessed with love and talent, but their trials are far greater than many families will ever have to endure. This last trial brought them to tears and fears as they truly did not think Bella was going to make it home. Feel free to PM me if you want to do something. I do hope your Christmas was wonderfully blessed with love from family and friends.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> this should brighten up your day. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/kids-lip-syncing-a-wonderful-christmas-song.htm?utm_source=nl
> 
> ...


These are so funny. Thanks for sharing a wonderful laugh with us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have heard from AZ Sticks and she asks me to send her love. Alan continues to do better since his visit to Mayo Clinic, but Sandy needs to be with him now that he is busier trying to do things around the home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll bet Sandi doesn't mind one bit to be out working along side Alan..what a wonderful outcome to the visit to Mayo....may all others who are facing surgeries have similar outcomes.



pacer said:


> I have heard from AZ Sticks and she asks me to send her love. Alan continues to do better since his visit to Mayo Clinic, but Sandy needs to be with him now that he is busier trying to do things around the home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think well controlled fireworks with visual rather than just audio effect have a place as they do in Australia- with huge Public Displays-these have a definite place. Home fireworks here cause a lot of scrub and house fires.


They are enjoyable and the sound doesn't worry me. Living where we do we often hear them. But never can we buy fireworks for private use.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just want to wish everyone Merry Christmas. It is wonderful having connected with so many caring folks here on the Tea Party. I pray for this group daily and wish for each of you a better 2015 than this ending year. May there be peace, good health, and joy in your future. Thank you for including me in your thoughts, prayers, and friendship. This is an incredible group and fill such a special place in my heart and life. Sending much love and good thoughts to each of you.
> Sincerely,
> Gweniepooh


Thanks Gwen you have put so well how I feel about this wonderful group. I don't often say how important you all are to me but you have become a central part of my life


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wishing you a Merry Christmas from Matthew. We are sharing the design he drew for the card exchange.


How beautiful. My Christmas greetings for this group extend to Matthew as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> How beautiful. My Christmas greetings for this group extend to Matthew as well.


Thanks. I will let him know. He has some of his Christmas cards and special items from our group surrounding him in his room. He didn't take anything with glitter to his room as he didn't want glitter to get on his drawing paper. Other treasures are displayed proudly in his room so he can think of us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> to you and all our downunder friends - a very merry Christmas - enjoy the day - is anyone going to the beach for the day. Heidi and I thought that sounded good. lol --- sam


I have never been to the beach on Christmas Day


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> DMIL had her biopsy done today. Dr says no cancer in pancreas!!!! Yay!!!!!! Is sending biopsy off of course, he put a strong in to help keep that duct open and there is a bulge in one of the tubes leading to our from pancreas but all sounds good. Hurts to talk but she will be here tomorrow for dinner and will eat what she can.
> 
> Have been too busy getting everything ready to keep up hope all are doing well.
> 
> ...


Not a nice time to have the biopsy done but worth it for the peace of mind she's been given.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Keeping Joan, Gary, and others who are ill in my prayers. 

Yes, Julie, I know you've been there done that! I keep forgetting all the time differences!

The kids and grands have been here and have gone home. Everyone was happy with their gifts. DDIL was happy to get the slippers/bed socks I made her. Other than Arriana's stocking, that was all I knitted for gifts other than hats for DB and DSIL but they have been sick with the crud going around and are kind enough to keep it to themselves. We had a great Christmas but we are enjoying the quiet now!

We made the buckeye candies. We made half a recipe and still had 98 of them! It was a nice surprise for DD. She knows I can't stand the smell of peanut butter any more. DH helped me make the dough and roll it into balls last night. I went to see mom at noon and then came home and melted the chocolate to dip them in. DH helped with that too. Good thing as I didn't sleep well last night and was very tired. We got them all done just before DS and family got here. We had ham, cheesy potato casserole and carrots for dinner. 

The excitement of the day and rough night last night have caught up with me so I will say good night ( good morning Julie!) hugs and prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for all that are ill or have family ill, also to those alone or suffering trials. May this coming year be filled with much joy and good health. May friendships deepen and that is what makes our lives rich beyond belief. It has been a wonderful day here and I hope it has also be so with you and yours. Good night and will chat some tomorrow with you. My baby has a little over an hour until she turns 21. Tomorrow evening we will have a family get together to celebrate. Night night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you close? --- sam



darowil said:


> I have never been to the beach on Christmas Day


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Another Christmas Day is almost over. Should be really tired but now just enjoying the quiet, and it is fun knowing both my sons and daughter in law are spending a couple of nights with us. Nine years ago the oldest son would have not been with us but a lot has changed and it is really the best gift.
After everyone left I cleaned up all the rooms and did all the dishes up. Now will have a lot to put away tomorrow. But we have leftovers so there won't have to be any extra cooking. 
Betty, you sure are concentrating on your knitting. Will be a pro before long.
Gwen, have fun celebrating with your daughter. You must have been a busy mom having Christmas celebrations and birthday celebrations.
Julie, glad you had such a nice Christmas.
Everyone rest up, I am hoping to do some knitting.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Yippee!!! Have access to internet after 4 days of no internet.

1stly - Merry Christmas to all. I hope you all had a wonderful day and a merry time with your families.

2ndly - Never spill coke of any flavour onto your keyboard. I am currently on my old laptop as I accidentally did precisely this to my newer laptop. Didn't hurt the hard drive but did affect the motherboard. Consequence - 1 dead laptop with the hard drive removed and in a safe place. Will be going to a pc shop tomorrow to enquire about their layby policy. If they do, then I will on next Friday, put a deposit down on one. Their pc's come with window 7 professional, not windows 8, which I prefer.

3rdly - had an interesting day yesterday, Christmas Day, with the family and a friend of my sister's and nieces boyfriend and late BIL's brother. First I upset my DSF by leaving something at home that he wanted taken over. He calmed down after a while, thank goodness. Once the presents exchanged, and I am happy (mostly) with this years gifts, we all had lunch. A lovely spread of cold cuts and salads and prawns. After lunch, kids went out in the boat and were towing a floating tow toy, taking turns on riding the tow toy. Mind you, the girls were wondering if the boat would start. As this boat hadn't been used in a while, it took a little to start. After about an hour, it came in and they dropped off 1 girl who wasn't feeling well. 

Oh dear, was my niece Alexsi not well. She is a heart kid with multiple problems. The latest thing she is doing is loosing contiousness for about an hour. Fine, make sure she is comfortable and monitor her. Alexsi comes around, but not as well as normal. Her temp started to spike, she was shaking, and for unknown reasons, terrified. She was responding to us for about 10 minutes when she went out again. That did it.
1 ambulance called and off to the hospital on the mainland for her and her mother, where she was kept in overnight for observation. I might add, that when the water ambulance got to the mainland dock, Alexsi snapped out of it and was fully aware again. Not the first time this has happened, but nothing can be found. Me, I think they need to get her into an MRI machine while one of these episodes is happening. I might add, she was kep overnight in the ed to monitor her temp and her cold. End result, a change of meds for the cold and both back on the island today.

I also discovered, when traffic is light or normal, it takes only an hour to get to the ferry terminal from home. I came home last night without any issues on the roads.

Today, the seniors arrived home. (There goes my peace) But they must of brought the rain with them. We had a downpour of over 45mm, which is enought to cause temporary issues on the roads with minor flash flooding.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Friends, it is very early in the morning the day after Christmas here in Texas. DH and I spent a quiet day at home as we had celebrated our Christmas on the 24th. DD#1 who is a police officer had to work Christmas day, DS who is a fireman had to work and DSIL#3 who is a paramedic on a helicopter ambulance also had to work. bWe are used to celebrating when we can. We had a lovely dinner. The kids did the dinner for the most part. DH cooked the roast beef and the kids did the rest. They took a vote and chose to use paper plates and plastic wear so there were very few dishes. They didn't ask for my vote as they knew I would want to use china and silver so I was left out of the vote. DD#2 and family came over early and DSIL and his children put up the tree for me. It looks lovely.
Gifts were few and far between as money was tight this year but no one fussed. We just enjoyed the day being together and frankly, I enjoy the "no gift" plan as it really did cut down on a lot of stress for me. The grandkids got plenty from their parents as their homes so no one was left out.
I trust each had a wonderful holiday season and will have a very happy and healthy 2015.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> this should brighten up your day. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/kids-lip-syncing-a-wonderful-christmas-song.htm?utm_source=nl
> 
> ...


 Fantastic, Sam. DH and I had a good laugh.
:XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Marilyn, your family gathering sound perfect! I was with my DD yesterday and her partner, yesterday. We had a lovely, loving time. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have had quite a holiday but glad you weathered it in good spirits.

I agree - an mri is definitely call for with alexsi. it would be most important to find out what is causing the blackouts.

sam --- hope you get a new computer real soon.



busyworkerbee said:


> Yippee!!! Have access to internet after 4 days of no internet.
> 
> 1stly - Merry Christmas to all. I hope you all had a wonderful day and a merry time with your families.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds like a wonderful day for you - and I like the idea of no gifts - money is tight here also but the children wanted for nothing. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Dear Friends, it is very early in the morning the day after Christmas here in Texas. DH and I spent a quiet day at home as we had celebrated our Christmas on the 24th. DD#1 who is a police officer had to work Christmas day, DS who is a fireman had to work and DSIL#3 who is a paramedic on a helicopter ambulance also had to work. bWe are used to celebrating when we can. We had a lovely dinner. The kids did the dinner for the most part. DH cooked the roast beef and the kids did the rest. They took a vote and chose to use paper plates and plastic wear so there were very few dishes. They didn't ask for my vote as they knew I would want to use china and silver so I was left out of the vote. DD#2 and family came over early and DSIL and his children put up the tree for me. It looks lovely.
> Gifts were few and far between as money was tight this year but no one fussed. We just enjoyed the day being together and frankly, I enjoy the "no gift" plan as it really did cut down on a lot of stress for me. The grandkids got plenty from their parents as their homes so no one was left out.
> I trust each had a wonderful holiday season and will have a very happy and healthy 2015.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so glad you now know what the problem is, and have something to help. Prednisone is great medicine, but is one that must be very sparingly used as it has major nasty side effects. But, it will temporarily calm down your pain and the rheumatologist can then get you started on some of the new and great medicines specifically for this nasty disease. My advice is to now do some research and learn all you can about this disease as that will help you to control the symptoms. I'm on one of the new drugs, Arava, and it has been a wonderful Godsend for me. I'm hoping that you will have your RA quickly controlled.
> Merry Christmas to all and Happy Boxing day to Canada, Australia, NZ and all parts who celebrate it. Do you in England and Wales also celebrate Boxing day?


Cricket lovers in Australia eagerly await the Boxing Day test, held in Melbourne each year. Today finished fairly even. While we would love to win a draw will mean we win the series. I spent most of the day watching the game getting some knitting finished. Finally I have finished an Advent scarf! When I get home Sunday night I will have to block them. Maryanne has seen them and worked out what they were. Don't know if she know they are for her and Vick. Now to finish off two socks and that will get my Christmas knitting done on time as not needed till Monday


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We love doing a quiz from the Saturday paper. Maryanne bought some over with her and one of the questions was which American state if you remove the first two letters gives you another state? 
Between David and I we got it- much to the amazement of David and Maryanne. The KTP has all sorts of benefits!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think one does say Happy Boxing Day, somehow, at least not in my part of 'downunder'! Ta'a is the one I had hoped might board with me, but I think her reality is that she finds Ringo a bit much.
> He can be very exuberant, as Margaret and Maryanne can attest. She brought me some Indonesian made 'Redondo' luxury cream wafers, which dunk very successfully. I have already eaten nearly half the tin full- this is why I don't bake in normal circumstances, apart from my bread- which I have well under control. I will go out around half ten. Typically for me, it is only 4 -35 a.m.,
> Ta'a also brought a rather nice snap-shot of me beside the Sgraffiti painting I did back in August, standing with her- she looks a little taller but she would have been wearing heels.
> And a very useful, middle sized diary.


While exuberant he was obedient at least when addressed in Samoan- I therefore would have no hope of getting him to obey me if ever I needed to! 
Just as I didn't get far trying to say Merry Christmas in Welsh.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Rookie, No, workers don't get Boxing Day now!
> I was really lucky both with Lisa wanting to come and see me, and with Ta'a's thoughtful presents.
> I am hoping to have 3 bedrooms- 1 for me, 1 for Fale incase the Tribunal decrees he can have time with me (the Hearing is 21st January) and one for my 48inch wide Swedish Loom- it needs a whole room to itself.


It's a Public holiday in most states here. South Australia have Proclamation Day on the 28th (the day we were proclaimed a colony of England) so in theory this is our public holiday but it is always taken on the 26th. However in some parts it's our major sales day-like Black Friday so many do work


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you close? --- sam


About 1/2 hour away


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

YES, Julie, I know you've been there done that! I keep forgetting all the time differences!
[/quote] Tami Ohio

Very easy when we have tea party goers from most Continents!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Another Christmas Day is almost over. Should be really tired but now just enjoying the quiet, and it is fun knowing both my sons and daughter in law are spending a couple of nights with us. Nine years ago the oldest son would have not been with us but a lot has changed and it is really the best gift.
> After everyone left I cleaned up all the rooms and did all the dishes up. Now will have a lot to put away tomorrow. But we have leftovers so there won't have to be any extra cooking.
> Betty, you sure are concentrating on your knitting. Will be a pro before long.
> Gwen, have fun celebrating with your daughter. You must have been a busy mom having Christmas celebrations and birthday celebrations.
> ...


Thanks, Spider!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Busyworkerbee, your life sounds full-on! Sorry about the Coke spill!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> While exuberant he was obedient at least when addressed in Samoan- I therefore would have no hope of getting him to obey me if ever I needed to!
> Just as I didn't get far trying to say Merry Christmas in Welsh.


re:Ringo- he is gradually getting better when people call.
Maybe I should teach him some Welsh too!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's a Public holiday in most states here. South Australia have Proclamation Day on the 28th (the day we were proclaimed a colony of England) so in theory this is our public holiday but it is always taken on the 26th. However in some parts it's our major sales day-like Black Friday so many do work


Not sure whether it is still a proper Public Holiday- certainly the buses run to that.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yippee!!! Have access to internet after 4 days of no internet.
> 
> Oh dear, was my niece Alexsi not well. She is a heart kid with multiple problems. The latest thing she is doing is loosing contiousness for about an hour. Fine, make sure she is comfortable and monitor her. Alexsi comes around, but not as well as normal. Her temp started to spike, she was shaking, and for unknown reasons, terrified. She was responding to us for about 10 minutes when she went out again. That did it.
> 1 ambulance called and off to the hospital on the mainland for her and her mother, where she was kept in overnight for observation. I might add, that when the water ambulance got to the mainland dock, Alexsi snapped out of it and was fully aware again. Not the first time this has happened, but nothing can be found. Me, I think they need to get her into an MRI machine while one of these episodes is happening. I might add, she was kept overnight in the ed to monitor her temp and her cold. End result, a change of meds for the cold and both back on the island today.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili who used to come to the Tea Party, often, has her birthday today (26th)
Happy Birthday! Ceili!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Fantastic!! I know my sister will be delighted to find out Matthew chose one of her photos for this beautiful drawing!!
> Merry Christmas and a big thank you to Matthew!
> Junek


 :thumbup: Excellent job MATTHEW !!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene please tell your DH that was incredible. Thank you so much for sharing the talent with us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That would be quite the challenge for you...I doubt that I would know your geography/social studies enough to get an answer something similar to that...I knew Arkansas right away (have to know the spelling; not just the pronunciation on that one).



darowil said:


> We love doing a quiz from the Saturday paper. Maryanne bought some over with her and one of the questions was which American state if you remove the first two letters gives you another state?
> Between David and I we got it- much to the amazement of David and Maryanne. The KTP has all sorts of benefits!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> to you and all our downunder friends - a very merry Christmas - enjoy the day - is anyone going to the beach for the day. Heidi and I thought that sounded good. lol --- sam


No, sorry Sam... I tend to do the traditional stuff... roast pork etc with all the trimmings at home even if it is really hot. Which it wasnt.... 23c. Just nice. But plenty of Aussies do spend their Christmas Day at beach having BBQ etc.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is the type of leach you drop kick out of your life. --- sam


Absolutely!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ah, Sam, enjoy your 50-some-- we only got to 35 today, quite nippy. I've skipped several pages so not up on what is going on. Will try later.
> 
> I got a PM from Melody, she has been sick, working lots of hours, and preparing to move. Thought you'd all like to know. I sent her Christmas greetings from all of us.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ceili.

Busyworkerbee...So sorry to hear of niece not being well. I" am glad you called for professional help for her even if it does alter the holiday plans.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

page 51. Too late for me to be still up....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> this should brighten up your day. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/kids-lip-syncing-a-wonderful-christmas-song.htm?utm_source=nl
> 
> ...


They were both really funny, especially the first one! Thanks Sam.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have heard from AZ Sticks and she asks me to send her love. Alan continues to do better since his visit to Mayo Clinic, but Sandy needs to be with him now that he is busier trying to do things around the home.


So pleased to hear this! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Gwen you have put so well how I feel about this wonderful group. I don't often say how important you all are to me but you have become a central part of my life


And mine!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be quite the challenge for you...I doubt that I would know your geography/social studies enough to get an answer something similar to that...I knew Arkansas right away (have to know the spelling; not just the pronunciation on that one).


Glad you gave us the answer, I wouldn't have got that in a million years! :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Ceili!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Back home again after a lovely Christmas Day yesterday. Saw Luke and his parents in the morning and spent the rest of the day with DS2, his wife, her parents and her brother. We went out for our meal which was lovely (I had smoked duck bruschetta, vanilla sorbet with champagne, sea-bass fillets, panacotta with orange and Drambuie, followed by coffee....phew!) and they didn't rush us.... we were 3 1/2 hours eating our meal! Even better was that DS and DIL then announced that they had already paid for it! I sneaked off and paid for the drinks (before DIL's dad could!) so he paid the tip. Then back to DIL's parents house where we had a game of Mr & Mrs which was a laugh and the newly weds (1 1/2 years) won! What does that say about the rest of us who have both been married 40+ years? :roll: 
I'm going to spend the rest of today watching all the programmes that I recorded yesterday (Call the Midwife and Downton Abbey being but two) and eating the Thornton's toffee that DH got me. I hope you all had a lovely day yesterday and wish everyone health and happiness in the year to come.
Kate x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Busyworkerbee, What an eventful time you have had. First the computer, then not bringing something DSF was upset about, but worst of all, your niece's health problems. What a major ordeal and especially when you aren't on the mainland. That was so scary when she went out again. Hope they can find an answer for your niece.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, A big thank you to your children for the work they do. All in service to the public and working Christmas. Sounds like you all had a wonderful time. My mom doesn't buy presents for anyone or send out Christmas cards. With such a big family and grandchildren and great grandchildren numbering in the 30's or 40's it is too expensive, but everyone still loves her with or without presents. Sometimes we lose the real meaning of Christmas. Sounds like your family has it.

Sam, I did enjoy the links and especially the children. They did GREAT!

Normadaern, So glad you enjoyed your Christmas.

Darowil, You did fantastic knowing that about the States. Not sure most of us would get it so quickly. Glad you got the scarf finished. Enjoy your belated Christmas celebration.

Kate, What a lovely Christmas and the meal sounds great. We would have a hard time finding a restaurant open here. Glad it was a special time.

Ceili, If you are peeking in, Happy Birthday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Christmas was just lovely here. We had our meal first with our son's birthday dinner from Sticky Lips Barbecue. Mind you, I wasn't supposed to do the dinner and this was to be the snack later in the evening for DS's birthday. He leaves on tour again today, so won't be here on the real day and then when he gets back, they leave for Disney World. I sure hope DDIL is feeling well enough to have a good time and won't be sick the whole time. I didn't tell her how horrible it can be as I had such a bad case that lasted 2 months. With her being younger, let's hope. I was surprised she came over but she seemed well except for the rash. DGD was so thrilled with her Ice Princess dress and will wear it in Disney World. I hadn't even thought about that and just thought it would be for dress-up play and next Halloween but apparently the little girls dress up like characters while there. Such success with that gift. The children were so grateful for their Dr. Who and Syracuse Orange (basketball) gifts. We got the most fabulous gifts. A bottle of wine called Jazz Fusion and then a contraption that turns the bottle into a light when done drinking. LOVE IT!!! Big hit with DH. Also a berry colander, which I have always wanted, gift certificates to our favorite vegetarian restaurant and to the movies. We are all set to go. The best thing of all was being together, but I will tell you, even with not having to actually cook the meal, but did have to reheat, I could barely make it up the stairs. Got half-way up and just rested and pulled myself up. I think Holidays are lovely and so special but so exhausting. We will have DGS#2's birthday Monday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto. Prayers for your niece.


Cashmeregma said:


> Busyworkerbee, What an eventful time you have had. First the computer, then not bringing something DSF was upset about, but worst of all, your niece's health problems. What a major ordeal and especially when you aren't on the mainland. That was so scary when she went out again. Hope they can find an answer for your niece.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busybeeworker, do hope they can find cause and cure for your niece.
Sam, hope Gary is feeling better.
We had lovely Christmas with my two daughters, two grandkids, a grandson and SIL and ex-SIL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene you've expressed my sentiments as well so I'm going to ride your coat tails and just say ditto to what you've said. It also sounds like you've had a wonderful celebration. Yes, it is exhausting so do take care and not overdo yourself.

Today is youngest DD's birthday; 21! Of course it is also Sydney's 1st birthday...LOL. Last night oldest DD called and said she forgot that the oldest DGC had to work tonight and would miss our get together. So, they came over last night and exchanged gifts but will also come back tonight for the birthday celebration. DH put together what he called "Grandpa's Grab Bag" in which he put little knick Knack type prices in along with a lump of coal in a tin. After we exchanged gifts everyone had to pick a gift (eyes closed of course). It was a big hit and now a new family Christmas tradition. It will be repeated tonight as D(step)D and her boyfriend will be here tonight and everyone except the working grandson will draw from his bag again. After celebrating here the girls are heading downtown to some nightclubs to continue the birthday celebration.

I have baking to do today....birthday cake and other finger foods for tonight so I best get started. Also have one more knitting project that must be finished as a Christmas gift. Love to everyone and enjoy this day/night wherever you may be.


Cashmeregma said:


> Railyn, A big thank you to your children for the work they do. All in service to the public and working Christmas. Sounds like you all had a wonderful time. My mom doesn't buy presents for anyone or send out Christmas cards. With such a big family and grandchildren and great grandchildren numbering in the 30's or 40's it is too expensive, but everyone still loves her with or without presents. Sometimes we lose the real meaning of Christmas. Sounds like your family has it.
> 
> Sam, I did enjoy the links and especially the children. They did GREAT!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Back home again after a lovely Christmas Day yesterday. Saw Luke and his parents in the morning and spent the rest of the day with DS2, his wife, her parents and her brother. We went out for our meal which was lovely (I had smoked duck bruschetta, vanilla sorbet with champagne, sea-bass fillets, panacotta with orange and Drambuie, followed by coffee....phew!) and they didn't rush us.... we were 3 1/2 hours eating our meal! Even better was that DS and DIL then announced that they had already paid for it! I sneaked off and paid for the drinks (before DIL's dad could!) so he paid the tip. Then back to DIL's parents house where we had a game of Mr & Mrs which was a laugh and the newly weds (1 1/2 years) won! What does that say about the rest of us who have both been married 40+ years? :roll:
> I'm going to spend the rest of today watching all the programmes that I recorded yesterday (Call the Midwife and Downton Abbey being but two) and eating the Thornton's toffee that DH got me. I hope you all had a lovely day yesterday and wish everyone health and happiness in the year to come.
> Kate x


Sounds like a lovely family day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Christmas was just lovely here. We had our meal first with our son's birthday dinner from Sticky Lips Barbecue. Mind you, I wasn't supposed to do the dinner and this was to be the snack later in the evening for DS's birthday. He leaves on tour again today, so won't be here on the real day and then when he gets back, they leave for Disney World. I sure hope DDIL is feeling well enough to have a good time and won't be sick the whole time. I didn't tell her how horrible it can be as I had such a bad case that lasted 2 months. With her being younger, let's hope. I was surprised she came over but she seemed well except for the rash. DGD was so thrilled with her Ice Princess dress and will wear it in Disney World. I hadn't even thought about that and just thought it would be for dress-up play and next Halloween but apparently the little girls dress up like characters while there. Such success with that gift. The children were so grateful for their Dr. Who and Syracuse Orange (basketball) gifts. We got the most fabulous gifts. A bottle of wine called Jazz Fusion and then a contraption that turns the bottle into a light when done drinking. LOVE IT!!! Big hit with DH. Also a berry colander, which I have always wanted, gift certificates to our favorite vegetarian restaurant and to the movies. We are all set to go. The best thing of all was being together, but I will tell you, even with not having to actually cook the meal, but did have to reheat, I could barely make it up the stairs. Got half-way up and just rested and pulled myself up. I think Holidays are lovely and so special but so exhausting. We will have DGS#2's birthday Monday.


Another lovely family Christmas- something I merely dream of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene you've expressed my sentiments as well so I'm going to ride your coat tails and just say ditto to what you've said. It also sounds like you've had a wonderful celebration. Yes, it is exhausting so do take care and not overdo yourself.
> 
> Today is youngest DD's birthday; 21! Of course it is also Sydney's 1st birthday...LOL. Last night oldest DD called and said she forgot that the oldest DGC had to work tonight and would miss our get together. So, they came over last night and exchanged gifts but will also come back tonight for the birthday celebration. DH put together what he called "Grandpa's Grab Bag" in which he put little knick Knack type prices in along with a lump of coal in a tin. After we exchanged gifts everyone had to pick a gift (eyes closed of course). It was a big hit and now a new family Christmas tradition. It will be repeated tonight as D(step)D and her boyfriend will be here tonight and everyone except the working grandson will draw from his bag again. After celebrating here the girls are heading downtown to some nightclubs to continue the birthday celebration.
> 
> I have baking to do today....birthday cake and other finger foods for tonight so I best get started. Also have one more knitting project that must be finished as a Christmas gift. Love to everyone and enjoy this day/night wherever you may be.


Trying not to be envious.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cricket lovers in Australia eagerly await the Boxing Day test, held in Melbourne each year. Today finished fairly even. While we would love to win a draw will mean we win the series. I spent most of the day watching the game getting some knitting finished. Finally I have finished an Advent scarf! When I get home Sunday night I will have to block them. Maryanne has seen them and worked out what they were. Don't know if she know they are for her and Vick. Now to finish off two socks and that will get my Christmas knitting done on time as not needed till Monday


I'm anxious to see your scarfs, I have the patterns for both this year & last but didn't do them. Too bad a person can't see what the finished product will be, more of an incentive to get at it, I'm afraid to do all that work if I won't like the scarf.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Aren't kids cute! My sister bought my GD a Disney princess dress up trunk, she had to take off her red velvet Christmas dress & immediately put on the Princess dress, then screamed bloody murder when her dad pulled the dress off to sit her on the toilet without any accidents. When I went in to redress her I was told it was the bestest present ever & just what she had always been wanting( like she wants for anything). Too cute!
So glad you had a great day with family & DIL wasn't to sick to come.



Cashmeregma said:


> Christmas was just lovely here. We had our meal first with our son's birthday dinner from Sticky Lips Barbecue. Mind you, I wasn't supposed to do the dinner and this was to be the snack later in the evening for DS's birthday. He leaves on tour again today, so won't be here on the real day and then when he gets back, they leave for Disney World. I sure hope DDIL is feeling well enough to have a good time and won't be sick the whole time. I didn't tell her how horrible it can be as I had such a bad case that lasted 2 months. With her being younger, let's hope. I was surprised she came over but she seemed well except for the rash. DGD was so thrilled with her Ice Princess dress and will wear it in Disney World. I hadn't even thought about that and just thought it would be for dress-up play and next Halloween but apparently the little girls dress up like characters while there. Such success with that gift. The children were so grateful for their Dr. Who and Syracuse Orange (basketball) gifts. We got the most fabulous gifts. A bottle of wine called Jazz Fusion and then a contraption that turns the bottle into a light when done drinking. LOVE IT!!! Big hit with DH. Also a berry colander, which I have always wanted, gift certificates to our favorite vegetarian restaurant and to the movies. We are all set to go. The best thing of all was being together, but I will tell you, even with not having to actually cook the meal, but did have to reheat, I could barely make it up the stairs. Got half-way up and just rested and pulled myself up. I think Holidays are lovely and so special but so exhausting. We will have DGS#2's birthday Monday.


 :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Busyworkerbee, somehow Christmas at the beach just doesn't seem right, can't imagine it with no snow . Hope they find out what is wrong with your niece, seems a little scary, especially if she has had a history of heart problems. Sorry about the computer, I can so see that happening at my house. 
Railyn, glad you had a nice Christmas & tht the kids did most of the work.
Kate, sounds like you had a lovely family outing.

We went to DH cousins for dinner & had a great turkey dinner & lots of visiting, their son & family had also been there Christmas eve so they would also have been alone for the day so worked out well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another lovely family Christmas- something I merely dream of.


If you were closer, you would have been part of the celebration.

There was a post about being alone on Christmas and quite a few responded who were also going to be alone. I know my mom was totally alone and that is how she wanted it. :shock: She was invited so many places but says everyone is sick and she didn't want to go to their homes or have them come there. I guess I understand as she has heart and breathing problems. It must be a personal choice. Not sure how I will feel when I get to her age.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> YES, Julie, I know you've been there done that! I keep forgetting all the time differences!


 Tami Ohio

Very easy when we have tea party goers from most Continents![/quote]

:thumbup: I just had to tease you! I was really tired. We went to bed about 10:50pm. I woke up at 10:30 this morning! I can't remember when I've slept so long!

Gwen happy birthday to your DD.

Busy worker bee, prayers for your niece.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Aren't kids cute! My sister bought my GD a Disney princess dress up trunk, she had to take off her red velvet Christmas dress & immediately put on the Princess dress, then screamed bloody murder when her dad pulled the dress off to sit her on the toilet without any accidents. When I went in to redress her I was told it was the bestest present ever & just what she had always been wanting( like she wants for anything). Too cute!
> So glad you had a great day with family & DIL wasn't to sick to come.
> :roll:


That is too precious. Memories made for a lifetime, especially if captured in photo so they refresh their memories from time to time.

Yes, we will see what the days to come bring. I know I was so sick that I couldn't even eat when I had it, so I guess age does make a difference.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Ceili!


From me also!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Busyworkerbee, I'm thinking we all need to learn from you and a few others on here and get ourselves a special drinking container so that it is closed unless we are actually taking a sip and then we open it for that and recluses automatically or we close it. Mine is usually a cuppa', doesn't tip over as easily but not impossible for sure. So sorry you will now have all that extra expense. :roll: At least it is something that can be fixed or purchased and not your health, if that helps.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:



> :thumbup: I just had to tease you! I was really tired. We went to bed about 10:50pm. I woke up at 10:30 this morning! I can't remember when I've slept so long!
> 
> Gwen happy birthday to your DD.
> 
> Busy worker bee, prayers for your niece.


Wow, great night sleep and I know you needed it. I got overtired and had a difficult time sleeping. Got about 3 hrs., and expect today to be a washout. Still in pjs. Perhaps tonight I will sleep like you did. Almost 12 hrs......hmmmmm don't think I've ever done that, but DH has. :thumbup: :thumbup: Really refreshes you I would imagine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to see the Advent scarf too. :wink: I imagine it is gorgeous.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, great night sleep and I know you needed it. I got overtired and had a difficult time sleeping. Got about 3 hrs., and expect today to be a washout. Still in pjs. Perhaps tonight I will sleep like you did. Almost 12 hrs......hmmmmm don't think I've ever done that, but DH has. :thumbup: :thumbup: Really refreshes you I would imagine.


I hope you can sleep well tonight. I couldn't sit still before I went to bed and didn't think I would sleep that well but I did. I'm not dressed yet either and its after 11:30. Guess I better get moving.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you were closer, you would have been part of the celebration.
> 
> There was a post about being alone on Christmas and quite a few responded who were also going to be alone. I know my mom was totally alone and that is how she wanted it. :shock: She was invited so many places but says everyone is sick and she didn't want to go to their homes or have them come there. I guess I understand as she has heart and breathing problems. It must be a personal choice. Not sure how I will feel when I get to her age.


Better to be alone on Christmas than to be sick and alone a few days later-- there is some nasty stuff going around here and probably where you are (maybe not down under or UK) and if you live alone anyway, you do get used to it. The church dinner was just right, sat with friends and mostly avoided others. Had phone calls from kids-- DD#1 had such a bad throat that I didn't recognize her voice-- so more than glad I didn't go there for the day or two.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hope your DD is better soon!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We had a lovely Christmas with my son and his family. It was different as some of us are in Calgary so it was just the 5 of us and very nice indeed. Hayley loved her sweater and put it on and wore it all evening.'

I had mine so we gat a couple of picture - she calls us the 'twins' It was lovely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I will join in singing happy birthday to ceili. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Ceili who used to come to the Tea Party, often, has her birthday today (26th)
> Happy Birthday! Ceili!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as a wintering northerner it just sounds unique and fun - to swim in the ocean on Christmas day. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> No, sorry Sam... I tend to do the traditional stuff... roast pork etc with all the trimmings at home even if it is really hot. Which it wasnt.... 23c. Just nice. But plenty of Aussies do spend their Christmas Day at beach having BBQ etc.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you were closer, you would have been part of the celebration.
> 
> There was a post about being alone on Christmas and quite a few responded who were also going to be alone. I know my mom was totally alone and that is how she wanted it. :shock: She was invited so many places but says everyone is sick and she didn't want to go to their homes or have them come there. I guess I understand as she has heart and breathing problems. It must be a personal choice. Not sure how I will feel when I get to her age.


My mum spent Christmas alone too. She said she didn't want Christmas at her place, so it was here. Then Christmas eve she told someone that she wished everyone had of gone to her place instead.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sound's lovely and quite a meal. have never heard of mr and mrs. --- sam



KateB said:


> Back home again after a lovely Christmas Day yesterday. Saw Luke and his parents in the morning and spent the rest of the day with DS2, his wife, her parents and her brother. We went out for our meal which was lovely (I had smoked duck bruschetta, vanilla sorbet with champagne, sea-bass fillets, panacotta with orange and Drambuie, followed by coffee....phew!) and they didn't rush us.... we were 3 1/2 hours eating our meal! Even better was that DS and DIL then announced that they had already paid for it! I sneaked off and paid for the drinks (before DIL's dad could!) so he paid the tip. Then back to DIL's parents house where we had a game of Mr & Mrs which was a laugh and the newly weds (1 1/2 years) won! What does that say about the rest of us who have both been married 40+ years? :roll:
> I'm going to spend the rest of today watching all the programmes that I recorded yesterday (Call the Midwife and Downton Abbey being but two) and eating the Thornton's toffee that DH got me. I hope you all had a lovely day yesterday and wish everyone health and happiness in the year to come.
> Kate x


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

My Christmas gift is not done yet, but in process-from Matthew. Also picturing a Barbie doll outfit I made for my great niece.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I actually like it the best of all he has done - just as it is now. a great Christmas gift. --- sam --- a great Barbie outfit - I don't see how you knit with such little needles. I have a lot of trouble with my tension if my needle size is too small - I have a dishrag on size 6 needles and really need to watch my tension. --- sam



pacer said:


> My Christmas gift is not done yet, but in process-from Matthew. Also picturing a Barbie doll outfit I made for my great niece.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> My Christmas gift is not done yet, but in process-from Matthew. Also picturing a Barbie doll outfit I made for my great niece.


I love his drawing and the barbie outfit is just perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

It is exhausting, but it was worth it. We are being so very lazy today. Slept in and just had brunch. 
We had put up a princess tent for the three little great nieces to play in until we opened presents. They had so much fun. 
I wouldn't sit down until I had the bathrooms cleaned and kitchen floor washed and dishes all done. So it was nice to get up to a clean kitchen. 
All rest today, it is a Harry Potter weekend on our family channel and I think that is what I am going to be doing and get out some yarn and start some knitting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> We had a lovely Christmas with my son and his family. It was different as some of us are in Calgary so it was just the 5 of us and very nice indeed. Hayley loved her sweater and put it on and wore it all evening.'
> 
> I had mine so we gat a couple of picture - she calls us the 'twins' It was lovely.


What beautiful twins you are. She will cherish that sweater. I do love how colorful Hayley's sweater is. Glad you enjoyed your holiday.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> I actually like it the best of all he has done - just as it is now. a great Christmas gift. --- sam --- a great Barbie outfit - I don't see how you knit with such little needles. I have a lot of trouble with my tension if my needle size is too small - I have a dishrag on size 6 needles and really need to watch my tension. --- sam


I have been working on size 6 needles for some dishcloths as well. I will post pictures of them later. They are a gift for a bridal shower that I am attending this Sunday. I am on my 5th cloth right now. One dishcloth resembles a pair of flip flops that the young like to wear. That was one that I had to be extremely focused on throughout, but I enjoyed the challenge. The Barbie outfit was done on double pointed needles size 3's.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great picture Shirley! You and your shadow! The sweaters look great on BOTH of you!
Merry Christmas.


Designer1234 said:


> We had a lovely Christmas with my son and his family. It was different as some of us are in Calgary so it was just the 5 of us and very nice indeed. Hayley loved her sweater and put it on and wore it all evening.'
> 
> I had mine so we gat a couple of picture - she calls us the 'twins' It was lovely.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> My Christmas gift is not done yet, but in process-from Matthew. Also picturing a Barbie doll outfit I made for my great niece.


Barbie doll outfit is delightful-- good job/. The cat is awesome-- love it!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a great picture Shirley! You and your shadow! The sweaters look great on BOTH of you!
> Merry Christmas.


Gwen, apologies for echoing what you just wrote-- love the two sweaters, and on such pretty girls! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bless her heart. I imagine this was a difficult Christmas for much if not all of your family.


NanaCaren said:


> My mum spent Christmas alone too. She said she didn't want Christmas at her place, so it was here. Then Christmas eve she told someone that she wished everyone had of gone to her place instead.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The eyes on this cat are incredible; so intense. Can't wait to see it completed. Love your barbie doll outfit.



pacer said:


> My Christmas gift is not done yet, but in process-from Matthew. Also picturing a Barbie doll outfit I made for my great niece.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bless her heart. I imagine this was a difficult Christmas for much if not all of your family.


I'd say she just wasn't sure she wanted company but then got lonely-- so sorry this is so hard on all of you. Just give her time. Grief does take time. Hugs to you and daughter and rest of family.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Shirley, what wonderful sweater twins you are. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We had a lovely Christmas with my son and his family. It was different as some of us are in Calgary so it was just the 5 of us and very nice indeed. Hayley loved her sweater and put it on and wore it all evening.'
> 
> I had mine so we gat a couple of picture - she calls us the 'twins' It was lovely.


Beautiful, Both of you, and the sweaters!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene you've expressed my sentiments as well so I'm going to ride your coat tails and just say ditto to what you've said. It also sounds like you've had a wonderful celebration. Yes, it is exhausting so do take care and not overdo yourself.
> 
> Today is youngest DD's birthday; 21! Of course it is also Sydney's 1st birthday...LOL. Last night oldest DD called and said she forgot that the oldest DGC had to work tonight and would miss our get together. So, they came over last night and exchanged gifts but will also come back tonight for the birthday celebration. DH put together what he called "Grandpa's Grab Bag" in which he put little knick Knack type prices in along with a lump of coal in a tin. After we exchanged gifts everyone had to pick a gift (eyes closed of course). It was a big hit and now a new family Christmas tradition. It will be repeated tonight as D(step)D and her boyfriend will be here tonight and everyone except the working grandson will draw from his bag again. After celebrating here the girls are heading downtown to some nightclubs to continue the birthday celebration.
> 
> I have baking to do today....birthday cake and other finger foods for tonight so I best get started. Also have one more knitting project that must be finished as a Christmas gift. Love to everyone and enjoy this day/night wherever you may be.


I'm honored. Happy Birthday to your DD. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We had a lovely Christmas with my son and his family. It was different as some of us are in Calgary so it was just the 5 of us and very nice indeed. Hayley loved her sweater and put it on and wore it all evening.'
> 
> I had mine so we gat a couple of picture - she calls us the 'twins' It was lovely.


She looks adorable in it --- as do you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's hard to know what you want or need while you're grieving---thoughts, hugs and prayers still going out to her and to the rest of the family.




NanaCaren said:


> My mum spent Christmas alone too. She said she didn't want Christmas at her place, so it was here. Then Christmas eve she told someone that she wished everyone had of gone to her place instead.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pacer - love the picture of the cat -- Michael is really coming into his own as a great animal portrait drawer! I love the Barbie doll outfit - think doll clothes are now in my immediate future as DGD#1 got a princess doll (about the size of a Barbie) and a dress up doll (about the size of 
an American Girl). Her 3rd birthday is in February so I need to get busy. DGD#2's birthday is 1/14 though so need to get her things done first. She's tough since she has everything from her big sister. I try to get a new outfit a new small toy and then money in her college fund.

Christmas was a big hit...Kate---DH loves the power washer/thanks for the heads up on the kind your DH got. I researched some and always came back to this one. He's been putting it together and reading the booklet---much more fun than the rest of his toys (clothes)...although he did get a selection of beers from Belgium (when our son was over there) along with some very decorative glassware---fancy fancy for a beer drinker.

The kids are all thrilled and Christmas was a total success; we're all chilling today. I have apricot chicken in the oven along with corn spoon bread and will have some green beans with it for dinner.

I did misplace 3 ornaments for the kids that I got in the town where we had our Thanksgiving outing at a water park---it was to be a memory of that which was last year's Christmas present. I can't find them for the life of me--not big deal except for sentiment of them....I'm sure they'll turn up; question is when?!

Love to all -- Happy Birthday, Ceili!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> We had a lovely Christmas with my son and his family. It was different as some of us are in Calgary so it was just the 5 of us and very nice indeed. Hayley loved her sweater and put it on and wore it all evening.'
> 
> I had mine so we gat a couple of picture - she calls us the 'twins' It was lovely.


There definitely is a family resemblance. You also both look so happy and beautiful in your knit sweaters. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My mum spent Christmas alone too. She said she didn't want Christmas at her place, so it was here. Then Christmas eve she told someone that she wished everyone had of gone to her place instead.


Awwww, it will take a while for her to find her way now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be quite the challenge for you...I doubt that I would know your geography/social studies enough to get an answer something similar to that...I knew Arkansas right away (have to know the spelling; not just the pronunciation on that one).


David knows most of the states so started with A Said Arkansas ready to move on when I said Kansas. Blank looks for a moment, after all they don't sound anything alike. But without David coming up with Arkansas I would never have got it. 
Our states are easy. Six states and two territories so not many to remember.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad you gave us the answer, I wouldn't have got that in a million years! :roll:


Alone nor would I, but KTP does help in all sorts of ways!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene you've expressed my sentiments as well so I'm going to ride your coat tails and just say ditto to what you've said. It also sounds like you've had a wonderful celebration. Yes, it is exhausting so do take care and not overdo yourself.
> 
> Today is youngest DD's birthday; 21! Of course it is also Sydney's 1st birthday...LOL. Last night oldest DD called and said she forgot that the oldest DGC had to work tonight and would miss our get together. So, they came over last night and exchanged gifts but will also come back tonight for the birthday celebration. DH put together what he called "Grandpa's Grab Bag" in which he put little knick Knack type prices in along with a lump of coal in a tin. After we exchanged gifts everyone had to pick a gift (eyes closed of course). It was a big hit and now a new family Christmas tradition. It will be repeated tonight as D(step)D and her boyfriend will be here tonight and everyone except the working grandson will draw from his bag again. After celebrating here the girls are heading downtown to some nightclubs to continue the birthday celebration.
> 
> I have baking to do today....birthday cake and other finger foods for tonight so I best get started. Also have one more knitting project that must be finished as a Christmas gift. Love to everyone and enjoy this day/night wherever you may be.


A very happy birthday to your DD.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Busybeeworker, do hope they can find cause and cure for your niece.
> Sam, hope Gary is feeling better.
> We had lovely Christmas with my two daughters, two grandkids, a grandson and SIL and ex-SIL.


I agree...these "spells" seem to be an indication that something is definitely wrong.
Praying for Gary's good health. It's really bad when you're sick for the holiday!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We had a lovely Christmas with my son and his family. It was different as some of us are in Calgary so it was just the 5 of us and very nice indeed. Hayley loved her sweater and put it on and wore it all evening.'
> 
> I had mine so we gat a couple of picture - she calls us the 'twins' It was lovely.


Your twin sweaters are beautiful.
She looks a lot like you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My mum spent Christmas alone too. She said she didn't want Christmas at her place, so it was here. Then Christmas eve she told someone that she wished everyone had of gone to her place instead.


I know this has to have been a very difficult time for her. May God give her peace.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> My Christmas gift is not done yet, but in process-from Matthew. Also picturing a Barbie doll outfit I made for my great niece.


Your gift is going to be the very best one he's done!!
I can't wait to see it completed!
The doll outfit is really cute!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have baking to do today....birthday cake and other finger foods for tonight so I best get started. Also have one more knitting project that must be finished as a Christmas gift. Love to everyone and enjoy this day/night wherever you may be.


Why do us mothers have kids this time of the year? It sure complicates an already busy time. If not for Vicky's birthday we would probably have done our Christmas on the 23rd but we always keep them separate. And at least I've had time to finish the knitting


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We had a lovely Christmas with my son and his family. It was different as some of us are in Calgary so it was just the 5 of us and very nice indeed. Hayley loved her sweater and put it on and wore it all evening.'
> 
> I had mine so we gat a couple of picture - she calls us the 'twins' It was lovely.


What lovely sweaters they are. It's so nice that she wants to be twins with her grandmother.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Shirley - I neglected to comment on "the twins" which I think are very cute - they even look alike - great job on the sweaters.

gwen - forgive me - forgot to get in on the birthday wishes for the daughter - hope she had a happy day - what kind of cake did you make. next year you should try the marble chocolate cake - I included the recipe this week.

speaking of recipes - I'm ready for you to join me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-308140-1.html#6568864


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My mum spent Christmas alone too. She said she didn't want Christmas at her place, so it was here. Then Christmas eve she told someone that she wished everyone had of gone to her place instead.


It's not surprising that she both wanted to be alone and then with others. It's very early for her to be needing to make decisions like this


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Hello from an overcast Great Bend.our snow has all melted and it is way warmer than normal for this time of year. Most all of the family was here for Christmas. 

Hope everyone has had a wonderful Christmas. 

Healing thoughts going out to those in need and hugs to all


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Your gift is going to be the very best one he's done!!
> I can't wait to see it completed!
> The doll outfit is really cute!
> Junek


This cat came from your sister's photos. I am not sure which cat it is.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from an overcast Great Bend.our snow has all melted and it is way warmer than normal for this time of year. Most all of the family was here for Christmas.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need and hugs to all


Lovely decorations and delicious looking food. I'm sure it was as good as it looked. Love the his & her mugs!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> This cat came from your sister's photos. I am not sure which cat it is.


I wondered if it was. Well, my sister has 2..one is the gray shop kitty, Gypsy...and Sundae, the calico at home. But she's also posted pictures of her son's 2 cars. Doesn't really matter. Matthew really got the eyes perfect...this is already a fantastic picture!!
Hugs to you and your family,
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, you & Haley look great in the photos.glad you had a family Christmas.
Caren, sad your mom( and Daralenes) chose to be alone at Christmas but can understand she is still grieving. Glad you had a good gathering at your house.
Sure seems to be crazy weather in the East, just got off the phone with my cousin, she said pouring rain Christmas eve.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from an overcast Great Bend.our snow has all melted and it is way warmer than normal for this time of year. Most all of the family was here for Christmas.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need and hugs to all


Beautiful reflection photo. You know I love those. :thumbup: 
Quite a lovely spread.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you were closer, you would have been part of the celebration.
> 
> There was a post about being alone on Christmas and quite a few responded who were also going to be alone. I know my mom was totally alone and that is how she wanted it. :shock: She was invited so many places but says everyone is sick and she didn't want to go to their homes or have them come there. I guess I understand as she has heart and breathing problems. It must be a personal choice. Not sure how I will feel when I get to her age.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The eyes on this cat are incredible; so intense. Can't wait to see it completed. Love your barbie doll outfit.


I love that Barbie doll outfit, how did you ever knit something so small. And the cats eyes are amazing.
Shirley, you and Haley are such beautiful girls. That is a great picture.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

darowil said:


> I have never been to the beach on Christmas Day


I live about a mile from the beach and have not been there very much, even on Christmas.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just lovely sweaters on 2 lovely ladies.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> We had a lovely Christmas with my son and his family. It was different as some of us are in Calgary so it was just the 5 of us and very nice indeed. Hayley loved her sweater and put it on and wore it all evening.'
> 
> I had mine so we gat a couple of picture - she calls us the 'twins' It was lovely.


What a delightful picture of you both, a very precious memory.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a great picture Shirley! You and your shadow! The sweaters look great on BOTH of you!
> Merry Christmas.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

